# Wishing for a Christmas baby



## HippyMumma23

Right! So its the 31st of Jan and Im on CD2, would love some people to join me!

DH is feeling the pressurea wee bit, so this TTC lark is harder than it was when we tried for our 3 year old. But I really believe this feb will be our BFP month, I just feel it.


----------



## caro103

Hi Hippymumma, posted on ur other thread a mo ago but now found this one thought would say hi here too!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hey Caro! So how long you been TTC for then? x


----------



## caro103

Well 1st proper month of actually timing BD around O time was last cycle gone, feel slightly gutted AF turned up this morning but know it would have been totally amazing for it to happen 1st time! Last year had couple cycles where we were not really trying but not being so careful either.

What about you? you already a mummy?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Yeah we have a 3 year old. We 'tried' the month before last but DH felt the pressure and couldnt.... how do I put this.... reach the 'end' as it were. So the stuff I need to make me pregnant, didnt happen! This last month I gave it a break because I didnt want him to be pressured, I want it to be fun, especially at the start! So Im on CD2 and I consider this month the 1st month TTC if you see what Im saying, but thats only if its successful! I still dont want any pressure on him though so Im willing to wait as long as needs be, so long as it doesnt become routine or boring. Its supposed to be fun right? 

So is this your 1st you are trying for? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would love to join you..I am on cycle day 3 and been ttc for 10 months. Back to clomid this month so I am really hoping that I will get my BFP this with you!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi Reedsgirl, welcomeaboard! Cool,we are on the same cycle day,how long are your cycles?Have you been on Clomid long? I hear great stuff about it,thats for sure! Did it take long to conceive your 1st 3 children?

I dont know if you have see then 'SoftCups' thread in TTC forum but thats what Im going to try this month!

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hiya, i personally dont have a cycle but the wife is on CD27, just dropped in to wish you all the luck i can :thumbup:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you, are right back at you aswell. xxxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i am on cycle 17 of tt number 2....and on cycle 4 of clomid....having lap and dye in 2 days time and then i should ovulate 7th/8th feb! xx


----------



## Danzer

Hi girls...room for one more? I'm also CD3 today, last month was our first month really trying. Will be nice to have some buddies! Good luck all! :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi ya both. Your on the same CD as me Danzer, how long are your cycles? And good luck to the ladies on clomid! x


----------



## Danzer

My cycles tend to be about 29-31 days. How about you guys?

Going to try temping and OPKs this month to hopefully figure out when O is happening...


----------



## Danzer

Oops sorry for the double post! :winkwink:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ah cool, I cant be bothered to do OPK's but I can tell exactly when I Ov anyway, so I dont think I need them. DH works away a lot so missing the OV date is possible, but Im ovulating about the 12th so we have a babysitter in and we're going out to dinner than night so hopefully time some fun afterwards! Not that he knows I will be ovulating, he just thinks we are going out for an early valantines dinner ;)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh and Im using the 'soft cup' thing, I see they have had really good results and it makes so much sense aswell.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up all :)

Found the other thread HM but seeing as you're a sparkly new one thought I'd tag on to this one as well!

Anyway, as much as I am dying to get my sticky BFP this month, the thought of yet another November Baby is filling me with dread lol I've already got 2 in November, so another, plus Christmas the following month is going to turn into an even more expensive time of year lol

Anyway, as usual I already know when the baby would be due and as I have to have a caesarean it'll actually be a October Baby for me lol

PMA PMA PMA I'm so determined this WILL be our month after last month!

Anyway I'll keep an eye on the thread, albeit sparatically seeing as I've no internet still :( 

Great to see some familiar faces on this thread though, and a big hello to those I don't already know!

Take care all


----------



## caro103

HippyMumma23 said:


> Yeah we have a 3 year old. We 'tried' the month before last but DH felt the pressure and couldnt.... how do I put this.... reach the 'end' as it were. So the stuff I need to make me pregnant, didnt happen! This last month I gave it a break because I didnt want him to be pressured, I want it to be fun, especially at the start! So Im on CD2 and I consider this month the 1st month TTC if you see what Im saying, but thats only if its successful! I still dont want any pressure on him though so Im willing to wait as long as needs be, so long as it doesnt become routine or boring. Its supposed to be fun right?
> 
> So is this your 1st you are trying for? x

:thumbup:yeah totally is supposed to be fun! and have to say had a LOT of fun last month :blush: just a shame it didn't end in a BFP but its still early days. Hopefully your DH can relax soon! Yup trying for my first, exciting but scary!


----------



## caro103

Danzer said:


> My cycles tend to be about 29-31 days. How about you guys?
> 
> Going to try temping and OPKs this month to hopefully figure out when O is happening...

Hi Danzer, i've got simlilar cycle to you, tho after this month its no between 28-32days, grrr. Always seem to Ov CD19 tho...such a long time away!:coffee:
We're temping too and so glad as otherwsie I'd miss Ov every time prob as Ov late in cycle. Anyone got any tips on lenthening LP?


----------



## Danzer

Hi Caro!

Yeah I suspect that I also ov late - last month did OPK but only had a seven-day supply and never got a pos...going to try again with 20 this time fingers crossed!!

Also on a mission to do better with temping...my cat wakes me up every 5 mins so I hardly ever get a solid block of sleep :)


----------



## Danzer

Ahhh why does it always double post :wacko:


----------



## HippyMumma23

I cant see any double posts hun? So are you going to temp through out the night then?


----------



## Danzer

Hmm strange!

Yes I've been setting an extra alarm for early, so I temp then, and if I wake up earlier I just do one then too. 

Is it just me or is the time passing verrrrry slowly?? :)


----------



## Danzer

Hmm strange!

Yes I've been setting an extra alarm for early, so I temp then, and if I wake up earlier I just do one then too. 

Is it just me or is the time passing verrrrry slowly?? :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Yes it does go slowly doesnt it! Im just waiting for Ov time now!


----------



## caro103

Danzer, I'd have the exact same prob with my cat but I'm mean and she goes in the kitchen at night!

hippymumma...you Ov early? only CD10? that mean you have a really long LP? 

Gosh I'm pooped tonight :dohh: good job not BD time for me!


----------



## HippyMumma23

No I dont think so? I have a 28 day cycle. Im 'textbook' as it were, so this month Im ovulating on the 12th. I just stick my dates into an ov calander and thats what it comes up with. 

How come you ask hun? When are you ovulating this month? x


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh do you mean because of my ticker, it says BD in 6 days? That confused me too. LOL I guess it means thats when I can begin BDing?


----------



## caro103

yeah that exactly what I meant! makes sense now...silly tickers! I have to wait until CD19 to Ov...forever! then have a silly short LP which only time will tell to whether it'll be a problem. How lucky are you to be textbook! Fx'ed that continues into a lovely BFP!


----------



## Danzer

HA Caro, maybe I should try locking up kitty tonight...she always escapes from where I've put her!!

Question for any of you who have done OPKs...do you recommend doing two a day? Last cycle I never got a pos, but I don't know if it's because I missed the right window of time, or I didn't do it at the right time of day (I did early afternoon), or because I actually didn't ov at all :( I have a pack of 20 that I'll start probably around day 7 or 8, but I wonder if I should do 2/day during that middle time to increase my chances of catching it...?

FX for you all!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Im not sure about OPK's hun, I dont do them but it might be worth asking in TTC. x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HippyMumma23 said:


> Hi Reedsgirl, welcomeaboard! Cool,we are on the same cycle day,how long are your cycles?Have you been on Clomid long? I hear great stuff about it,thats for sure! Did it take long to conceive your 1st 3 children?
> 
> I dont know if you have see then 'SoftCups' thread in TTC forum but thats what Im going to try this month!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us!

Thanks and my cycles vary a bit but usually 28-30. I did a 6 month round of clomid from june-nov and ended up with a chemical so took a break and now back on it for hopefully just this cycle!! With my first 2 dd it seemed like I looked at my x and was preggo my girls are a year and 13 days apart. I had a mc at 5 months in 99 and was told I have a inactive uterous(sp). I fell pregnant with my ds in 2002 by total surprise and had my tubes tied after him. X and I didn't work out and I remarried in 2008 and dh has no kiddos and we had my tubal reversal in april 09...and been on a roller coaster ever since. 

How long are your cycles?? I added you as a friend hope you accept. God bless and tons of sticky dust to us all


----------



## Danzer

Hi reedsgirl good to have another buddy here :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Danzer said:


> HA Caro, maybe I should try locking up kitty tonight...she always escapes from where I've put her!!
> 
> Question for any of you who have done OPKs...do you recommend doing two a day? Last cycle I never got a pos, but I don't know if it's because I missed the right window of time, or I didn't do it at the right time of day (I did early afternoon), or because I actually didn't ov at all :( I have a pack of 20 that I'll start probably around day 7 or 8, but I wonder if I should do 2/day during that middle time to increase my chances of catching it...?
> 
> FX for you all!

At first I did only once a day..last month I started the opks twice a day and finally caught my surge earlier than I thought(cycle day 12). Everything I have read and by my experience the best time to test with opk is after 2 in the afternoon and 8 at night. I was testing too early in the day and totally missing it. So I was super excited but still somehow missed the eggy....still blaming my dh on that one...lol.


----------



## Danzer

Thanks! Makes sense. I'm on CD5 now, I guess I'll prob start the OPKs this weekend...wish me luck :) FX for you too! :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Afternoon ladies!

I think Im on CD6 today. Either way AF has gone and I have decided that its going to be the last one for 9 months. This month WILL be my month, Ive decided :d

I know Im not fertile yet but I will be leaping on DH tonight thats for sure.


----------



## caro103

Hey all!
Reedsgirl..wow what a rollercoaster you've been on, hopefully the clomid will do the trick!:thumbup:

Danzer, FX'ed you catch that surge this time! I personally haven't used OPK...yet. Who knows didn't think i'd bother with temping etc :haha:

Hippy...happy BDing! think I may do the same...:blush:

People got plans for the weekend? (except BDing that is!)
:hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello ladies! I am new to all of this...we are in TTC # 2, CD # 2...bawled my eyes out yesterday when AF came! :( I didn't expect to get my BFP during TTC # 1 but I felt all these strange feelings that I fooled myself into thinking we were pregnant! silly me! Felt so stupid! Anyways looking for buddies! been temping since november since I got off bcp and I think I can predict my ovulation....around 32 days...gonna use OPKs for first time....november baby here we come!!! baby dust to all!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

i meant to say my cycle is 32 days...my ovulation is around CD 16 or 17...duh!


----------



## Danzer

Hi kissyfacelala :) welcome! Always happy to have another buddy! Here's to a whole gang of Nov babies...


----------



## mazee71

Hi Ladies

Is it okay if I join your merry band :flower:

I am on cd5, last month had 3 + on test, took a few more they all came back neg, then af started 31st.

We had only just discussed trying for #4, but seeing those two lines (albeit faint) has totally convinced us to try again.

On looking back and dredging the old brain cells, my cycles have gone from 28-29 ish to 31.

But have no idea about charting etc, so just going with the flow for now.

Look forward to chatting xx


----------



## Danzer

Hi Mazee and welcome! My cycles are similar to yours, I'm on CD6 now. Hope this is the month for us! I'm trying for #1 myself :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luc Danzer!!

Awesome PMA Hippy!! Loan me some of it!! LOl.

Thanks Caro, I really hope this is all our months!! Have any of you heard of softcups?? I was thinking about ordering some...I am hearing more and more BFP with people using them. 

I took my last clomid pill tonight for this cycle and joined a gym today. I also bought a eat healthier with the family cook book hoping that maybe dropping about 20lbs will help with the baby making!! LOL. Lose it to gain it back for a awesome reason sounds good to me!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Welcome new comers!!! Lovely to see new faces. x

Well, I didnt jump on hubby last night because he realised he had his brothers keys and had to leave and drive 2 hours to get them back to him. Doh! So he stayed there the night it was too late and he was too tired to drive back again, I dont blame him. 

But obviously he's back today so I shall be doing the jumping tonight ;-) 

Although its this time next week I need to really concentrate on the jumping, because thats when Im ovulating.

So whats everyones plans for the weekend? Tomorrow im taking my little one swimming then shopping for a 1st birthday present. Then sunday we're visiting a friend who left her husband recently, my hubbys best friend. Bad times :( 

Aside from that, Im looking forward to the weekend! Although DH is working all over it so I wont get to see him. Ive hardly seemn him at all recently, but we need the money so its a good thing really.


----------



## Danzer

Have you all decided when you'll test this month? I'm going to try to hold out til 2 march if no AF by then)...that's my birthday so I figure I'll either get the best present ever or have good reason to drink plenty of wine that night ;)


----------



## caro103

Evening all! yippeee its the weekend! and I have a whole week off! :):):happydance:

Not entirely sure what gonna do with my time...have a feeling a lot might end up on here!:dohh: but have arranged some time to catch up with friends and go shopping. Really need some new jeans...annoying cos if I had my BFP could buy maternity ones, but thinking really gonna have to buy normal ones, that will hopefully go to waste in the near future!!:haha:

Danzer I'm due on anywhere between 27th and 2nd so thinking will try and hold off till 2nd too, that'll put me at 12DPO which would be unusual for me to get to...though going on a hen party that wkend so may do a sneaky test before that! :winkwink:

Sorry about the essay :blush:


----------



## Danzer

Ahh very jealous of you UK girls who are already to the weekend...I have to get thru 3 more hours of work!

Caro would be fun to be testing same day. Although I'm in a similar position as you - nights out planned for the last weekend in feb...and friends will def notice if I avoid the champagne at my own bday party ;) would certainly be worth it for a bfp though!!

Enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Caro I so know what you mean about buying jeans! Ive spent about £80 on two pairs of skinny jeans recently, and it suddely dawned on me that I might not be able to wear them for ages. Which happened when I was pregnant with my 1st. I bought some jeans when I was about 8 weeks pregnant saying to hubby "Look they are really low waist,they can just go under mu bump when Im bigger" which made sense to me at the time. Erm, nope. It doesnt work like that does it? Im so silly sometimes! Made sense to me at the time though!

Anyway, girls I want to tell you something fanTASSSSSTIC! Basically, Ive been in TTC for about 3 months but havent actually been TTC because poor DH has felt the pressure and while we have been having loads of fun BDing, hes had trouble getting to the finishing line..............

............. until last night. So for the FIRST time since joining this forum I feel I can officially say...... WE ARE TRYING FOR A BABYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, Im using the soft-cups method and did so last night, even though Im days away from even starting to be fertile, I guessed it wouldnt do any harm to start now.

Anyway, Im a very happy (and ever so slightly hungover, I went to a friends for dinner last night night) bunny today.

Hows everyones weekend so far?

Ive noticed we post at very different times, I guess thats because some of you are in the US??

xxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh and someone asked about testing dates? That hadnt even crossed my mind, I'll see if I can work that out now.

Ok I just went to look, and Im due on 25th feb and Im like clock work. I'll be 9dpo on the 21st so maybe around then, maybe a bit later. Im not very good at patience, so Id guess around the 21st of feb.


----------



## caro103

Ooh so hippy you'll be first by the looks of it! Thats very excited about your DH!! maybe he won't 'feel the pressure' so much now he's managed to DTD for real!
Danzer...just think by being 3 hours behind when we're all at work you'll still be in bed! 

Oh and hippy, i'm impressed you were up so early on a Sat and with a hangover! guessing thats having a LO already for ya!

I've just spent the morning having all my hair chopped off :S drastic change for me cos normally its really long!


----------



## Danzer

HM I'm very excited for you!!! :) fx this is the month!

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday...not much excitement going on here but enjoying being off work!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Yeah we arent up to much today, just watching DVD's Ive rented out "The Invention of Lying" for tonight because DH is going to the pub with a friend. The film looked funny and I love Ricky Gervais, so I thought id give it a shot!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Hippy I have been wanting to see that movie let me know if its great!! lol. So exciting that its official and would be so wonderful if you got your BFP this month!! Fingers crossed for you. I have been really mixed up this cycle for some reason and think I messed up my clomid and took it cycle day 2-6 instead of 3-7, hope it works either way. I also ordered some softcups and told dh about them last night he thinks I have lost it but is like me to the point of whatever works the get the little bean. I really hope the get here on time!! So I am on cycle day 9 and should O around cycle day 12/13 so will probably try to wait to test til Feb 28 since AF is due on the 27th. God bless everyone and sticky baby dust to us!! Sorry for the novel girls...LOL


----------



## HippyMumma23

Reedsgirlour cycles are very similar. Hopefully your soft cup will arrive in time for ovulation. It does sound silly, but it makes sense. It just keeps the little swimmers in there for longer.

Im watching the film now, Ive got to say its not great :/


----------



## mazee71

I'm keeping my FX for us all 

Af isn't due till the 3rd and after last month(poss chem) I don;t want to go through that again, so will try and wait but you know how it is :winkwink:

I'll prob go through a shed load of tests, again. Stupid tho cos I didn;t get a BFP with dd till I was gone 8 weeks and with ds#2 I was 6 days past AF to get a very weak pos.

Asked df if we should take the girl route and bd sat, sun & mon, boy route which is tues, weds & thurs or general baby route which is sat through to thursday - guess what he said :blush: He must be feeling energetic and while we really don't mind what we have, a teeny part of me thinks it would be nice to even things up girl wise. And df has brought up dd since she was tiny and considers her & ds#1 his own part of me thinks it would be nice to see a female mix of us.

Having said that ds#2 is an absolute darling and another boy would be so loved, we even agree on boys names.


----------



## kissyfacelala

so here I am in Canada waiting for my OPKs to come in the mail...my cycles are long but regular so i will start testing for my LH on wed the 17th, CD15, AF is gone and today is CD 5...long way to go but a good chance for my hubby to rest...he will need it!!! this month we are gonna step it up!!! i am charting my temp as well and it will be a november baby!!! good luck to all! ttyl


----------



## HippyMumma23

Welcome kissyface!

Well we have been BDing loads, and still using the softcup method, and I just looked at my ticker and it said time to conceive a girl?! How so?! I thought it was 50-50 chance of boy or girl???

I have a very vague memory of being told years and years ago about it maybe being something to do with the speed of the spermies? Or am I totally off track?

Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


----------



## caro103

Morning girls!
Man I ache today...think might have over-done the gardening yesterday! hey-ho no work for a week to recover and fit in lots of BDing!!

Hippy-yup your right they reckon girl sperm are slower to swim and survive longer then boy sperm that swim quickly but die cos they're weaker (hehe always love telling my DH that). So if you BD now and not nearer your more fertile time then in therory your more likely to have girl sperm waiting for the eggy and fertilise it. But don't think it really works cos mostly its still 50/50!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Right I see! I dont think I ovulate until day 14 anyway, so I doubt these swimmers will have much of a chance, but it all helps I suppose!

Hows it going with you?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ive started bleeding again, and Im on CD10. I stop AF in cd 4-5 so to start it again on cd10 is very odd! Ive got period pain too, its like proper AF flow. Ive never had that before in my life its totally thrown me off track!


----------



## caro103

Mmm thats very weird, sorry never had that happen to me, might be worth going to the Dr's to get checked? Hope everythings ok!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey hippymumma23!

wow! that is very strange! I would definetely go to a doctor...hope all is well! It is probably one of those strange things that happen. I never got that either. Do you think it is due to lots of BDing and the soft cup...never used soft cup..sorry I can't help.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I think it is the soft-cup, yes. Another soft-cup user got the exact same thing. I think if I dont get pregnant this month I will probably not use this next month, because if they are making my bleed like that, they may be hindering my chance of getting pregnant, rather than helping. Only time will tell! These things are worth a try though I suppose :)


----------



## caro103

Glad you've found the cause! and yes, totally agree, worth a try but not at the expense of your health! Hopefully tho they'll have done their thing and you won't need to bother next month cos you'll have your BFP!

xx


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies - not much news here but wanted to say hello. HM glad you've worked out what the problem may be, and with luck you won't need the softcups anyway!

I've been doing OPKs since Friday, all neg so far - not surprising though as I'm only on CD10. Also been temping pretty consistently. I know I'd feel better about this whole thing if I got confirmation that I am ov'ing normally...whatever happens I plan to initiate loads of BDing this weekend :)


----------



## madge

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread!!! I am CD10 TTC month 2 which is similar to most of you girls. I have a short cycle (only 24 days) though and suspect that I ovulated last night on CD 9, which is a little early for me as its usually day 11, but will continue to BD for the next couple of days just to make sure :winkwink: (secretly I am now tired of BDing!). This month i am going to attempt to 1. learn the 'lingo' on here and 2. not test too much (I have access to endless tests at work so the temptation is constantly there!!!). 

Not looking forward to the dreaded 2ww...... (be nice to be able to chat to girls in the same boat xx)


----------



## Danzer

Hi Madge! I'm the same CD as you and also on month #2 (we sort of tried for a month or two last year but it was much more casual so I don't count it :)) Are you also trying for your first?

I'm impressed with your testing willpower...I want to try to wait until at least day 30 (which would be feb 28) or after.

Welcome to the group :)


----------



## madge

We are also trying for our first.... really hope we can!!! Bored of BDing now!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well my softcups arrived but now after reading the bleeding problem I am a little more unsure of using them. The size of them were a little intimidating...and now reading the problem you had Hippy I am not so sure...how many months have you been using them and do you think the size is causing a irratation which is causing you to bled?? I did my first opk for this month and it was negative but will be doing another later this evening. I still can't get on track with my temps...do you lady think this late in my cycle is to late to start?? I am on cycle day 11.


----------



## Chantibug

Hi, I am also hoping for a BFP this month! This the first time I've ever actively TTC'd, and it is SO NERVEWRECKING! :nope:

Hmm, so apparently OVd on Feb 6 OR 7th.. never got into the whole BBT thing,so I just use a webiste to track periods,etc and bought an OPK which was + on the 4th.. Trying out Shettles method to conceive a girl, so BD'd 3 and 2 days before OV. Didn't risk it afterwards, which may be the thing that prevents pg this time around... 

BUT symptoms? I've felt general nausea since Sunday (7th), so I think that is nerves/stress. Sore BBs/mostly nips.. and at this moment, feeling twinges in lower abdomin. On the 7th had (TMI alert!) creamy-lotiony like CM, very white, never noticed before outside of actual preg. sx. , for me anyway.

guess I am around 2dpo, which is too early for anything maybe.. I tested early with my other 2 pregnancies, so I will test beginning at 6dpo "just because" :blush:, then again at 8, 10 .. every other day til AF shows her ugly face :haha:

Baby dust to all ! ! I can't believe this is so aggravating, when it happened so suddenly twice before !! :dohh:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Welcome new comers! Reedsgirl, lots of women have been using this method and only two of us had the bleed and lots with their BFP's after using them, so Id be inclined to encourage you to try them this cycle purely because of their success rates. This is the 1st month Ive used them and wasnt daunted by the size, but I use mooncups so maybe slightly different. Before you put them in you fold them up and the open inside you, and they arent unfomfy. And yes this is my 1st and only month of trying them. I dont see how them causing me to bleed mid-cycle can be any good at all. But like I said it out of lots of women very few bled.

Aside from that, nothing to report this morning. Will be jumping DH tonight so long as we can both stay awake! Not bleeding at all, Im not checking my CM or temping or anything like, purely because Im too lazy and to be honest, I care little for the details when Ive not been TTC very long.

Ive put the mid-cycle bleed to the back of my mind now and continuing with my PMA and my belief that I will get y feb BFP and november sibling for my son. :D

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## caro103

Morning everyone! Welcome to the newcomers!

Reedsgirl, I kinda temp, sometimes I'm not so good at waking myself up to actually take it so take it later in the day, which prob accounts for my slightly dodgy temps at times, but, on the chart I can still notice a sig difference pre and post Ov so I find it reassuring that things are happening as meant to. If you started at 11DPO you may not get that accurate analysis of this month but it'd get you in practice, then next month you can start at the beginning(hopefully you won't need to though!).

Danzer-hows the temping going?

Hippy glad the bleedings stopped! Go PMA!

Nout to report from me this morning, I only on CD10 and don't Ov usually till CD19 so just waiting patiently!


----------



## Danzer

Morning girls! (Or afternoon to some of you :))

Glad everyone seems to be doing well - let's keep up the PMA!! Caro, temping is going better since I started setting an earlier alarm - before kitty gets at her most annoying and starts demanding attention!

I'm pretty much also in the waiting game right now, although we BD'd Saturday and last night - don't want to make it seem like I only want to do it around ov time :) figure it can't hurt.

Reedsgirl let us know what you decide about the softcups, from what I've heard they're prob worth a try!

xx


----------



## madge

Okay, so as I only have a short cycle and am now CD11 (and o CD9-11) I have offically started the 2ww......:help:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good luck madge!!! baby dust to you!! and of course everybody...:)

Reedsgirl, it is never too late to start temping. I started temping halfway through the first cycle I temped and it was useful information. I still predicted AF perfectely that month. We were not trying then since I wanted the bcp out of my system and wanted to get a feel for my natural cycle...

so now I am CD 7 and waiting to use my OPKs...maybe CD 13 or 14....can't believe how much waiting is involved in TTC!!! and I am not a patient person!! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for all the info ladies...I took the plunge(lol) and decided to use the softcups last after dh and I bd last night. It went in so easily!! (TMI) Left in all night and went to work with it in and was suddenly like Oh SH*tfire I have that in it was so comfy. So ran into the bathroom to try to remove and was a little freaked cause I couldn't get it. I knew I was just too stressed so decided to wait and try again after I could calm down...and well 2 hours later and it being in about 14 hours and me taking lots of deep breathes it came out and now I have had my first softcup experience and think I will use them again. LOL. Sorry for the novel but just thought I would update you. I did another opk last night and today still negative but I am having the O crampy feeling so I am not sure unless its from the softcups?? Well God bless ladies and thanks for all the support


----------



## Danzer

LOL Reedsgirl! Glad it worked for you more or less :)

Still neg on the opk for me too...

Madge I'm jealous you're already in the 2 week wait! Thinking of you all!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Reedsgirl I struggled to get it out the 1st time aswell! And I hear softcups are worse (but better at the same time because they keep the swimmers closer to the cervix) because they sit higher up than moon-cups (which is the make Im using).

Ive got cramping today aswell and I dont know whether its ovulation of the using of the cup.

Either way Im pretty sure Ive ovulated so Im trying to work out whether today is 1dpo or whether I still count from CD14 when Im 'supposed' to ovulate.

I never had this when we made our son, we just shagged and made a baby. Simples. 

Now its all planning and cm, and times and dates and stuff! Its fun for now but it'd do my head in for months on end.


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl...your post did bring some images to mind! :haha:, glad you got it out in the end! How long you meant to leave them in for?
Danzer...I still have about a week till Ov!:coffee:
Hippy, 1DPO would be from when you actually Ov not the 14days average for everyone.:thumbup:

Well, I went shopping this morning and spent FAR to much! :dohh: but on the plus side I now have some nice new clothes, plus some prezzies for DH's b'day which isn't till March! Kept veering towards the clothes in the maternity sections, theres some really nice stuff out there, but I resisted! Fingers crossed in a few short weeks I'll get to go splurge again, in the section I want to be in next time!


----------



## madge

Don't be jealous about my 2ww status!!!! Its killing me already!!! I think I am 3dpo and I am going crazy.... boobs are killing me..... don't know if thats a sign or just because we BD'ed like crazy the last few days. And I have felt sick all afternoon, could be a sign or it could be something to do with the 3 doughnuts and chocolates I have been scoffing all afternoon!!!!! Crazy!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Danzer

Caro - I hear you on the shopping! I'm dying to buy new stuff but keep thinking how nice it would be to wait then buy maternity stuff...

Random question - mind if I ask how old you ladies are? Just curious - I'm about to be 30 and usually feel young as ever but sometimes feel like everyone is younger esp. on the TTC boards!

Take care all xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey danzer! i am 29 and we are trying for baby # 1 :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Caro sorry about the mental image!! LOl. It says you can leave it in for 12 hours. I meant to take it out when I got up and ready for work but I overslept and it was the last think on my mind til I remembered it while I was at work...and I run a gas station so not the ideal place t remember it. LOL

Danzer I am 33 will be 34 in June...

Ladies I am just not feeling real positive about this month..I messed up my clomid and nothing has went right since, I am on cycle day 13 and still not even a light line on my opk but I am extremely crampy...ggrr why is my body so out of control. I have decided that if I do not get my bfp this month I am taking a break til April...then on to either IUI or IVF just hate the cost...but I know in the end it would be worth it. Sometimes I think I should have just went with IVF to begin with instead of the tubal reversal. I am in the search for a new doc..but its tought to find one who really is caring.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i am 27, dh 30 & we have a 4yr old dd. we have been ttc number 2 for 18mths now with no luck :( we have had all the tests going including scans, hycosy, sperm testing, blood tests & most recently a lap & dye ( a week ago)..all came bk with good resuts apart from the scan last june diagnosed me with polycysts on my only ovary....but bloods showed i was ovulating fine ...my fs suggessted clomid, currently on 4th cycle.....responding well to it.....really hope the dye part of the lap helps....i ovulated mon/tues just gone ( got my smiley face mon morning) & we dtd thurs nite, sat morning, mon night & tues nite...

fingers crossed we all get a lovely bfp in feb!! xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Danzer, Im 27, DH is nearly 40 :o When ever Im feeling old I just look over at him and it all goes away, hehe! Oh Im so mean ;) 

Seriously though, 30 is still young!

Well the latest this end, cm etc all points towards the fact that Ive ovulated so today is 2dpo, but I had a thought this morning, usually straight after I ovulate my breasts start hurting, and badly. But this time they havent, so that makes me wonder if I really HAVE ovulated yet? So am I any DPO at all?! LOL Im confusing myself with all of this,I wish I could just let it all go, bd and test when af is late, but I cant, I just simply dont have the patience. 

Caro, I notice the maternity stuff aswell, I havent looked at it or anything but notice that its there. When I was pregnant with my 1st I was so, so poor I could only afford 3 pairs or stretchy Primark joggers at £3 a pair. It wasnt a good look, but it was either clothe myselfor eat, bare foot and pregnant kinda thing. 

This time Im in no such position, so looking forward to spending £30 on a nice pair of mat jeans that actually last me and dont make me look like an ugly frump!

Does anyone worry about how much weight they will gain? Im not over weight but Im still carrying a stone of weight that I didnt manage to lose after I had my son 3 years ago, if that happens with my next baby, then I will be overweight. This worries me, so Im on a major healthy eating plan from now on.

Does anyone else have children?

Hope your all well, are you looking forward to the weekend? Me and DH are going out to dinner on friday, 1st time since our son was born 3 years ago!!!!


----------



## caro103

Morning girls! I could so get used to this life, its 10.30am here and I've just got up (well kinda, am on my laptop sat up in bed:))

Well I'm 26 tomorrow! we're also going out for a meal, being born so close to V-day has its drawbacks though cos lots of places increase the price and get really booked up. My DH is very nearly 28 and we're trying for our 1st. 

My mum (who doesn't know we're TTC) said the other day that I should start thinking about it, as she got pregnant with me the month she turned 26, but it was her 1st month trying (lucky thing), how great would it be for history to repeat itself!

Reedsgirl, sorry you feel negative about this month, but you never know! are your Dr's happy to perform IVF etc because you had your tubes reversed or do you have had to have tried naturally for a while first? 

Katy, really hope that BFP is not far away for you now hun! sounds like you've had a rough ride

Hippy, yeah I worry about weight gain, I'm already a size 14 (used to be more like a 12,grrr) and don't seem to have the willpower to do anything about it. Though a few months ago I took up running and can now run for 30mins before dying but doesn't seem to be making any difference to how my clothes fit!


----------



## madge

I am 30 too!! Feeling old as all the young girls at work are planning crazy nights out on the pull, when all I want to do is cuddle up on the sofa in the warm with my husband!!!


----------



## caro103

Madge, 30 is not old! hehe, I have lots of friends well into their 30's who are still single and very much living the single life and loving it! However I'm a little bit younger and prefer the curl up on a sofa night, just depends on where you are in life I guess! x


----------



## Danzer

Thanks girls :) I think I'm just extra aware of the age thing since I have the big birthday coming up (march 2). It's funny because I've always wanted children, but in the past year its like I suddenly MUST have a baby NOW!!! :) husband is 28 btw, and enjoys giving me a hard time about it!

Caro...happy almost bday! Enjoy your celebrations!! Here's hoping we both get what we want this yr ;)

Katy, hi and welcome :) madge, sounds like we have a lot in common, except that I'm still jealous you are to the 2ww already hee

Reedsgirl, hang in there and feel free to vent to us here!!

HM - enjoy your date with DH - going someplace nice I hope!

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies..thanks for all the support. Do have a little positive news I finally have a faint line on my opk..not a positive but maybe tomorrow. 
Caro they want me to wait a year of ttc which will be in May..as my reversal was done in April 09. 

Thanks for the letting me vent. I hear you ladies on the weight gain..since my dh has been home from Iraq I think I have gained 30lbs!! Ugh and have no motivation to do anything about it. I tried even paid for a gym membership and so far all they have from me is my money. lol. I wish I could put as much energy into losing the weight as I do obessing over ttc. Good night ladies and thank you for being here. Its a true blessing


----------



## HippyMumma23

Good luck with the upcoming positive OPK! I was a TTC buddy with a lady who had a reversal who got a BFPin her 2nd month of trying, it ended in chemical though but it means ovulation is occurring at least, so heres hoping your the same!

I want to say Im 3 dpo but Ive no idea anymore Im not sure Im any dpo :p

Im just not going to bother testing until Im due on because I dont know where I am with dpo!!! lol


----------



## madge

I had an appointment with a cardiologist today (unrelated) and had to say out load to somebody other than OH that we are TTC!!! Feel very strange... admitting to someone that I am BDing a lot!!!:wacko:


----------



## kissyfacelala

It is a long weekend here in Canada this weekend and told my DH to rest up because he is gonna need it!!! This weekend begins my fertile week and there will be lots of BDing. This will be my BFP month!!! Gonna use my OPK on Monday.


----------



## Danzer

Hi girls happy weekend! Long w/e here too :) also clearing the schedule for lots of BDing haha. On CD14 today, hoping for ov signs within the next few days!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Caro.

Also ladies I finally got a positive opk!! Woohoo. So I think I should O tomorrow and sunday should be 1dpo..and I was looking back last month and I am actually on schedule. I had my positive opk earlier but I also got AF earlier but my lp phase was 13 days..is that long enough does anyone know?? Hippy thanks for pma...I also had a chemical but it was ttc cycle #6..but yes it told me the reversal worked...now just to get the eggie to stick!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Reedsgirl, I dunno hun. All this CD, dpo and Ov confuses the hell outta me, sorry I cant help!

Im glad to hear of your OPK though!

I think Im 4dpo today, I have no symptons and no signs whatsoever, so I cant even sympton spot!

Is it caros bday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

And hope those who have a long weekend have a great one, I think certain husbands are going to be happy about all the bding!


----------



## caro103

Morning girls! (Just) Thanks for the b'day messages, it was yesterday now (12th) so just popped on this morning for a catch up! had a lovely day and cos haven't Ov'ed yet even had a little drink! :)

Reedsgirl, they say a LP anywhere between 10-14days is normal, I think the longer side the better so yours it perfect!! Great for positive Opk!

Hippy, 4DPO! woohoo. Lots of people say the month they get their BFP is the month with no symptoms! heres to PMA.

Right better go, gotta get up still and have friends coming over in less than an hour! Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## mandy121

im due for tes ting on the 18th but getting cramps like i do every month but im trying to not let that put me down ..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HippyMumma23 said:


> Reedsgirl, I dunno hun. All this CD, dpo and Ov confuses the hell outta me, sorry I cant help!
> 
> Im glad to hear of your OPK though!
> 
> I think Im 4dpo today, I have no symptons and no signs whatsoever, so I cant even sympton spot!
> 
> Is it caros bday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> And hope those who have a long weekend have a great one, I think certain husbands are going to be happy about all the bding!

I know right!! It all gets so confusing...but I have learned so much from all the wonderful woman on here!! I think tooday is O day and tomorrow will be 1dpo..but heck who knows all I do know for sure is that AF is due Feb 26 and I am going to try so hard not to sypmtom spot and have tons of PMA!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

YAY FOR PMA!!!

I still have absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever! None! I dont even have the sore boobs that I would after ovulation.

My cervix is so high I cant reach it, so I cant even feel it and liken it to early pregnancy.

Im symptom spotting but have no symptoms to spot!!!!!! 

Still full of PMA though :D


----------



## mazee71

Re: the age thing, you're all young wee things compared to me, I'm 38 :winkwink:

Reedsgirl congrats on O go for it 

FX for you all


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning girls, hows it going for everyone this fine monday morning?

Ive got loads to do today so wont be on much.

Nothing to report anyway, 6dpo and still no symptoms whatsoever. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. lol


----------



## cheekybint

hey all, sorry I've not been around much.

still no internet.

anyway, turns out I've still not Ov'd! Thanks to temping I've been able to carry on BDing after the day I expected to! So I'm on Cd19, was due to ov on Cd15. I did have ov pains but no temp increase. in fact it dropped really low a few days after! take a look at my chart, it's very odd! 

so going to continue BDing until I get a temp increase, poor OH is exhausted lol 

hope everything's going well for the rest of you! 
x x x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well i really hoped this mth would be my mth i get a bfp....had a lap & dye on 3rd feb & my only tube wasnt blocked :) dye flushed thru straight away.....hoping that i dont need to go on to 5th cycle of clomid. Only a week to wait til af is due....havent got any symptoms of pregnancy or IB yet tho :( xx


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies!

Cheekybint, I'm in a similar place...day 17 and no temp rise yet...have been BDing ALL weekend but will try to carry on a few more days haha

Katy, good luck, keep in mind lots of people don't notice symptoms at all, so this could still be your month!!

Take care all xx


----------



## caro103

Evening girls! cheekybint and Danzer, I feel your frustration, I yet to Ov too :( feel rough today though (got a cold) so kinda glad cos really couldn't Bd tonight.

Fxed Katy that no news is good news!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...I lost my PMA and know there is no way this will be my month due to not bd at all this weekend..soo I will be having my fx for all you and be checking in see how many BFP there are!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

You never know Reeds, its never over until the witch is here!

We hardly bd'd this month either, and we didnt do it on the night that I felt we 'needed' to, so Im not sure how much that has scuppered my chances. Plus the Moon-Cup gave me a fairly heavy midcycle bleed I doubt that did me any favours at all.

At the moment, still no symptoms. High and soft CP, which is a good sign but it could be like that all the time for all I know, and I dont know if its more closed or not. Very slightly sensitive breasts, usually at this time of the cycle they are MEGA painful, so I dont even have that.

Waiting, wainting, waiting.

Hope you girls Ov soon, so you can get much bding in! xxxxx


----------



## caro103

Hi girls,
Reedsgirl like hippy said, you never know! 
Hippy, am nearly there with the Ov, hoping DH gets home early enough tonight to DTD then again Thurs and weekend and that should cover it! going for every other day this month, and as should Ov Thurs should also DTD actually on Ov day rather than either side. Who knows! 
Got a nasty cough today though :( hope that doesn't affect anything!


----------



## Danzer

Awww reedsgirl you never know! Don't give up on that PMA yet :)

As for me, ugh, day 18 and still no temp rise. Also still no pos OPK, although I thought today's line looked darker than the past few...def not positive yet, but do you think that means ov is on its way?? I'm worried that even if it does come my luteal phase will be too short since my cycles rarely go more than 29-30 days :(


----------



## caro103

Danzer I have the exact same problem...mmm
I posted on it after last cycle as AF got me only 9DPO and people told me not to worry yet, nor after one like that, but they don't ever seem to be more than 10day LP. 
However one woman told me she got a BFP with only 10day LP so there is hope!
Also maybe you'll just have a longer cycle this time round?


----------



## Danzer

Thanks caro! Yeah fx it's just a slightly longer cycle this time...I might do a second opk tonight, as I've heard that you can miss the surge fairly easily if you're only checking once/day. I don't want to become an obsessed tester tho :)

Anyway nice to know you're in the same boat though I hope we both have success soon!! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

THANK YOU LADIES!! I needed that PMA pill!! I have been actually very upset with my dh since we didn't bd on the nights I thought we needed to but I know you guys are right. Thank you. Think I will go make up with him now. It would be so funny if I got my BFP this month after the tissy I have been in about it.

Danzer I would go ahead and do the second opk tonight. I use to only do one a day and missed my surge but I started 2 a day and caught it!! It may seem a little obsessive but I think I have the obsession award for the month!! LOL


----------



## caro103

It would be great if you got your BFP!! 

Danzer, I reallllyy hope we both get success, though have to say I've been much more chilled about it this month than I was last, we will see whether I still say that after Ov though! hehe


----------



## mamagreenbean

joining!! im due for af on the 28th..these next few weeks are going to be torture!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hey new comer! Reedsgirl, your ALWAYS in for a chance until the :witch: comes hun.

I tested this morning 8dpo, :bfn: no surprises there. No symptoms.

So, how long has everyone been trying for?

Hope you all Ov soon, those who havent already! x


----------



## madge

I feel a little mean adding this post when you girls still haven't ov'ed yet - the joy of a short cycle..... but today I am 10dpo cd 19.....and I got a :bfp:!!!!!:yipee: I didn't believe it so I have just done a FRER and it is true!!!!!

Heres hoping its a sticky one, and the first of many on this thread!! (I feel sick:growlmad:!!!)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Congratulations Madge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am very happy for you! lets hope your baby dust comes to the rest of us!!

I am CD15 and testing with my OPKs. I expect to ovulate this weekend and there will be lots:sex:.

Yeah Madge!


----------



## Danzer

OMG madge!!! That's so great!! Hope its the first of many for the group :) :) :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

WOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May this be the first of many girls!!!

VERY BIG CONGRATULATIONS MADGE!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madge

Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

FX for all :hugs:


----------



## madge

I think OH is just pleased we don't have to do the whole science experiment of BD'ing next month!!! Unless of course we fancy it :winkwink::blush:


----------



## caro103

Woooowwwweeeee!!!! Congrats Madge!! :happydance: that has cheered me up hugely! Lets hope it really is the first for us all! :thumbup:

All signs are pointing to me Ov'ing tomorrow as expected, which is cool, but have had a horrible horrible evening as got home after work to blood all over my kitchen and a kitten with a huge paw. Took her to the vets and they think shes been hit by a car :cry:. Gonna take her back in the morning for possible x-rays, she just been sleeping all evening. What gets me is whoever hit her can't have made any effort to stop, as she doesnt go far and it it easy to see where she went from the trail of blood that was left! :growlmad:

Anyways sorry to spoil this thread with my news, esp after Madge's fantastic announcement! xxx:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOHOO Madge!! So happy for you!!
Caro & Danzer any sign of Ov yet?? I have fx that you do soon and your lp is long enough. 

I have promised myself no symptom spotting this month. Hipppy what is the earliest can we test and it be accurate you think?? I would love to get a BFP with all you ladies this month. FX for all of us!!


----------



## Danzer

Hi girls. Congrats again madge I feel like this gives us all new hope!!

Caro, SO sorry about kitty :( I have two myself and love them to bits so I can't even imagine!! Hope she is okay!

Well I did a 2nd ov test last night and neg :( will do another one shortly (still at work). No temp rise today, and no other symptoms but I haven't been charting/paying attention long enough to know! Not feeling super positive at the moment but I guess will see...


----------



## caro103

Thanks Danzer, think she's gonna be okay, will see tomorrow.

Reedsgirl, hoping I'll Ov 2mo, had loads of EWCM for past few days gradually increasing which is more than have had other months so Fxed!

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Danzer there is still hope....FX for you.

Caro so sorry about your kitty, I am a cat lover as well I have a baby I adopted from the pound and she rules my house and my pillows at night..lol. Hope your baby is okay..also hope you Ov and you guys catch the eggy


I fibbed about symptom spotting..lol my PMA is back!! My bbs feel really full..not sore like usual and I have had crampy, pinchy feelings all day...hoping that a little bean in trying to stick..thinking about do a test but at only 5dpo(2morrw) I am sure its too soon but.....I haven't got to poas in days. LOL


----------



## HippyMumma23

Caro, sorry to hear your kitten got hurt. I really hope shes ok. I have a cat and a kitten myself and its a worry when something like that happens isnt it?

Well, today Im 9DPO, got sore boobs and.................................. wait for it................................................ PMT! :growlmad::devil::hissy:

I also did a clear blue test and not even a hint of a line, and they usually love giving me false positives.

Never mind, onwards and upwards! With this major PMT im now waiting for AF to arrive, rather than :bfp: but Im not discouraged though, Im looking forward to next month :winkwink: :baby:

Tickers not working? And for future reference for next month, Im CD20, due on in 8 days.


----------



## Danzer

Hi all! HM sorry things aren't looking good for this month but I love your positive outlook!! Also you never know, pg symptoms often seem like pre-AF symptoms so don't count yourself out just yet!

As for me, still no obvious sign of ov. Guess I'll just wait and see what happens...


----------



## caro103

Thanks guys, kitty is all good (well she still has a massive paw and wound but is Sooo much better in herself!)

reedsgirl...PMA :D lets hope those are fab signs! 5DPO might be little optimistic tho, haha!
Hippy...oh no you're losing your PMA! like Danzer said you never know!

Danzer, does Ov usually mess you around? Think I Ov'ed today :D so Bd for us tonight!


----------



## Danzer

Hi caro...good news about kitty! :)

Re: ov, I actually have no idea, because this is the first month I've made an effort to do consistent temping and OPKs. So I don't know if this is typical for me, or what. I'm nervous that I'm not ov'ing at all, tho my periods have been pretty regular since I went off the pill last June...


----------



## caro103

Got a link to your chart? you're prob just like me, Ov late in the cycle. If I hadn't joined BnB and learnt way more about fertility I'd never have had a clue and prob missed the eggy each month! xx


----------



## Danzer

Will post a link later when I get home...I have to update FF with all the temps I've scribbled down on paper while half asleep :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Caro so hope you do Ov today and you catch the eggy tonoght!!

Danzer how long are your cycles usually?? (sorry if you hve already said I am forgetful)

Hippy I think I need to give you a PMA pill like you gave me!! LOL


----------



## Danzer

Cycles have ranged 28-32 days. I just did another opk and it looked exactly like last night's...test line was pretty dark but not quite as dark as the reference line...def looked 'more' pos than I've often seen, but pretty sure that doesn't count :(

Anyway, I will take one of those PMA pills if you have a spare :) going to keep temping and hoping this is just a long cycle! I haven't been so good about tracking my CM aside from noticing which days are 'wetter' (which it def has been this week)...

Good luck to you Caro!! xx


----------



## Chantibug

hey girls, i thought i posted here recently but read through and guess not.. congrats Madge on the bfp! 
I was flip flopping on whether ithought i was pg or not, but yesterday at 11dpo started spotting, and today at 12dpo have what seems to be light AF :/ So if I start from yesterday, AF came 4 days early :( I dont think it's IB anymore because it's requiring a tampon... Only wierd thing aside from being early, is my BBs are killing me! Which I've only experienced when engorged after having my babies.boohoo.. here's to a december bambino??? fx!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

so sorry AF got you..


----------



## Danzer

Hi chantibug and sorry to hear :( hope next month is it for you!! xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning girls! Well, Im more than convinced Im out this month I have AF signs in abundance, but Ive accepted it now, so onto the next month I say! My ticker says AF in 8 days but I expect it will be less than that, it sometimes is. The sooner the better really, because then we can start with the next cycle! :dance:

Im not using the cups again, no way. I think they totally buggered up my chances this month, I mean, something that causes you to have a heavy bleed mid-cycle is certainly not going to AID your chances of conceiving in my opinion!

Hey girlies, since we are so close in cycle if anyone does carry on to the next month with me, shall we just keep this thread? I REALLY TRULY hope that you all get your BFP's, Id rather carry on a lone and know you all got your :bfp: but if that isnt the case, shall we carry on here? I will alter the title slightly though of course! 

Mind you, we still have a couple of weeks yet before we can think about the next month.

How are you all today? Chanti, sorry to hear AF got you, carry on in this thread hun I will be. xxxx

Danzer, where are you in your cycle now?

Reedsgirl, how about you?

Caro,how are you doing aswell, hows the kitty? x


----------



## HippyMumma23

OMG Im so cross, I just posted a huge reply and it managed to delete it!!!!!!!!! ARGH!

Anyway, this will be shorter, but it said,that AF is well on its way. Im not bleeding yet, but Ive an abundance of AF signs, Ive been pregnant before and this is definitely AF. So onto the next month! I think AF will come a bit early than my ticker says as well, but the feel of it. Which is good! The sooner she comes the sooner I can get onto the next cycle! Also, Im not using cups next cycle, anything that makes you bleed that heavily mid cycle is certainly not going to aid conception, Im a bit peed off I even bothered, but never mind.

I was wondering (before I deleted my post) I really hope you ALL get your BFP's, but if anyone doesnt, since our cycles are so close shall we just keep this thread next month?I'll just alter the title.

Chanti, sorry to hear about AF hun, do you want to keep posting in here?

Caro, hows the kitty doing? How are you?

Danzer and Reedds girl, where abouts are you in your cycles now? Hows it going?

Cheeky Bint, are you about? Have you got the internet yet? How are you doing? 


xxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh look at that! It didnt delete! Ah well, got two posts saying the same thing now, doh!:blush:


----------



## Danzer

Hi all and HAPPY FRIDAY!!

I am on CD21. Small temp rise this morning but not super dramatic...I guess it's possible that I did ov and just missed the surge on the last 2 opks? (Which like I said showed pretty dark lines but not quite pos. Very glad we did BD last night just in case :)

HM I would definitely love to carry on with this thread next month for whoever doesn't get that bfp. This is such a great and supportive group and it really helps to have a place to discuss all this stuff :)

Any fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello girls!! I would definetely want to continue this thread next month! we still have two more weeks before any :bfn: for the long cycles like me! I should be ovulating this weekend. today is CD17 and I plan on locking my DH in the bedroom!! Still faint lines on my OPKs but starting to get EWCM!!

good luck to all!!


----------



## caro103

Hi girls, Hippy, yes def up for keeping this thread going if we don't get our BFP! have loved getting to know you girls! and go for the PMA for next month!:happydance:

Danzer we're so close in cycles its scary! I had a slight temp raise this morning and EWCM has completely gone, so think I was right about Ov yesterday! woohoo, bring on the 2WW! took some convincing to get DH to BD last night,:blush: think he knew why I was so keen, really ought to hide that better! hehe, we got there in the end though! 

Kissy, enjoy the weekend! 

Chanti, so sorry AF got you, but welcome to our little group! :thumbup:

Kitty is doing well thanks all for asking, keeps pulling at the wounds but shes walking much better and her foot isn't nearly as big as it was, lucky escape me thinks!


----------



## Danzer

Ha Caro, we must be long lost sisters...I also had some difficulty getting DH 'on board' last night but it worked out...its def a little awkward trying to schedule these things ;)

I think I'm going to consider this the beginning of my 2ww, unless anything changes dramatically. Still going to try to hold out until march 2 for testing, if no AF by then.


----------



## caro103

Lol, we must both have good powers of persuasion!
2WW together then, yay! I'm going on a hen party next wkend :S think might have to test before just incase I was lucky enough to get an early line, then again not as if can risk drinking incase its a false negative...ahhhh bad bad timing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I agree!! I love this thread and look forward to sharing with you ladies!! 
Hippy I am still all crossed up in hoping you still get a BFP!!

Danzer glad you finally O!! Isn't that what a rise in temp means!! I am a dunce when it comes to temping but giving it a full try next month if the witch wins this month!

Caro how is that kitty today?? And so jealous of the hen party all my girls have moved and we never seem to find time to really get together anymore:( 

Woohoo Kissy good plan with dh!! Catch that eggy girl!!

Have a ?? girls...last night i was sitting on the couch and was having a pinchy/crampy feeling in my left ovary area and when I stood up I felt like somone stabbed me and had to sit back down and breathe through it. I have a high pain tolerance(had all 3 of mine with no pain meds) any thoughts?? I think I am 5/6dpo today.


----------



## caro103

Hey Reedsgirl!
Kitty good thanx, still got sore paw and leg but getting back to normal self, very lucky girl!

mmm, in answer to your Q, it could be implantation!?! but weird in your ovary area, mm I'm no expert, esp having never been pregnant to my knowledge. and I guess where we actually feel the pain doesn't always mean the pain is being caused right there, as in might have been in uterus and experienced pain in ovary. Listen to me rambling!!

Sorry not much help, but I'd get yourself checked out if it happens again or if your worried. Hope its nothing xxx


----------



## caro103

Ah no, put my temp into FF this morning and its got me as Oving Wed, we didn't BD Wed! ah well did do either side so hopefully still a good chance...


----------



## Danzer

Caro - sounds like you still may well be covered though?? FX for you!! And I hear you on the hen party...I also have going-out plans for next weekend and that will prob be too early to get a BFP even if I did get lucky this month. Will probably try not to go too crazy either way :)

I finally updated my FF chart, here is the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/280b71

I haven't been good about entering in the CM data, so I mainly just use this for temps. I played with it and if my temp stays up tomorrow, it will confirm ov from Thursday (which was CD20)...we did BD that night, but the time before that was Sunday, so I hope we didn't miss the window there??

Reedsgirl not sure I can help but I hope everything's OK - I agree it could be implantation?? Never know...def good to get a doctor's opinion if it keeps on or if you're concerned.


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl-anymore news?

Danzer, just had a look at your chart deffo looks like Thurs to my untrained eye! :) so your BDing was perfect! 

Yeah I'm not too worried that I missed it as BD'ed either side, and still not convinced I did Ov Wed as (TMI) had loads of EWCM Thurs then absolutely none on Fri, as I've had a cold all week could be sending temps a little wonky! have a good evening all xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...spent the day shopping with the kiddos!! HAHA they are sssooo expensive and I want another!! lol.

I am still having the pinchy pains that get sharper every once in a while I have pretty much decided if they haven't gotten better by monday I will be seeing the doc. I do have some lotiony cm today and feel wet(tmi) and when my bbs are sore but only when my bra is on. UGH I just don't know what to think..I want to test but too chicken and I know when I see a BFN I will be heart broke...

God bless ladies...how is everyone else??


----------



## kissyfacelala

I am doing good....:sex:this morning and more tomorrow morning :sex: and monday and tuesday....gonna get that egg this month! no ifs ands or buts! or at least we have high hopes!!!

but it has been a rough weekend otherwise!!! just got news that my aunt passed away!:cry::cry::cry: just four weeks ago we got news that she was terminal!!! wasn't close to her but we are very close to my cousins and their two daughters!! very devastating to all of us! I guess another angel was needed in heaven!

this might too deep for all of this but maybe this new angel in heaven will bring new life to all of us as :dust: and :bfp:

sorry if I crossed any lines....

good night all!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry for you loss Kissy. I have a little story about angel in heaven and new life to us...my granny passed away in Feb 02 and the night before she passed I went to see her and she kept telling me I was pregnant(I knew I wasn't) and she kept telling me to take care of my little boy(i had 2 girls) well with her being sick I just said okay Granny I will...I had been previously told after a mc at 6 months that I would not have anymore children my uterous was inactive...well to make a long story short I ended up pregnant in JULY 02 with my SON. I love t think my granny went up and hand picked a angel for me. I hope your aunt does the same for you, I too hope I offend no one with my story but its the honest truth and I feel so blessed every day to have him. God bless your family dear...


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning girls!

Well, due on in 5 days, my boobs are agony,I have 'due on' spots so havent even bothered testing anymore, it's pointless now.

Sorry to hear of your loss Kissy, I hope you're ok. xxxx


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

Just got a Yes on a frer gold digital... I thought I had a period starting February 7 which lasted for 5 days. kind of clotty... I have irregular periods. The last one I had was in october . But I had hot flashes on my face like I needed cold packs... I drunk a little tonight... but we haven't even been trying. Also, a touch of a sore throa about an hour before I took the test... A lot of peeing... but after we left the bar I said I have to get a pee test we got oe and I couldn't hod my pee to the bathroom so I had to do it on the porch lol... and three minutes later I got a yes.... BABYDUST TO ALL thank you...


----------



## caro103

Congratulations Hoping 4ababy...happy and healthy 9 months!

Kissy so sorry to hear about your loss...what a lovely story reedsgirl!

Hippy sorry to hear AF is coming...heres to an xmas baby!! As for me no news at all! hopefully no news is good news :) happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies! Temp still up today :) so I think I'm 3 dpo. Now just waiting along with you Caro...I have been feeling a little bit nauseous but its too early for that to be a real symptom right? Prob just all the junk food this weekend :)

Kissy very sorry to hear your news...you and your family are in my thoughts!

HM sorry this doesn't seem to be your month, but fx for your December little one!!

xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks everybody for your thoughts and prayers!!! me and DH are ok just worried how this is gonna affect my cousin and his two daughters and wife...they were all very close...

seems this month has been up and down for everybody!

still getting faint opks but yesterday's seemed darker but still not a positive and my temp is still low....so i think ovulation is taking its time...at least i have not yet missed the egg!! LOL

CD19 today and last month i ovulated CD20...so don't count me out yet!! can't believe how long my cycle is!!!


----------



## cheekybint

hey all :)

just popping in quickly, still no internet! 

Cd25 today and according to FF I'm 6dpo. bit later than last month and I'm still not 100% sure I didn't ov on cd15 as per normal.

Anyway had lots of stabbing pains yesterday, which came and went all day. They were quite strong and painful, by early evening I started worrying it was my appendix! However, not had a single one today, so really really hoping they were Implantation pains! 

AF due between next Wednesday and Sunday, depending when I did actually ov. Going to try and hold out till the following Monday before testing, if it's possible! if it's not, then I have plenty Pound Shop tests to keep me going lol

HM - Sorry to hear af is already starting to make her appearance this month :( 

ReedsG - We've been having the same pains, so I hope that's a good sign for us both! 

Hope everything's going well for everyone else! 

Babydust to all x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I have a feeling I will see the evil witch as expected..I did a hpt a bit ago and of course it was a BFN...no real symptoms today..other than still having vivid dreams...trying t keep my PMA...and well I would love to have a christmas baby!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hey girls, AF is very nearly here! I wont be posting much now until about 7dpo, not because Im on a downer or anything bad like that, purely because theres very little to report until then. I will pop in every few days in hope that I see more of your BFP's though!

For those who continue on to next month with me, I'll alter the thread title accordingly,maybe to something lasting this time though!

Good luck to the rest of my fellow cycle buddies! Cant wait to hear of your BFP's!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies. Not much news on my part either...according to my temp chart am 4 dpo today. No symptoms really but its probably still early for that. Here's hoping for lots of BFPs for the group soon!!


----------



## cheekybint

PMA is totally shot at the moment :( 

The nearer AF day comes the more I think she'll show as usual :( 

Pretty sure all my symptoms are in my head too 

7dpo today, only another 6 days to go till I'm put out my misery one way or another! 

Sorry for the downer ladies but the OH can never listen when I'm pessimistic


----------



## caro103

Aww guys I come back on and you've all lost your PMA!:hugs:
Just remember you're not out until the witch shows!

FF is messing me around today :wacko: put in this mornings temp and it says I didn't Ov until CD20:growlmad: so I reckon I'm gonna go by my EWCM this month which totally pointed to Thurs! which puts me at 4DPO only :wacko:

Have a heavy feeling in low stomach today, wouldn't call it cramps but not bloating either, think I normally feel like this though! ahhh fun and games!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies Ladies lets take our PMA pills and email that evil witch and tell her we are in the baby making business and we do not need her for the next 9 months...okay I am not feeling that positive either but I want to be darn it!! BFP going around for all of us!! God bless ladies


----------



## Danzer

I am in! PMA all the way!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Danzer!! HOw are you today dear?


----------



## Danzer

Hi Reedsgirl! I'm doing fine - actually was feeling a little nauseous again earlier (after working out) which was unusual...you think too early to be a symptom at 4 dpo??

Other than that not much news...supposed to get a bunch of snow this week though which is kind of a pain. Ready for spring!!

Thinking of all you girls!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

In my eyes its never too early!! LOL. We are due for more snow..yuck. I too am so ready for spring..it will keep my 2ww from driving me mad. I am going to test in the mornin just so I know if I should be prepared for the witch...UGH


----------



## kissyfacelala

LOL! it seems I am waiting for ovulation....my temp is still low...and you ladies are waiting for AF not to show!! I am so behind...at least I have not missed the egg! CD21...which was when I ovulated last month...sit and wait...sit and wait and of course lots of :sex:

we are getting lots of snow here too...got 10 cm last night and expecting 20 to 25 cm by saturday....which does not help for traveling to my aunt's funeral an hour away....

hugs to all!


----------



## mamagreenbean

reedsgirl, i hear you on spring! it has been sunny and warm here for a week and now its below freezing again. the poor bulbs are trying to sprout! i am so ready for spring!

any news on your test??

kissyfacelala: its not so late!! who knows, if you catch this egg, you could be the first to have a baby..you never can tell. its still early in the month..i dont even see a november group up yet over in 1st trimester. :dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks mamagreenbean! from your mouth to the heavens above!! thanks for your positive attitude! I am hoping so hard that I catch that egg!!!

So ladies, It ain't over until that mean witch comes and I am sure all of us will have a november or christmas baby!

We are doing everything right so cheers to the little ones coming in november and december!!


----------



## cheekybint

Well FF has changed my ov date 3 TIMES now so far this month so I'm not charting anymore until my Af arrives (please stay away!!)

So I'm either 12dpo, 8dpo or only 3dpo! Technically I should be 12dpo with Af due tomorrow, but who knows lol Completely ignoring FF and it's sudden 3dpo and going to try and hold out till Sunday before testing - if af doesn't show tomorrow 

Argh!!! I hate the 2Ww even more now :(


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl...any news!? guess its prob still middle of the night for you, as you're last post was at 2.30am my time!:haha:

Cheeky, just had a peek at your chart, silly FF, so looks like you Oved CD15 or 18 to me! its done the same thing to me this month when usually it makes its mind up straight off and thats it! ah well, we can only wait and see!:shrug:
Kissy, I hope you make it to the funeral okay:hugs:
Hippy, any news? did AF show in the end?
Danzer, sick at 4dpo! lets hope its your :baby: settling in!

I feel like AF is gonna come :wacko: but even for me that would be an insanely short LP (5dpo) so hoping her feeling like shes on her way iss actually a good thing! Fxed little beany is snuggling in! xxx
:dust:


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies. Reedsgirl did you test??

Not much news here...just happy my temp is still up (5 dpo today, I think). Just hoping to get thru this weekend with no AF!! No symptoms today really so I guess the nausea was prob unrelated. Hoping for some pos signs later in the week...

Hope everyone's well! xx


----------



## caro103

yay Danzer for high temps! mine dropped a little yest and today but hopefully they'll go back up! we will see...PMA! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Caro and Danzer..yep tested this afternoon when I got home cause lazy me I overslept this morning..and it was a BFN! But I expected it to be...all symptoms are pretty much gone. I did make a doc appt to get a HSG done and I go see him tomorrow to set it up. So hopefully we will get some insight as to why I am not pregnant yet...ugh bring on friday so I can get to bbt and charting and see whats up


----------



## Danzer

Reedsgirl sorry to hear that :( onward and upward!!


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl, sorry to hear that too. It is still quite early days too, so you never know, but if it is AF hopefully the Dr will give you some insight and therefore that BFP xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Reedsgirl, sorry to hear that too!!! was really hoping for a :BFP: but like Danzer said onward and upward and cheers to your christmas baby!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up all

AF would normally be due today but if i'm to believe FF about Oving late then i'm not due AF till Saturday!

Driving OH nuts lol

Will test on Saturday if no AF then

How's it going for everyone else?


----------



## kissyfacelala

not much news for me....still waiting to ovulate...opks show nothing and my temp is still low but I think I am having ovulation cramps...so I am hoping DH is up for some :sex: tonite :)

CD22.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good Luck Cheeky!! 

Kissy How longs are your cycles normally?? Sorry if you have already said...


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ReedsGirl :) Which reminds me I must reply to your message on my journal, i'll be so glad when we've got the internet back (apparently it'll be by the 3rd March!)

How's it going for you?

I half expected to get up this morning to AF but didn't. Also pretty convinced I ov'd on cd15 as I originally thought, had constant ov pains all that day but nothing since. If i did, then i will be officially late in 5 hours and 50 mins lol

Have actually been POAS every day this week just in case, convinced myself their was an extremely EXTREMELY faint line on a FRER this morning (Boots are doing by one get one free - so you get 4 FRER for a tenner!) Don't know why i even bothered really as I've never been very good with HPTs.

Just going to have to keep waiting and see what happens! 

I want to say i "feel" pregnant but then i could end up looking stupid :S


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cheekybint said:


> Thanks ReedsGirl :) Which reminds me I must reply to your message on my journal, i'll be so glad when we've got the internet back (apparently it'll be by the 3rd March!)
> 
> How's it going for you?
> 
> I half expected to get up this morning to AF but didn't. Also pretty convinced I ov'd on cd15 as I originally thought, had constant ov pains all that day but nothing since. If i did, then i will be officially late in 5 hours and 50 mins lol
> 
> Have actually been POAS every day this week just in case, convinced myself their was an extremely EXTREMELY faint line on a FRER this morning (Boots are doing by one get one free - so you get 4 FRER for a tenner!) Don't know why i even bothered really as I've never been very good with HPTs.
> 
> 
> Just going to have to keep waiting and see what happens!
> 
> I want to say i "feel" pregnant but then i could end up looking stupid :S[/QUOTE
> 
> YAY!! I just commented again in your journal...and its okay I am just hoping for a BFP for you!! I am so excited..living through you at the moment! LOL


----------



## caro103

oooh cheeky, a very faint line! keep us updated on tomorrows test, really hope this is it for you!
kissy, must be getting frustrating now, how long are your cycles normally?

Danzer...I saw on another thred your testing on your b;day! how cool a present would that be!?

hippy,reedsgirl any news?

i got slightly sore bb's today! hoping its PG related not AF, and my temp went back up! yay xx


----------



## Danzer

Wow sounds like some good signs all around!! Yes I'm planning to test on my bday (12 dpo), March 2, if AF hasn't shown by then. No obvious symptoms really but I'm def analyzing every twinge :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did take a frer this morning and it was a BFN! BUt I expected it and I was prepared to start with next month. I have a doc appt today and I am requesting a HSG with dye so I can find out for sure that my tubal reversal worked..and if it did why am I not preggo yet?? I have been on clomid for 7 cycles and I think this is my finally month for it. I will be dedicated to bbt this month doing it every morning no matter what. I will get dh to help me and hope it doesn't stress him out too much in trying to help me. I really think a little weight lose wouldn't hurt either...so maybe I should take a month off?? NOt sure but I really feel okay with everything for once. And that is a total surprise to me!! LOL :)


----------



## caro103

Aww Reedsgirl glad you're feeling ok about it all, at least the Dr's seem to be listening and are trying to help! how many DPO are you today? (sorry I can't keep track!) cos it may just be its too early. xxx

Danzer, I'll be 12DPO on Tues too (if I make it that far, LP's not normally that long) so will be taking a test then too! although will do a sneaky one this fri me thinks :D xx


----------



## cheekybint

evening ladies I have a question I'm hoping you can help with! 

what do milk spots on boobs look like? lol

OH has has just informed me I have white spots on the end of my nipples and I can not recall what or where you would get them lol it's been 10 years since my last pregnancy! 

Google wasn't much help other than to say you can get them very early in pregnancy.

boobs are very heavy and vainy too, really hope it's a good sign! 

AF still not arrived either :)


----------



## Danzer

Yes Reedsgirl sounds like you have a great attitude about things! Don't count yourself out for this month just yet though!

Caro would be fun to test same day :) I'm going to try to resist this weekend...


----------



## Danzer

Cheeky we posted at the same time! Can't really help you there but your symptoms sound very promising to me! FX!!


----------



## rxqueen

Hi Everyone :)

Hope you don't mind me dropping by.

I'm TTC #1 after a m/c. Currently 16 dpo and all tests are coming up BFN :(
Trying not to be discouraged, because I may have ovulated late, but I did an OPK so I'm pretty sure I got the timing down perfectly. 

My partner and I want this baby more than anythign in this world, but it just seems like it isn't going to happen for us any time soon, I have been having bad cramps since around 7 dpo, but they are a lot sharper than period cramps so I'm not sure what that means. 

Any advice/ past experiences would be great.

Good luck to you all, I'm wishing for all of us :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cheeky that is a awesome sign!! Yay can't wait to see that next test!~!~ bet it will be a BFP!! 

Welcome Rx..can't answer your question but I have had that alot this month as well and expecting AF friday to the latest saturday...Good luck to you

Well as for me my doc appt went as expected..I really didn't find out anything but did schedule a hsg for the 5th of March on cd 7..he said they are normally done on cd 10 which would have been the 8th if AF shows up on time and then I go back and get my results on Wednesday of the next week...he really kinda made me feel like the test was pointless if they are blocked but said we would cross that bridge once the test is back. I also talked to him about doing mt bbt and he said that was pointless as well since it doesn't show OV until after and you have already missed it. I am not sure I will keep ging to see him after this..he kinda makes me feel like it might be hopeless. I will start doing the bbt anyway and the opks and that I hope will help me catch the egg next month. Oh and he did take me off the clomid but left me on the metformin..so heres to next month and hoping my test shows all is well!! 
God bless ladies.


----------



## kissyfacelala

woohoo for cheekybint! can't wait for your BFP!!!! 

welcome to rxqueen! not sure what to say....but i have heard some women do not not test positive until after 20 DPO

as for me i am CD22 and my cycles are long...i think I will share a bit of my history hoping to get some insight from all of you ladies...

before I went on the BCP in fall of 2007 I had long irregular cycles but I didn't care since I was not TTC...went of the BCPs in October 2009 (about 4 months ago) I have been charting my temp, and fluid and any other symptoms since then...
cycle one ovulation CD16 and 30 days long, was able to predict AF exactly and I know ovulated CD16 since I had ovulation cramps and my temp went up the next day and stayed up until AF

cycle two ovulation CD17 and 31 days long, again able to predict AF exactly and I know ovulated CD17 since I had ovulation cramps and my temp went up the next day and stayed up until AF

cycle three ovulation CD21 and 36 days long, first month we really TTC, again able to predict AF exactly and I know ovulated CD21 since I had ovulation cramps and my temp went up the next day and stayed up until AF, missed the egg though since we timed :sex
: all wrong :(

cycle four...my current cycle...using OPKs for the first time...on CD22 and temp still low my OPK today was darker than other days...feeling some sort of cramps or twinges or who knows what!!! I have EWCM like all the other months but I am wondering if I have enough??? it doesn't seem abundant...sorry if TMI!!!

Any insight ladies????....it seems my cycles are getting longer each month since I have been off BCPs...

I am not too worried since my chart and symptoms indicate ovulation and I can predict AF but I am wondering if all of this will make getting pregnant more difficult!! but I am thinking positive with lots of hope!

sorry this got long....thank for reading! :)


----------



## Danzer

Morning girlies. Well I hardly slept a wink last night b/c my nose was so congested...guess I'm getting a cold, although I've heard this can be a symptom so fx ???

I've also had a lot of creamy CM (sorry tmi!) which seems unusual, but again may be just 'cause I'm analyzing every little thing now :) 7dpo today...

How is everyone? Ended up not getting snow here but its been raining allll week and no end in sight...not very motivated to do anything but lie in bed!


----------



## Danzer

Ahh I had a long post responding to you guys but it got eaten...trying to post from my fancy new phone and I'm not quite handy enough for it :)

Anyway, welcome rxqueen!

Reedsgirl, fx you get some more answers/direction after your hsg. Sounds like you doc is open to trying different stuff, which is good, but def get another opinion if you feel like something isn't right or he's not listening to you!

Kissy, I don't really have any wise words, but I know it can take quite a few months for a cycle to regulate after going off bcp...I don't think it means it'll just keep getting longer...I think you are def doing the right thing by temping/charting/etc so you'll be able to see patterns.


----------



## cheekybint

OH came home for lunch with a big grin and a test.

He went back with a frown, test was negative :( 

Still no AF though so not giving up yet


----------



## caro103

Ahh Cheeky, rubbish! hopefully you just have a shy one! the boob milky thingys sound good!

Danzer, yep would be fun to both test Tues! I'm gonna do one 2mo(fully expect a BFN), only cos I'm going on a hen party this wkend, don't intend to drink but may just have reallllyyy weak one or 2, but if by a miricle something showed up then wouldn't at all...is that really wrong? so will be taking proper one Tues, thats if AF hasn't shown by then!

Rx-Welcome hun! x

kissy-sorry no more advice but like Danzer said BCP often take a long time to get outa your system, hope it all settles down soon!

Reesgirl, I disagree with your Dr about BBT not being helpful, it'll help you understand your cycles and give reassurance that everything is happening as it should! and the opk's will help predict so the two should help you catch that eggy xxx

Oh and me, I have sore bbs still, esp the nips...hoping its a good sign! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kissy I am with the other girls I am not sure but it seems to me you are doing everything right to keep tracking them and get a BFP!!

Cheeky I am still hanging in there for you...I think you have shy bean!! :)

Caro so hope this is your cycle well for a BFP!!

As for me I am just waiting for the witch so I can get this test done and find out if I really do OV without clomid...fx for all of us!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi all :)

Just to let you know, still no AF this morning but still a BFN!

Temp went up again this morning though, so hopefully that's another good sign

Really trying not to get my hopes up too much!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Cheeky!! And now 3 days late!! Stay away witch!! Come on little bean show momma your in there!! So excited for you!!

The witch is due to strike me today..no sign of her yet and usually she is a morning shower!! UGH come on so can get my test done!! Have a blessed day everyone!!


----------



## mamagreenbean

3 days till expected af.. it feels like the days are going sooo slowly.. 
on a good sign im feeling very nesty. i have been feeling so unmotivated to do anything other than bare minimum of housework in the last few months and yesterday i just couldn't stop getting things organized and decluttered and tidied up. a good sign for me. also i keep having to pee so badly in the night, not my normal, but it has happened before when i thought i was pg and wasn't.. so... 3 more sleeps till my birthday and if af hasn't come i have decided i will go buy a hpt.. i just cant wait 5 days like i did a few months ago.. to be sad that it was just late that month. arg.


----------



## Danzer

Reedsgirl you're still in the game if no AF at least! But I agree the waiting is the worst when you just want to get on with things :)

I am day 28 today, but my cycles vary from 28 to 30 or sometimes even longer, so I'm going to try not to test until Tues. Caro did you do one today? Have fun at your hen party :) I'll be in the same boat of trying not to drink much without being super obvious about it!

Happy weekend girls, and here's to some BFPs SOON!!!! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am still waiting on her....all I have is (tmi) really watery, white discharge. mmmm I don't ever remember this before. I will hold off on thinking anything of her not showing til tomorrow as I have had a 30day cycle before....so I may or may not test...really got it in my head I was out this month. God bless ladies


----------



## cheekybint

Good Morning ladies :)

Still no sign of the witch yet. Even sex didn't bring, which is often the case! 

However, still no BFP either so expecting her to show at some point this weekend :( 

Fingers crossed for you ReedsG!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I got a very faint line on a frer with fmu. I don't know what to think. I am afraid it may be another chemical as bbs hurting goes and comes. I still have the watery discharge but not as much as yesterday. I will test again in the am and hope for one dark enough to post without feeling silly cause I am the only one who can see the line (my 14yr old said she can see it) but it doesn't show in pics. I am crossing everything that this turns into a bfp! 

Cheeky you going to call soon and see about a blood test or you tested anymore??


----------



## cheekybint

Oh ReedsG I really really hope this is it for you! 

If AF doesn't show by Monday and I've still got a Bfn I'll call my FC and see what he says. if I get a BFP I'll still be calling him to get straight in for a scan to make sure it's not ectopic.

Trying not to think about it all but failing badly lol

Pretty sure af will arrive tomorrow though, think I probably Ov'd late :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know I Ov later than last month than last but I usually have a 13-14 day lp. And well today is 15dpo. But wouldn't a test be darker. Also I just did a test with the clearblue digital and it said not pregnant so I guess she will show...I am sad about all this. Last night I was so excited as my dh also seen the line on the ic I did but not on the frer..my daughter can see it on both...I am pretty emotional today and I have to work this evening so I am just trying to hope for the best and take some tampons with me incase she shows up at work...God bless ladies


----------



## Danzer

Wow Reedsgirl that sounds promising...any update?? Cheeky I hope the witch stays away from you too!

I am CD30 today (10dpo) and still no AF :) no major symptoms except my temp rose AGAIN yesterday and still up today. I have a cold so it may be due to that, although not sure since I don't really feel feverish...we'll see I guess!

Caro, haven't heard from you in a bit...how are things??

xx


----------



## cheekybint

No November bambino for me :( 

Witch got me this evening :( :(


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh crap CB. Im sorry to hear this. I keep lurking in here to see how you guys are getting one.

Onwards and upwards CB, we'll get there hun, fate will have its way. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Don't think there will be for me either..I did have another faint positive this morning but believe it to be a chemical pregnancy again if anything cause when I went to the bathroom a bit ago there was some brown blood with some cramping so I am sure she will get me tonight if not first thing in the morning:(


----------



## Danzer

Awww so sorry ladies :( :(


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sorry to hear this Reedsgirl. We WILL get there though, it WILL happen for us. Just remember that.

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

xxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sorry to hear this Reedsgirl. We WILL get there though, it WILL happen for us. Just remember that.

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

xxxx


----------



## rxqueen

No november bambino for me either, I got af last night:(

Devastated. 

Good luck to everyone else! x


----------



## kissyfacelala

crap! crap! crap!! sorry to hear all these AFs showed up!!! but there is always hope for christmas babies! 

as for me...i am not sure even if I have ovulated but I think I did...it is already CD25 so I guess I did not have any significant ovulation symptoms like I usually do! 

so let the 2 or 3 ww begin!!! I am not going to symptom spot and let it be what needs to be!

best of luck to all! and GO CANADA!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Still just brown spotting girls and only when I wipe...you guys think possibly implantation bleeding?? I would think its a little late for that cause I thought I was about 16dpo..UGH this cycle has been my craziest ever!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

reedsgirl: yes it is possible. depends on your luteal phase if 19 days long then the egg sure can implant 16 dpo! but even without taking your luteal phase into account i have read implantation can be that late! until AF there is always hope!!

i have had a crazy cycle too!! no real ovulation symptoms and I need to get a new BBT thermometer! 

but I did get a positive OPK and we did time :sex: around that and few days before but who knows!!!!!

Uggh!! :)


----------



## Savygrl2010

I'm new to this forum I am on CD26 of 28. 12dpo every symptom of preg. 1 faint BFP at 10dpo w/FRER but BFN next morning??? and 11dpo and 12dpo BFN (dollar tree) I had a stillborn in October and a chemical in January can't handle losing another one, really hoping this is my month and I'm not out. Any one else with this???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Savy and so sorry for you losses..I can't say I am having any of the same sypmtoms but I don't feel preggo nor do I feel like the witch should be here I just feel confused. LOL I have my FX for all us on here that we will be seeing BFP and h&h 9 months


----------



## Savygrl2010

Yes hopeful for everyone here. I'm hoping to find some encouragement here. Can't really talk to much about this stuff on my infant loss forum, some can't conceive again, so I don't want to hurt or offend anyone. Good not to feel alone in this. [/I][/I]


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOur not alone at all sweetie, we are all going through some crazy cycles. 

Kissy I normally have a 13/14 day lp. So I am really confused I am pretty sure I Ov on 12/13 this month and the last time dh bd was on the 12th during that time...so I am just really really confused.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Can someone help me with my ticker please? I started AF on the 26, the exact day I was supposed to for a 28 day cycle. But I thought that made me CD4? So I tried a differnt ticker, said I started AF on the 26th but it still put me as CD3.

Not that it really matters but I just wondered.

26th=CD1 27th=CD2 28th=CD3 1st=CD4 <------- see what I mean?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Okkkkaaaaaay. I just tried a different website for a ticker put the same dates in and everything and that makes me CD5. 

So silly.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ah well, I changed it now. I lied to it and said I started AF on the 25th so it said I was on CD4. Silly ticker.


----------



## caro103

Hi Girls!! sorry for the absence I've been away all weekend, had an amazing time!

Danzer, sorry for not updating, I don't have interenet access when away. 

Reeds, any more news? really hope it was implantation bleeding for you!

Cheeky, so sorry AF got you in the end :(

For me, I really had my hopes up this cycle as I've been feeling crampy for a week now with no AF, but as of yesterday my temp has started dropping and I;ve just started spotting so think AF is on her way :(. The test i did Fri was of course a BFN and don't think i'm gonna make it to tommorrow for full AF to show her ugly face! 

On the bonus though if AF does appear at least i've had an 11day LP, better than last months 9days! xxx


----------



## Danzer

Hi all. Welcome Savygirl - FX for you - you're always welcome to vent here! :)

Reedsgirl I agree I could definitely be implantation...you just never know...keep us posted!

As for me - no AF yet but saw a little bit of blood after we BD'd last night. So I definitely thought that was it, but then nothing this morning?? My temp did drop a little but it's still well above the cover line (I think I had a couple really high days b/c of being sick). Not sure what to think, kind of assuming AF is coming but she's definitely taking her time! I am CD31 today, Caro I'm in the same boat as you in that I'm at least happy to have confirmed a longer LP this time! Sorry AF seems to be on her way to you :(

I have managed to resist testing because I really don't want a BFN..I sort of suspect I'm out but will prob still test tomorrow AM if nothing yet.

Thanks all for the great support, good to know there will still be this group next month for those of us who need it :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

What shall I change the title too? Suggestions welcome. x


----------



## kissyfacelala

maybe I should leave the thread???? still hope for me as I could get my BFP for my november baby....

would not want to put a downer on anyone who for sure is counting on christmas baby if and when I get my BFP for november....

not sure what to rename thread as????


----------



## cheekybint

No kissyfacelala!! 

We're all waiting to hear what happens for you, and there's still others here who're still waiting on Feb cycle too :)

I'm sure Hippymumma won't mind holding off changing the thread name.

We're all in this together :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Woohoo! I wouldn't leave because I want to be there for you all! I just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings if I get my BFP!

Of course, we are in it together! :)

I am on CD27 and not sure when I ovulated since my BBT thermometer broke (low battery and keeps giving me 36.2C when it should be around 36.6C this late in my cycle) but at least I had my positive OPK and some mild cramps for my charting....

top of my shopping list is a new BBT thermometer!!! on my way home from work! LOL


----------



## Savygrl2010

Thank you Danzer. I know I'm new to the thread and certainly don't want to hurt anyone who got AF but I'm still not sure what to think. As of yesterday BFN. Today with FMU I got 2 BFP's but with equate PT. I looked them up and have heard they give out false positives like no others!!??? Really confused AF still not due until tomorrow. Don't want to call my doc incase of another chemical, they may tell me to wait another 2-3 months. FX for you kissyface. Thanks. Any advice???


----------



## caro103

Well girls I'm officially properly out this month :(. Rubbish, but remaining positive as was only cycle No.2 so I know these things can take time! 

Danzer, really hope you're not out! keep us posted on 2mo's test, sorry I can't do it with you!

Kissy, don't be silly! course you can stay! its always nice to have some positive news and give hope!

Savvy really hope that is a BFP not a horrible evap! xxx


----------



## Savygrl2010

So I caved and took a dollar store test. Not sure if I see a line because I want to, or if that ever so faint have to hold in different light to see it is a :bfp: or not. So confused. Anyone ever use equate and get a false positive? Maybe my days are off, not charting anything. I suppose there is always next month](*,)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro so good to hear from you!! Glad you had a great weekend!! So sorry the witch got you..

Danzer, Kissy & Savvy FX for BFP soon!!

I am still in the waiting game no sign of the witch and doc wants to wait til wednesday to do a blood test. I am out of hpy and refuse to buy more as I am driving my self crazy with all the faint lines...so here is to time and patient.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh no, definitely no one leave!!!! The only reason I was going to change it, was because feb has gone past now, so anymore bfp's will be christmas babies.

Shall I change it to christmas babies?

Or shall I just not change it at all for now?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sorry, Ive just re read your post then and realised you will get a november baby still, we'll hold of you you, and my fingers are tightly crossed for you! x


----------



## Danzer

Morning ladies...well I can hardly believe I'm typing this, but I got a BFP on a FRER this morning. I am shocked because I was having all the pre-AF symptoms and no sore bb's etc. Today is my 30th birthday.

Thanks for all your support and I'll def still be checking in :) :) xx


----------



## whitwilson10

Hi ladies,

Im new to this website, and I am on my 1dpo. I dont really have any symptoms tho except a little pinches on my left side, and I dont think thats anything.

My husband and I are both 19 almost 20, we have been married a year on the 27th of March. He is in the Army and we are ststioned in Germany.

We have been ttc for over a year now, and this was my first month with a fertility dr. So hopefully this will be our month...sorry if I posted this in the wrong area.

Well good luck and baby dust to all of you


----------



## Savygrl2010

Danzer said:


> Morning ladies...well I can hardly believe I'm typing this, but I got a BFP on a FRER this morning. I am shocked because I was having all the pre-AF symptoms and no sore bb's etc. Today is my 30th birthday.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and I'll def still be checking in :) :) xx

SOOO happy for you Danzer what a great birthday present!!!!:happydance:
Can I celebrate with you as I confirmed mine today with another :bfp: Going to the doctor today for a quant. YEAH.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Congratulations Danzer, what a absolutely lovely 30th birthday for you!

Happy birthday! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Welcome to whitwilson10!

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!!! Woohoo!!! and Happy Birthday to Danzer!

I think I am out this month! CD28 and 5DPO (based on a + OPK) and my temp is 36.2 even with my new BBT thermometer! Or could this be just a freak coincidence with my new BBT thermometer and my temp dropped for no good reason????

So I am very confused and I think I did not ovulate this month :(

There is always hope until AF but I wouldn't hold my breath!

So cheers to my christmas baby!!


----------



## mamagreenbean

danzer, congrats!!!!! happy birthday as well!

my birthday was yesterday and though i didnt get to test af didn't show either! she is 2 days late!! hoping to join you in the nov ddc in a few days when i know


----------



## Danzer

Thanks so much! I don't feel like it's real yet...going to see the doc this afternoon.

Congrats to Savygirl too!! And fx for all others still waiting...


----------



## cheekybint

Oh fantastic Danzer! congratulations what a great birthday present!! 

Congratulations to you too savy! 

Kissyfacelala it could be an Implantation dip! 

ReedsG I so hope you are pregnant!!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks cheekybint!!

i think it may be too soon for implantation dip and I noticed that in my last cycle my temp was low for 2-3 days DPO and then went up and stayed up until AF, for a 15 day luteal phase!

hope tomorrow is a high temp!

gonna test at 12-13 DPO, 7 days to go! uggh!!


----------



## Savygrl2010

Just got back from the doctors, they confirmed with a urine test but did a quant also, I should get my numbers back tomorrow or Thursday. FX. Still got my FX for those of you still waiting on a BFP!!!


----------



## caro103

Oh wow, happy birthday and massive congrats Danzer! sooo happy for you!
Savy how amazing you got yours too!
Reedsgirl, FX this is it for you too hun!
What good news to come into tonight. Especially when I have to admit I've been having a bit of a down day. Can't shake the dissapointment of AF arriving, which my rational head knows its still very early days, but my heart is gutted :(
Ah well, chin up and onto cycle No.3!

Congratulations too you guys again, hopefully will follow you into first tri asap! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Danzer that is awesome and the best present ever!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
Savy congrats as well!! 

AS for me...I had another chemical. I ended up in the ER last night with awful pains..doc confirmed pregnancy but levels way to low for how far along I should have been and said I would miscarry with 24-48 hours and well he was close...the witch came today with lots of pain and clots(tmi) with her...now just t decide if I want to get the HSG done or take a break...this is been a rough cycle


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh Reedsgirl, Im so sorry to hear this. I really hope you manage to stay strong and plod along to the next cycle with us.

I hope your ok. x


----------



## cheekybint

Oh ReedsG I am so sorry :( :( 

I don't know what else to say except don't give up hope.


----------



## Danzer

Hi Reedsgirl, so sorry to hear this :( thinking of you! And you too Caro, try not to lose that PMA!! xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

OMG!!! Reedsgirl I am so verry sorry!!!!

This is so sad but please don't give up hope. We are all rooting for you!! Christmas is a time of miracles and you get yours then!!! :)


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl I'm so sorry huni, massive hugs xxxx


----------



## mamagreenbean

im so sorry reedsgirl.. 



im in cd31..no af in sight! i have 20 ic's on their way to me..so i should know in the next few days either way.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies for all the support. I am going to get the HSG done on tuesday and then decide from there if I want to do opk or just let the month go by and bd just whenever. I did check into some IVF and there is a procedure called miniIVF that reduces the cost of the meds from 4000 to 300. And the test are less and its a 2 week process. And with a money back guarantee..so that will probably be my next step. I am sure the cost is more than just the 300 but I am going to use our tax money and my dh "bonus" check to help with the cost I think. I am hoping we can afford it. :)


----------



## madge

So sorry Reedsgirl, TRY to keep some PMA - difficult I know now, at least you know you can concieve. Remember they do say you are more fertile the month after :hugs::hugs:

Danzer..... How exciting!!!!!! See you over in 1st Tri xxxx


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl, glad you have some options huni! 

Think we're gonna have a more relaxed month this month too, TTC is stressing me out already and I'm not normally someone whos lets things get on top of me! :S

xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

I will be similar reedsgirl, Im not doing that cups thing, Im not doing OPK's or temping. Im not even going to try and bd at the right time Im just going to BD when we want, life is going to be very, very hectic for the next 4 months, so TTC for me, is actually at the back of my mind for now. So Im good with it taking a fewmonths.

That option for you sounds good though. How long have you been trying for since your tube reversal?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Ok ladies! I am confused! I am CD31 and 10DPO and temp has been somewhat high and then today it went down to 36.0!! never been this low in my luteal phase. I have some wierd sensations in my lower tummy and last night it was tender and slightly painful to touch! could this be implantation???? I attached my chart for this month. I think I ovulated CD21.

any insight???
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cheekybint

hey up Kissy :)

how long are your cycles usually? and do you take your temp at the same time each morning? 

The reason I ask is because to me it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. I could be wrong as I'm only viewing this on my phone, but it doesn't look like you've had a significant thermal shift yet. 

I hope I'm wrong and someone else might have a better idea, I'll have another look when I get home and can view your chart on the pc, that won't be for a few hours yet tho


----------



## caro103

Hi Kissy, really sorry but I'm inclined to agreed with cb, really hope i'm wrong but i'd keep up the bd if I were you just incase it suddenly jumps!
How long are your cycles normally? xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks ladies!

i also have been thinking that I have not ovulated this month...but what i am feeling is different from my ovulation cramps and I did get a postive OPK on CD20

but just in case there will be :sex: this weekend

and never give up hope even when AF shows!!! still a week before i can test

my cycles for the last three have been 31, 32 and 36 days, with 15 days luteal phase each time!

i only have data for the last three cycles and this current one at CD31!


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh forgot to mention that I do take my temp each day at 7:30 am 

this cycle has just been different....not able to say for certain anything happened....I usually have a definite temperature shift

uggh! i really hope this is not the beginning of anovulatory cycles :(:(

i did have irregular periods for years before going on BCPs! :(:(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HippyMumma23 said:


> I will be similar reedsgirl, Im not doing that cups thing, Im not doing OPK's or temping. Im not even going to try and bd at the right time Im just going to BD when we want, life is going to be very, very hectic for the next 4 months, so TTC for me, is actually at the back of my mind for now. So Im good with it taking a fewmonths.
> 
> That option for you sounds good though. How long have you been trying for since your tube reversal?

I started ttc right away. I had my reversal done on April 30th and had just finished my cycle and started in May so it has not quite been a year. I do feel like I am kinda rushing cause I know that it takes a "normal" couple up to a year to conceive but I am "mildly" bipolar and the longer I am off my meds the more I stress about things and my aniexty level gets out of control. So I am going to either have to get pregnant soon or go back on my meds for a while to "relax" my symptoms out LOL. HOpe noone thinks I am crazy now. I am hoping that with spring coming that I will be super busy and won't have time to worry about it all and my hormones will level out. I do have a consultation appt on April 20 to see about starting IUI. BUt FX that I get a BFP before then.

FX for all of us to get a "Christmas Miracle"...maybe that should be the new name of the thread..."I will get a BFP in March and will be getting a Christmas Miracle"???


----------



## cheekybint

ReedsG, don't worry I am in a similar situation, already concerning myself about postnatel depression before i'm even pregnant. :S


----------



## cheekybint

kissyfacelala said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> i also have been thinking that I have not ovulated this month...but what i am feeling is different from my ovulation cramps and I did get a postive OPK on CD20
> 
> but just in case there will be :sex: this weekend
> 
> and never give up hope even when AF shows!!! still a week before i can test
> 
> my cycles for the last three have been 31, 32 and 36 days, with 15 days luteal phase each time!
> 
> i only have data for the last three cycles and this current one at CD31!

Hey Kissy, I've finally managed to look at your chart on a pc, and i'm really sorry but i'm pretty sure you haven't ovulated this cycle, yet :( Maybe your dip is an indication that you're ovulating and your temp may be up tomorrow?

See what your temp is like tomorrow, hopefully you'll have a shift

Have you had much feedback elsewhere on BnB?


----------



## kissyfacelala

maybe I am ovulating today....it is just so late at this point....CD31...even if we catch that egg wouldn't my lining be too old for implantation to be successful??? we are still gonna :sex: tomorrow and/or tonite....

this cycle has been so unusual....:(:(

i am pretty sure I am out this cycle! :( it is only cycle # 2 but what if I have something that is causing me not to ovulate????

i posted my chart in another thread and two ladies both said I have not ovulated and maybe this temp dip and cramps is ovulation...


----------



## caro103

Morning kissy, try not to worry too much at this stage, i've heard lots of women occassionally have an unusual cycle. you say you've had normal temp shifts before so you normally Ov and on time. Maybe something has thrown this cycle right off?

Dunno if this'll make you feel any better but this last cycle gone was only No.2 for us too and I've been really gutted we didn't get that BFP, however now nearly a week on I can rationalise a bit more and realise it really would have been extremly lucky to have got PG already and went out last night and got soo drunk which has really helped! we're not going to really try overly this month due to several reasons, but i'll follow this thread still and hopefully there won't be anyone left cos you'll all have you're xmas babies but if not will be there for the 2011 babes! xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks caro!! 

my husband says I am freaking out over nothing! it is just that I tend to be proactive and if this cycle is an indication of troubles to come then I want to do something about it now.

but you are right saying getting a BFP after only 2 cycles trying would be extremely lucky!! and it is not like I have not had three cycles before this one as "normal" cycles where I was able to predict my ovulation and AF!!

this month has been kinda stressful too....my cousins and I have been going through a rough time with my aunt passing and work has been quite a load! so many new projects....

so now if AF is on her way she better hurry so we can start fresh again!

and i will try to relax and chill out like my husband says!!

cheers to our christmas miracles!!! :):)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Kissy I hope you did Ov and caught that eggy!! FX


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hey girls, I've gotta come in and say that I think I might be out for the next 3 months.

Reason being is, its going to be a seriously tough next 3 months (Im in the last year of my degree and Im trying to get my dissertation and stuff done) and TTC has never been at the back of my mind so much. To the point where I care little about it, just because I dont have time.

And also I realised, our sex life has gone out the window at the moment because Im up til all hours doing uni work, and even when I do go to bed, Im too exhausted to do anything. DH is being so understanding though, bless his little heart.

So obviously, you need to have sex to get a baby and since thats not happening!

However, I will still keep popping in here to see how you lovelies are getting on! I just dont have the time or energy to think about TTC at the moment, I think the saying "One thing at a time" plays a part in this right now.

P.S I cant figure out how to change the title of this thread, does anyone else know how?
x


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ok I managed to change it. x


----------



## HippyMumma23

I hope people arent having trouble finding this now Ive changed the title!


----------



## kissyfacelala

no problem here! i found the thread easily. I just have nothing to say....waiting for AF to show so we can start fresh for our christmas baby!

I have always loved christmas and this year even more!

love the new name for the thread!

baby dust to all!


----------



## caro103

Love the new name hippy! although I to am going to more NTNP this cycle and aim to properly TTC again next cycle for a 2011 bundle! 

Though they are for silly reasons really, got a wedding to go to right before am next due on, and am going on holiday with DH's dad where we always drink and so if i'm not he'll know and I've always imagined how we'll tell both sets of parents together a few weeks into pregnancy which ob wouldn't happen.

So i'll be doing the same as hippy and popping in but not hoping for BFP this month (that is until Ov time comes round and 1 thing leads to another-hehe)

Hows everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening. Hippy love the new name of the thread..we will miss you please pop in so we can see how all is with you!!

Caro how are you tonight dear??

I have my test tomorrow and I have worried...I know its a easy test cause everyone says it is so I guess it is more the results is what I am worried about. UGH


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all!

Love the new title HM!

Good luck with the tests today RG, let us know how it went :)

I'm getting myself all geared up for BDing this week. Although OH has pulled a muscle in his lower back and in a lot of pain so i'm not sure we'll be doing anything lol

Feeling strangely relaxed about it all this month which is odd, but i'm not complaining. Hopefully it'll last into my LP and i won't be freaking out and doing lots of tests!! 2ww is expected to start on Sunday, if i ovulate on time, so we'll have to wait and see. There's no tests in the house and i'm hoping to keep it that way until the end of the month!

Fingers crossed for everyone this cycle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl-how did today go? did you get results right away?

Cheeky good luck in managing to BD to catch the egg!

If i'm totally honest I feel really down in myself right now, not sure its even TTC related though don't think its helping. Works pretty tough too so thats not helping, arrr if only I had my BFP i'm be soo happy! this really isn't like me either :( how do you girls keep your heads up?


----------



## kissyfacelala

i know exactly what you mean Caro!!! i am sad too....really wish I had that BFP and AF would show so I can start fresh again!

I talk to my cousin a lot...she has had fertility problems too and ended up adopting...only option for them...I can't really talk to my husband since he is taking a way more laidback approach to all of this...but I do not hold it against him since some things like this just need a woman's touch....we are the only ones that understand our bodies...he is positive about it all and is willing and able to :sex: anytime I want!! just doesn't understand all the timing and temping stuff...

as for us girls, the best thing to do is just to talk about it here and with our other friends...

I also try to keep my mind occupied with other stuff like work and the things I enjoy....

spring is on its way and gonna start going for walks again... clears my mind and the exercise doesn't hurt and just may help with the TTC

Relax and stay positive that is all we can do!


----------



## caro103

Thanks Kissy. Totally know what you mean about DH being laid back, they just don't get it. Having a hard time at work doesn't help either!

Hope AF comes for you so you can start again, unless you get a late BFP! :) xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Test went well and he said"TUBES ARE OPEN AND ALL LOOKS GOOD!!" So I am happy with that and just wait it out now...
I think that the time of year has alot to do with our "laidback" attitudes this month as I am really too busy to worry about it much right now..
I keep you all in my prayers and hope that is okay God works in strange ways and never gives us more that we can handle at one time so maybe we just all have full plates at the moment...mmm I would gladly clear mine off though for a sticky little bean!! :)


----------



## cheekybint

Fantastic ReedsG!! So pleased you got positive results, now just need that elusive BFP to finish off!
:D

For anyone who's interested, i laid down some rambling in a thread this morning that i actually thinks makes some sense!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/290666-shettles-method-taking-next-level-d.html

Let me know what you think lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel I thought that was some interesting reading and commented on you thread...:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Very nice Mel! I would love a girl so I can name her after my maternal grandmother but at this point I just want a BFP!

I wouldn't mind changing it up a bit in the bedroom either! Don't want TTC to seem like a chore!


----------



## cheekybint

I thought it made some messed up sense lol

I've babbled it down the phone at the OH and he sees where i'm coming from lol So from tonight onwards we're alternating position each night and i'm going to give up one orgasm every other night lol (the down side of my theory lol)


----------



## caro103

Hey kissy, your thread sure did make me giggle! hope you and your OH have fun tonight ;)

xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Glad to bring a smile to you Caro! Heaven knows we need to smile....

CD36 and my temp did not rise at all this month....so I know I am out this month! :(

can't believe I am saying this but where is that awful witch!! i want her now!! LOL


----------



## caro103

Evening girls, how is everyone? 

I feel like my PMA may be returning! def on the climb out of the hole. And the weekend fast approaching has gotta be helping!

Cheeky, your thread is interesting! hope you and OH had fun trying out alternating xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HOw is everyone today?? I have a flippin cold still and still waiting to O...so I am nice and boring right now. LOL


----------



## caro103

Lol, how are you reedsgirl? (apart from being bored waiting to Ov!)

Whats the plan for you now that you know your tubes are clear? keep trying? or they gonna try something else?

The closer I get to Ov'ing the more I wanna give it a shot this month! hehe, we'll see what happens!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

caro103 said:


> Lol, how are you reedsgirl? (apart from being bored waiting to Ov!)
> 
> Whats the plan for you now that you know your tubes are clear? keep trying? or they gonna try something else?
> 
> The closer I get to Ov'ing the more I wanna give it a shot this month! hehe, we'll see what happens!

Well I am going to keep trying this month. And hoping to get to bd everyday this next week starting on Saturday which can be quite the chore as when dh doesn't want to I have to get "creative" to get him to cooperate. LOL. BUt my kiddos will be at their dads all week and this is my prime week so it would be wonderful to get a BFP this month if not on to FS next month and go from there...

When you due to O Caro?


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey everybody! it seems everyone is in good spirits except me....:(

waiting for :witch:

can't believe I had anovulatory cycle :(

want this cycle to end so I can start fresh!

i am sad about all of this....we did everything right this month too :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kissy I am so sorry this was not a good cycle for you. Hang in there sweetie. When is the evil one due?


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks reedsgirl!!

she is due any day now...CD37 today...hoping the weekend she will come

only good news that my DH physical and blood tests results are all good

and we booked our vacation to the mexican riviera in may! going on our third cruise...maybe the time away is what we need to get that BFP!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

A cruise sounds like a wonderful way to get a BFP!! Good luck!!

Well looks like I am going to O early this cycle I already have a line on my opk that is almost as dark as the control line...so bring on the BD tonight!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good luck reedsgirl!! Catch that egg!!:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well didn't manage to "finish" the bd last night so going to seduce my dh before work and use a softcup to keep the swimmers up there!! LOL Wish me luck girls he has been in a foul mood!!:(


----------



## caro103

Sorry to hear you've been down kissy, hope the witch has turned up now and you can move on to a fresh cycle! and re-find your PMA :)
Reedsgirl, hope you got lucky this morning!
I'm in trouble with my OH as let slip to some girlfiends that we're trying (he didn't want anyone to know) :(
Not due to Ov until CD19, not really keeping track this month as not offically trying, but no doubt will symptom spot during the 2ww! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro...well no bd for me. And there will not be any for the rest of the month I am sure. I have moved out. I can't deal with the stress and no communication between us. He says I obsess because I use opks and want to have sex on the days I get a positive. So needless to say I am done. I need sometime to figure this all out and all I have done to have a baby with him and now he acts like this. He says he wants a baby but his actions say otherwise and I am at my end. I wish you ladies all the luck and I will be by to check on everyone. FX for some BFP


----------



## kissyfacelala

so sorry to hear this reedsgirl!!! that is really sad...will keep you in my prayers so that you can figure this all out...surround yourself with great friends and keep a support system going!!

hey caro! that is too bad OH is upset that people know you are trying...we didn't want anyone to know either but then my cousin read me like a book and then my mom found out because she wondered why we couldn't go on a trip later this year and I just can't lie to my mom

sometimes it just can't be helped that people know....and it can be a good thing since they can be a great support system

as for me...no witch yet!! temp is still low...if I did not know better I would think I am pregnant...can't bring myself to test because I know it will be a :bfn: ...there is no way with my temp low that I am pregnant :(


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl, I am so sorry to here that :(. Men can be very infuriating at times, especially when TTC, they simply do not understand how smaller chance you have each month and how heartbreaking it is for it not to happen. I really hope you manage to work out what is best for you both. I've only done mild explanations to DH about what is involved and have kept things like temping a secret just so he doesn't know how much I am thinking about it, but this is not right for everyone.

Cheeky and hippy hows things? haven't heard from you in a while? xx

Kissy...it is weird AF hasn't arrived, maybe give it a bit longer and if no show pop and see the Dr?

I agree it's good to have some people know, I need to chat to girl friends about it. DH doesn't seem so grumpy about it today, so thats good. Also I've found when AF arrives I've been quite low and work is difficult to manage as I work with children so having just one person there who knows helps.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

I'm still around, just a busy weekend! Didn't ovulate as I hoped yesterday, so hoping i did today. Will see if I have a temperature rise in the morning.

OH still doing his part, although his back does seem to be getting worse! If I haven't ovulate by Tuesday we'll have to stop for this month because he just can't take anymore! I've had EGCM since Monday, so that's a whole week of it - although on an check a bit ago it seems to have dried up some, hopefully that means i've ovulated earlier today!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you for being supportive ladies. I really don't who I would talk to if I didn't have you girls on this site. I am hanging in there still sad and we are still fighting but I am praying we can fix it. 

Mel I hope you did O and you caught that egg!! FX God bless ladies


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck ReedsG, you're in my thoughts :)


----------



## cheekybint

Temp shot up this morning, I'm officially 1DPO!

Let's see if i stay sane through the next 2 weeks!

Staying positive at the moment, we BDed 5 times during my fertility window, so definitely covered our bets lol

Going to try and not symptom spot but it's very hard to do when there's a ticklist on FF!

Hope everyone's doing okay, anyone now past ovulation?


----------



## kissyfacelala

woohoo for Mel!!! :):):)

lets hope for that :bfp:

:dust:

still waiting for that awful witch! this is getting ridiculous!

you are right Caro...if it doesn't show up this week I am going to my family doctor!

keep having patches of EWCM (sorry if TMI)...totally useless CM since no egg! :growlmad:

good luck reedsgirl! keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## cheekybint

How's your chart looking Kissy?


----------



## kissyfacelala

my chart is ridiculous!!!! i have attached another picture. CD41 and counting :(

and my poor mom keeps asking me if I am still late....which I say yes but I just do not have the heart to say that is not possible this month for a BFP.

don't know who wants the baby more me or her :)
 



Attached Files:







chart as of 15 mar 2010.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cheekybint

I know it's all probably daft but..

How long was your previous AF? 
Was it the usual length?

Also, have you done a pregnancy test just to check?


----------



## caro103

Hey Cheeky, yay for Ov! I'm due to O later this week but it'll be pointless this month as DH has decided def not trying:growlmad: I was in agreement earlier in the month but now feels like its wasting a precious egg :dohh:

Kissy, who knows whats happening with your cycle! I'd def go to the Dr's if I were you tho. How long are your cycles normally?

Reedsgirl, hope today is a little better for you huni xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

my last three cycles were like this...i have attached photos...normal...31 days, 32 days, 36 days...1st cycle I did not attach has it is only half a month since I only started charting halfway through but all three cycles my luteal phase was 15 days 

thanks ladies for any insight....on closer look my 36 day cycle was not as biphasic as the 32 day cycle...
 



Attached Files:







36 days cycle.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5









32 days cycle.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Mel just read your post again...my cycle length can be anywhere between 30 -35 days...but I only have 3 cycles to go by since I was on BCPs since Oct 2007 to Oct 2009 and before that I did not track but I know I was a bit irregular...

and I have not done a pregnancy test because with my temp being low I do not think I am pregnant...:(


----------



## caro103

Hi kissy, it might be worth doing a test just to rule it out.
My other thought is it is quite recent you came off BCP, lots of people say that it can take some months to get them out of your system so it could be that causing problems? xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

hello ladies! how is everybody doing? 

Mel are you symptom spotting and going crazy with your two week wait? :dust:

Caro, I hear you on the wasting of an egg!! when I first came off BCPs i knew exactly when i was ovulating but did not want to TTC since I did not want any interference and now I had no egg this month...:dohh:

Hey reedsgirl! still thinking about you...any resolution??? :hugs:

as for me...CD43!!! if nothing by this weekend gonna call my doctor Monday morning....but I did hear parsley tea can induce :witch:

what do you ladies think? Works for a lot of women while others no effect...


----------



## caro103

I'd say it can't hurt then kissy! sounds yucky though to me :haha:
but then if it does the trick :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

Kissy, I can't believe you've not tempted to take a test, I'd have done hundreds by now lol

As for me, i'm doing good. Not fussing too much about my 2ww right now, ask me again next week lol Still full of PMA though :)

Parsley tea sounds vile! Good luck with that lol

How's your month going Caro? Any sign of ov yet?

Anyone seen/heard from HippyMamma this month?


----------



## kissyfacelala

:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

actually I did a test this morning!! it was a :bfn: !!!! :(:(:( as I suspected!

I know parsley tea sounds disgusting but whatever works! and gonna get DH to drink it too! it will lower his blood pressure! which in turn will also help him down there if you know what I mean! LOL

the joys of TTC! :)


----------



## caro103

well good luck with the parsley! :S

Cheeky, nope not heard from hippy at all but i'm sure she'll be back, think they were having a rest for a while?

No sign of me Ov yet, though BBs sore today and yest so think might be on schedule for Fri, just convincing DH to try this month. So far he;s insisted on condoms all so I can drink when on hols! only reason i agree really is that i wouldn't wanna tell his family (who we're going on hols with) before i tell my own parents, nor straight after getting BFP.

Good like in staying calm during the 2ww cheeky!


----------



## caro103

On a different note I've been doing lots research into short LP's, I've been charting for 5 months now and all but one has shown a LP of 9-10days, the one odd one was still only 12days...

I have a Dr appt next wk about something else but am thinking of mentioning it, what do u guys reckon? i don't think they'll take me seriously yet as not TTC for long, but I've noticed my AF's have been extremly heavy and painful since TTC so at the back of my overworking mind I do wonder, what if i'm concieving but not holding onto pregnancy...

mm might post this on general board too. cheers girls xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh wow Caro! did not know that! i would definetely mention it to the doctor! short luteal phase can be a problem...

my cousin who has gone through all sorts of fertility issues and treatments says do not wait more than 6 cycles of TTC and her exact words were this....

_As for the baby thing... I'm going to tell you what I was told by my doctors... after the BCP and trying 4-6 months on your own and it not working ... seek help... !!!! 
If you don't... every month that passes by and you are not pregnant will be a month that the help received could have made it happened for you... so go see your family dr and get a referral to a clinic... maybe all they need to do is be the one's that transfer the sperm to the right place at the right time and blood work on a daily basis can tell them lots... so don't waste any more time... if you want that Christmas bundle you don't have any time left... trust me on this one... stop trying to do this on your own... God gave us fertility doctors for a reason... take advantage of the gift God gave ....I can see that not being pregnant is a stress for you and stress causes hormone levels to change... a fertility clinic can be something you keep to yourselves but can alleviate a huge amount of stress off of you knowing that you are in good hands... there is no shame in going to one... when I went I can tell you that the clinic was packed with women of all ages and races... times and women's stress levels have changed, our lifestyle isn't the same as it was for women 30-40 years ago... look at the stress you have at work... if you think that isn't affecting you... then you are just fooling yourself... I was doing fertility and couldn't get pregnant with their help even ... they asked me about my stress levels and when I told them how high they were I was told to make a change so I did... I switched jobs to a job that paid $20,000 a year less but it had no stress, just to get away from the stress.... and the next fertility treatment I was pregnant... the reason it didn't work for us is totally complicated though and my blastocysts were not multiplying after a certain stage... it's just natures way of saying that there would have been something wrong had it gone to term... it had nothing to do with the stress any more... but it was obvious that stress played a huge factor... think about what I'm saying to you... go for a consultation... you will only benefit from it... _


----------



## caro103

thanks kissy, thats what everyone has said on the other board too, gulp, think i will have to ask! hopefully it'll be a quick fix :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello my friends. I am back. Not ttc this month. BUt my hubby and I are okay and taking it a day at a time. And it feels really good to relax and not worry for once. I am a worrier!! LOL. I do agree with you though Caro I am worried about wasting a egg but I am okay with that this month. :) Next month brings the FS and hubby and I are doing the what will be will be this month and back full wring next month. 

Any BFP in the horizon this month??


----------



## cheekybint

YES I'M GOING TO GET MINE!!!

PMA PMA!

(Sorry following you around on here now lol)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL!! I have a stalker!! YAY!! I know your getting a BFP this month as well!! I sent you all my baby dust!!


----------



## caro103

yay for PMA cheeky! babydust your way!!

I'm the same as you reedsgirl, just gotta get past 2mo without DTD and will have missed my chance this month and then can look forward to next month! Gonna tell the Dr on Monday too about short LP and see what she says. Next month will be the month!


----------



## Danzer

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say hi...hope that is okay! Wishing for BFPs for all of you soon :) as for me I'm doing fine, about 7 weeks along and just trying to be patient until my m/w appt in 2 wks!

Thinking of you girls and hope you are well! xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hey ladys how are we all? Hoping for a christmas baby too ovulating next week testing April 10th my birthday is december 10th my OH is december 29th so be so nice to have a baby in december also


----------



## kissyfacelala

Welcome xLuciax!!! :) the more the merrier!

good luck and :dust:


----------



## caro103

Hi Danzer, was wondering how you were getting on! Can't believe your 7 weeks already! you'll be in 2nd tri before I can catch you as we've given this month a skip :(

Welcome Lucia, nice to have you join us! how long have you been trying?

Kissy, any news on AF?


----------



## kissyfacelala

NO AF yet!!! if nothing by Monday calling my doctor.

Drinking parsely tea like there is no tomorrow and nothing!! but last night I had cramps very similar to those of AF and my temp was 36.6 this morning????

CD45....last cycle was 36 days

going nuts over here.... :(


----------



## caro103

Aww grr, silly AF! hate it when she does show, but even worse when def not preggo cos you can't move on! hoepfully she'll show over the wkend, then onwards to next cycle!


----------



## Shey

for those that want December babies you will need to conceive this month or first week of april


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks shey! but please tell us something we dont know!


----------



## cheekybint

Technically mine would be still a november baby if I've conceived this time round lol


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls this will be month #2 of trying although it sorta seems more like month #3 but lets just call it number #2 lol. So hoping for a December baby, someone on this site recommended a tarot site not sure if any of you are into that sort of thing but, it wasn't these commercial tarot sites you see advertised was an independent lady, she does short email readings for £3.50 pretty accurate reading she said there would be a special event happening for me around November 23 - December 21 hmm wonder what that would be hehe. Pretty sure the woman that actually does the readings was/is a user on this site who just had a baby.


----------



## xLuciax

cheekybint said:


> Technically mine would be still a november baby if I've conceived this time round lol

really how come?


----------



## cheekybint

I've had c sections and will be again so it'd be done a week or so before my due date, making it November :) 

Next month would make me a december baby, so still time for me to get pregnant and give birth this year!


----------



## caro103

mmm I'm looking at either very early Jan now or late December now as have def Ov'ed now and we didn't BD in the end. Typed dates into one of those calculator things online and was predicted due date if AF starts 1st April and it comes up Jan 6th. So could easily be xmas baby! Think I'd rather go into Jan though, but will be happy with whatever!


----------



## Shey

im hopin for a december baby as well


----------



## kissyfacelala

good day ladies! how is everybody? 

cheeky have you got a BFP yet? probably a little early? :dust:

as for me no AF yet!! CD47 today....i was doing some computer clean-up earlier today and guess what I found!!! a four year history of my cycles before I went on BCPs!! i completely forgot about that! LOL

so here it is...number of days of 36 cycles over 47 months...average of 39 days...

36 34 42 41 41 41 37 39 43 35 42 39 43 33 36 66 50 42 21 42 41 38 37 35 35 41 38 41 42 34 28 36 41 38 37 39

then I started BCPs in Oct 2006!! i thought I had been on BCPs for only 2 years but it was 3 years! :dohh:

I did not chart my temp or anything else except cylce length...do not remember any ovulation cramps like I have now....so now my question is am I irregular or regular or do I have PCOS or this anovulatory cycle is just a freak accident???

thanks ladies for any insight! :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Kissy, i know nothing about PCOS but hope someone can help you!

7DPO today.

I've not had a BFP yet, or a BFN either. Trying not to test until next Saturday at the earliest.

Have been laid up in bed all day with chronic diarrhea and headache :( Not managed to eat anything but (TMI) the shits keep coming!! Really not feeling well at all :(

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Shey

Cheeky you know just cause you had a c-section you can still have a VBAC. I had a c-section with my son and next time i get pregnant im gonna try for a VBAC


----------



## cheekybint

Thank Shey, however i've had 3 c sections


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks cheeky...that really sucks you have been really sick....i read somewhere diarrhea can be a very early pregnancy symptom....

i really hope I do not have PCOS...i went to my doctor in my early twenties and complained about my irregular periods...doctor thought it could be PCOS but the ultrasound did not confirm that.... :) and he did not recommend BCPs...I just went on them when I became sexually active....

i am almost thirty now (6 months away)...and maybe I am not that irregular...but what does it mean to be regular...the exact same cycle length every time??? don't think our bodies work that way!

and I do not want to take clomid or provera or anything synthetic!!!


----------



## caro103

Cheeky, sorry you've been sick! hope you feel better tomorrow! and keep us updated on that BFP! it feels ages since any of us got to test in this thread!

Kissy...mmm, I don't know that much about PCOS either I'm afraid. However most peoples cycle varies within the follicular phase, and luteal stays fairly consistant (except mine:growlmad:). As you haven't been temping long I'd wait and see whether you have another annovulationary (sp :blush:) cycle, hopefully it was just a one off.:hugs:

Off to the Dr's for me tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! 

Caro good luck at the doc tomorrow...don't forget to mention your short lp and let us know what she says!!

Mel so sorry your not feeling well...lets hope that is a early symptom for you!! FX

Danzer it was great to hear from you..hope that little bump is doing well.

Kissy..FX you either get Af or a BFP soon...ugh the agony of our lovely bodies playing games with us. 

I am just waiting patiently for next week to go by so I can get on with the next cycle...but I do have a crazy question for you ladies...I have had sore bbs all month. They were extremely sore last month when I had the chemical and have never stopped hurting. I am not sure what to think about it..they also have like the milk glands in them like I have been nursing. Very odd. ANy insight girls?


----------



## Shey

It's probably from when you had the chemical.


----------



## Shey

cheekybint said:


> Thank Shey, however i've had 3 c sections

Aww sorry to hear that cheeky. hope you get to have a VBAC next time


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats what I was thinking as well Shey. Any reason why it would still be that way?? I guess I need to google it. LOL


----------



## Shey

I have no idea Reed


----------



## cheekybint

Shey said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Thank Shey, however i've had 3 c sections
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that cheeky. hope you get to have a VBAC next timeClick to expand...

Thanks Shey but that isn't going to happen. I don't know if it's different in the USA, but in the UK if you've had 2 or more c sections then that's all you're ever going to have. The risks are too great to go through labour, so i will be operated on at 38/39 weeks instead


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am just waiting patiently for next week to go by so I can get on with the next cycle...but I do have a crazy question for you ladies...I have had sore bbs all month. They were extremely sore last month when I had the chemical and have never stopped hurting. I am not sure what to think about it..they also have like the milk glands in them like I have been nursing. Very odd. ANy insight girls?

I'd imagine this is from the chemical last month, your hormone level would have been higher than usual at the start of this cycle because of it and is probably just taking its time decreasing


----------



## cheekybint

Morning all!

How are we all today??

I'm doing well, no longer feeling poorly! Seems it was a 24 hours thing, all gone now :D

My temperature went up yesterday, i thought it was down to being ill but it's gone up even more this morning!! My chart is starting to look triphasic, fingers crossed it's leading to a BFP!! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MOrning Mel. LOL looks like I am following you this morning. FX this is your month


----------



## cheekybint

Well that's you well and truely stalked this morning ReedsG!!


Just to let you all know, i'm considering doing a test tomorrow morning! I've texted the OH and asked him to pick one up tonight on his way home from work :D


Updated: OH just text back to say he's popping home this afternoon with a test as he can't wait till tomorrow to see what happens lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls, 

Is it ok if I join too? Should Ov on Thursday, dont know if anyone is close to me cycle wise but good to talk to everyone else


----------



## kissyfacelala

welcome wantingagirl! the more the merrier! :) :dust: to you as well!


----------



## wantingagirl

kissyfacelala said:


> welcome wantingagirl! the more the merrier! :) :dust: to you as well!

Thanx! Where are you on your cycle and how long have you been ttc for? Im currently trying the SMEP so hopefully that works 

Baby :dust: to you and everyone else!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi wantingagirl, welcome and good luck!


----------



## cheekybint

Well, test done - BFN :(

Not worrying though, it's probably too early anyway! However he brought home 4 tests so that's me covered for the rest of the week and the POAS addiction has returned lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

aaawwwww! that sucks cheeky! but you are right...not to worry...it is very early....and did you not say that your temperature has been up consistentely???? you may have not yet had implantation....and i read somewhere that we should not test until we are one week late!! whatever!! how can we not test when we have HPTs so readily available... :dust:

hey wantingagirl...I have been trying for 2 cycles including this one where I am at CD48...did not ovulate....waiting for AF...she is taking her sweet time...probably got lost somewhere....you can follow my story on this thread...trying for baby # 1 :)

excuse my ignorance but what is SMEP???


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanx Cheeky and sorry for your BFN, but yes still early. 

Kissyfacelala - I hope you get your AF soon so you can get back on track to catch that eggy. SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan. Good Luck!!!


----------



## caro103

Hey wantingagirl, welcome to our little group! lets hope SMEP works for you! not sure if i've the engery for it! 

Reedsgirl-have to say I'd prob agree with everyone else, I know HPT can still turn positive too till some way after a miscarriage so it would make sense some symptoms remain :( onwwards to next cycle and your fs!

Mel, keep us updated! looking good! x

kissy-wow AF really has got losst, you been to the Dr's yet?

I went to the Dr's tonight about short LP, now she was really lovely but basically told me to relax, just have sex 2-3 times a wk for whole cycle and come back in 12-18mths if no joy...mmm

Told me sperm generally survive between 5-7days and therefore this should be enough. wasn't bothered at all about short LP and said even sometimes OPK's aren't right and therefore make sure having sex all month to cover bases. Ah well better keep trying!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey caro! Glad your appt went well. Don't you hate it when the doc's are so vague?? UGH wears me out. I guess there is still hormone built up in my system but I have gottne complete negatives since the chemical. I think the thing that worries me the most is that "hard" lumps in them but I am going to wait til AF shows again and if its not better will be going to get checked out. 

I am trying SMEP this next cycle. Its a pretty straight forward plan and seems to be low stress and so far it has a 100% success rate!! That is amazing


----------



## kissyfacelala

have not been to doctor...he will probably say do not worry and keep trying or prescribe some synthetic drug that I have no interest in taking after what I know about BCPs

just wish my body would cooperate on its own....

i like the idea of SMEP but my DH is always exhausted due to his demanding job...he is asleep right now and it is not even 8 pm...which is why I use OPKs and chart etc so we can time things better and save energy

doctor told me during my routine physical to :sex: every other day during your fertile week then the day you ovulate and then the day after...very different from the advice you got, caro....

reedsgirl: definetely wait until AF....she should clear away most symptoms...and I agree with you that doctors that are just too nonchalant about things is very tiring...


----------



## cheekybint

Morning all

Temperature dropped back down to 36.4 this morning :( Would say i'm out for this month :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanx caro103 - How long is your LP? Jee so docs are good at that aint they its not as if they are going through it. Do they not understand thats such a long time to wait. I used to try every day through fertile phase but that sucked and we ended up missing vital days as so knackered lol.... Every other day fits in nicely in the fertile days then two days in a row when I got my peak as use CBFM and on the thread for SMEP there seems to be alot of sucess stories and an easy plan to follow. How long have you been trying for?

Hi Reedsgirl1138 - Yeah it is a really simple plan and it makes me feel like I am focused on something and makes the waiting pass quicker, it just sucks in the 2ww where you cant actively do something in order to get BFP, out of our hands by then. I hope you and everyone else gets their BFP soon

Kissyfacelala - Oh that does make it harder, your poor hubby. Yeah that is a very valid point, all docs seem to give lots of different info, they are reliant on sperm living for 5-7 days but that is not always the case and from most websites it says to ensure you have sex at least 4 times in the fertile week and at least one of the peak days. This is why I always stick to every other day and peak day 1 and 2, this is how I conceived last time. I guess she said this to Caro as it would cover the whole cycle to catch that eggy but others say at least 4 so really dont know. I just keep to every second day until I get my peak as sometimes OV late and sometimes quite early so you just never know.

Hi Cheeky - How far into your cycle do you usually get your AF? I have my FX she doesnt show

:dust: to all


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up wantingagirl, AF isn't due till 13DPO so another 4 days to go. After this morning's temperature dip though i doubt very much that i'm going to see a BFP anytime this week. I had a chemical pregnancy in January and my temperature's lower than it was back then :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Im sorry cheeky well I hope the wicked witch doesnt show her ugly head, FX crossed for you, keep us updated. I always am really negative at the end of 2ww and at least then I wont be disappointed if I get her as every time I have been positive I have been let down. My hubby says its not good but I say its realistic and at least if I do get positive its a good shock and dont get my hopes up too much if that makes sense. It will happen for all of us I just wish I knew when Big :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey cheeky! sorry to hear that but I would not worry....cheer up!! could be implantation??? implantation dip could be anywhere from 8 to 12 DPO!! and one temp reading does not mean anything....

i bet your temp goes up again tomorrow! :dust:

as for me....so get this...at CD42 my temp went up by 0.2C and since then it has been high (above my coverline) like my normal luteal phase...today at CD49 it is still high....i am so confused....i am taking natural hormonal balance vitamins...so if i am in some wierd luteal phase then AF should show up in around 8 days for a LP of 15 days and a cycle of 57 days!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

So do you think you've ovulated at some point in the last week kissy?

I was hoping my temps were going triphasic but today's dip has taken me back down to the expected LP temps i've had whilst TTC so i'm considering myself out this month. I'm seeing FS specialist on 9th April anyway so hopefully he'll be full of ideas for me, unfortunately i'm seeing him day before i'm due to ovulate again so will be too late for next month and i don't want him to do a HSG that day as it might mess up April's ovulation


----------



## kissyfacelala

if I did ovulate which I do not think I did and I hope I did not then I totally missed it....no cramps no EWCM no :sex: no nothing!

cheeky do not count yourself out until AF! there is always hope until she comes!

lots of PMA to you and :dust: :):):)


----------



## cheekybint

Lol here's you wishing your AF would hurry up and here's me hoping mine will stay away, what a pair we are lol!

I can't believe how long your cycle has been though, this will be my 2nd AF to your 1, I can't believe how sane you still are!


----------



## caro103

I'll second that mel, kissy seems so calm! maybe some of it will rub of on the rest of us?

Frustrating that the Dr's all give different advice, kinda wish they'd do bloods as have been charting for 5 months now and it seems to always be 9-10 days LP, except once when it went to 12days. We've only acctively been TTC for 2 full cycles, but did kinda try before xmas. I think next month I'll aim to kinda follow the SMEP, however as don't Ov until CD19 (thats always the same, without fail) might wait a bit into my cycle, or we'll run outa steam just as hitting the vital time!

Oh and Mel, totally could be implantation dip!! heres hoping xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree with the girls Mel I am hoping for implantation dip as well!! FX for a higher temp tomorrow. 

Caro how you today dear? 

Kissy you do have alot more patience that me..I couldn't handle cycles that long. KUDOS to you


----------



## caro103

I'm good thanx reedsgirl, off out in a min for a yummy curry for my DH b'day! 
Looking forward to AF coming for this cycle to move onto TTC again next! :)

How are you?


----------



## caro103

Ohh and i've had the day off today so thats always a bonus!! LOVE having mid-week days of! I'm so ready to be a mummy and work part time!


----------



## kissyfacelala

ladies, thanks for the votes of confidence! :hugs:

but deep down inside me I am anything but calm! i keep thinking that conception naturally may not be possible....maybe this is the side of me that desperately wants a baby and is freaking out!!

then logical side of me kicks in and I think we have only been trying for 2 cycles and it is early so we just keep trying....

there are some things we just can't control....some things are in mother nature's hands...there is nothing I can do if I did not ovulate this cycle...just have to move on forward...

i will definetely seek help if things continue this way...but for now I have lots of PMA and I am trying natural remedies like hormonal balance vitamins and I have chasteberry vitamins on the way...

you see I am a chemist....I work for a pharmaceutical company and I know too well the side effects of chemicals....they work well but it is all too synthetic...don't want conception to be so scientific...but when we want a baby so much we may not have choices....so here I am waiting for AF, gonna use OPKs and chart... :)

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

caro103 said:


> Oh and Mel, totally could be implantation dip!! heres hoping xxx

I've just spent the last 10 minutes looking at other charts on FF and there is actually quite a few that look like mine, not getting my hopes up though! Will wait and see :)


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ladies, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for another temp rise tomorrow morning too!

I'm getting quite good at predicting my morning temp based on the previous nights temperature, which I check before bed at around 10.30pm. Sunday night it was 37.5 degrees, so i knew Monday's temp would still be high. Last night it was only 36.8 so i knew my temp would be low this morning. I've just checked it (3 hours prior to bedtime) and it's already at 36.9, so it is, so far, looking like i'll possible have a rise again in the morning.

I'll check it again before bed and let you know, if i get on here again later. (It'll be via my phone so a very short message, but you'll all know what it's about)

(an active body temperature gradually increases throughout the day, sorry to anyone who i'm patronising with that statement!)


----------



## cheekybint

37.1, so hopefully a little higher tomorrow morning than it was this morning


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Mel. Can't wait til I get home tomorrow to see it go up again!! FX a BFP this month!

Caro I am great!!:) Big difference from the beginning of the month. Just waiting for the witch so I can start a new cycle and new method. I am so hoping for a April BFP!! :) I am horrible at keeping track dear..where are you in your cycle?


----------



## cheekybint

Oh well, no rise this morning. :(


----------



## wantingagirl

oh so sorry to hear that caro - I dont know why docs do this it really sucks im sure they would bend over backwards if it was for themselves. Surely they should be putting you on progesterone or something to lengthen your LP, hey we could be docs ourselves with the knowledge we have!!! Just insist on it getting looked into and show them all the evidence?

GL to reedsgirl and everyone else!

Kissy - I went on this rollercoaster of emotions the last time so totally know how you feel. I think I did my DH head in with it all, I ended up conceiving at 12 months ttc when there was no hope left I practically nearly gave up. It doesnt seem that long to others but no matter if it is 1 month or 12 months its such a long time when we are going through it and the desire is so high. I have faith in you and everyone else. I hope you can get your AF soon to get started maybe doc needs to prescribe you medication to jump start your period that happened to me. I know you dont really want to intervene but like you said you may have to. Just to explain a bit of my story we ended up having to go through the embarssment of DH having SA done which was fine, that I had lots of various tests done was fine then had an OP to check my tubes which was so painful and was fine and I think now maybe I shouldnt have put myself through that when everything was fine it was agony but I guess worth knowing that I was good and could move on and try and be positive. I still hadnt conceived so went to clinic to see about IVF. We didnt clasify for IVF on NHS as have stepson that lives with us fulltime so even though I had never given birth to him myself I had to pay nearly 4,000 for it ourselves so we decided not to monitor anything but keep trying casually and save then two weeks later I fell pregnant. I just wanted to explain to show that there is hope and it will happen. I never really thought having a child was so important until you are in that moment and it is hard for it not to take over and feeling im going through it all over again but yes we need to keep PMA and carry on. At least we can all talk to each other. 

Im sorry there is no rise cheeky, im clueless when it comes to temping I was terrible at it

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## kissyfacelala

yeah reedsgirl!! so happy you are doing so much better....keep that PMA going!! :)

that sucks cheeky but I would not worry until AF shows! temping is only a minor factor....look at me...CD50 and my chart is starting to look biphasic and I know I did not ovulate...wonder if it is those hormonal balance vitamins????

thanks wantingagirl....i really hope I won't be trying so long....just have to keep the faith going!

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you!


----------



## caro103

Evening girls!
Wow, you all did a lot of updating while I was away!

Cheeky-sorry no temp rise hunny! Who knows whats going on, is is not a bit early still for it to be AF related?

Reedsgirl- I'm on something like CD24 (will say on my ticker once posted this:)!) expected AF next Monday/Tues so we're pretty similar this month. Then we can start the PMA for next month! Don't think i'll push the Dr yet, might go back in a few months if still no BFP.

wantinagirl, thats a good story to hear, tho again hope it doesn't take a year!

kissy, hope your doing okay today huni xx


----------



## caro103

P.S hope you don't all mind but copied cheeky and added you as TTC buddies in my siggie :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks caro...i am doing ok...waiting for AF...and just got news that another coworker is pregnant....3 months already...hard to keep PMA but I just have to believe my time will come!:)

and I will be another copy cat....added you all as my TTC buddies in my signature! togethere we will all have BFPs!!!

:dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

oops forgot TTC buddies :dohh:


----------



## caro103

aww i find it hard too when co-workers get their BFP's! happy for them but its still difficult! close friend and co-worker of mine is gonna be TTC soon and will be overjoyed for her if she get BFP first but at the same time jealous! x


----------



## cheekybint

Evening all :)

Been at work today so not had much chance to get on. How's everyone doing today?



caro103 said:


> Cheeky-sorry no temp rise hunny! Who knows whats going on, is is not a bit early still for it to be AF related?

AF isn't due till Saturday caro, so my temps not dropped for that yet. Was really just hoping it'd go back up this morning.

It's been a strange LP, my temps pretty much stayed between 36.36 and 36.44. Looks more like a flatline with a little blip in the middle!

Oh well, will see how it is tomorrow morning, think i can guess what it's going to be though lol


----------



## cheekybint

caro103 said:


> P.S hope you don't all mind but copied cheeky and added you as TTC buddies in my siggie :blush: :thumbup:

That's okay, i copied reedsgirl lol :D


----------



## cheekybint

Okay, i've been doing a bit (okay a lot) of research tonight ladies and i'd like your opinions please

If I'm not pregnant this month then i want to go guns-a-blazing into April with the following:


75mg baby aspirin
Nightly
Helps to improve blood flow to the ovaries, improving follicle development, and improves blood flow to the uterus, improving the quality of the uterine lining. This increases the odds that implantation will be successful.

200mg Soya isoflavones
CD1 to 5
Encourages body to release more FSH & LH

50mg B6, preferably in a B compound
Until Ovulation
Try to lengthen LP to 14 days

3000mg Evening Primrose Oil
Nightly until Ovulation
Increase EWCM

2 teaspoons expectorant, containing guaifenesin (but not decongestants or antihistamines)
Nightly until Ovulation
Thins the CM mucus to make it more sperm-friendly

2 cups of Green Tea
Daily
It contains antioxidants. Which will ensure a healthy egg and embryo


Now I personally have no problem with popping/drinking whatever I need to ensure i get pregnant yesterday! I want to be much more pro-active without putting anymore pressure on BDing etc.

I have no desire to use things like softcups etc, that particular part of the process i like to as natural as possible (well as possible as it can be with your legs stuck up in the air afterwards lol)

Oh, and we will be using the SMEP next month too.

My obvious concern is, with this little concoction, are any of them going to work against each other? 

Kissy, I would be particularly interested in your professional opinion if you don't mind

Thanks for reading my exceptionally long, and possibly insane post!


----------



## caro103

Wow Mel!
Thats hitting it hard! Afraid I really can't offer an opinion, although not totally sure I'd personally like to suddenly add all those suppliments to my body without perhaps getting a medical opinion 1st?
I was thinking about trying the B6 to increase LP though...
Have you seen other peoples success stories by using all those different things?


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah i'm a little unsure about all together, but as they're all (i think) natural substances, i don't see it being an issue (i could obviously wrong)

I've been reading lots all over the web tonight about success stories from all the above things. Haven't come across anyone taking ALL together but i can't be the first loony thinking it's possible. 

In your case, the B6 seems to have worked for everyone i've read about. I know your LP is a lot shorter than mine so you might want to consider looking into it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mel WOW! that's alot of pills. lol. And I was only thinking of doing temps and smep. Lets see what Kissy says and I might follow your lead. I don't see what it can hurt and we can compare notes and see how the month turns out!! April will be our month ladies!! All of us! PMA PMA PMA oh and pills and lots and lots of bd with our behinds in the air for 30mins after!! LOL


----------



## kissyfacelala

wow Mel!! you go girl! I am very impressed and I agree with all your "potions" but I am not a doctor by any means...I did take pharmaceutical courses but I agree with caro...this plan should be cleared with your doctor...but thank-you for your confidence in my opinion and I do not mind at all!!! :)

I have considered talking all of those vitamins myself....in fact I have primrose oil in my bathroom waiting for first day of AF...has anyone seen her? I think she got lost...hopefully she will get accomodation somewhere except our homes....I will only accept her this month!

now seriously, your plan is very natural....i think it is great...the cough syrup could have some chemicals but the key is to get the ones like you said without the decongestants or antihistamines

only thing that is chemical is the baby aspirin...but many people take that daily to lower cholesterol so nothing wrong with that...here is what I found...

Acetylsalicylic acid (ASA) ie.aspirin should not be used by anyone who:

is allergic to ASA or to any of the ingredients of the medication 
is in their last trimester of pregnancy 
is prone to bleeding 
is using methotrexate at doses of 15 mg or more per week 
has an active peptic ulcer 
has had a severe allergic or asthmatic reaction caused by salicylates, ASA or nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs; e.g., diclofenac, ibuprofen, indomethacin, naproxen) 

so I think you should be ok....and nothing should work against each other...because they are natural ingredients and I have not read anything otherwise but I am not herbalist 

right now I am taking....

a prenatal vitamin with folic acid and tons of other vitamins and minerals...
and
FemMEd hormonal balance vitamins and I am waiting for chasteberry vitamins...just to keep my cycles regular and stimulate ovulation...here is a great article.. .https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/vitex.html

here is hoping your recipe works and I may join you! except for vitamin B6 since my LP is 15 days...caro have you thought about vitamin B6??

thanks for reading...it did get long...but I have been doing research as well...

maybe we should rename this thread as TTC with magic pills...

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good idea Kissy! If we all start taking those pill we could also be known as the "magic pill girls!!" I just know we all are goin to get BFP really soon and will not have to worry about taking anything but prenatal vitamins with folic acid!! PMA


----------



## wantingagirl

Hope you all didnt mind im a copycat too! come on BFP's!


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah I hope it doesnt take us all as long as 12 months, Im willing for it not to take as long this time!

Nah think we have all copied you Caro103, hehe...

Aw Kissy this seems to be happening at the min, my co-worker fell pregnant by mistake grrrr and my sis and my aunty both pregnant!

Hi Cheeky Im fine how are you? Im now in the 2ww oh no lol....

Wow I think I am going to rattle with all that lol.... I take the EPO, softcups, preseed and CBFM but not tried the asprin yet I think if you have EPO and drink lots of water guaifnesin wouldnt be needed but will hold off my decision to see what everyone else has to say. I take daily pregnacare vits which has b6 in it. 

hehe kissy and reedsgirl I totally agree. Ok my plan of action is EPO for this month. If this does not work next month EPO, asprin, softcups, CBFM and preseed if not enough EWCM so will see what happens. Phew I will be rattling!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

Temp dropped again this morning and AF due in 2 days, pretty confident she's going to show on time

Think i'm going to go ahead with my little concoction except for the expectorant.


----------



## wantingagirl

I am so sorry about your temps cheeky but hope she doesnt show! At least you can try your experiment and keep us posted. I shall be trying it too if no luck but dont know about the green tea hate tea and coffee yuck yuck! :nope:


----------



## cheekybint

I've resigned myself to the fact that she will show now, my temps are too low for her not to :(

I'm unsure about the green tea too lol If i have tea it has to be with lots of sugar and some biscuits lol But it's not expensive so i'll get some to try it. Planning on waiting for it to cool down somewhat and then down it in one lol

Although i'm resigned to AF showing, i'm not shopping for any of these goodies until she actually arrives! Would be sods law that i get them all tomorrow and AF doesn't show (or just wishful thinking!)

I will start a post in my journal just for my pill popping antics and keep it updated so everyone can see what's happening, if anything!


----------



## wantingagirl

Well I hope she doesnt. 

Yeah I still dont think I could drink it even downing at once I have a right phobia with tea and coffee

PMA is the way to go but at least we have a plan for next month. I will keep an eye on your journal!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey cheeky...really sorry that your temp dropped again....really hoping AF does not show up for you...

if you end up buying soy isoflavones (I hope you don't) would you please post what you bought...ie size of capsules and how many you would take?? thanks!

I am also gonna start using the soy isoflavones once AF shows...uggh CD51 :(

Here is what I found on soy isoflavones in an old baby and bump thread....loving it...the natural Clomid!!! :)

_Soy works because it inhibits estrogen receptors (just like Clomid) making your body think that it's lacking in estrogen. This perceived lack of estrogen puts you into overtime for producing LH and FSH, both of which are needed for a good, strong ovulation. Anything you might have ever read on how or why Clomid works, the same exact principles apply with Soy Isoflavones. As PH said, it has been shown to cause infertility in animals, and I don't know what effect it would have on humans if taken every day... but taking it for the 5 days per cycle will result (usually) in a quality ovulation 5-10 days after the last dose. The only other difference is that it takes twice as much Soy to equal a Clomid dose... so 50mg of Clomid is 100mg of Soy. I'm taking 120mg, because it's hard to get 100mg when the tabs are 40mg each! LOL

Make sure you use Clomid days... 1-5, 3-7, or 5-9. I would suggest not doing 1-5, as it churns out more eggs, but they aren't nearly as mature. 5-9 gives a few or possibly only 1 egg, but it's at a really good maturity. 3-7 is a happy medium... the most eggs of the best quality. More eggs = more targets for the swimmers._

my chasteberry pills arrived today!! so cheers to our April BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## caro103

Now you guys have got me thinking! hehe
I'm deffo going to be buying some vit B6, it can't hurt, my temps dropping dramatically already this month and i'm only 6DPO! I know not preggo this month as we used protection, but its quite nice to have a cycle charted with knowing I'm not preggers-reminds me what it normally feels like leading up to AF when not symptom spotting! Kissy I hope you AF hasn't got lost via me!!! I've a wedding to go to Sat and do NOT want her visiting then!

Love it that everyones got TTC buddies now! :)


----------



## caro103

Btw girls, I need to ask what is probably a stupid question, but hey ho.
What is baby aspirin? would you normally give it to babies? or do you just take half a dose of normal aspirin?
Thanks :)


----------



## cheekybint

Hey caro

Baby aspirin is a low dose aspirin at 75mg. It's available from chemists and i've discovered Asda also sell it too (83p for 28) 

I've been pricing everything up today lol


----------



## cheekybint

Okay ladies here's what today has brought!

I'm currently experiencing what can only be discribed as period pains, no AF obviously.

Also it appears I now have blue veins showing on my nipples (well the areola) What's that all about?? I usually start seeing the big thick blue veins in my boobs at this time of the month but NEVER actually on the nipple area.

Currently confused!


----------



## caro103

mm, afraid I have them all the time :blush:
but then I'm quite pale skinned.
If its unusual, who knows could be a good sign!? or just that you've really hot nips!:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies!! Just wanted to check in with everyone!!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls I was just wondering about Hippy. Anyone talked to her? I have been missing her on here


----------



## Shey

nope haven't seen her on here lately.


----------



## lime

hi everyone :flower:

how are you all doing ttc? just wondering if any of you are using preseed or concieve plus??

I am currently on pregnacare conception , and was wondering if i could benefit from taking any other supplements along with these??

any feedback would be fab! x:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

wow kissy and everyone else that sounds like a gab plan, I think I would be too scared to take that tho. so it helps you to Ovulate? Im really hoping we all get a BFP!

Yes Caro like you sed at least you know what you are looking out for but with my first I had no symptons at all and every other month I did have symptons I didnt conceive, I actually even vomited at one point and no nothing! 

It was hilarious I usually put a pillow under my bum but this time I turned around had my pillow under my bum and my legs against the wall and it seemed to have worked. We went up to bed about 9pm so came back down and have a recliner sofa so pillows again under the arse and legs in the air for about an hour so seemed to work and hardly any leakage at all totally going to use softcups next month tho if not pregnant plz plz plz be pregnant
Im going for the aspririn too and have EPO for next month. 

Cheeky whens your AF due?

Reedgirl hey maybe send her a private message. I havent heard from my buddie tinks for a while and Im dying to know if shes pregnant im hoping its good news rather than bad

Hiya Lime - If im not pregnant next month I am using preseed and softcups. I will also be using EPO and baby aspirin, I take pregnacare and my DH takes wellman vits and I used the CBFM. pheww is that all you say :rofl:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all

Well AF due tomorrow and i've just looked like a complete neurotic in Asda's purchasing the following:

Aspirin
B6
Evening Primrose Oil
TTC multivits
2 pregnancy tests
4 boxes of tampax (they're on offer lol)

The woman must have thought i was bonkers!

ReedsG - I've heard nothing from her either

Wantingagirl - AF should be here tomorrow

Welcome Lime! I use Conceive Plus, it's very good - wet would be the word lol

I've now got all my magic pills, except for the Soya Isoflavone which i'd expect to find in H & Bs - and probably expensive too!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Cheeky...I just bought soy isoflavones from swansonvitamins.com....should be here in a week....they cost me $28.39 Canadian (including shipping, each is $8.82)...two bottles of 60 capsules each...each 150 mg capsule contains 60 mg of soy isoflavone and bottle says to take 1 capsule three times daily so I will have 180 mg daily for CD 3-7.

So not that expensive....I found the evening primrose oil to be supercheap....and need to buy baby aspirin....

good luck....hopefully we can compare notes soon...CD52 and no AF!! uggh! took another pregnancy test a couple of days ago just in case...not sure why I tested....and :bfn: :(


----------



## cheekybint

Oh that wasn't bad, hopefully they won't be too expensive in town then. Going to pop up tomorrow and get some.

Sorry bout the BFN, we all do it to ourselves don't we. Even i've bought pregnancy tests for tomorrow knowing full well it'll be the tampax i need :(


----------



## wantingagirl

cheekybint said:


> Hey all
> 
> Well AF due tomorrow and i've just looked like a complete neurotic in Asda's purchasing the following:
> 
> Aspirin
> B6
> Evening Primrose Oil
> TTC multivits
> 2 pregnancy tests
> 4 boxes of tampax (they're on offer lol)
> 
> The woman must have thought i was bonkers!
> 
> ReedsG - I've heard nothing from her either
> 
> Wantingagirl - AF should be here tomorrow
> 
> Welcome Lime! I use Conceive Plus, it's very good - wet would be the word lol
> 
> I've now got all my magic pills, except for the Soya Isoflavone which i'd expect to find in H & Bs - and probably expensive too!
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

hehe.... I can just see the look on the person at the checkouts face, are you rattling? Good luck for tomorow hope you dont get it and Kissy hope you can get started soon :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi All,

Cheeky-from my days as a checkout girl I imagined you brightened up a very dull day for them!
Kissy-wow, still waiting! Maybe you'll get on track with the rest of us again? My AF's due Monday

Nope not seen hippy about for a while, her profile pic has gone though so she must have popped back in. In a post ages ago she said she had a lot on with uni for 3 months so TTC was at the back of her mind. So hopefully she'll be back in a while!

Lime, Welcome! I don't use either I'm afriad, still early days for us, but going to add B6 to my vits this month, then maybe something else the following! lol.

Cheeky/ Kissy, why do you only take B6 until ovulation? why not beyond?


----------



## cheekybint

Lol ello again caro, following you around!

I've posted in my journal about the B6, it's a risk during pregnancy to take high amounts of B6, so i'm not planning on risking it. 

It might be worth more investigation on the internet, but tonight is going to be a BnB free night in our house for a change! Spent way too much time on here recently, although the OH doesn't mind, means he can play on his PS3 every night lol

I'm expecting AF tomorrow so will be on over the weekend to up date if anything changes

Edit: A quick look elsewhere on the internet would suggest that the levels we're talking about shouldn't be an issue to take all through the cycle. So i may change my option on that one!


----------



## lime

thanks all :) i looked in my local tesco last night for preseed or concieve plus, but to no avail:cry:

i will try my local chemist tommoro for them:) i must also look into the vit b 6 :)


wishing you all great sucess xxxx:yellow::yellow::yellow:


----------



## caro103

Have the same problem Mel, BnB seems to be where I spend my evenings...not good! but then again DH isn't even here at the mo so doesn't bother him!

Lime, how long you been trying? Do you have difficulties with short LP too?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am back in the game girls!! AF had arrived! CD1 for me and will be using the SMEP and the "Mel plan" I think we will see alot of BFPs with these plans!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Cheeky there is b6 that I take all throughout my cycle as is in my pregnacare multi-vitamin although it is not a high amount just thought would let you know

Lime I get pregnacare from tescos, boots or superdrug, GL!

Good Luck reedsgirl!


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

Just a quicky to let you know that AF hasn't arrived yet but I got a bfn this morning as expected .

Expect AF to arrive later today.

On phone at moment so will catch up on your posts later x x


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry BFN im still hoping she stays away tho, you never know speak later xxx


----------



## caro103

Sorry about the BFN cheeky, Fx'ed she does stay away though!
I feel as if AF is coming :( and I have a wedding to go too!!! no fair, shes not due until Monday...grrr
Hopefully she'll hold off until tomorrow at least!

Reeds, glad your back in the game! heres to our BFP next month!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caro!! We are all getting BFP's this month!! April will not only be bring showers the storks will be out flying too!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

Well that's the end of 13dpo and still no AF!

If she's not here tomorrow morning i'm sending out the OH to by a decent HPT instead of the Asda cheapies I usually use


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you Mel!! I hope she stays away. Good luck sweetie. I started my first round of the "Mel" plan!!


----------



## lime

hi girls :) what is the mel plan??:wave::lol:

id only love to know? :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies,

AF arrived this morning :(

Hi Lime, the "Mel Plan" as ReedsG calls it lol is my little concoction of pills we're (ReedsG and I) are taking this cycle. If you click on the link in my sig for "Cycle 5 Diary" it should take you to a post in my Journal listing it all. Let me know what you think!


----------



## caro103

Aww I'm sorry Mel. Yay for longer LP though! With the 'Mel plan' next month has gotta be your BFP for sure! 

So AF didn't spoil yesterday for me in the end! in fact she's still not arrived, maybe cos I drank far to much last night so I've scared her away! lol
Feeling a little sorry for myself right now, so off to have a nap and try and sleep it off! why do we do it to ourselves!?! 

Hope you've all had good weekends? x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Caro

glad you enjoyed yourself yesterday! I had a similar "sorry for me" day on Friday, wasn't fun but it happens to the best/worst of us!

I'm currantly quietly seething as my OH has gone out for the afternoon on his motorbike with our mates :( 

I sold my bike last year to pay for my reversal so I'm stuck at home, with the washing and ironing.


----------



## caro103

:growlmad: that doesn't sound fair Mel!
Can he not take you too?
I've just had a 3 hours nap and feel so much better! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel so sorry that the hag came, onto next month. Im also following the Mel Plan next month if she comes. Hehe... this is hilarious we actually have our own little plan

Caro its not over til its over, did you have a good night? FX she doesnt arrive at all sorry you are feeling crappy I so cant handle hangovers


----------



## cheekybint

caro103 said:


> :growlmad: that doesn't sound fair Mel!
> Can he not take you too?
> I've just had a 3 hours nap and feel so much better! :happydance:

I've just woke up too! Fell asleep after dinner, woops!

Riding a bike pillion is not much fun when you're capable of riding it yourself! Beside's we lost one of his pillion footrests last summer and we've not got round to replacing it yet lol

He did come back with some information on a bike he'd seen for me, £4000, beautiful bike but it's not mine! I never realised i'd miss my bike so much lol We went to look around the local bike shop a few weeks back (the shop i sold mine to) and mine was still there, i was almost in tears when i saw it there will a sale sign on it :(

I keep telling myself that i'll be pregnant soon so a bike won't matter for a few years anyway.

It is tempting to get another just for this Summer though :D


----------



## cheekybint

wantingagirl said:


> Mel so sorry that the hag came, onto next month. Im also following the Mel Plan next month if she comes. Hehe... this is hilarious we actually have our own little plan
> 
> Caro its not over til its over, did you have a good night? FX she doesnt arrive at all sorry you are feeling crappy I so cant handle hangovers

:thumbup: That's 3 of us now! Hopefully we'll all have lovely BFPs by the end of April :happydance:


----------



## caro103

Thanks wantingagirl, but we didn't try this month, so really would be a miracle if I got a BFP! hence why I got so drunk last night, otherwise I wouldn't have done!

Cheeky, I've never biked but think I get what you mean about not being the same not being able to ride by yourself. Also totally gutting when you love something and its just sat there in the shop! Fx'ed this time next month you'll be jumping for joy with your BFP!

Kissy...any signs of AF yet??


----------



## cheekybint

Hey caro, i know you weren't trying this month but did you BD around ovulation time still by any chance?

The reason i ask is because of that really big dip in your temps!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey all! no sings of AF...my temp still high....CD54...have not been checking in this weekend...been busy and nothing to say until AF shows so I can provide new information....if I count the first day of my high temp as day one of my 15 day LP then I should get AF on CD57...but I really do not know what to think...the longest I have gone has been 66 days...really glad I found that old chart of mine...goes back to oct 2002...

when AF shows up I will be so happy...then I can start fresh again with the "Mel" plan as well...I will be taking evening primrose oil and soy isoflavones along with my prenatal vitamin...maybe aspirin as well...

if I get my April BFP it will be very late in month...going on our trip mid May...hopefully what we need to get that BFP

when I get my AF you ladies will be first to know!! :hugs:"

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! 

Mel again so sorry the witch showed!:(

Caro seems she is now playing games with you!! UGH. I was really surprised when she showed early for me I figured I would be tortured til the end cause I wanted her so I can start new!! I love having a plan and I feel great about this month!! I didn't even have any pms symptoms this month..not a single mood swing!! LOL

Kissy FX for you. Hope this is your month!


----------



## wantingagirl

Im on the SMEP at the min AF due April 7th not feeling too hopeful but we shall see

hehe.... Caro ok sorry hope I didnt offend. I had a slip up last time as I dont usually drink much and OV really early on a rare night out and thats when I conceived. Sometimes you just wonder how this happens but yes would also not knowingly drink if there was a chance. 

GL Kissy hope she comes soon so you can get on with your plan.


----------



## caro103

Evening all, wantinagirl...nope you didn't offend me at all! hehe, just wanted to clarify that I wouldn't get stupidly drunk if I thought might have been pregnant,sorry if it came across like that! 

Kissy- Hopefully only a few more days waiting for you then huni!

Weirdly I feel strangely sparky tonight! Had a very busy day at work, then went shopping, then came home and made soup, dinner and my lunch 2mo! normally I'd flop on sofa...weird! Still no AF for me either, but really think she's on her way, if she waits untill 2mo I'll have got to 11days post ovulation this month!! maybe the B6 in the prenatals is starting to work. Mel, we did BD over fertile time but used condoms, so unless they totally failed there's no chance.

Arr and talking of B6 I forgot to buy any! off to Tesco again for me at some point then! grr


----------



## kissyfacelala

yup...two days to go if my theory is right!

That's great Caro that your LP is a bit longer this month...hope AF is delayed a few days and comes to me first so you can have a longer LP and I can get on with things :)

maybe vitamin B6 is working...like all vitamins it takes time to buid up in your body and have an effect...which is why doctors recommend you start taking folic acid and other prenatal vitamins 3 months before you conceive...

our magic pills will work!! :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls!! So are we all going to do the "Mel"plan with the smep if we all move on to April?? I have FX that Caro & Kissy get their BFPs though!!


----------



## wantingagirl

No not at all Caro just wanted to make sure I didnt. However I do enjoy a couple of small glasses of wine on a sat nite. I have read somewhere that if you have 1 glass of red wine between now and 8dpo it helps with implantation heck I will give anything a shot so that it what I am doing tonite hehe.... plus im doing SMEP somethings gotta happen

hehe.... there is always something I forget topping up on stuff today. Have you been taking EPO aswell or have I asked you that already? Soya Isoflavones think this is also suppose to help your ovulation and lengthen your AF? Wow you got so much done think I need some of your energy, think im stuck to this pc 

Kissy hope you do get your AF in the next couple of days so you can get started

Hiya reedsgirl im going to move onto mels plan and carry on with SMEP if no BFP, 8 days to go!!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

Everything going okay here, starting to rattle with all the tablets though! I bought my Soya from Holland and Barrett and the damn tablets have only got 23mg of Soya in them so i'm taking a ton just to get my 200mg dose lol Only another 3 days of taking those though then i'll be cutting down my intact of tablets lol

Had a headache all day yesterday, not sure if it's related but i'm noting down all my possible side effects on "Cycle 5 Diary"


----------



## caro103

Evening!

Lol, at you rattling Mel and Reedsgirl! I've bought myself vitamin B complex...hoping its the right stuff! not starting until AF appears....yep she's still awandering!! did a sneaky test just a minute ago just to check but was BFN, would have been a contraceptive failure if i'd concieved this month though! means my LP is currently 11days...at this rate I might even make it to 12! she feels like shes about to come, but i've now been saying that since Saturday...who knows!

Reedsgirl, I'm not gonna fully follow the 'mel' plan, but will be keen to see how you girls get on! I've bought vit B and prenatels, might get some evening primrose oil though and am v tempted by the soy, but don't think i'll get a chance to buy it before would need to take it this cycle. Also i'm off on holiday on Saturday, on a barge boat, so little space for a million bottles! hehe. Will be doing the SMEP though!

wantingagirl, my energy has evaperated tonight! hehe, even just gonna reheat food saved from another night...so lazy!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... I shall be rattling with you next month. Thats a good idea so we can all see the diary and compare symptons and side affects

Sorry for your BFN Caro, thats good about your LP your within the correct range anything over 10 is good. hehe that sounds like a good plan my hubby is away for a couple of days so Im just gonna be lazy and have late teas and left overs too bliss! haha I had my one glass of red wine that suppose to help with implantation if you have it between 4-8 dpo it was disgusting but hey amazing what we do lol

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cheekybint

Lol i'll pop all these pills to help, but you've got no chance of me even touching a drop of red wine! Gosh that stuff is vile lol


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hello i started taking soy this cycle...im CD5 right now and i'm taking the soy from CDs 3-7....goodluck to you and lots of baby dust ^^


----------



## caro103

Hi Jade, welcome to our little group!:hi:

Mel-I'm right there with you on red wine-vile stuff:sick:, but if it does the trick wantingagirl then who knows what i'll do in the future!

Well as for me, i'm now hurting like crazy, after playing with my mind AF finally got me this afternoon! I've never gone past early morning on 12DPO so did another test this morning :blush: BFN! 

Glad though as I definately overdid it at the weekend, then I'd have felt v guilty! and :happydance::happydance::happydance:for a 12day LP! that brings me into totally normal range! :cloud9: Do you reckon I should still take the B vits or just leave nature be now? 

So bring on the long wait for Ov I'm back into the TTC game girls :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey caro yay for the longer LP!!!! And I am with you and Mel on the red wine!! UGH Nasty!!

I am also experiecing headaches and I am thinking its just my body not use to all the pills rattling around in me!! LOL. I am off work and doing some majr spring cleaning and going to get my hair done today. Ready for a spring look!! Now I just need to either get pregg or lose some weight to be ready for the warm weather. 

Wantingagirl Fx that you don't have to join us with the pills and you get a BFP this cycle!!

Jade welcome to the group!!:)

Mel how you keep up with your journals dear?? I go crazy with mine!! LOL


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl, wheres your journal??
I like stalking people:haha:

Yay for the day off! Only one more day for me then got over a week off! :happydance:


----------



## kissyfacelala

hello ladies....thought i check in and give an update...no AF yet so my theory for 57 days is out....but I feel AF coming....I feel wet similar to the few days before she comes....or maybe wishful thinking...

welcome to Jade....looks like I will have lots of information about soy before I start taking it....

caro...no fair...AF was supposed to come to me not you!!!

looking forward to a long weekend as well....

will be checking your journals later Mel and reedsgirl...

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro I am a tard when it comes to computers so I do not know how to link my journal to my signature or here but its really not that exciting as I don't temp or anything. Really I just talk about how I am feeling or what exciting thing is going on..or if Tj and I have had a fight and I need to vent!! But your welcome to stalk it. 

Kissy how are you today?? Still no AF I see. Well have you tested or just waiting a few more days?


----------



## caro103

Sorry Kissy! but maybe you did catch that (rather late) eggy and shes on for a good long holiday!
mm, maybe I should start a TTC journal, was hoping I could skip that and go for preggo as that'd be way more interesting, as reckon I haven't got anything overly exciting to say, but seems like may take longer to take that next step than initially thought. Wish each month could be like this one though as be happy AF arrives...so much better for the mental health! Now how to pretend not TTC....


----------



## caro103

Ps reedsgirl, bet its more interesting than you think! and its all about the pma and support :) xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love my journal just for that reason Caro. I really don't have anything exciting to say but I can get things off my chest and the girls are right there to support me. Start one. I would love t stalk yours. Mine is called ttc after a tubal reversal...crazy momma wants #4 with sexy ied hunter...LOL!! I didn't know what else to call it. Just go to my page and and under my threads I have started there are not many so you shouldn't have any trouble finding it. I am also with you on how to "pretend" we are not ttc..I think it would make this experience so much easier...ugh the stress of it all!! LOL


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey reedsgirl...I have tested but with :bfn: :(

not sure why I tested since I did not ovulate so a :bfp: would be a miracle!!!

my temp has been up for 15 days but I think that it is because of the hormonal balance vitamins...FEMMED...I am taking...

there is no way I am pregnant...waiting for withdrawal bleeding...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kissy you sure you didn't just O late if your temps are up? I have not the first clue about temping since I can't seem to ever take mine but I always heard high temps is a good thing!:) YOu did plently of bd for the month right?? LOL


----------



## kissyfacelala

reedsgirl please do not get my hopes up!! 

and yes we did lots of :sex: ....we are newlyweds and are TTC...but not sure if we timed it right...if I did ovulate it would have been two weeks ago...which would have been when my husband had a cold and we did not :sex: and I did not have any ovulation symptoms then either...and I usually do...

not sure what is worse....no ovulation or ovulation and missed it....

like I said my temps are up....15 days now...but it would be a miracle if a :BFP: showed up

do you ladies really think I ovulated???? or is it the vitamins causing my thermal shift??? maybe too soon for FEMMED to do anything???

uggh!! the joys of TTC..... :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

just came across this website....think useful for all of us...

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/

also the FEMMED hormonal balance contains VITEX which stimulates progesterone production which would increase my temp....good thing to get AF!!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thanks everyone for the warm welcomes ^^ i just have to take the soy today and tomorrow and then the waiting for ovulation/side effect symptoms begins lol...how long after taking the last dose of soy...did you notice anything different, weather it be side effects or O symptoms. about how long after O symptoms do you ovulate? thanks ^^


----------



## kissyfacelala

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

yup! AF showed up this morning! I am so happy! feel free to slap me silly since I am happy that AF showed up!

I am back in the game!!! can't wait to start my magic pill recipe...

today starting with 6 capsules of 500 mg each evening primrose oil for total of 3000 mg daily...until ovulation to get that EWCM!!

yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## caro103

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Kissy!!!
Here's to our BFP's this cycle!

I realised I only bought Vit B and it should be B6?! :dohh: so might just be natural this month and then next month find some other pills (or not as I'm going to get that BFP this month!)

Jade-I'm sorry huni, i haven't used soy! for me though the sign I'm going to Ov is a large increase in EWCM then my temp shoots the next day and CM dries up to creamy. 

So everyone got plans for Easter? I finished work today until 12th!! woohoo! going on my hols on Saturday for a week :)


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all i'm back! Been away for 24 hours unless you didn't notice lol

Hi and welcome Jade! I'm also taking Soy this month, last night tonight. It's the first time i've taken it, only side effect i've had so far is slight diarrhea, and i'm not 100% sure that's Soy related

Fantastic news Kissy!! Not very often we get excited by AF arriving lol I managed to get 1000mg tablets of EPO, but with all the other's i'm currently on 19 tablets a day lol That'll be cut down by 9 from tomorrow as i'll have finished my Soy for the month.

Caro - how much b6 is in the tablets? Maybe you could just up the dose on them instead of waiting till next month. I got mine from Asda, they're currently doing 2 packs of vitamins for £4. So i got the B6 and another pot of Folic Acid, can never have enough of that in the house lol

Plans for Easter - Nothing! Except for eating chocolate lol I'm now off work for 2 weeks :D

Hope you have a great holiday Caro :D


----------



## caro103

Lol, missed you! hope you had a fab trip to your friends!
2 weeks off! wow! so can't wait for my break! though wish AF would go away a little, not going to be easy managing it whilst on a boat :S but at least the worst should be over with!

Now I feel a bit silly...the vit B complex does have B6 in it! but only 2mg, my prenatals has 2.6mg already, in fact the B complex has a fair few of the same ingredients as my prenatals:
-thiamin (B1)
-riboflavin (B2)
-Niacin
-B6
-folic acid
-Vit B12

hmmm not sure whether should take extra does of all of the above as already 100% or more of RDA in prenatals? 

I'd apprechiate your guys thoughts!


----------



## cheekybint

No i'd go buy B6 instead, lots of stuff in that b complex!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey cheeky...so far the pills have been easy for me....but only first day...LOL

this morning at breakfast I took my evening primrose oil....3 capsules...500 mg each...then at lunch I took my prenatal and another 3 evening primose oil capsules....

on CD3 gonna start my soy....they came today...the capsules are 60 mg each of soy...gonna take 4...to get 240 mg daily or should take three only for 180 mg????

i have my chasteberry but I cannot take them if I take soy....chasteberry counteracts the soy....chasteberry is to regulate cycles...hormonal balance....my intent is to have more estrogen adn ovulate....once I ovulate I know I will have my luteal phase of 15 days as usual but this time the LP will be very very long...lets see enough for a healthy baby...hehehehehe...

temping, OPKs, magic pills and lots and lots of :sex:

feel really good about this cycle...PMA!!!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow girls I feel lucky...I am only taking 7 pills a day. I found my pills at GNC here in the states. The epo is 1500mg so I take 2..the soy does have the 100mg so I take 2 then my 1 prenatal 1 baby aspirin and 1 50mg of b6. I am really ready to cut out the soy..those pills are HUGE!! And I have had some headaches in the morning..almost feel hungover and I no longer drink!! LOL. Also my bm is really loose so thinking its the pills but I am praying in the end it will all be worth it!!


----------



## caro103

It'll be worth it Reedsgirl!

Just found out another of my friends on facebook is 14wks preggo...happy for her but jealous at same time! ah well, my time will come!!

Off to do lots of scrubbing and packing today! whoop! xx


----------



## caro103

Right so I popped to Tesco...
Have reappeared with Vit B6, Soy Isoflavones and EPO! hehe :blush:

B6 could only get in 10mg tabs so guess that'll be 4 of those!
Soya is 40mg so going to take couple of those
and EPO is 1000mg, will just take 2 of those

Here comes my BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies

I've been taking all my tablets at once at bedtime to lessen the side effects, which only appeared to be a headache and slight diarrhea anyway. Manageable!

My EPO are in 1000mg so i'm taking 3 of those. The Soy only has 23mg in each tablet so i've been popping 9 of those suckers, agreed ReedsG they're huge lol 

Kissy - If it was me i'd take the higher dose (240mg) purely because you have ovulation problems. But the decision is yours! I'm taking 200mg

Yey on the shopping trip Caro!

With all this pill popping I want to see lots of BFPs this cycle!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Love the PMA Mel & Caro!! I think the Mel and smep is going to make April our month!!!

I got a little bad news yesterday...Tj will have a 3 day drill and be gone on cds 15-18 & I usually O on cd 16!!! OH NO!! I am hoping I O early this month. Sometimes I do O on cd12. I am prayiing it is early!!


----------



## caro103

Reedsgirl with the Soy hopefully you'll O early, and if not the EPO will create lots of lovely friendly CM that those spermies will live long enough to catch the eggy even when OH is away! :thumbup:

Just popping in tonight to say byee for a week! I'm off on my holidays for a week and don't have phone access! A whole week without BnB or facebook is gonna hurt :haha: 

Righto better go to bed, good luck with the pills and BDing girls! keep the PMA going and I'll be back next week! xxx:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro have a WONDERFUL vacation!! We will miss you!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Ladies, How is everyone? 

AF due on Weds :cry:

I am just clueless to whether I could be or not


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you KIssy!!! We just started this month's cycle so we have a bit to go!! Cheering you on all the way!!!

HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone's having a good Easter Break :D 

SMEP has finally started here, plenty of PMA this month!!!



wantingagirl said:


> Hi Ladies, How is everyone?
> 
> AF due on Weds :cry:
> 
> I am just clueless to whether I could be or not

Fingers crossed for you! Hope you get a lovely BFP instead of the nasty AF!


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks reedsgirl! on CD2...not too far behind...AF showed up with spotting on thurs and they say CD1 is the first day of red flow....sorry if TMI...so that would mean on sat so today is sun and CD2....

so tomorrow I start my soy....CD3 to CD 7....gonna take 4 pills daily....2 in morning and 2 at lunch...240 mg...along with my EPO....

as soon as AF is done...probably tuesday...gonna start the :sex: :)

if I feel anything with the soy will definetely post....

wantingagirl....hope you get that :bfp: would not worry...many women do not have symptoms this early....

hope you ovulate early reedsgirl...

and cheeky.....you are not the only horny one....another reason I hate the :witch: .... no :sex: ... LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey wantingagirl...any new symptoms??

Girls it worked!! I got a positive in my opk today!! So excited. THis morning when I got out of the shower(tmi) I literally had cm run done my leg. I have never ever had cm that great before. The epo works. Think I will take it til friday..or is that too long after O. I still can't get the hang of temping but I am going to try again the am just to see if I can catch my O for sure. SO my other question is since I am using the smep and we did bd last night on cd should we still bd for the next 3?? I am not sure.

Mel you really quite all okay hunni??


----------



## cheekybint

That's great ReedsG! should get your O before TJ goes away! 

Sorry I've been quiet, OH and I are both off work and are busy decorating again! Also busy sorting out his surprise birthday party for saturday, which is proving hard whilst he's off work lol

Go to see consultant on Friday, hoping for a early ov so he can see what the egg's doing :)

Hope you are all ok!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl sorry just been missing you on here. :)

Hope your decorating goes better than mine did while I was off...Tj spilled my paint all over the carpet in our bedroom. So now the off white carpet has a nice big eggplant color stain on it!! YAY lol.

I am so excited...when I got up this morning I thought it might be the day cause I was feeling crampy and then when I had all that watery cm well I was praying hard.


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey reedsgirl! OMG! that is great! i am laughing at the sight of EWCM running down your leg! :)

from what I know about EWCM and OPKs is that when the OPK is postive you will ovulate 24 to 48 hours later and since you have EWCM and are cramping I suggest you :sex: today and tomorrow....and since you are temping I bet your temp will rise tomorrow or the next day...

so I suggest actually demand (LOL) you trap your OH in the bedroom and get busy!!!

They say only to take EPO until ovulation...so I would stop tomorrow or day after....depending on when your temp rises

I am so excited....cheers to your :bfp:

Can't wait for my EWCM....I am taking EPO and soy...come on ovulation!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kissy. I was a little grossed out when that happened this morning. LOL BUt when I started getting the cramps today it all made sense. I have already called Tj at work and warned him to be ready when he gets home!! LOL. I actually haven't been temping cause I had been on vacation the last week and I set my alarm every night at 4am since that is when I would have to get up sometimes but I would shut it off and not grab the thermometer so....I am hoping that if I take my temp tomorrow and the next day maybe I can get some idea. I really don't know and I won't get my hopes up that I can tell anything by my temps but I have to say my body feels "more prepared" this month!! HAHAHa


----------



## Shey

looks like i wont get a december baby af got me


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Cheeky GL for the SMEP plan its great. At least I feel like im doing something. Think AF is on her way backache and cramp oh well

Yeah Kissy I should no better than to SS lol... getting cramp now 

Reedsgirl hehe I will have to use that, how much EPO were you using daily? Nah not really any just cramp today the feeling is all too familiar. I would still bed for 3 days in a row then day off then bed the day after that

Wow cool Mel that will be good to see, oh well at least the organising will make the time pass quicker. FX for you and the others for this cycle. 
I dont know whats wrong with my mood im just so negative and trying not to be

Shey Im so sorry she got you, I have a feeling I will be following you tomorrow.


----------



## mrsg1

Hi there,

I'm Mandy 29 mum and part-time nurse. I have 2 boys 3 and 5. My husband and I have decided to try for one more :) So this is our official month trying :)

Good luck to you all. Mandy


----------



## wantingagirl

Good Luck Mandy and Welcome!!! I am also ttc for one more too and dreading my AF arriving tomorrow


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Mandy, welcome and good luck!! Hope you get a BFP soon :D

Wantingagirl - Fingers crossed for you, hope AF stays away!! Are you planning on testing tomorrow or waiting longer?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wantingagirl FX for you that the evil one stays away!! I am taking 3000mg of EPO til I O so I think tonight will be my last night to take it. I have also been taking 50mg of B6 and 81mg of baby aspririn and a prenatal vitamin. I did take 200mg of soy cd3-7...I call it the "Mel"(cheekybint) plan, lol

Mandy welcome. 

Mel you almost done organizing yet I am feeling neglected!! LOL Really I am glad you are busy makes the time go so much faster!:0)


----------



## wantingagirl

uh planning to wait a little longer is it normal to be this scared lol..... I just think she is gonna come and dont wanna know but at same time wish she could hurry up so I can get on with it.
Thanx Mel I hope she stays away too maybe test tomorrow or the next day

Reedsgirl thank you too its such a nice day here today think will go out later. FX for you and everyone else this month I have a feeling shes gonna be here later on.

plz plz BFP [-o&lt;


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wantingagirl FX for you that the evil one stays away!! I am taking 3000mg of EPO til I O so I think tonight will be my last night to take it. I have also been taking 50mg of B6 and 81mg of baby aspririn and a prenatal vitamin. I did take 200mg of soy cd3-7...I call it the "Mel"(cheekybint) plan, lol
> 
> Mandy welcome.
> 
> Mel you almost done organizing yet I am feeling neglected!! LOL Really I am glad you are busy makes the time go so much faster!:0)

Lol sorry ReedsG! Almost the end of the week so everything will be back to normal come next Monday :) 

See journal for full story!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wantingagirl how is your day?? NO AF she is on vacation and you will get your BFP!! PMA PMA

Hey Mel read the journal and love all the good things you have accomplished this week!! I hope your DH has a great bday!!:)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey reedsgirl, My day has been ok a bit insane tho. Took a digi BFN at 6pm and not much pee try to force myself bad idea haha.... Pains all morning on and off in legs, back and tummy now gone. Too late implantation tho? unless dates are wrong doubt it tho just waiting for her. Thanks for the PMA tho hun


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Got my AF girlies :cry:


----------



## LittleSparkle

Hi ya girls, its HippyMumma here! 

This is just a temporary username thingy. It's 2 weeks until my dissertation is due in and I was finding babyandbump far too much of a distraction and the whole TTC really was the very very last thing on my mind, but I was still finding myself drawn to this site 6thousand times a day! So I asked BandB to delete my account, so it's gone but not forever. I just need to email them again to get it back. Ive nearly finished my dissertation now which is why I made this temp account so I could quickly pop my head in and send my love to you all. (Loving the Mel Plan by the way ;) )

I just wanted to say I had'nt deserted you without saying goodbye!

As for the TTC thing, we have only had sex once this month 3 days before Ovulation, we could have done it the day before but Ive been really poorly, just that nasty cold, cough viral thing that's going round. But Im not 'trying' for a baby until uni is finished, we are having unprotected sex (rarely, poor DH he's been climbing the walls!!) but Im not going for it on designated days though, just whenever we get the chance and Im not up to my tits in statistical analysis and methodologies! 

Anyway, alllllll my love to you girls and may the Mel Plan work for you well! I hope when I come back in a couple of weeks (as HippyMumma!!) I see lot's of BFP's!!!

Have a lovely weekend, its so beautiful out there! xxxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

so sorry to hear that wantingagirl.....that sucks :( but never give up! keep trying! :dust:

good to see ya hippymumma! see you soon and good luck with uni....I know how hard it can be....did 5 years of it....

anyways today is my last day of soy...come on ovulation and EWCM!!

:hugs:


----------



## caro103

Afternoon girls! I'm back! had a fab holiday and have come back to gorgeous sunshine!

Going to spend some time catching up on all the threads later but thought would check this one out quickly before i go out.

I've followed the 'Mel' plan so far, hehe! Took Soy CD3-7 and been keeping up my B6 and EPO along with prenatals so fingers crossed for slightly earlier Ov! haven't been temping this wk though so will have a huge gap in my chart but never mind!

Reedsgirl, yay for Oving early!

Hippy...good to hear from you! 

Wanthingagirl, so sorry AF arrived

Welcome to newbies! xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

welcome back Caro! glad you had great vacation!

SMEP started today...LOL :sex:

hey cheeky, how did your appt go on Friday? hope everything is good...and happy bday to your OH....i guess you are enjoying your overnight guests...

welcome to the newbies and lets get our BFP this month for new year babies!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wantingagirl so so sorry the witch got you.

Caro your vacation sounds wonderful!! Now bring on your BFP!

Kissy how you doing girl??

Mel, how was that appt?? Hope it was all good news


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey reedsgirl! doing good! waiting for ovulation! done with soy and taking EPO...gonna test with OPKs starting monday...and in the meantime lots of :sex: LOL

how are you? in your two week wait? come on BFP!!!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes in the long dreaded 2ww and really kinda unsure what kind of cycle to expect since I did O early. Last month I had a 25 day cycle and so now I am not sure if I should expect it shorter or not. I did O on cd 12(by opks) so if I go 13 days from there I shoud be able to test on the 20th and know for it be pretty accurate I think. But who really knows..taking all the new pills may through my cycle off a bit but I know this month we did everything possible to get preggo!!:)


----------



## caro103

Go reedsgirl! heres to the PMA, 20th is not long away at all! If the Soy doesn't make me Ov early then i'll have only just Ov'ed and you'll be getting your BFP (fingers crossed!)

Kissy Fx'ed for Ov soon for you too this month! 

Mel-hope everythings alright? u been very quiet! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all!!

VERY busy week this week but that's now over. OH's party was great and i'm sure he's really enjoyed his weekend :D

Well I was confident i'd ovulated yesterday, I was O pains on my left side yesterday afternoon and my temp was up this morning. However, this afternoon I had O pains on my right side! My FS did say on Friday that I did have a folicle on both ovaries which were ready to pop so I actually think i've released 2 eggs this month! Fingers crossed we catch at least one of them!!!

So I'm counting today as 1dpo, will see what Fertility Friend has to say in a couple of days though

2ww here i come! 

Hope everyone's okay, sorry i've been quiet this week but I'll be back as usual from tomorrow, promise!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Mel is back!! What pills you still taking if any?? I am still doing the prenatal, B6 and the baby asprin still. I am still full of PMA this month and sypmtom spotting like crazy!!:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

wow! this is so exciting!!! I am so full of hope for all of us!!! two eggs cheeky! woohoo! hope you catch at least one!

i am only taking EPO and prenatal...temping and gonna start OPKs tomorrow...

welcome back cheeky! hope you dont symptom spot too much!

:dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone yup off I go again!! 

GL to everyone hope lots of BFP come our way

Hippymumma hurry up and come back, good idea tho or you would have never

got your work done :haha:

:dust: to all


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

Well the 2ww has finally started! PMA all the way!!

Great to see you HippyMamma, hope everything's going well!!

ReedsG - I'm only taking the Aspirin and my prenatel now

How is everyone doing?

I'm going to try and not symptom spot OR test until 24th too!


----------



## caro103

Hey girls!

Ah so jealous of those who've Ov'ed already! Yay for 2 eggs though Mel!!

I feel bloated today so reckon Ov is approaching, hopefully before Sunday as that'd be my normal day to Ov. I'm still taking prenatal, B6 and EPO. Will stop EPO once get EWCM.

Loving all the PMA in this thread at the mo! xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hopefully you'll O early and be in the 2ww with me and ReedsG by the end of this week!

I keep telling myself I've only got to wait till a week on Thursday and I can hopefully test! Not that long when you think about it :D

Come on BFPs all round!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel when did you stop taking the B6?? SHould I also stop taking it? LOL your my book of knowledge guess I could google it myself. 

I am so hoping all of us get our BFPs. Come storkie bring us ur babies!! 

Asfm I a full of sypmtoms and going crazy. LOL I couldn't wait to get home and get my bra off my bbs hurt so bad and the are bulging out the top. I am still really tired and a bit nauseated. But all I can do is hope for the best!!


----------



## LittleSparkle

<p>
Morning girls, Im still using this account. Does anyone else get superstitious when ttc? I dont want to get my HippyMumma account back, because I had that account for ages and never pregnant with it, I wonder if I will get pregnant using this one? I know, its silly isnt it?

Anyway, we only had sex twice this month because Ive been ill, the last time was 3 days before Ovulation so I was cutting it a bit fine and I thought I was out this month. But actually, I seem to be getting signs this month. Im due on in 7 days and usually my breasts would be big, veiny, painful (very!) and firm at this point, and actually they are none of those things, they are just a little sensitive. Exactly how they were for the 1st few months of my pregnancy..... I take this as very good sign indeed. Im up weeing twice in the night as well, which never happens. Im getting thirsty a lot, which I also had big time in the 1st three months of pregnancy.

This is the 1st month Im thinking hang on a minute.......... I think I might be in with a chance here!

Getting some tests on tomorrow morning, but really, Im testing from friday.

Like hearing your symptons reedsgirls, and looking forward to hearing of your BFP too Mel! x


----------



## LittleSparkle

It always goes quite after I post :(


----------



## cheekybint

That's my fault!!

I read the posts on my phone this morning and then never replied when i got on the laptop!!

Great to see you back HM! Please test tomorrow!! :D How is the studying going? 

ReedsG - I stopped taking the b6 on Sunday, I decided i didn't want to be putting too much of anything into my body once I got to the point that i could be pregnant. I've continued taking the aspirin and prenatal, that's it for me now till (if) next cycle starts

Edit - Oh and you have to go back to HippyMamma HM!!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... im quite supersticious like that too but hippymamma is such a cool name but your call lol.....

Signs sound really promising I hope this is it for you and everyone else that is waiting in the 2ww. Ugh I hate that wait if only it could pass so quickly. 

:hugs: to everyone. Hope you are all well? Signing off soon to get my stepson from school and hubby will be on pc after so speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## LittleSparkle

The studying is going well, Im at a stand still at the moment, Im waiting for my tutor to look through my last chapter, then I need to tidy it up a bit and it's done. So Im at a stand still until he gets back to me, which is annoying really, and the reason why Im back on here ;) Im on par for a 1st for it so Im told, so I have to be really vigilant about getting it right.

I will only be 7-8 dpo tomorrow, and it wont be FMU that I use (post comes midday) so I doubt it will show anything. But I know I will test anyway, lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Hippy I am with you on being supersticious!! If you feel better changing accounts go for it. I am just gald your back!!:) Good luck this cycle

I woke up with AF symptoms this morning so trying to stay full of PMA but guess only time will tell.


----------



## caro103

Hey Hippy, sounding promising! I was wondering if your more likely to get ur BFP while being distracted by other things so hopefully this is it for you! and about the account thing, whatever works best for you!

Mel, really think I might be going to OV quite early, had some watery CM today which normally builds up to EWCM in a few days, so hopefully by end of week! I also felt well horney (tmi!) last night, which isn't much like me! maybe those pills are working their magic!

Can't wait till you guys test! HM let us know the outcome!

Oh and btw, I can never post during the day cos my computer faces the whole office at work...not that'd get people talking! hehe


----------



## cheekybint

Haha Caro, both ReedsG and I found outselves V horny this cycle too! Maybe it is the tablets lol

Bought some ICs off Amazon today, 25 x 10mui for £4.50, bargain! I will be testing early you can guarantee on that! 

I'm still off work so can post away to my heart's content, although I only share my office with one other person anyway and that's my OH so I can pretty much do the same at work lol


----------



## caro103

Ohhh so looking forward to all those BFP's!
Wish I could post at work Mel, sometimes all the conversations have happened before I get home, esp ones in other countries! though if could check at work, I'd never get anything done! prob why the computers are arranged as they are!

Kissy have the pills had an affect on you too yet??


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey caro!

I think the EPO and soy is working....my CM is becoming pasty...sorry if TMI...and my cervix is soft too...fertility friend says this is the beginning of my fertile period....so I think I will ovulate early!! I never get this CM this early in my cycle....

forgot to use my OPK today... :dohh:

but I am very optimistic....maybe I will ovulate this weekend....CD15 or CD16...which is a lot better than CD21 from the cycles that I did ovulate!!

PMA!!!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kissy FX for a weekend O!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Caro now that would get people talking lol....

Wow a whole office to yourselves I dont think I would get any work done

I feel kind of the same aswell in the evenings alot of people are on then and my DH is always on PC in the evening with his silly WOW online game so I end up writing a really long post the following evening

Kissy that sounds really good, I hope you get your OV soon!!


----------



## LittleSparkle

Did a test, negative! But Im only like, 7,8dpo and it was with third MU after drinking loads of coffee, so its I was expecting a negative!


----------



## cheekybint

wantingagirl said:


> Caro now that would get people talking lol....
> 
> Wow a whole office to yourselves I dont think I would get any work done
> 
> I feel kind of the same aswell in the evenings alot of people are on then and my DH is always on PC in the evening with his silly WOW online game so I end up writing a really long post the following evening
> 
> Kissy that sounds really good, I hope you get your OV soon!!

Hey don't be knocking the Wow!! :D 

Although i've moved on to Guild Wars now...

Yes I'm a gaming geek :D


----------



## cheekybint

LittleSparkle said:


> Did a test, negative! But Im only like, 7,8dpo and it was with third MU after drinking loads of coffee, so its I was expecting a negative!

Hey HM, sorry it was a BFN, but like you said, it's early days yet and not with FMU!

Fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## cheekybint

Well my temp has gone up this morning and after fiddling with the next few days temperatures I've found that, if the temp stays high, FF is going to move my O day to CD16 from CD14. Which is not possible as I know I ovulated on CD14 and by CD16 all my EWCM had gone completely.

Blooming FF grr


----------



## caro103

Yay for an early Ov kissy! we can hopefully share the 2ww together! though who knows how long LP will be this cycle with taking the B6!

HM-early days! hopefully tomorrow or the next day the BFP will turn up!

To sound stupid, what is Wow?

FF says I'm most fertile at the mo so going to Bd tonight, feel horribly bloated and quite run down, hoping its a sign of early Ov!


----------



## cheekybint

Wow = World of Warcraft :D Online game!


----------



## LittleSparkle

Morning lovelies!

Got a BFN this morning and my breasts are 'due on' painful now which Im a little disapointed with. I know its not over til she arrives, but I remember what it was like when I was pregnant last time, and this wasnt it. Im a little suprised though, I felt like Ihad quite a few symptoms like I had with my son, but actually I realised that every one of them could be explained away easily. 

I'll do another one tomorrow and friday and probably not bother after that. More than anything I just want to make sure by friday either way as its my best friends birthday and obviously pubs and wine will be involved, so I didnt want to drink if I was, and I wanted to be able to relax and have a drink if I wasnt.

I was really convinced I was this month as well, totally convinced. But these boobs just say no. I can honestly set my watch by them, and these arent pregnany boobies, these are AF boobies. Never mind! Beautiful day! Nearly finished my dissertation! Lots and lots of stuff to be happy about and be distracted by!

Looking forward to hearing of others BFPs'! xxxxxx


----------



## cheekybint

Setting the time by your boobs!! hehe that made me chuckle!

Morning Ladies :)

Sorry you got a BFN HM :( When is AF due?


----------



## wantingagirl

haha Mel think my hubby would prefer to be married to you lol.... he goes between the two. Drives me insane tho hes on it every nite im just not into gaming at all. I call him a fashionable geek lol...

Caro like Mel says WOW the burden of my life haha

LittleSparkle/HM not sure what to call you lol.... so sorry for your BFN you are not out yet tho and hope you get your BFP. FX and keep us updated

Hows everyone else I missed?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up wantingagirl :) Yes my OH was quite pleased when he landed a gaming geek as his OH lol Although since i found BnB my gaming has taken a back seat to discussions about cervix mucus, ovulation and pregnancy symptoms!

How are you doing, have you been popping the pills?


----------



## LittleSparkle

LOL My name is Sarah :D

Im not due on until wednesday so still 6 days to go! Funny though, since my boobies are saying AF all the 'symptoms' I had before have gone! I dont feel disappointed any more, Ive just finished my dissertation, I am very, very happy. :D


----------



## caro103

Lol, gaming taking a backseat for CM, Ov and symptoms! that did make me chuckle!

Sarah! good to call people by actual names, don't count yourself out yet hun!

How's everyone else?

I got EWCM today! and lots of it, about 3 days earlier than normal! here's hoping! we BD'ed last night so hoping those little spermies are all sitting waiting for the eggy to arrive!


----------



## cheekybint

Yey for EWCM!!!!

Funny how we get excited about these things now isn't it lol

Best get some more BDing in Caro!


----------



## kissyfacelala

I know what you mean Mel! Today my CM is starting to get lotiony and creamy....next step is EWCM!!!

So ya I am very excited now!

cheers to CM, EPO and soy! LOL

:dust:

P.S. My name is Monica....


----------



## cheekybint

Woohoo Looks like the EPO and Soya have been doing their jobs this month!!

I want us all to get BFPs this month now!!


----------



## caro103

Ohhh me too! BFP's here we come! then we can start a Jan 2011 baby group in pregnancy buddies section :D

Monica, yay for you too! xx 

Think you can all guess what my name is...:D


----------



## cheekybint

Bob?


----------



## caro103

:rofl::shock: nope guess again :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sarah, Monica, Mel & Caro hey what up...I am Sandi. I am 9dpo and I am going to be bad and test in the am. I have a feeling it will be a BFN!! But well then I can get it out of my mind. It is bugging the crap out of me this month for some reason. 

I have one more day of work the off for the next 4 weeks!! YAY!! So excited.


----------



## kissyfacelala

good luck in the am Sandi! lots of :dust:

that is great you have four weeks off...as for me, one month from today we are off on our mexican riviera cruise!

good night!


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies :)

Good luck with the test Sandi!! I've everything crossed for you :D Fantastic news on the LOA, bet you can't wait. 

I'm not at all jealous of you Monica, not at all lol 

We're forgoing a holiday this year, my operation saw to that for this year and probably the next year too! We've got my in laws visiting for nearly all of June (they live in Australia) so that's taken care of most of our holiday time this year too

Possible symptoms today - cramps in one of my legs (which could obviously be caused by something else) and I'm absolutely shattered!


----------



## caro103

Ooh Sandi! Good luck, lots baby dust!

Mel-symptoms are symptoms!

Sarah-Any more news?

Monica-you Ov'ed yet? I think i'm still waiting! Lots more EWCM today so will be jumping on DH tonight, we didn't manage to BD last night so hoping not missed it by Oving today! though we did do Wed so should still be okay!


----------



## caro103

Oooh I just had quite bad pain round the ovary area, kinda hope that wasn't Ov cos we;ve not DTD for nearly 48hrs! grrr. Hurry up from work OH! hehe.
Hope you're all having a good evening!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Nope! no ovulation yet! my temp still low and EWCM has still not arrived...got a little EWCM yesterday but no positive OPK yet either...

But regardless, I am hoping this weekend and gonna jump my husband tonite and tomorrow and Sun or at least I hope to...and he is up for it...LOL

only CD14 too and the earliest I have ovulated is CD16 so now is the time to :sex: and catch that egg!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BFN for me girls but its not killed my PMA. Its still early and what will be will be. :)

Mel love the new symptom.

Caro hope dh gets home soon so you can catch that eggy!!FX

Kissy hope you O this weekend...and get in dreaded 2ww and it goes by fast for you and end with a BFP cause we are all getting them this month. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls I do have one sypmtom that is new for me and I just googled it just to see if it was a pregnancy symptom cause I remember having it with Dylan but just wasn't sure...my right eye won't stop twitching!! FX


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry about the BFN Sandi :( But you're right, it's still early!!

To be honest i don't even know why i test early because with all my other pregnancies I didn't get a positive until after 6 weeks. With my first i didn't get one positive on a HPT, only on a blood test at about 8 weeks!

Doubt it's going to stop me from testing like an idiot come the middle of next week lol

Fingers crossed for us all, I want to see at least 2 (would prefer all of us) BFPs from this group this month! 

Did we have any last month I can't recall??


----------



## caro103

Evening all, wow what a busy day for me! thought I would just pop in quickly to check on hows everyone is doing before we get down to hopefully some more BDing! 

Sandi-eye twitching! weird, but if it happened last time hopefully its a good sign!

Monica-that eggy appeared yet? Think mine has got lost :( still got EWCM today, though not as much as yesterday and day before. We managed to BD eventually last night, sometimes DH can be very frustrating, wants sex all month long but when I'm keen he's less so! I don't tell him I'm Oing soon so the pressure isn't there so its not like he knows what time of month it is! oh well, men!

So anyway, not entirely sure where i'm at this month, normally I'd O tomorrow, but been having EWCM for much longer than normal, but that could be the EPO and maybe the soy hasn't brought O forward, unless I get a temp rise 2mo. Who knows!!


----------



## caro103

Oh and Mel, don't think we did have any last month :( had couple the month before though! I'm with all of us getting the BFP then we can go onto 1st tri together! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro I know the eye thing is super weird. I am not sure what to make of it. But I hope it leads to my BFP. I would love for all of us to get BFPs and we can make a thread together!! I know what you mean about oh being keen on sex til the time we "need" them too and its like they are scared of the eggy thing!! LOL Good luck and I hope you O soon


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up caro, yeah your chart is still looking pretty low isn't it :( The soy only brought my O day forward by one day, but the EPO definitely increased how much (and for how long) EWCM i had. 

Hopefully you'll get a temp rise tomorrow!! I did notice my temp increase this cycle hasn't been as high as previous cycles so i'm assuming it's the tablets i've been popping. It's still slowly working it's way up, i'm just watching for that elusive dip that so many women seem to get before their BFP!


----------



## caro103

Sounds similar then Mel, my temps seem to be much more even than they have been in the past though so hopefully that'll be a good sign. Kinda wished I'd bought some opk's now, but hey never mind! Here's to a rise maybe tomorrow and if not Monday. Maybe I didn't take quite enough Soy to get an early Ov, only took 40mg CD3-7, but the tablets were so huge I'd have struggled to take more! Def had lots more EWCM though so hopefully those spermies are surviving up there-lol!

Any of you seen 'the great sperm race'? I watched it on youtube last night with DH, so interesting! its a wonder anyone gets preggers at all!


----------



## cheekybint

We watched that last night too, with exactly the same sentiments afterwards lol 

I took 200mg of soy, and yes you're right the tablets are huge, i was taking 9 a night lol


----------



## caro103

Uh I'm dumb sometimes, just had a mad moment and thought woah did I get the Soy completely wrong, but it was 40mg in each capsule and I took 4 a night, so 160mg. Hopefully there won't be a next cycle but if worst happens might up it to 5!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah i'm considering changing the days i take it next cycle if it's not worked this month. I took them 1 to 5 this time round in the hope of an earlier ovulation (because of OHs birthday) but it was only a day early so happened on his birthday!! The only good thing was there was 2 eggs this month, which is great, although i'm to understand that the earlier Soya is taken the quality of the eggs is reduced slightly. Hope that's not hindered my chances this month!! Although i suppose 2 eggs has actually doubled my chance this month :D

OH has fallen asleep with his head on one of my legs so i'm stuck on the sofa till i dare wake him!


----------



## cheekybint

Hmm I've just realised that i'm having a strange "feeling" low down in my pelvic. Like a pulling feeling - wonder what that is ?

It feels like, that feeling you get when your AF has started, like you can feel the flow inside you almost :S


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey girls! I see everyone is continuing with the PMA!!!

Did not ovulate yet! But I have tons of fertile CM!! never been this abundant! love that EPO. and my OPK gave a very faint positive!!!!

I took soy CD 3 to 7 with 360 mg each day...so I am think it is been helping with the ovulation...I just want to ovulate...early or late or on time does not matter since last month did not ovulate!!

gonna :sex: tomorrow...DH had to work today and he is passed out on the couch right now!! isn't morning :sex: best for conception???

he knows what time of the month it is...but he takes everything in stride...nothing seems to faze him...so it is not extra pressure for him knowing I am fertile...he is always up for it....literally...LOL

will be back here on monday...I have a baby shower tomorrow...not sure why I am going...it will just remind me of my pending BFP....but I will be spying for our ideas for my baby shower!!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOving your PMA as well Kissy. Have blast and the baby shower and hopefull soon they will be having one for you!!


----------



## caro103

Mel-ooh I've heard of others saying they have a pulling feeling before their BFP! 

My temp went up slightly this morning, but not dramatically like it usually does, and I was a bit late taking it cos I just couldn't wake myself up. Not to sure what to make of it, but if it rises again tomorrow (which will be way more accurate cos its a weekday) FF will say I Ov'ed on Friday!


----------



## cheekybint

Evening Ladies :)

Hope you enjoyed the baby shower kissy! Any sign of that egg yet?

Caro - Fingers crossed your temp is up again tomorrow, then you can join Sandi and me in this damn 2ww! :D

So how is every one doing today? Enjoyed your weekends? I'm back to work tomorrow :( Business as usual!

Sandi does your leave start tomorrow? Bet you can't wait :D

I've not much to report today. Was feeling sick earlier but i'm putting that down to the 2 cups of tea my friend made me followed by a long trip in the car lol

9dpo tomorrow so i MIGHT test, maybe lol 

I'm enjoying the PMA this month and don't want it to be knocked by a BFN, if it's going to be knocked i'd rather it was by AF arriving so i can at least start planning for the next cycle


----------



## caro103

Evening Mel, try to wait at least until Tues to test, especially if you're worried about being knocked by a BFN!

Monica-hope that baby shower was great! and gave you lots of ideas for your future LO.

I think I might be joining Sandi and Mel in the 2ww, did a sneaky temp take this evening (I know not accurate) and its well up so thats usually a sign it'll still be up tomorrow morning! bring on the 2ww! yay :D


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Temp gone up again this morning, but there's still another few days to go yet. 

Received an email over the weekend to say my tests have been despatched, so although I want to hold out until later this week, if they've arrived in the post today i'll almost definitely test tonight lol 

Then tomorrow morning, tomorrow evening, Wednesday, Thursday.. :D

No symptoms to report though, see how today goes!

Caro did your temp go up this morning?

Kissy, what's happening with your ovulation, any sign yet?

HM, have you tested again?

Sandi, have you tested again yet too?

Hope everyone is well :D


----------



## LittleSparkle

Morning! Mel, how many DPO are you now? Couldnt you test around now? <p>
I tested over the weekend, BFN and no surprises there (or disappointments, strangely enough??) because my boobs have been agony and Im getting period pain aswell, tomorrow or the next day will be CD one. I might actually make an effort to BD on the actual days next month, but saying that the next 4 weeks are just as full on as the last so it might take another back step again.

Did everyone have a lovely weekend?

Caro what DPO are you now? Kissy and everyone whats going on your end? xxxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Sarah :) I'm now 9dpo and if my ICs have arrived today (at work at moment) I will test tonight!

Sorry you got another BFN, fingers crossed for you next month! How's the course work going?


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe Mel Ive just been taking EPO 1500mg but getting the worst headaches ever is that even the right dosage to take?
I told my DH and he says can we swap, charming!! lol.... then again he has not thought this through as he would never get on the game :haha:

Hi Sarah its so funny how Im not usually good with names but seem to remember everyones on BnB. Thats good that you have finished it. Where are you on your cycle?

Woo hoo to EWCM Carol im trying to send a message to my eggy and sperm that something better happen this month or I am not going to be happy. 

I dont know if I have sed yet my names Shona. Yeah its funny how no conversation is out of bounds, HAHA if I spoke to DH about CM and my cervix think he would have a heart attack

Yay Sandi wow thats a good amount of time to be off, not long until you can test FX

Monica that cruise sounds lush

Mel how long til you can test? oooh ooooh implantation maybe? bubs settling in

Yeah Carol that programme is great. Poor spermies lol.... I dont think anyone did get BFP last month did they? Must be due some now!

My weekend was good but quiet, just stayed in weather so horrible here.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MOrning ladies. Yes I could probably have tested this morning and it have been accurate but pretty sure the witch is on her way...my number 1 sign for her is super gassy!(tmi) LOL and I am full of it this morning. My poor kiddos. Yes my leave starts today but its not a brilliant day I get to take my daughter to a funeral for her teacher that was killled last week and he was a awesome Christian man and very very amazing teacher and supporter of the youth. I had been a good girl the past few days and been remembering to temp before I get up but this morning I forgot!!UGH! But I think I need a new thermometer as mine is only keeping the very first temp I took in the memory. SO I have to write it down before I fall back to sleep.:)

Mel I hope your test come in today so you can get your POAS fix!! ANd a BFP!! WOOTWOOT!!

Caro any news with you this morning?

Wantingagirl..love your furbaby!! So pretty. 

Hm so sorry about the BFN you have some awesome PMA though!!:)


----------



## cheekybint

Shona :hi: , i was taking 3000mg so 1500mg is fine, good job you didn't take anything higher if it's been giving you such bad headaches. I had a few too, but nothing that wasn't manageable

Morning Sandi! Sorry you think AF is on it's way :( Hope it's not!!!

Very sorry to hear about your daughter's teacher, how sad :( Hope she gets through the funeral okay (well as okay as can be expected in the circumstances)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies! The shower was ok and I did get some ideas for my baby shower one day....I just focused on the spying so I would not be sad that someone else is pregnant and not us....

So sorry AF is on the way for you Sandi and Sarah....but until AF arrives there is always hope!

Ovulation is imminent!!!! got a slight positive OPK last night and my CM is fertile...just don't have the EWCM yet... :(

I do not know if I mentioned yet but when I went for my PAP smear in the fall, my doctor said I have a tilted uterus / cervix....I have read that this does not affect my chances of conceiving but I am wondering if it makes it harder to see if I have EWCM...

what do you ladies think?

It seems Caro, Shona and I are very close in cycles.. :) I hope my 2 ww wait starts within the next two days or so....if I get my BFP I would be able to tell my mom on Mother's Day that I am pregnant! So wishing for my BFP!!! My mom desperately wants to be a grandma!!


----------



## cheekybint

Just finishing work, haven't had time to read all your posts as my OH has been complaining about how much time i'm on BnB at work LOL!

Anyway, instead i was on Fertility Friend...

I've been playing with the next few days temperature and if it stays the same or increases FF is going to say my chart is Triphasic with possible implantation on CD22!!

Now i'm nervous about testing and definitely will NOT be testing today lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

Yipee! Cheers to Mel! I knew you were pregnant. I just have this positive feeling about you!!

Can't wait for your BFP posting!!


----------



## cheekybint

It's not a definite but it's looking really hopeful. which has had a terrible effect on my PMA now :( 

I really don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## caro103

Your chart looks amazing Mel! fingers crossed it just keeps rising!

Monica-not sure about the tilted uterus thing, have heard it doesn't affect chances of BFP too though so thats good. 

Sorry Sandi and Sarah, but like Monica says its not over until AF shows!

Shona, sorry about the headaches, I took 2000mg and have to say apart from increasing my CM I was lucky enough for them not to affect me. Hopefully they'll have done the trick though and you won't have to take them again!

Well...mm...I'm confused. Took my temp this morning and it was 97.45-but I woke up with a very dry mouth so reckon it wasn't accurate. Especially as my CM has dried up now and I feel like I normally do a few days post Ov. So I took it again a bit later and was 98.16 which is higher than my mormal resting temps and ff then says 3dpo, so going with that, but will keep my eye out for any other signs. 

Only other thing I can think is I've noticed I have a fallback cycle, usually about 4dpo so maybe one of my temps wasnt accurate last wk. who knows! any thoughts?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Mel!! I hope your temps stay up for you!!

Kissy I hear some woman do not get ewcm...I don't think I ever get anything that I would call that to be honest but I can tell you it is abundunt and there is lots of cm when I get my positive opk..

ASfm...I have lost all PMA. :( I know I am not out til the witch actually arrives but I am pretty sure she is on the way. I have the appt with the FS tomorrow and I was hoping to get to cancel it but I will keep praying and hope that I will wake up tomorrow and feel better about my situation.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey caro looks like we posted at the same time;) I wish I knew the answers for you on temps but I am horrible at taking my own. I keep trying but ugh I really think my bbt is broken cause it only holds the first temp I ever took with it..97.70. And I know that was not the temp I had yesterday cause I wrote it down and it was 97.78 so I don't know. I forgot to take it this morning so who knows...


----------



## caro103

Hey Sandi, hopefully the FS will have some answers for you hun! and you never know it might be fab news ;)

The temps thing doesn't add up at all for me this month, think all the pills have had an effect. Also I'm pretty rubbish at remembering the instant I wake so there is a good chance some aren't all the accurate! thats why going by CM this month for Ov. They usually give me a clue when AF is on the way though as I get a drop. But then the B6 might affect that this month! arrrr, wish I'd done OPks!

Oooh Mel can't wait for you to test! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Evening ladies

I'm now not feeling good about this month at all, I shouldn't have played with FF really because if my temp goes down again tomorrow i'll be devastated :(

Hope yours continues to rise though Carol so you know you've had your O :)

Sorry you're full on PMA Sandi :( It's always the same isn't it, first week we're all full of it but by the 2nd it's pretty much all gone. I really hope you get some good news tomorrow

Well my ICs didn't turn up today so I couldn't test even if i wanted to. If they come tomorrow i will definitely test just to put my mind at rest one way or the other

Gosh i really really hope this is it, i could cry i'm that nervous


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mel I have probably cried enough for both of us today. :( I know right coming off O time I am always so sure this is the month and by time its time to test I am so unsure of myself and just feel like crap to be honest. 

Girls thank you so much for being so supportive!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

BIG HUGS to you Mel! Don't worry and relax! easier said than done but what will be will be!
:hugs: :hugs:

I still think you are pregnant! remember two eggs! it doubled your chances!! PMA :dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Sandi! don't cry! Crying gives you wrinkles! I know this is hard...I keep freaking myself out this month...almost at ovulation but keep thinking what if I don't ovulate again!!

My OPK was slightly positive and my CM is fertile but not the EWCM

Well good that some women don't get EWCM! Maybe I am one of them...going by temp and my OPk as well.

Today I had wierd symptom...Really stuffy and runny nose at the same...left was stuffy and right was runny...could that be the EPO? giving me abundant mucous everywhere? sorry if TMI....

Carol, temping is hard....I am just lucky that I wake up at the same time everyday....so I would not worry...

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Thanks for the laugh Kissy I needed it. The things I torture myself with and how a comment like that can lighten my heart. Thanks:)


----------



## cheekybint

Lol kissy if it's giving you mucus up there you'd better lower your dose!

Glad you smiled Sandi, I know I keep saying it but we are all here for you :) We will get there!

Well on a more positive note, I read an article on Soya and it showed that 70% of all women who were taking it fell pregnant in their first month of using it. So if that's the case we should be getting some BFPs between us!


----------



## kissyfacelala

I think it is just a coincidence! and I am over analysing everything! I was just thinking maybe EPO gives a runny nose....

I am taking 3000 mg of EPO a day which is what it says on the bottle and I read on some website to take 3000 mg.....

Sandi...glad to make you smile!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah i was taking 3000mg too, no runny nose for me lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you Sandi, he is pretty. Oh my gosh what happened to the teacher? I hope the hag stays away or else!!!

Oh I might give it up Mel if it carries on as non stop migraine since day 1 of cycle but Im intrigued to keep going to see if any difference oh the things we do lol.....

Aww Monica I hope you get your BFP too, when is your mothers day? Ours was a while ago over here. Yes we are vey close in cycles so can go insane in the 2ww together hehe Im getting impatient and want to ovulate soon

haha thats funny Mel. I hope this is it and at least some of us get BFP but hoping all

Monica I have heard that instead of pillow under your bum you have to lay on your tummy instead and have pillow under hips and tummy with legs in the air. Also there is a very not nice position that is the best for that. My sis has a tilted uterus and got pregnant no problem 

Ugh Carol the headaches are so severe but trying to bear with it if it works, may just switch to preseed next month

I have heard that ewcm can still exist up there even if you dont see it.

I havent been taken Soya Mel how much do you take and what does it do?


----------



## cheekybint

Hi wantingagirl how's your head??

I (along with Sandi, Monica and Caro) have been taking Soya Isoflavones this cycle. It's natures answer to Clomid, and you take it in exactly the same way. I took it for 5 days at the beginning of my cycle and my FS confirmed 2 dominant follicles this month, both of which I ovulated :D

Everyone else seems to be having positive ovulation results from it too

Hopefully it's going to lead to some BFPs aswell :D


Edit - Removing the L from Caro's name!! ;)


----------



## caro103

Hey guys, not sure where the Carol has come from but names Caro or Caroline ;)

Shona (hope i remembered that right ;) ), Soya acts a bit like a natural Clomid and you take it the same way. I only took 160mg a day, think Mel took 200mg. It has confused my cycle slightly but think I o'ed eariler. Its also meant to increase the LH so give you a better Ov with a stronger egg!

Wow Mel-70% of people get their BFP with Soy! woohoo! BFP here we come! 

Sandi totally see what you mean about PMA the 1st wk and not the 2nd! at the mo mine is somewhere in the middle at the moment! just feel a little uncomfortable today


----------



## cheekybint

Yes, according to this site...



> Impressive. I found a survey on FF that was interesting as well:
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/images/soybfp.gif
> 
> What was interesting is that 75% of the women who tried Soy Isoflavones got a BFP in their FIRST cycle trying. I checked the survey more recently and the number has jumped to 77% since I took the screenshot.

Here's the link if you want to read the rest: 

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/

The downside is (as i've just discovered) was that only 8 people were taking Soya at the time of the Survey on FF lol

I'm going to have a dig on FF and see if i can find an upto date version


----------



## caro103

How do you add that you've taken it on FF? I marked it down as Clomid...


----------



## cheekybint

I added it through "Add/Edit Checkboxes" option underneath the "Medications/Supplements" tick boxes


----------



## caro103

Don't worry I worked it out! My the chart looks so much more exciting with the crosshairs :D


----------



## cheekybint

Oooh count down begins, fingers crossed for you Caro!! :D


----------



## caro103

you testing in morning or just waiting to see what happens to your temp now? so hope this is it for us all!


----------



## cheekybint

I'll test tomorrow, as soon as my ICs arrive anyway, which i hope will be tomorrow!


----------



## caro103

woohoo, that'll be something to look forward to for after work!
Good luck!


----------



## cheekybint

No work tomorrow lol Not for me anyway :D


----------



## caro103

Lucky you! No fair! hehe, got an okay day planned for tomorrow though, so it should pass nice and quickly! Good luck in the morning, I'm heading off to bed now! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Mel I think I am stalking you again. LOL. I am feeling somewhat better this evening even though I did get another BFN..I am just going to get ready for the next month and try some more things for cm. I do have the appt with FS tomorrow so we will see what all I can find out.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

How is everyone today?

Good luck at the FS today Sandi, hope it all goes well!

My temp went up again this morning, will test as soon as my ICs turn up. Trying not to get my hopes up though


----------



## cheekybint

Bfn :(


----------



## LittleSparkle

Oh hun, sorry to hear this. But its still early, and Ive been told enough times that despite the sensitivity of those tests, they are still pretty shite. And they blatantly dont pick up lines like a FRER does.

My fingers are crossed for you for a BFP this month. xxxx


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Sarah, i'll keep testing till AF arrives, you never know :)

how are you doing?


----------



## LittleSparkle

Good thanks hun!!! 

My son asked me if I had a baby in my tummy this morning..... needless to say I did a 30 minute hardcore swimming at the local swimming pool after I dropped him off at nursery, and will continue to do so! I wouldnt mind if I actually did have a 'baby in my tummy' but I dont! hahaha! Im not over weight, but Im a stone over my own personal 'ideal' weight and Im struggling to shift it, so I guess swimming is a good idea.

Bless him though, so sweet that he asked. As if it would be totally normal for mummy to have baby in her tummy. &#9829;


----------



## cheekybint

Oh bless him! He'll ask that one day and you'll be able to say yes :D

I know what you mean about the weight. I've put on so much in the last 6 months since my op, i'd already put on half a stone after being made redundant last June. I need to loose about a stone, maybe a stone and half, but i've little motivation at the moment to do anything about it! Good luck with the swimming! I used to swim half hour daily (during my lunch breaks) and it really does make the difference.

I keep telling myself that i'll get pregnant soon and then can worry about the weight issue after!


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... duh that was me Caro prob my fault I assumed the 1 was instead of an L lol.... Slap to me 
so you can take the soya girls even if you Ovulate, so that its earlier and stronger is that right? Would you just get that from holland and barrets? 

Mel my headaches are pathetic I have stopped taken EPO now and not seeing any improvement in EWCM would the spermies still live if I only get ewcm a couple of days before OV?

Wow wicked Mel something else for me to try which my DH will think I am off my head tee hee

Sandi I hope the appointment goes well. I always feel so much better when Im doing something to help get that BFP. Something to focus on I guess. totally unrelated you look so like when of my friends from work. 

Ooooh Mel does that mean possible implantation dip?
Sorry for BFN Mel but like Sarah said may be too early?

Monica how are you?

Isnt that funny Mel I am not overweight but 1 stone and a half over my ideal weight and I just cant get motivated either. My excuse is what is the point when I will be pregnant soon (I hope) and put it back on. But after I have had my child I guess I wont have a reason not to.


----------



## LittleSparkle

If I dont get pregnant next cycle Im going to change back to being HippyMumma ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning Girls...well not going to the FS...Tj "forgot" and took off and went fishing. I am pretty angry to say the least. And after the day I had yesterday it didn't help at all. I said in my journal I was going to take a break from this site but I can't stay away. I need the support of you ladies or I really feel like I am alone.:(


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning girls!

SMEP is out the window this month!!! Last night DH was too tired and this morning he wasn't up (if you know what I mean) for it!! :(:(

Gonna try tonite.....

so sorry to hear about these BFN!! But Mel, 10DPO is early and ICs are just not that great.....I use them as OPKs and no definite LH surge! And did you not say that for your last pregnancies you needed a blood test to get a positive and it was at 6 weeks?
So I am not counting you out this month!

Sandi,that sucks about your BFN and your appointment....sometimes I wonder what men are thinking....yesterday DH knew I was fertile and he just fell asleep....Do I have to keep reminding him??? Shouldn't he take some initiative????

Anyways....I kinda feel ovulation pains coming on and I am really hoping it is not too late!!! DH better hurry home! I will be naked by the time he gets home!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Monica!! I understand what you mean about having to keep reminding them I am tired of reminding him...but guess men just don't get it like we do


----------



## caro103

Evening girls! Monica, totally get you on the DH thing, they just don't seem to get how little chance you have each month! so frustrating! but spermies can survive in watery fluid too so even with no EWCM people still get their BFP. 

Not sure where I'm at this month either, if have Ov'ed later than thought we haven't BD since Friday so theres no chance! but as i had EWCM most Thurs/Fri and some Wed and Sat I really think thats when I O'ed. 

Shona-don't worry about the name thing, hehe, thought would correct though! ;) you nearly at Oving? and I have the exact same excuse about the weight! although my mother told me last night i've packed on the pounds-grrr so am trying to gently do something about it!

Mel-really don't count yourself out yet, those temps still up nice and high and look like they're still climbing! IC's are better for POAS habit rather than accurate results. Use a proper test in a couple of days (though I'll be testing come 10DPO with IC's too, so remind me of that advice, hehe!)

Sandi-as I said in your journal, really glad you decided not to leave bnb, love having you around hun!

So I have quite sore boobs to touch today :D and I've only reported that once before in my charts at 4dpo so hoping its a good sign!


----------



## kissyfacelala

woohoo! let the two week wait begin!!!

I ovulated today and we :sex: ....i even had my ovulation pains and EWCM and the OPK was right...I got the positive sunday night and they say to :sex: within 24 to 48 hours since that's when you will ovulate!!

I am so excited!! :....so now I am hoping and praying and crossing all my fingers and toes!!!


:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro I would miss you ladies too. I really hope you caught the egg this month. You too MOnica...it seems as my 2ww is coming to the final days you guys are beginning but I really hope the witch leaves all of us alone forthe next 9 months!!;)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Sandi, I am also very glad you decided not to leave! we are in this together!!

We all need each other's support...this site is an excellent way to vent, share our hopes and dreams....laugh and cry.....we ride the highs and lows together....and I would miss anyone who would leave!!

yup! i am in the two week wait!! I really hope I do not symptom spot! i am thinking of testing 16 dpo...Just before mother's day on may 9....the only thing that is bugging me right now is that if I get my home BFP and I will not be able to get it confirmed by my doctor...he is going on holidays that week!! uggh!!
BFPs for all! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Really sorry you didnt get to your appointment Sandi and know what you mean. Sometimes I feel like taking a break but it can do more harm than good as you are still thinking about it but no-one to talk to. We are all here for you xxx When will your next appointment me then and will they still charge you for that one?

tee hee Monica can we not just get a collection and do it ourselves??! lol.... I actually knew someone that did that on here and got BFP. My DH is the same sometimes last month missed second peak day he had a couple of drinks and er well you know the rest lol.... wow GL yay to OV catch that eggy spermies

Did you say you have had your surge?

Too right you should correct Caro hate it if people get my name wrong hehe..... uh why do people have to say things like that (no offence to your mum by the way) my mother in law always tells him that he is packing on the pounds and I get so mad with her he is lush and no need to say that. And with her seems to be when she has put on a little bit of weight on herself but I would never say it to her. 
Still on high day on monitor so should ovulate either tomorrow or Friday yay hurry up

Hope its a sign too and :hi: to the rest of the girls!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have a blessed day ladies!! I will be back on later to update me. I am going to find something fun to do again today!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

So according to FF, 83% of the triphasic charts on there are pregnancy charts!

What's the betting i fall into the over 17% lol

Okay, so my chart is triphasic, according to FF, with possible implantation on CD22, 3 days ago. 

So now I'll just have to keep testing and see!!

Hope everyone's okay - I'm at work today, will be on later to have a good read of all the posts


----------



## LittleSparkle

Well, I seem to have missed AF! It was due today, its never ever late, its sometimes a day early but in....*does the maths, ummm*....15 years its never been late (Unless Ive been on the pill).

All tests negative! Period pain stopped, boobs back to normal, so God knows whats going on.

Good luck to Mel on being on the positive side of the tri chart!


----------



## caro103

Woohoo for trisphasic Mel! pma that your not the 17%!!!

Monica, woohoo for Oving, you're not far at all behind me now!

Shona, hopefully you join us anyday!

I've been for my 2nd run/walk this week tonight! feeling quite proud. Can't help but still pick at the choc easter eggs though:dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HM YAY for the no show AF!! Praying for your BFP!!

Mel, I really hope FF is right and you also get that BFP this month!!

Caro wish I could run/walk with you. Motivation is a issue for me however a few of my friends are trying to talk me into to softball..I use to love to play and be pretty good but I missed last summer with my TR and now I am just not sure. LOL It could just be I have gotten lazy!!

Okay ladies I am out for the month..Af got me today. I am okay now..but after my 2day pity party I should be. This month I think I will only do metformin, prenatal vitamin and the soy. And nothing else just enjoy when I want to bd and other than that what will be will be. Boy I wish I could feel this way all month:)


----------



## LittleSparkle

CD1 today! Im so relieved what a weird month, even last night there was no sign of her, I started to panic! no periods mean no ovulation and Im too young for menopause! 

Ok, one day late and the melodrama already started ;)

Its all good though, shes here!
I might actually TTC this month, depends how the rest of the month goes....
Good luck Mel!


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

Sorry your AFs arrived Sandi and Sarah, I'm glad to see you're both okay about it though. Apart from the irrational menopause thoughts Sarah!! 

Caro, I'm with Sandi on this one - I wish I could be motivated to do things like that too! I have promised myself that if I don't get my BFP this month that I'm going to start doing something more physical than taking the rubbish out lol Also going to stop buying biscuits! 

As for me, I tested this morning, still BFN. Will buy a decent test on Saturday if AF hasn't got me. Temp dropped a little today but not alot


----------



## kissyfacelala

Sandi and Sarah, so sorry your AFs arrived :(:( But onward to the next cycle...and we are cheering you all the way!

Well I guess its up to me, Mel, Caro and Shona to get a BFP!!!

Don't worry Mel about your BFN and slight dip in temperature...it is all good....because I know you are pregnant!! :)

My chart is showing its typical slow-rise pattern...2 DPO and nothing to report....

Have a great day ladies!

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Glad to hear everything is working great this month Kissy, what day did you ovulate in the end? Hopefully the Soy is working for you!!

2 down :( 3 to go, I really hope we get at least one BFP this month!!

Not convinced it'll be for me though, BFN again this morning. AF almost due too


----------



## kissyfacelala

I ovulated CD18....which fell right in the middle of CD16 to CD21...the days when I ovulated during the previous cycles...considering that last cycle was anovulatory, I think the soy just allowed me to ovulate...I will take anything!

I have an appointment with my doctor on May 25....he is away when I would need to go there to confirm a BFP and then I am away...so this appt is right after our trip....I am really hoping it will be a pre-natal visit....

I am also fertile during our trip and should ovulate the day of this appt....so this appt will either confirm I am fertile or will be a prenatal visit or will be a consultation and / or referal to a fertility clinic for the next steps if there are any issues....


----------



## cheekybint

Blimey you've got it all worked out Kissy!

Hope it's a prenatal visit!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

OMG! OMG! OMG! what is going on with me!! I am having cramps right now that seem like ovulation pains! and I just checked my CM and it was all EWCM!! and cervix seems soft and high!

Could I have mis-interpretated the signs two days ago or I am ovulating twice with 2 eggs this month....

I guess I have to :sex: tonite?

what you girls think?


----------



## caro103

Evening girls.

Sarah and Sandi, so so sorry girls that AF came :(

Mel-how'd you feel? hoping this is it! the little drop in temp doesn't mean anything!

Monica-yep I'd BD tonight if I were you, just incase, not worth missing the opportunity!

Any news Shona?

As for me, been dying to come on here all day to tell you what happened today, very nearly logged on at work as was in office alone, then thankfully thought better of it and 2 seconds later my manager walked in! someone was watching over me today!

Anyway had an exciting morning (only in the TTC world lol) but basically when I wiped had ever so slight spotting, more like brown CM. and then lots of CM, so much I was worried AF had arrived ridiculously (sp) early, but not she's not. And then this evening at my mums I got really sharp stabbing pains in lower abdomen just a couple of times! really hoping these are sign's of implantation!

Although no idea whats going on what my chart...its all wonky! hehe


----------



## caro103

Btw, I'm totally not motivated to exercise either but go with a friend who is also considering TTC so we can chat about stuff to its a good opportunity to gossip without the blokes listening, and much better for us than sitting on our bums! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Kissy, 2nd ovulations happen within 24 hours of the first - so i've read anyway - but just to make sure BD BD BD BD BD!!!!!

Caro! That could be 1 of 2 things. Obvious one being implantation bleeding (yey!!!) the 2nd being ovulation bleeding, because it's brown it's old blood and it may have taken a while to work itself out of your system. Saying that though, 6 days is a long time for it to come out isn't it!!

I'm going with the 1st - Implantation bleeding :D

Fingers crossed for you Caro :D


----------



## caro103

eeel hope its not a well late Ov as we haven't bd for a while as DH been working far to much! haven't had any sign of fertile cm for since Saturday though so hoping its IB, only time will tell though! could just be something very random I guess, will try not to get to excited and am def not gonna tell DH as he'll just poopoo it and spoil my imagination running away!


----------



## GinWelsh

Thanks so much for the invite Mel! Hello everyone, my name is Ginger. LONG story short...I'm 16 dpo...2 days late...CD 32...BFN's. Hoping it's more than the clomid causing af to be late. Either way, I'm sorta losing my mind. Hope all is well in the ttc world.


----------



## caro103

Welcome ginger! heres hoping your BFP is right on its way :D


----------



## GinWelsh

Thank you caro. Hope in a week you get yours!


----------



## cheekybint

:hi: Ginger! Glad you decided to join us :D


----------



## cheekybint

I'll be 13DPO tomorrow Ginger, AF due then too! Hope you get a BFP soon :D


----------



## GinWelsh

Very cool...we are very close. Hope you get your BFP too!!! I'm so anxious I feel I may explode. I'm thinking of taking an opk tonight. Dunno though.


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you :)

I've had nothing but BFNs so far so I'm not too hopeful at the moment. Expecting to wake to the witch in the morning (it's 10.40pm here so off to bed soon)


----------



## GinWelsh

Lol, so you're ahead of me...it's only 4:40pm here. Do be upset. I was but I've been reading of really late positives so let's be hopeful.


----------



## cheekybint

That's the silly thing, I've had very late positives with all my other children, so logically I know I shouldn't be concerned by BFNs right now.

Logic is out the window of course!


----------



## GinWelsh

I know what you mean. I was like a week late with my daughter...maybe longer. Then some were neg and some were pos for several days. It's so very frustrating. Well hang in there. I hope you post some good news in the am.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Ginger!! Hope you get a BFP soon!!

Mel can't wait for the update in the am and really hoping the witch stays away and the plans worked for you this month!!! :)

Caro, I love the IB!! I know that is what it is!! 

Monica catch that 2nd egg and lets have some twins!!:) You and Mel are twin bound. hehehe

Sara I am with you on the cycles...I am on cd2. And I know this is a little ahead but ladies can we keep this thread. And maybe change it to a 2011 baby so it sticks for a while. LOL.

I have been flower crazy, have bought and planted more flowers in the past few days I hate to tell Tj what I have spent. But I am happy and I don't think he would really care cause I have gotten some beautiful ones and the yard looks great!!:)

Oh and sorry if I forgot anyone it was a busy thread today. LOL Luv ya girls!!


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies 

Slight temp increase this morning
BFN
AF cramps 
AF due today/tomorrow (usual LP is 12 days)

Will see how it goes, at work today so hopefully that'll take my mind off everything

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for the girls that got AF. Huh yeah I will be so happy if one of us at least gets a BFP even if it wasnt me. 

Monica maybe ewcm descending after OV I get that every month for a couple of days after, do you have an OPK to test for peace of mind! Yay cmon no pressure!! lol.....

Caro - Ah I havent even OV yet another high day on monitor so guess I should OV tomorrow day 16 bedding tonight and using a softcup they are ace then the dreaded 2ww approaches. How are you and the rest of the girls?
oooh oooh sounds very much like IB I hope so!!!

hey ginger welcome!!!!

Mel PMA PMA Im rooting for you

Yes girls keep this thread love that there is a couple of us and is a close thread. Someone wanna change the name?

Mel FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX

Much love girls :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Welcome to Ginger! The more the merrier! You are joining a great group! :hugs: to all :)

As for me...my temp is slowing rising....went up again today! And I have acne breakout which I think is due to the shift from estrogen to progesterone....Did not :sex: last night!! DH was too tired! :(:(:(:(

But I think you are right Shona....I thought the same thing about maybe the EWCM is just descending....And I have been constipated too...sorry if TMI....and those feelings for me are like ovulation pains...so many conflicting symptoms...and my OPK was negative so I am pretty sure that I did ovulate 3 days ago...which is relieving since we did not :sex: last night.

I read somewhere that a lady had constipation 1-3 DPO but I think it is just a coincidence for me....if that eggy has been :spermy: then it is still travelling to my womb so way too early for any symptoms.

have a great day ladies and will be back later for any news :dust:


----------



## caro103

Afternoon girls, yay Mel for no AF this morning, really really hope she doesn't appear overnight!

Thanks for all the positivity about symptoms yesterday but ff put my Ov back a day today so that would have only been 5dpo (if I actually listen to it!). I will know by next week :)

Its such a gorgeous evening and I'm out of work an hour early :D, off to play with my god-daughter for a bit before she goes to bed! then will pop back in and see how everyone is.

Agree want to keep this thread running, love you guys! HM are you able to still sign into your old account to change the name?

xxx


----------



## caro103

Where is everyone today? all out enjoying the sunshine I guess :D!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Only news from me is BBs have been killing me today, but that not that unusual for end of cycle.

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Wasnt on much yesterday Caro as my hubby takes over the PC at the weekend as working all week and I had lots to do. I still have only a high day on my monitor im getting sick of seeing them and wanna see a peak already still nothing yet and usually day 15/16 

Hows you and the rest of the girls? Up to anything nice today?


----------



## caro103

Hi Shona, you and everyone else obviously has lives at weekends other than bnb :haha:

I'm good thanks, on tender hooks, just wanna test already! my pma's still there although now feel more like AF is coming, just keep reminding myself thats what many people say before their BFP!

Not up to much myself today, need to give the house a scrub :wacko: and delaying by watching the London marathon! It's also had the cheek to rain here after all the lovely weather we've had recently, so stuck indoors :dohh:

Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry I've not been around much this weekend! We spent yesterday out buying garden furniture and the usual food shopping and today we spent half of it asleep lol Been gutting the house this afternoon whilst OH has been planting conifers and some trees in our back garden. It's actually starting to look like a garden now instead of just a lawn! :D That's the problem with buying new properties, the gardens are so plain, no character! Getting there now though, hope to get some plants in during the week - hopefully!!

Not much to report from me anyway, still no AF still no BFP. 

Hope everyone's doing okay :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

I am sorry too that I have not been around this weekend....had a first communion celebration yesterday and today I have been working in the garden as well and cleaning up the house....just trying to keep busy during this two week wait...

fertility friend says I can test on may 7....which would be 1 day late....17 DPO...but of course I have POAS syndrome and will test way earlier....probably may 2....12 DPO....one week to go! no symptoms...

hope everyone is welll....

that sucks Mel....no AF and no BFP...but I would not worry.... :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Doesnt it always rain on weekends??? lol....

Dont really have a life Caro off bnb hubby and son takes over pc at the weekend as hubby off work lol.... only really get on here in the mornings weekdays

Mel when is your AF due?

Monica and everyone else in 2ww GL! Should be in 2ww tomorrow


----------



## cheekybint

Well AF got me today ladies, apparently 4 days late but i suspect i just ovulated later than I expected

Oh well on to cycle 6! 

Fingers crossed for you still waiting this month xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:( this totally sucks Mel!! I am so sorry to hear this! But you are right! On to your next cycle!! Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hey guys, nice to have you all back ;) hope all had nice weekends! mine was very boring, hence being on here so much!

Mel- again huni, am so sorry the nasty witch turned up xx

Shona, yay for nearly being in 2ww! hope you're getting in lots bd.

Monica, no symptoms might be a good sign!

Sarah and ginger, heard nothing from you guys in a while, hope everythings ok.

mm me...much less positive today, my temp took a nasty dip this am and I feel like AF is approaching :( cervix is still high and closed though so am holding onto a shred of hope still. Just did an IC and snowy white can back :( xx


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you both :)

Caro - Looking at your previous charts the dip is a little earlier than your usual AF dip, was the temperature taken at your usual time? I would see what it does tomorrow, hopefully it'll start going back up :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

I am no expert when it comes to charts....so I cannot really comment

so I would appreciate some comments on mine....why is it so different from yours, Mel and Caro....fertility friend detected ovulation but it does not seem biphasic at least not as pronounced as yours...

here is my chart...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ac773

thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey kissy :hi:

That seems to happen with all of your charts straight after ovulation, which would probably indicate a low rising progesterone. This isn't a problem so don't worry about it, it varies from woman to woman. I'd expect to see a rise tomorrow or the next.

Also I would actually believe that you did in fact ovulate last month, on around CD40. If you look at it, you'll see that your temp is slightly higher till about CD46 and gradually increased before dropping off again before AF


----------



## kissyfacelala

Thanks Mel!

Everyone seems to think I ovulated last month...but I was taking FEMMED which is hormonal balance vitamins....I think this allowed my progesterone to kick in and get me to AF....

taking charge of your fertility book says my charts are slow-rising....so I am not worried since my LP is always 15 to 16 days :) just wanted some 2nd opinions :)

really trying hard not to symptom spot....but today I am bloated, had cramps that seemed like ovulation cramps and I had diarrhea....whatever....probably ate too muchg over the weekend...too early for anything!!


----------



## cheekybint

My turn to support you through your 2ww now! You're almost half way through now so not long to go :D 

Fingers crossed for a BFP Kissy! For you and Caro :D


----------



## caro103

Hey Mel and Monica!

Mel, I took my temp about an hour earlier this morning, and did have to get up to take it as left thermometer in bathroom :dohh: My temps are a tad wobbly as not to good at doing it as soon as wake up, yesterdays really high one was later than normal and pretty sure i'd woken a few times before took it, like awake but not awake enough to realise if you get me!?

Ah my BBs REALLY hurt and got AF like cramps :wacko:. 

Hopefully you're right and temp goes back up tomorrow though!

Monica-I'd agreed with Mel, slow rising and possible you have a fall back cycle too (presume you can have both) neither are supposed to affect your chances!

Come on BFPs!

Ooh and get me, I went for another run tonight!!! (and then ate a chocolate muffin :blush:)


----------



## cheekybint

Caro there is a temperature corrector on FF which might be worth using for the last 2 temps just to give yourself a better idea of what's happening

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/tempcorr_module.php




caro103 said:


> Ooh and get me, I went for another run tonight!!! (and then ate a chocolate muffin :blush:)

That sounds like something i'd do! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI girls. Sorry I have been mia all weekend my computer at home has went wacko and I can't get on line!!:( But nothing new to report for me other than I am not taking anything this month and have started a hardcore diet with the help of some pills to lose some weight. Maybe this will be less of a roller coater for me as this is something I can control and with the ttc I have no control. Have a blessed day ladies


----------



## cheekybint

Oooh what pills are you taking Sandi, are they magic ones? I need to find a pill that works whilst I sleep and I wake up a few pounds lighter each day :D

I've decided to cut out the B6 this month, but carrying on with the rest. Going to take the Soy CD3 to 8 this time round though


----------



## caro103

Hey Mel, thanks! my chart looks much nicer now :D, and the temps are still going up! will do my utmost to take it properly tomorrow as its a pretty key day!

Also I was thinking about your extended cycle and it might have been the B6 that gave you a longer LP, not wrong ovulation date. So as you don't have a problem prob is a good idea to cut that out.

Sandi, you gotta sort that computer out girl! xxx


----------



## caro103

Ps hope you have more success that me at dieting...I seem to be going backwards! don't even want to step on scales and definately not the wii board (as they make the little guy go all fat :()

:D


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Mel, im in the dreaded 2ww and sure I will be joining you. Hope you are ok and as Monica says onwards and upwards hun. I ovulated day 18 this month later than usual so no doubt a 31 day cycle rather than 28/29 so just shows us not always spot on the same date every month. I hope you get your BFP this cycle, someone on this thread has to get one!!

Sorry for your negative test hun when is your AF due? Yes bedding lots lol... esp since later Ov than expected. 9,13,15,17,18 so far second peak so will also bed tonite 
Quiet weekend for me too, going out this friday nite for my bday with the girls. Not kidding I havent been out in 2 years, im not really bothered but my sis asked and didnt want to drink but they will click on if I dont. Only going to have 2 or 3 tho as can make an excuse going out for lunch the following day and dont want a hangover. 

Sorry Monica im rubbish with temps

hehe.... Caro its fine for the muffin I would say as compensating with the running hehe...

Sandi thats a good idea as something to focus on hun

GL girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Fingers crossed for you wantingagirl, and everyone else!

I really want to see some BFPs from this thread this month, although those who get them have got to promise they won't desert the rest of us! :D

Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

cheekybint said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you wantingagirl, and everyone else!
> 
> I really want to see some BFPs from this thread this month, although those who get them have got to promise they won't desert the rest of us! :D
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxx

Yes definitely...... promise. What I find hard to adjust to is people that you talk to every day and they get their BFP and then you dont hear from them as they think its hard to see it. I dont care about seeing it in fact Im so happy to see it what I dont like is someone posting hey bfp and you have never heard from there before and you congratulate them and they say nothing back. I would love for us all to keep in touch xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah I don't like that, feel abandoned lol We can all carry on in this thread until we've all got our BFPs then get admin to move it to the pregnancy forum! :D

We've got a nice little group going here it would be a shame to separate because of it wouldn't it!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies! or afternoon! it is morning right now in Canada! hehe :hi:

I totally agree with you Shona and Mel! We need to keep this thread going...We are on a journey together....I would not leave if I get my BFP and you girls don't and vice versa...all for one and one for all! We will keep bugging hippymumma to change the name or we get BnB admin to change....we are bump buddies and share the highs and lows together...

speaking of lows....my temp is at my coverline today and I had some sort of discharge this morning! :(

i am so confused


----------



## cheekybint

Well your dip around 4dpo is usual, but if you've got another - which you don't usually have - hopefully it's an implantation dip :D Watch it go right back up tomorrow!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ac773

here is my updated chart....using fertility friend I ovulated...using taking charge of your fertility book I did not ovulate 

starting to go crazy!!


----------



## cheekybint

I'd say you've definitely ovulated. You've had your positive OPK and your temperature is higher, nothing's gone below your coverline at all.

Temp back up tomorrow :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey buddies!! I agree with you all and don't mind me if I am mia a little we are ntnp this month as I am focusing on weight loss. Can anyone tell my bipolar has kicked in full swing this month!! LOL. I defiantely agree with you about this thread I love it and you girls for the most part I would have done had enough of all this if it wasnt for you ladies!! I feel like I can never say thank you enough. Good luck to all of this month and praying for BFPs for all my girls!!


----------



## caro103

Evening girls! or should I say afternoon/ morning for some! 

Monica I reckon Mel's right, dip is implantation and the funny cm could also be part of that! I had that earlier this month too and really hoping its implantation!

Sandi, we're always here for you hun! focus on the weight thing, though not to hard! and maybe with your mind elsewhere good things will happen this month!

Totally agree about keeping the thread going, Sarah will be back once she;s done uni stuff so she can change the thread name then! and agree about people popping on threads to announce bfp and then they disapear! happy for them but not like the girls you've gotten to know! can't wait until we've all got our bumps to compare!

Phew I;m exhausted and todays not over, got roped into a doing a stupid talk about what our service offers at a comittee (sp) meeting tonight (no fair!) only good thing is I did overtime yesterday and this counts to so I'll take it back thurs afternoon, which means I have a 4 1/2 day weekend! whoop.

I did another IC this morning, BFN :( but my temp went up a little and BB's still really hurt! AF should arrive today or tomorrow if its going to, FF says to test Thursday. Still getting AF likes cramps though :(, hmmm we'll see...


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah totally awww sweet Sandi thats exactly how I feel. This is a lovely little thread and would not have been able to get through it either without you. I have to so much PMA cos of you guys!! First child I left bnb well before now as couldnt handle being on and ttc and this time cant get enough of it!! Thanks girls love yas

yay we will have to post bump pics to compare Caro, I will be so happy when we all get BFP

Ah Caro hope this is it for you


----------



## caro103

Morning! well temp has gone up slightly again! 98.2, not as high as they've been in the past but normally at 11dpo they'd be dropping! IC this morning still BNF though :(, hopefully the tests are just rubbish! also keeping in mind that I've been taking B6 to extend LP so could just be that making AF not arrive just yet, Fx'ed its not though! 

Hope you all have lovely days! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yes totally agree Monica we will all be here til the bitter end!!! And when we have our babies we can post pics!!!

I would also like to say thanks to all the girls here too as couldnt do it either. First child tried for I left this site about 6-7 months in as just didnt click with anyone and couldnt bear to leave this time

Could the temp rise be from implantation dip then it would take a couple of days to get BFP I hope!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies! :hi:

temp went up today!! highest its been all cycle :) and I have had a constant wet feeling yesterday and day before....lets see what today brings....8 DPO....

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Kissy :)

It's 1pm here, day's half finished!

Great to see your temp has gone up again :) Fingers crossed for you xxxx

When are you going to test this cycle?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Well good afternoon to you Mel! :hi: LOL

FF says I can test as early as sunday....12 DPO....maybe I wait or maybe POAS syndrome will kick in and I test before....will post if I test :)

just wondering what this wet feeling is all about...????


----------



## caro103

I've had the same Monica! hoping its a good sign! 

Shona have you Ov'ed now? 

Still no AF for me :D and its now 7pm!


----------



## kissyfacelala

yipeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the wet feeling :):) LOL

lets hope it is sign of our BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## caro103

yay! lets hope it is, though have to say, I really feel as though AF is going to appear, especially with BFN this morning, though keep telling myself it was only an IC!


----------



## kissyfacelala

early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF approaching...and ICs are only good for POAS syndrome....and some sites say only to test once AF late is a week late! whatever....I am not going to wait....if FF says to test 12 DPO I am going to test 12 DPO! 

11DPO is early to test even with a HPT from the drug store...and sometimes with those tests you won't get a BFP until one day before AF...so until ain't over until AF comes! and I think it is looking good for you...longer LP and you had implantation symptoms a few days ago! :):)

I had small cramps / twinges similar to AF and/or ovulation cramps at 6DPO...maybe implantation.....no bleeding or spotting but lots of wet feeling then 7DPO my temp dipped and today it went up...highest this cycle so far....

I have read in taking charge of your fertility book that during your LP your temp can dip for one day...something to do with estrogen coming back briefly and you can have EWCM again but that temp dip is way below the coverline so I think my dip at 7DPO was not this situation....I am hoping it was implantation or just because :)


----------



## caro103

Thanks Monica, I do keep telling myself the symptoms are similar but I did take B6 this month to lengthen LP! but yes did have implantation symptoms too, oooh maybe I'll do a proper test tomorrow, as you say I'd only be following FF advice! 

In some ways though I prefer the hoping rather than getting a BFN though!

Really hoping this is it for you too hun! we'd be due practically on the same day!


----------



## cheekybint

Woohoo I'm getting very excited for you both :D

I love living my 2ww through other people, i get almost as excited as I try not to about mine lol


----------



## caro103

Totally agree Mel, I get caught up in others 2ww's! think its because I can't actually feel all the twinges etc that feel like AF so just focus on the positive bits! 

beginning to get a bit excited myself though now, if AF hasn;t arrived in the morning I'll definately be excited as thats longest have ever gone after O! 

Ooh another symptom is I have sore nips now :blush:


----------



## cheekybint

Tell your OH to stop pinching them then! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caro103

:rofl: right now he's coming no-where near!


----------



## cheekybint

My OH is out tonight, which is probably a good thing because I'm horny as hell and still got AF here lol Definitely think these tablets increase the labido lol

Ooh, totally off topic - Just seen an advert for Nightmare on Elm Street :D Wonder if it's a remake.. off to google lol


----------



## caro103

:rofl: I remember that from childhood, have a feeling it scared me!


----------



## cheekybint

https://www.nightmareonelmstreet.com/

Trailer! :D


----------



## caro103

:hissy::shock: now I'm not getting sleep tonight!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies!! hope everyone is having a great day!! i have redid my kitchen, planted some more flowers and now getting my hair did! loving my time off! lol
hey Mel my hubby is dying to see the new nightmare on elm street...i am too chicken those movies scared the tar out of me as a kid!!

hey caro praying ur our BFP for this month with Kissy right behind u!!


----------



## caro103

I'm with you on the scared factor Sandi. Before my DH became my DH we watched 'silence of the lambs' I didn't sleep for about 3 nights! The things you do to impress when its all new :rofl:

You're garden must look amazing now! I've managed to remember to water my plants 3 nights in a row now so they may actually live this year!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good for you Sandi! so happy you are in good spirits! remember crying and frowning cause wrinkles!!

caro, when would your due date be if you get that BFP? Mine would Jan 11 2011 if I get my BFP this cycle :)


----------



## caro103

Monica, it'd be 8th Jan according to FF!


----------



## cheekybint

Good to see you Sandi :) I've followed your example, right into the garden! Spent 5 hours yesterday digging out nasty grass to replace with a huge flower bed, planted some conifers and a couple of apple trees :D Just got to fill the bed with flowers now so I can move on to the next one lol OH wants to start on his pond this weekend too, I call it a pond it's going to be the size of a small lake the way he's going on about it lol Last weekend he "tree'd" off the kids play area, he's really getting into this gardening marlarky lol

Currently baking my stepson's Birthday cake (inbetween BnB and watching Heroes), this time I've bought prepacked fondant icing in the correct colour to start off with! It's also just going to be a normal cake without attempting to make a funny shape lol

Kissy if I conceive next month my due date will be the 30th Jan, and because I have to have CS a week early it would be on my Birthday :D


----------



## caro103

Wow so we'd all be really close! just got to get those bfp's now!

My lovely DH has just ruined my pma by saying, well you're often late arent you! grrr. Can't fully explain about LP and that its never been longer than 12 dpo to him cos he'd think i was mad!


----------



## cheekybint

Caro, my OH is a bugger for saying that to me too lol Last cycle I decided to sit down with him and my FF charts and explain LP to him lol


----------



## caro103

Haha, I can just imagine the look on his face! think I'm gonna keep details to myself and just present him with the BFP when it comes eventually!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah i'm thinking that's the best way too!

Even though i'm taking all these tablets and my temp daily, i've decided to make a conscious effort not to mention O days etc unless he asks - which to be fair he does lol

Just want a little more relaxed month this month


----------



## caro103

Yeah that sounds like a plan! this month I've been quite relaxed in real life, less so on bnb but this is my place to really talk about things! think i might pee on a real stick tomorrow if my temps still high and AF hasn't arrived tomorrow!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah, BnB is the place to let loose and freak out when ever neccessary without the RL even knowing lol

Good luck with the test :D


----------



## kissyfacelala

LOL!!!! Men are clueless! My DH gets grossed out when I mention EWCM but he does ask about my cycle to see where I am! so be careful what you ask for! haha :)

The first month we really TTC I was convinced I was pregnant and I felt really stupid about how I could have misread my body completely when AF came and then this month when for sure I was ovulating, my DH says to me "are you sure? it is not like it would not be the first time you misread your body?" uggh! :( he is lucky he is cute otherwise he may have been in the doghouse that night! and of course I had to jump him since I was in fact ovulating!! so he got off easy that time...literally!! LOL :)

If we get our BFPs in May then we will be very close in due dates. Caro and I would be 3 days apart....makes sense since we are 8 DPO and 11 DPO. And you, Mel, would not be too far behind either!

Come on BFPs!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Yup, I should be in my 2ww by the end of next week hopefully!


----------



## caro103

wow that came round quick Mel!

and Dh's def do not get it! hehe, bless em!


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah, the first 2 weeks fly by! It's the 2nd two that are a killer lol


----------



## caro103

haha, as I kinda have nearly a 3 wk wait to O and then only 11 days 2ww I sort of find it the other way round! though right now it feels like forever!

Happy Bding over the next few days!


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies :)

How are you all doing today?

My HSG has been booked for next Thursday morning :D Have been warned I may not get my results straight away but hopefully they will have some idea! Also can't BD from now until afterwards, and I'm now hoping I don't have an early ovulation!!

Also finished my stepson's cake this morning, what you think?

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs524.snc3/29800_10150183644590454_886120453_12210923_5339459_n.jpg


----------



## caro103

Thats a brillient cake Mel! get you all artistic!

Good news about your HSG too, FX'ed Ov stays away!

Dunno whats going on with me :( BNF on a FRER this morning but still no AF, beginning to lose hope now


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Caro, it's my first success. OHs cake last month didn't work out but I'm really pleased with this one. Still looks a little rough, but the more practise the better i'll get :D Daughter wants a huge hot pink cake covered in black hearts for her birthday in June; she's having a big party with disco and about 50 guests! 

I've always enjoyed the arty hobbies, I love to draw and paint, but it's only recently I got into cake decorating, addicted already!

It's only 12DPO for you and if that dip at 7DPO was implantation then I think it'd be too early to pick up on a FRER yet. Don't give up hope yet, AF isn't here so you're still in with a chance, and I don't think your temp is low enough for her to be arriving today. See what happens with tomorrow's temp :)


----------



## caro103

Evening ladies, how was everyones days? I've had a very productive afternoon and the house is now much fresher and cleaner! just got a few bits left to do tomorrow then cook a scrummy meal for all my friends!

Now body I'd like to know one way or another please so I can plan how to hide my not drinking or drown my sorrows! No AF still, but still feels like she could appear any second! ahhh going crazy!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Caro! That is so awesome AF still has not shown up! isn't 12 days the longest LP you have had? Yipeee!!

As for me, I am starting to go crazy too....9 DPO and my temp dipped 0.2C but I am having cramps again with some wetness....what does this all mean...too early for any test! uggh! 

don't know what to say about your drinking dilemma....I do not drink when we are out....maybe a sip of DH's beer....so no one would question me not drinking....wish I could help :(


----------



## caro103

Hey Monica, yep 12dpo is longest I've ever gone but looking back at my chart AF got me the next day, though my temp had dropped considerably compared to this mornings, and I took B6 so might just be a longer LP, in which case thats good to really!

Drinking wise if AF still hasn't shown theres no way I'm going to drink, even if it leads to people guessing, my DH doesn't like me drinking at all in the 2ww so he'd hate me to when i'm actually late for AF, so if no AF first thing think I'm gonna go buy some non-alcoholic wine and just make sure I refill the drinks all night!

I got the same cramps as you and the wetness! looking at your chart looks like might have been implantation dip 7dpo for you...! so prob a while to test yet :). Whats your normal LP again?


----------



## kissyfacelala

sounds like a good plan Caro! my LP is always 15 to 16 days....AF is due in one week....yup! definetely a while to go....FF says to test Sun...12 DPO :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

happy middle of the night to you Mel and Caro :hi: it is almost 10 pm here in Canada and I have been all over BnB reading posts...DH is asleep again and I was bored :)

But guess what I found???!!! :):) a girl who just got her BFP on her second cycle of soy and her chart looks almost identical to mine!! I have attached it here. My chart is the purple line 

Am I imagining things or what do you girls think??? 

or is my logic out the window??? LOL
  



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caro103

Oooh really hope thats a good sign for you Monica. Its up to you vand Shona now to get BFP's this month, take a look at my temp this morning :hissy:

Reckon I can take any hope in that I tossed and turned quite a bit this morning so it wasn't after solid sleep? pretty sure that makes temp increase though, in which case its even lower :cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

Caro yay I OV on day 18 what a nightmare well later than usual!!!

Have you tested yet?

Oh my goodness I loved freddy kruger watched them all the time scary when your young
AMAZING TRAILER!!!! need to get that when comes out on dvd
Didnt know they were doing a new one fab

Me and my bro used to fight alot when little I used to tell him that freddy kruger was underneath his bed so he would run into mums and hide underneath hers haha im so mean. 

haha Caro you must think im mad I love silence of the lambs too im into that kind of stuff and love horrors but I also love twilight saga thats so different go figure lol...

Monica hmmm what would he say if you said are you sure you are producing enough sperm??! lol....

Wow Mel thats an ace cake, Im hungry!!! lol.... Love the name (DH name)

Monica Im not good with charts but I hope this is it for you. Your not out yet Caro!!! I hope you get your BFP. Haha no pressure for me and Monica then plz plz plz [-o&lt;


----------



## LittleSparkle

Hello my lovelies, how are you all today? Looking forward to the bank holiday weekend? Are some of you from the US though? 

WELL this month girls Im actually AIMING to get pregnant, this will be the 1st time I will be actually trying. Before was a case of just not using contraception and I had such distraction with my dissertation that I didnt want to have sex! I still have a lot of wrok on but the pressure is some what off. 

This month Im actually aiming to have sex during ovulation (this will actually, be the 1st time Id have done it during ovulation, before I was just having sex when we felt like it regardless of the cycle point, and we always seemed to miss ovulation by days!).

SO its tuesday that Im aiming for, this month is called Operation Tuesday ;) .

Im kind of glad I didnt get pregnant before, Im not sure how well I would have coped, uni has been the biggest stress of my life so far.

Mel that cake looks fantastic!!!! Better than my attempts at making birthday cakes!


----------



## LittleSparkle

New avatar and signature. :D


----------



## caro103

I'm out girls :cry: AF showed her nasty head this morning at 13dpo :(

Only good thing I can think of is that the B6 did its job.

And that I can have a drink tonight...not that that really makes it any better :(

Monica how you doing? 

Shona glad you Ov'ed! CD18 is what I managed this month and that was early! 

Sarah glad your actively TTC this month! :)

Sandi/ Mel, hows things? 

Enjoy the bank holiday girls! I'm not gonna be around much as quite busy but wanted to pop in and let you know the sad news :(! Anyways off to make some chocolate mouse with raw egg whites! ha!


----------



## kissyfacelala

:cry: oh no Caro! that totally sucks! :cry:

but you are right....the B6 did its job and you are on the right track to getting a long LP that will most definitely help getting that BFP :)

as for me my chart is now triphasic....11 DPO....

so I guess it is up to me and Shona to get that BFP!!! :dust: :dust:

wishing all you girls a great weekend....DH is working today and I am off to the garden stores to get some shrubs and flowers

:hugs:


----------



## LittleSparkle

Sorry to hear this Caro.

Good luck Shona and monica. Thumbs up for tri charts!


----------



## caro103

Woohoo Monica! when you gonna test?

Wish we could go in garden, its done nothing but rain pretty much for whole bank hol weekend!

Actually feeling ok about the AF arriving now, had a great night with my girl friends and have had a chat with DH and think we're gonna aim to do SMEP properly this month, plus I've upped the Soy to 200mg, with my longer LP, I will get that BFP!


----------



## wantingagirl

so sorry Caro, I hope this cycle is the month for you hun

Yay come on Monica lets do it!!! BFP here we come!

I got loads of kind of creamy ewcm a little while ago but trying not to look into it. Also sore BB's but always get that

Yes lets keep the PMA going Caro we will all get there. 

Mel good luck with HSG Im sure the results will be all good and like you said just for your peace of mind.

Hows everyone?


----------



## caro103

Hi Shona,

Ooh you and Monica have to get BFP's! this thread is over-due one! 

Though Mel is due to O again soon! and Sandi and Sarah can't be far behind!?

Hope everyones had lovely weekends? I've actually started a journal! please come stalk me :D xx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :)

Hope you are all well! 

Us lucky UK ladies have (hopefully) all enjoyed an Bank Holiday today so a nice long weekend :D Another scheduled for the end of the month too lol

Who's currently left in their 2ww? Is it just Shona and Monica now? Fingers crossed for you both!!

Sandi and Sarah should be Oing before me Caro, I'm usually after them anyway lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

hello ladies! not much to say so here is a quick update....today is 13 DPO and awful witch is due at 15 to 16 DPO...testing on friday....no symptoms...only high temp :)

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello there ladies!!

Monica no symptoms could be a good thing!! Praying you get your BFP this month!!

How is everyone else so far??

I think I did already O and I am in the 2ww...I havent been tracking this month so who really knows. LOL I needed a month of just feeling normal about dtd so I havent done anything to help with ttc and I even took back the fertility stuff I bought for Tj. I have left it all in God's hands this month...last month I did everything humanly possible to get preggo and still for a BFN so I am not going to let myself get so wrapped up this month. I am losing some wieght though and I feel pretty good about that.


----------



## kissyfacelala

That is great Sandi! Sometimes the best thing to conceive is to take care of ourselves first! :)

And sometimes when you don't try is when you get that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Monica, that chart it just going up up up! Really hope this is it for you hun!

Mel, glad you've had a nice long weekend, I so have! (except for the witch rocking up to spoil the party)

Sandi, good on you for losing some weight! I need to follow suit, went shopping today and size 14's (UK) are getting too tight :dohh: so really need to do something about it!

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Caro hopefully this is it this cycle for all of us!! 

My AF is due on Sunday and im totally not testing until im a couple of days late!!! Dont feel like this month is any different

Monica hope high temps continue and is a good sign for you! One of us needs to get BFP

Sandi I think thats the best way to be if that feels good for you, I actually feel more relaxed this month and have no expectations will just wait and see what happens. I :sex: 9,11,13,15,17,18 (ov),19 so we shall see


----------



## LittleSparkle

Hello girls!

Ive missed it again this month, would you believe it!!! Never mind though, I hope others have better luck catching the egg than me this month, I seem to miss ovulation every single month without fail, Im not sure how I manage it, its quite funny! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry you've missed O Sarah! Was it completely missed?

Yey on the weight loss Sandi, well done :D Fingers crossed for your BFP now you've hit the 2ww, I'll hopefully be joining you by the end of this week 

I've my HSG in 2 days but don't know if i'll get my results straight away (the downside of a free health service). Chances are I'll have to wait till my next FS appointment which isn't until July! I want my BFP WAY before then lol 

Caro, I'm with you on the following suit, my 14s are getting too tight now, which probably means that 16s would fit better lol Starting a healthier diet and lots of walking from today onwards.

How's things going with everyone? How's your temperature today? Monica good luck with your test on Friday, if you hold out that long! Fingers crossed for your BFP! :D

Shona, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel you should get your results straight away, when they sign you off to leave hosp my surgeon came in to speak to me regarding the results. 

I will test maybe next Monday if willpower exists I really dont want to see a BFN again its so crap and would rather hold onto my hope. I have a sharp nipping pain in my head at the min so sore.


----------



## cheekybint

Oh thanks for that Shona, fingers crossed I do then :D


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good day ladies!!! :hi:

I am so nervous for tomorrow! It will be 15 DPO...the last day of my typical LP...if my temp goes low then AF will show...if it is high then there is hope but it could dip on 16 DPO...just want to skip ahead to 18 DPO...wake up with high temp and BFP [-o&lt;


----------



## cheekybint

Monica, I can't believe you've not tested yet I've usually done about 10 by the end of my LP lol I can't wait to see what happens with your temps over the next few days!


----------



## wantingagirl

ha I took a test it was a tescos one and didnt realise until afterwards ses to only use on day period is late and dont know if im seeing things. Had to take it apart not really any colour to it and sure its just an evap line you cant see anything unless you really look hard but think thats impossible as my period not due for another 5 days and afternoon urine :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

OMG someone help me there is defo a line there and dont know if it was within 10 mins but so faint help!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Test again!!! Have you posted a photo?

Omg Shona, I hope this is your BFP!! :D


----------



## wantingagirl

nah I can see it but dont think you would see it on a pic but im thinking if I opened it up that would have caused an evap line


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Shona! I am crossing all my fingers and toes that this is the beginning of your BFP but to be honest I think at 8DPO there is a very slim possibility to get a BFP....implantation can take place 6 to 12 DPO and then HCG takes a few days to accumulate and to be detectable!

sorry....but honesty is good :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Ooh Shona, take a FRER tomorrow 1st thing! its still rare to get positive at 9dpo but you do here of it!

Monica, wow you have willpower girl! Can't wait for you to test!

Not much to report from me, just waiting on O again! :) xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I agree Monica and think it was just my imagination anyway there was defo a line there but think it was evap as couldnt help myself and tested again and nothing. I dont really know what to do now have a digital but think would be too early to test with it tomorrow? My cycle is usually 29 days but put it to 31 as OV day 18 this month or could have happened day 17 in the evening showed on monitor morning of day 18 so dont know to be honest. Man im kicking myself usually keep to a rule of not testing. When are you gonna test?

Thanks Caro I dont think I can test with digi so early and would have to buy superdrugs and dont really wanna waste more money


----------



## caro103

Fair do's hun! Good luck when you do test though! xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Shona! When I test depends on my temp. Tomorrow is a big day! If my temp dips then I know AF will show on Thurs. If is still high, I will wait and see what happens at 16 DPO...if it dips at 16 DPO then AF will show on Fri...if it is still high at 15 and 16 DPO then I test at 17 and/or 18 DPO which would be Fri / Sat....what is constant for me is my temp and luteal phase (15 to 16 days)! so that is why I have not tested....I am basically waiting for 18 days of high temp to test! :)

what will be will be and many women do not have detectable HCG at 4 weeks...if pregnant I am 4 weeks and 4 days....sometimes HCG is 5 mIU/mL at 4 weeks and even 5 weeks so why waste my time with ICs....also my temp is my biggest symptom...it never fails me :)

I have not felt anything to indicate pregnancy or AF...so no news is good news! LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls, I knew I could count on you to keep me sane :rofl:

I was so depressed last nite and know I have no reason to be as havent been trying that long but you know when you see something and start to believe it. 

I will leave it a couple more days, I am so absolutely rubbish at temping so cant rely on that, getting mild cramping this morning so we shall see but had this on every other cycle lol....


----------



## kissyfacelala

hello to everyone! :hi:

so my temp is still high!!! at 15 DPO !!! :):) but it could dip tomorrow :(

so to test or not to test??? LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Woo hoo Monica TEST TEST TEST lol.....

It might take away mu urge :rofl:


----------



## caro103

:test:

Pleeeeaaassse :blush:


----------



## kissyfacelala

ok so I submitted to all urges and requests....and BFN :(:(:(:(:( but it aint over until AF shows and there is no sign of her...:):)


----------



## caro103

Hopefully hun you have a shy bean!

Heres to another high temp tomorrow! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mon sorry for BFN but you are right about not showing yet. When is she suppose to be due? Mine was defo an evap line as tested this morning and BFN


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

Sorry about the BFN Monica, but it's not over yet!

I had my HSG today, boy that was NOT fun!

Anyway, the right tube is blocked, the left isn't! So now I know :D 

I am more than happy with this, I really thought they were going to tell me they're both blocked. The right one may not be permanantly blocked but due to the pain I was in they stopped. I didn't see my FS so don't know what he thinks yet; just the nurses and x-ray machine showed me everything I needed to know right now.

I don't see FS until July now so we've got 2 cycles to crack on with the one functioning tube, and hopefully the HSG removed any small blockages that might have been stopping the egg/sperm getting through!

Feeling positive though, at least I know the reversal worked to some degree and we've a slightly improved chance now that I've had the HSG

:sex: lots now, O due be end of week! :D

Edit: Obviously not right now!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi Ladies,

Is there room for one more in your group? Kissyfacelala said you were a friendly bunch and that maybe I could join you?

I am 29 (30 in Aug), DH is 34 and we have been TTC#1 since coming off the pill in Oct 09. Not a snifter of a BFP so far; cycles have been fairly regular, around the 27-29 day mark except for last month which lasted 35 days (and cost me rather a lot in tests and heart-breaking BFNs)

Im on CD8 today of cycle 7, starting OPKs tomorrow and have some Pre-seed at the ready to try and help DHs boys go the distance. Taking Pregnacare conception, trying to eat healthy and exercise some more and, for my sins, I am avoiding alcohol this month to see if it makes a difference (I don't drink loads but I am partial to a glass or two of vino....)

I am surrounded by pregnant friends, family and work colleagues and I feel like I am going mental (hopefully that won't put you off me joining?!?)

L x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi MrsH :hi: welcome!

Being mental is pretty much a prerequisite for this group :rofl:

Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Phew! Promise Im mental in a good way LOL


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning all! :hi: 

So I am also going mental....today my temp shot up again....highest it has ever been this cycle but BFN again with an internet cheapie but no sign of AF....

check out my chart in my ticker....I really hope I have a shy bean....maybe internet cheapies are just not worth it....this evening I am going to buy the good HPTs from the pharmacy and do a proper test

what do you ladies think???? could I be late?

:dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Just want to welcom MrsH! Glad you are here...the more the merrier :)

That is great Mel that you are feeling positive...it does suck that one tube could be blocked but you still have one and just hope you always ovulate from that side :)


----------



## cheekybint

Monica, your chart is certainly looking VERY promising!!

Ignoring *what* your temperature is at, looking back at your previous charts it's the highest increase you've had on your ovulation temperature! If you implanted on 9 or 10dpo then even a FRER may have trouble picking it up yet. 

Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxx

As for me, one tube is better than none at all :D


----------



## caro103

Woweeee Monica! your chart looks really good! when's evening for you!? when will you get your hands on a proper test?

Welcome Mrs H! this really is a lovely group :hugs: and yes maybe a little bit mental at times, but think that goes with TTC :rofl:

Mel-one tube is certainly better than non hun! go get bding!

Shona, sorry you have a bfn too hun, whens AF due?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Caro! right now it is 1:30 pm....so three hours from now I get off work....so i think that would be close to 9 pm in UK?

not sure if I am going to buy a test....i am getting that wet feeling I get before AF starts but that could be pregnancy too....but my temp being this high....could ovulation have been miscalculated? or AF is playing with me???? 

i feel so silly and going crazy!!


----------



## caro103

Aww, its 7.30pm here, so possibly closer to 10pm when you get off work! weird how you're only half way through the day!

I guess there is the possibility that you O'd later than you thought but looking at your chart it looks pretty solid, and every temp is over your coverline. If implantation happened late then the tests wouldn't show yet! Only time will tell hun!
Can you have a decent test in the house but not use it!? I have some decent ones in the draw to only use when I'm actually late, before that use ICs or semi cheapies!

Hope AF stays away! xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

If I have a test in the house, there is no guarantee that I will not use it....at this point my POAS syndrome takes over me....LOL

my wet feeling is gone and as the same with the last couple days I am hungry all the time and in the afternoons all I want to do is nap! I never feel this tired mid week....only on Fridays....

so ya....I have lost all sense of logic... :)


----------



## caro103

Aww hehe, well if you can afford it and can take the disapointment incase you have a shy bean and still get a BFN then go poas! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

afternoon ladies!! hope everyone is doing well...
kissy praying ur bean is shy and u get a BFP soon!!:) 

asfm.. I have been loving my time off and enjoying just doing what I want but unfortunately it shall end this saturday I have to go back to work. But oh well. I think I am 4 to 5 dpo and not worrying about symptoms this month just staying busy and praying for a BFP!!:) GOOD LUCK TO US ALL


----------



## caro103

Wow Sandi, has 30days really gone by already!? it goes so quick!

Enjoy your last few days off, and yay for being relaxed this month! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mrs H welcome hun!!!

Mel ah I wonder if mine was different I got put to sleep mine was an Laproscopy but had the dye through the tubes too , like you said one tube is in great working order and other one should hopefully unblock after the procedure. Do you feel better about things now?

Haha Mrs H I very much feel mental constantly 24/7 am I ovulating, am I pregnant tee hee

Monica as you know Im useless with temps but how long is your cycle usually?

Im not actually sure my cycles dont really tend to go passed day 29 which is today, last three months 29, 29 and 25 but OV either 17/18 so not sure any idea girls? did a superdrug test yesterday and sure could see tiny of tiniest lines cant be sure tho and dont know when it changed and went back to it later and still faint but thicker and a pink tinge to it, another evap on a diff brand?

GL Sandi I hope yur laidback approach works hun!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Good morning ladies,

Hope your all feeling OK today (hopes its a BFP for you Kissy)...CD9 and starting my OPKs today. 
Does anyone else use OPKs? I tried them month before last and got a few days of no lines at all, then a feint line for 2 days (not darker than control line thou) and then back to pure white blanks. Do you think that should be classed as a positive? 
I hope I get a proper positive this cycle; I must admit for the first time since coming off the pill my period (sorry, TMI coming up) this time was very heavy, long and clotty - Im hoping that thats a good sign that my body is finally returning to normal after so many years on the pill and depo injection.

Here's hoping eh? :dust: to everyone x x x


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies! :hi:

My temp is still high today at 17 DPO and BFN with a decent test....my luteal phase is usually 15 to 16 days with a significant dip in temp at 14 to 15 DPO to indicate AF is coming....my ovulation varies each cycle but one I do ovulate my LP is constant

Keep thinking of Mel's first pregnancies where she got her BFPs only at 6 weeks...today marks 4 weeks and 6 days....

hoping my bean is shy and the hormone levels are slowing climbing....some women have 5 mIU/mL at 4 and 5 weeks....neither ICs or decent HPTs would detect those low levels

MrsH: I do use OPKs...they are internet cheapies...I have never gotten lines darker than the control line...the positive on my chart indicates the darkest line I got this cycle...the ones before and after were lighter than that line...they are useful and some women never get a positive as defined by the instructions of the OPK and still get pregnant!

:dust: :):) :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

monica and wantingagirl praying for your BFPs!!! Caro my 30 days arent up yet having to go back a week early...I made a girl mad cause I wouldnt change her schedule to please her so she quit. So back to reality!! UGH!!! But it will all work out.


----------



## caro103

Eugh Sandi, that sucks! will you get the week back any other time? hope going back to work isn't to bad!

Monica and Shona, heres hoping your BFP's arrive soon! Shona a line is normally a line, especially with colour! When you going to test again?

Mrs H, I got opk's to use for the first time this month! internet cheapies too so will see how I go. Think will start then CD10. Annoyingly the instructions say the wee needs to be at room temp, so you do the test 30mins after peeing. Also says most women get their best results about 2pm in afternoon but I'm always at work then :( will just have to see what happens!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon and happy weekend to all!! I am finding myself on more and more again..just can't stay away from the action of my bnb girls!!:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

not much to say over here :( my temp still high at 18DPO and BFN! :(

I swear I saw the beginning of a line on a decent test and a very very faint line on an internet cheapie....probably my imagination....5 weeks today....

no sign of AF...been having cramps off and on today...had those 2 days ago and yesterday nothing....been hungry and nauseous at the same time and very tired...

will test again tomorrow using an IC...it is Mother's Day tomorrow here in Canada....really wanted to tell my mom tomorrow but I can't if I do not know 100% that I am pregnant...

both Fertility Friend and Fertility Awarness Method say I am pregnant...so what gives with the BFN...I have never been this late either :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey MOnica are you using fmu?? Some woman get their bfp with afternoon or evening. A line is a line so if you see one there is porbably one there. Can you post a pic??


----------



## kissyfacelala

yes I do a test first thing in morning! 

going to bed now since I have a busy day tomorrow...having my parents and my in-laws over...maybe I will do a test....if anything then or tomorrow I i will post a pic ASAP....will be off line most of tomorrow...I have a few ICs to use POAS syndrome

I am tired and my whole abdomen is achy :(


----------



## caro103

Aw Monica, it sounds really promising for you! and your chart looks amazing! 
Hope you manage to have a great day today!
Test again in the afternoon or something, to give variation and see if hormones are higher then! xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey Caro! thanks but I do not know what to think anymore :( test again last night before bed and this morning and BFN!! but temp is still high :)

have a great day!

:hugs: and :dust: to everybody :) Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica...thinking of you and praying for your BFP!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

gonna test again tonite and I saved the internet cheapies from this morning and last night and maybe my imagination is in overdrive and lots of wishful thinking but I think I saw very very faint lines on both...

my right boob nipple (sorry TMI) is very sore to touch and both boobs feel heavy....

this morning almost couldn't keep my coffee down and I am very tired but I did do lots of gardening again 

did not have any AF like cramps today

going mental! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Monica it all sounds so promising!! Shy little bean is what you have!!:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks reedsgirl! from your mouth to God's ears!! If nothing by tomorrow or tues I am gonna to my doctor and demand a blood test....going on our trip on saturday and want to know for sure :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck!! and Good night


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

How are you all?

Monica any more news?

I am getting really crampy legs this morning so think she is on her way. I was due yesterday


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies!

Hope you've all had a great weekend :D

Plenty of BDing here but no O yet, hopefully today or tomorrow. EPO has definitely helped this month, but I'm wondering if the HSG has also. EWCM has increased 10 fold, so it's either the tablets or the HSG clearing me out and leaving my cervix more open than usual. Either way I don't care! Now just got to hope it's helped his little men ALL the way, oh and that I ovulate from the one open tube lol

Sorry about the BFNs Monica, you're chart is still looking excellent!! Still 0.65 above your coverline and you definitely didn't ovulate any later going by your temps - maybe even a day earlier at the most

REALLY REALLY hope you've just got a very shy bean there!

Sorry AF is on her way Shona :( Fingers crossed for next month for you xxxxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi all,

Good weekends, I hope? Still off the alcohol this month despite 2 big 'do's' at the weekend, feeling very proud of myself! Lots of BD-ing too, which can only be a good thing :)

Mel, Im with you - OV tomorrow-ish I think, keeping an eye on the OPKs to see if they tally up with my thinking. I have lots of PMA this month so fingerscrossed it pays off...and the Pre-seed of course (which I might start using tonight if the mood takes us)

Hope your all OK, really hope its a shy one for you Monica, FX!!

x


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning laidies! Thanks for all your support! Same old story....temp continues to be high today and BFN....down to my last two ICs and still have two decent HPTs....:)

20 DPO...5 weeks and 2 days....keep thinking of you Mel...first three pregnancies with BFPs only at 6 weeks :)

That sucks that AF may be on her way for you Shona....:( But AF and early pregnancy are quite the same...so it aint over until AF shows

Sounds this month is looking good Mel :)....really hope you ovulate on the open tube....

MrsH....catch that eggy!!! 

Have a great day all :)

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Monica

Sorry it was a BFN again this morning, was it just an IC?

Are you going to arrange a blood test?

Your chart is screaming BFP!


----------



## kissyfacelala

our doctor is away :( but before he went away I asked his secretary if I could go to the after hours clinic if I suspected pregnancy....so tonite gonna see if I can get a blood test!

and yes all the BFNs were on ICs....but some of them gave me very faint lines....but much after I took the test...evaporation lines or is a line a line????


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed they'll do your bloods tonight then!

I wouldn't trust an IC after about 10 minutes, I've never had a fake pos or an evap on them though. Maybe you could buy a proper HPT, I don't know if you have Asda/Walmart where you are but their own tests are very good and cheap too


----------



## caro103

Evening all! Just back in from my Monday run! did a mile without stopping tonight in 9mins and then we did another 2 miles run/walking. Definately improving! just a shame i always come home and eat choc :blush:

Monica its got to be a BFP! your chart couldn't be any more amazing! go get that blood test done!

Glad everyone else is doing good. No news from me TTC wise, might do my 1st ever opk tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi all,

Monica - any news?? Really hoping its a BFP for you...

CD13 for me, no pos OPK yet but EWCM yesterday and some right side cramping so we went for it anyway...wish I understood a bit more what was happening with my body :dohh:

Might give it a rest tonight but still keep up the BD-ing at least every other day and just see what happens.

Have decided that if we haven't fallen by October (which will be a year ttc) we should go on a nice holiday and then maybe go to the Dr's when we return; a bit depressing to think that its more than likely going to be where we're at but at least it gives me something else to potentially focus on!

Hope your all ok x x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Any news Monica?

Still no ovulation here yet, think the HSG must have played around with my body. Think I had ovulation pains earlier, will just have to wait and see.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## caro103

Evening all.

Monica, any news!? hope all is ok xx

Hows everyone else? all good with me xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good night ladies! off to bed in a few minutes but wanted to check-in.

Went to the clinic and their urine test came back negative. I knew right away that it would be since it was evening pee and it was very pale compared to my fmu :( so I am not really surprised it was BFN!

I had a bunch of questions for the doctor and she barely gave me the time of day....she said that there is no such thing as being late...she said that anything can delay the end of your cycle....which is not true since if you ovulate then your period will come within your normal luteal phase? or am I wrong ladies???? I am one week late with a triphasic chart....I have tender breasts and am tired with nausea here and there...the doctor did not even look at my chart....she said your chart means nothing!!!! I waited over 2 hours to go in and see her!!!

good thing is that I have an appt with my real doctor on may 25.....

this morning I got really faint line on my internet cheapie.....I have three ICs with really faint lines...not all of them can be evap lines????? lines appeared within 10 mins and my temp is still high!

I have no more tests and I am not wasting any more time and money on tests....what will be will be!!!

I am pretty sure I ovulated this month so my period should have come by now....stress and or illness or anything else only affects your follicular phase not your luteal phase!

don't know what to think anymore and I can't have a blood test until my doctor comes back!

good luck to all and thanks for all the support! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## MrsH1980

can't believe the Doctor just fobbed you off like that! :growlmad:

Everything is pointing towards a BFP hun - hopefully your real doc will be able to confirm it for you on 25 May...have you tried a full price test yet rather than an IC? (i.e. a CB digi)

Still got everything crossed for you x x

I feel absolutely terrible today; I was fine yesterday evening then I started feeling a bit flu-ey (aches, tired, lightheaded, hot and cold) - spent a night tossing and turning and now I feel queasy too - don't think its ttc related, my immune system just seems to be so poor the last year or so, I seem to get illness after illness :cry:

S'pose to be going to the cinema tonight but all I want to do is curl up in bed.....

Hope your all ok x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica so sorry that doc treated you so bad..she deserves a big fat lip!! lol We hun everything is crossed that your bean is just being shy and you will get a bfp soon!!

Not much on my end just at the end of my 2ww...how is everyone else??


----------



## caro103

Hi girls. Actually got some time tonight to check up on everyone :)

Monica, sorry the Dr treated you so badly, they just don't understand and unless they're specialist seem to know less than most of the girls using bnb!

Really sounds like your bean is being shy!

Sandi you waiting on AF or not this month rather than testing early? when's she due?

Nothing to report from me either, opk's still negative, boo!


----------



## cheekybint

Evening ladies :)

Temp rise this morning, yey! 1dpo it is for me now, just 2 weeks to go lol

How is everyone doing? 

Any updates Monica? Those faint lines could be the start of a BFP, fingers crossed for you xxxx

What DPO are you at Sandi? Any plans to test early? 

Caro, hurry up will you! Can join me in the 2ww then lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies!

AF got me! :cry:

But moving forward and looking at the positive! I actually ovulated this month and we have only tried two cycles. I think what delayed my period this month was the fact that DH got a body flu virus something. He had a fever, diarrhea, body aches and chills. I had this on Monday. Tuesday and Wednesday I had diarrhea as well. My high temps started one day before my period was due and that was also the day DH got sick. I caught this virus just as DH was getting better.

Gonna take soy and EPO again and now I can drink on the cruise! Leaving on Sat morning at 2 am and will be back Mon May 24.

When I get back I want some BFPs on this thread. My fertile week is when we get back but during those days at sea I will be locking DH in our cabin :)


----------



## caro103

Nooooo Monica! :hugs: so so sorry hun, the witch is just so unfair playing with you like that! But like you said, onwards to next cycle and the drinkies on the cruise! sounds lovely (very jealous)

We'd better have some BFP's on this thread soon! haven't heard from Shona in a while...she was due BFP or AF too I think!? (or am I mad and totally wrong)

Mel, I'm trying!! hehe, if I follow last month I'll Ov CD 18, which is Tuesday! Still got creamy cm at the mo.

Mrs H-hope your feeling a bit better today hun?

Sandi-any news!?

Haven;t heard from Sarah in ages either...? hope all is ok! xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Monica, so sorry AF got you Hun x x

Still feeling totally crappy; got a slightly darker line on opk yesterday and some more ewcm yesterday afternoon but DH just wasn't up for it last night :(
I even tried to coax him before work this morning but nada (can't say I blame him; I don't exactly look attractive right now)

So overall Im a bit fed up today; we seem to manage loads of Bd-ing all the way through my cycle except the exact days I need to but I desperately don't want to start doing the 'we have to...' speech because I know he'll start feeling the pressure.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Hope you ladies are all ok? X x


----------



## MrsH1980

Ooh, just got a positive opk! Yikes, better make sure I look a but more human for DH tonight lol x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica so so sorry she got you. 

Ladies...u know me not testing unless she is a no show. and with my cycles being wacky that really could be any day now. I am about 12dpo and she should be here tuesday if I have a 28 day cycle. I actually have no symptoms at all of af or pregnancy not even sore bbs which I usually have up til the morning she shows...so no telling whats going on! lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

Yipeee MrsH!! go catch that eggy!! :)

this month not sure what I am going to do....should I temp? should I take soy and EPO? should I do everything I did last month or do nothing?

maybe I should do nothing and then doctor can see what my body does naturally? and going on a trip it is hard to keep a routine to temp and take vitamins at regular times....and sometimes travelling messes up your cycle as well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kissyfacelala said:


> Yipeee MrsH!! go catch that eggy!! :)
> 
> this month not sure what I am going to do....should I temp? should I take soy and EPO? should I do everything I did last month or do nothing?
> 
> maybe I should do nothing and then doctor can see what my body does naturally? and going on a trip it is hard to keep a routine to temp and take vitamins at regular times....and sometimes travelling messes up your cycle as well

Hey Monica...I went all natural this month. I was just plain tired of all the stress of what to take when to take it and how long. My stress level was way up and to be honest I feel so much better.:)

I just did a Jennyrenny reading!! LOL should be fun!!:)


----------



## caro103

Mrs H, hope you managed to get DH to Bd last night! 

Sandi, hoping no symptoms is a good sign for you hun!

Monica, mm, think if I were you I'd possibly go o'natural, that way the Dr can see whats actually going on and if needed help properly, rather than things be altered by our self medicating ways.

Think if this isn't my month i'm just going to take epo in small dose next month. Had some watery/eggwhity ish cm this morning, but didn't manage an opk yesterday as was at a friends all night and forgot so far today :S! will try and get one a bit later but will be proper evening pee then :dohh:

Mel, any news hun? hows the 2ww going so far?


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Caro :D

Temp drop today! Right down to coverline, hope it's a good sign - never happened before :D


----------



## caro103

Ooh so it did Mel! Fx'ed for you hun! I getting some O signs now, hoping I join you in 2ww soon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

out again...what if my jennyrenny reading says no more babies...:(


----------



## caro103

Aww no Sandi, :hugs:

I'm sure Jenny's reading will give you positive news hun. Have you rearranged the fs appointment? xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry your out hun; Im sure JR's reading will be positive thou...keep the faith x x

As for me, the long 2 week wait begins - Really gave it our best shot this month so will just have to wait and see if my body is ready yet x x


----------



## caro103

Hope you caught the egg hun!

Think I'm about to O if I haven't today, had loads ewcm yesterday and only a bit today but my temp dipped this morning so hoping it'll shoot up tomorrow for 1dpo! 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Caro :)

Your temp dip today would suggest O, 2ww tomorrow :D

I've nothing new to report, temp went back up yesterday and has remained stable today. It's about normal for this time of my cycle. Just have to wait and see what happens!

Fingers crossed for you MrsH!


----------



## caro103

Hey Mel, yeah thats what I was hoping, but opk still not positive, guess I might have just missed the surge :shrug: tomorrows temp will tell! the opk was darker than it has been up until now though. Not used them before though so might be messing them up, like in 1st month of temping! :blush:

That dip on your chart does look lovely :haha: hopefully the little beany is snuggling in!

Monica and Sandi how you doing girls? :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

I was going to try OPKs next month but someone suggested I don't bother seeing as my cycles are pretty regular. In the last 6 months, apart from one cycle, I've ovulated on CD15 or 16. So I don't think i'm going to bother, just stick with the temping instead.

I'm liking my dip too :D Hopefully it means something!

Have you seen HM23 around lately?


----------



## caro103

Yeah true, maybe they are just another thing to worry about! although with taking the soy I seem to be bringing O forwards a tad. Main thing is just to keep up with the BDing though I guess! :D

Nope not seen HM around under either name for ages :( hope all is ok!
We need the name changed too...hmmm, as non of us are having xmas babies :(. Think if she doesn't come back soon (maybe uni work has gone crazy again) we can ask admin to change the name!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies. got my jennyrenny reading back....its says bfp in dec from a nov cycle. edd is august 11-18 of 2011. and baby should be a girl. so now...guess only time will tell. I am going to be calling to make a new fs appt. 

mel so hope u caught that eggy!! u too caro!!:)


----------



## LittleSparkle

Hi ya, I just popped in to see how you are all doing! Im afraid me and DH are having some rather major problems at the moment. Im taking a little break from here, Im hoping that it has stemmed from my uni stress, as we were fine before that got so tough, and that we will be able to sort things out now uni is finished.

But obviously baby making is not good unless you are solid and we are far from it at the moment.

I hope to be back soon, but if Im not I wish you all the best of luck in TTC and your future pregnancies. 

xxxx


----------



## caro103

So sorry to hear that Sarah :(, hoping you and OH can work things out. Fingers crossed you are back TTC asap, but you are right relationships need to be strong before another life is introduced :). We're here if you ever need to chat about anything xxx


----------



## caro103

Girls hows everyone? hoping i'm now in the 2ww, eek!

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

sarah so sorry that ur having a rough go. hope things get better soon!! hugs


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies,

Hope your all OK!

Im roughly 4 or 5 DPO today...zilcho 'symptoms' apart from very sore (.Y.) - they hurt as I walk (I am not big busted so this is a new sensation LOL!)...they also seem to have formed large hard 'lumps'???! DH was copping a feel last night in bed and got really worried as he thought he'd found a 'lump' and I 'fessed up and said I had one on each side and that there was a small possibility that it might be something else! But apart from that and the odd twinge and stretch here and there, nothing (which is expected given I am still only quarter way through the 2WW). 

Oddly, I actually feel 'less bothered' this cycle but I have no idea why that is; we have been fairly busy doing things and seeing people so maybe Im just distracted but in the past 6 cycles, especially in the 2WW, I tend to become obsessed with babies and pregnancy but this cycle I haven't thought about it nearly as much! 

Anything happening with you ladies??

Leanne x x


----------



## caro103

Hey Leanne, sounding good hun! 

Sandi, are you ok hun? seem quiet?

Hope everyone else is ok?

I've def O'd, yay :happydance: just hope we did enough to catch the eggy! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Caro...all is okay for me...just waiting to go to class to learn the creighton model and get a BFP!! :) Lol. I am waiting to see if I O this month...just waiting...and waiting!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hope you caught the eggy Caro!

Goodluck Reedsgirl, hope you O soon and get that BFP :)


----------



## caro103

Hey girls! is monica on her cruise now? the lucky thing!

I'm pooped today, though am proud of myself for unblocking our drains :haha:

Hope everyone had a lovely Friday and even better weekend! bring on the sunshine :D


----------



## caro103

Hey girls? everyone had a nice hot sunny weekend? :D


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies!

What a beautiful weekend we've had in the UK :D The Sun has been wonderful, such a difference from just 3 weeks ago! Really hope it lasts!

Anyway, AF arrived bang on time this morning :(

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh no Mel, sorry she got you hun :hugs:

Gorgeous weekend although got a little sunburnt doing the gardening on Saturday - whoopsie :dohh:

As for me, boobs are still sore and 'lumpy' and seem to be getting bigger (so my DH says although it may be wishful thinking LOL!)...sorry for the TMI but had brown CM yesterday and very white creamy Cm today so goodness knows what my body is doing. Had a bit of a bloody nose this morning too but it could be all the sneezing I have been doing this weekend down to my hayfever!

The only other thing is that I have been totally off my food which is veeeeeeery unusual for me - I tend to be a 3-meals-a-day kind of girl but I just haven't have the appetite for anything except fresh fruit since Friday - putting it down to the warm weather thou! More thirsty than anything.

So, in a nutshell, I have no idea whether its good signs or bad signs or no signs but according to my calculations I am roughly 8 DPO and on day 26 of a 28-32 day cycle so I guess I'll know soon enough!!

Hope your all OK x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Oh fingers crossed they're all one giant sign of a BFP coming along :D

When are you planning to test?


----------



## MrsH1980

Thanks hun

As for testing, Im not going to jump the gun because I have had more BFNs than I can remember in the past 7 months and they are pretty crushing... 

Whilst its not our wedding anniversary, DH and I have been together 11 years on Friday 4th June so I think I am going to test that morning if she hasn't turned up; by then I'll be on CD7 and approx 19DPO. Figure it would be an awesome date to find out if we are!

Fingerscrossed I guess! x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls

How are you all? I took a couple of weeks out I really had to as I had either 3 evap lines on 3 diff brands or a chemical and hit me really hard as started to believe it and AF two days late then she came. :growlmad:

Its been such a long couple of weeks but better off for it and feel ready to focus a little again but be more laid back about it. I didnt bother with SMEP this month just bed peak day yesterday, day before peak day and 2 days before that so sure its enough if something will happen. Im chuffed I ov yesterday as that was day 14 and last month was day 18 very late for me so could only put that down to taking EPO and stopped it and back to normal. 

Sarah so sorry things arent great, I hope it gets better soon. 

MrsH FX and anyone I have missed

Mel so sorry she got you, how you recovering from HSG? Have you had all tests done now or are you waiting for anyone else.

Caro you missed me hehe..... 

I was thinking too we really are well overdue a BFP nothing here for a while now? :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

mel meant are you waiting for anything else not anyone lol


----------



## cheekybint

That'd make a lovely anniversary present MrsH1980, I really hope it works out that way!

Shona! Wondered where you'd been. Great to see you back, so sorry about that chemical :( Fingers crossed you have better look this cycle xxxx

I'm not doing too bad. I'm not seeing my FS again till beginning of July, I've no idea what he's going to suggest, hopefully he'll be able to do something to unblock the tube. Think i'm going to ask him about clomid or something similar, boost O from the working side. I'm sure he'll have some plans for me already


----------



## caro103

Heya Shona, well I was wondering where you had gotten to! So sorry to hear you possibly had a chemical :hugs:, can only imagine how hard that must have been hun and totally understand why you'd need to take some time out!

Yes this thread is totally overdue a BFP! don't think anyones got one since the 1st month we got it up and running. Though there is only a small number of regular posters so maybe thats why!

Mel-again sorry the witch came hun :hugs:

I'm now 5dpo and timing BDing well this month, according to ff we've a high chance but only time will tell! my temp dipped loads this morning but its done that on other months too so not looking into it, will just wait and see! feeling strangely calm at the moment!


----------



## cheekybint

Just noticed that in laws arrive on CD16!!! 

I *REALLY* better not ovulate late this month!!

Oh, and I realised my FS appointment isn't until the end of July so just called them up and they've got me in for next Wednesday afternoon instead :D There was no way I'd wait until end of July to find out what we can do about the tube blockage


----------



## caro103

Wow, thats good that they could shift appointment! is it nhs?

Have to be sneeky Bding, hehe! would take me back to when DH and I 1st went out! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel Thanks hun....... feeling a bit better and ready to get back to it. Nearly 2dpo so see what this month brings and Im so not testing early and mean it this time. xxxx arrgghhh thats so bad im hoping you OV early or on time pretty plz thats such good news about your appt tho

Caro - Thanks I hope this month is it for you and the rest of us totally overdue. Yeah there is only a few of us and fingers crossed there is double lines for us all soon. Im so calm at the moment too whats up with that :rofl:

hahahahaha caro sneaky bedding thats so funny nothing will get in our way of having a baby :rofl:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies! Yes I am back and looks like I did not return to any BFPs :( So sorry to hear about chemicals and AFs :(

But lets move on together :) We will get our BFPs!!

We had a great trip and I feel much more relaxed...:)

I have no idea where I am in my cycle...I think I am CD12....which means I have not yet ovulated.....I hope I do....travelling can mess up your cycle ...I did not temp while we were away and tomorrow is my doctor's appt....lets see what he says....only gonna temp this month starting tomorrow

off to take a nap...I am exhausted...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello ladies!! glad to see u back shona! monica so glad u had a good trip.
Mel so sorry the witch got you.
caro hope that temp dip means a BFP!

Asfm I have a new job!!! yay. waiting to talk to my dm to give my resignation. its just part time but its perfect hours!!


----------



## MrsH1980

FX Caro, perhaps this thread will get a fresh new BFP after all!

Mel - I agree, definitely some sneaky BD-ing in order! ha ha ha ha!

Hi Shona, sorry to hear about your news :hugs:...hope your OK thou, sometimes a time out is exactly whats needed.

Monica - welcome back, glad to hear your break was nice, lets hope a BFP is on the cards.

As for me, still no change, still no other symptoms apart from mega boobs :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Monica so happy you had a lovely holiday need to order one of them for myself soon!
GL with your doc appt, let me know how it goes!!

Sandi thats great, what are you going to be doing. Thanks hun

Thanks Mrs H feel heaps better now exactly what I needed. Hopefully its not going to be too much longer for all of us :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies!

Looks like we've a full house here again now, except for Sarah - hope she's okay!

Monica, hope you had a great holiday. Must have done if you can't even remember what CD you're on lol Hope your appointment goes well!

Caro, yes my appointments with the NHS but I originally saw my FS privately so he's very attentive still albeit through the NHS now :D


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> hello ladies!! glad to see u back shona! monica so glad u had a good trip.
> Mel so sorry the witch got you.
> caro hope that temp dip means a BFP!
> 
> Asfm I have a new job!!! yay. waiting to talk to my dm to give my resignation. its just part time but its perfect hours!!

Oooh what's the new job?


----------



## caro103

Yay, we're all back and this thread is up and running again! that took some catching up on!

Good for getting a good fs Mel!

Mrs H (sorry can't remember 1st name :blush:) what CD you on? when are you testing?

Monica, so glad you had a nice break! I just heard a friend of a friend got her BFP when she was away and was so relaxed she just totally forgot AF was due!

Sandi, woohoo for the new job!

No news from me, not sure this is my month tbh, feels like i'm gearing up for AF, but time will tell! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Don't give up just yet Caro :D

Right ladies, in Sarah's absence I think we need to come up with a decent Group title and get shot of the "Wishing for a Christmas Baby"

If we can come up with a name I'll contact Admin and ask them to alter it for us

Any ideas?

Also, out of boredom I've started designing us a little Banner with our names all on it so we can become a lovely little official TTC team together :D Will let you have the link to it when it's finished - probably tomorrow sometime as I've been at work all day today (still there)

:D


----------



## caro103

Aww Mel, thats such a lovely idea! Seen other groups with those but no idea how to make one myself, good use of being at work I say :thumbup:

Mmmm team name, agree we need to lose the xmas thing as so totally missed this years and we're all gonna well and truely be mummas by xmas 2011!

Gonna have to have a think!


----------



## caro103

Okay, So some lamish ideas but to get the ball rolling...

Team: Craving BFP's

Team: We will become mumma's!

Team: Chasing that eggy

Anyone got anything better? :lol: I've never been the best at coming up with ideas for team names!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies! 
Mel, you are great! I love the idea to make our team official :) And yes we should change the name of our thread! Not sure of ideas but have not yet had a chance to brainstormand my brain is still on the cruiseLOL
As you know, I had an appt today.just got back and I feel really good about things. Doctor said we are doing everything right and looking at my charts and my history he feels I have healthy charts and am in good shape. We are not trying too hard either. So haha to all those who say we are crazy and too intense!! He said checking my temp, CM and cervix position is great and said to take full advantage of my ovulation pain. Also, he wont refer me to a fertility doctor or gynecologist until one yearwhich would be Oct 2010.
However, he has scheduled an ultrasound and some bloodwork to check my hormones, blood sugar and bunch of other things.basically full analysis of my blood :):). The ultrasound should give an indication if everything looks healthy and nothing is missing. Another good thing he said was that he thinks I do not have PCOS!!!! :):):) My varying cycle length is not a worry since I do ovulate and my luteal phase is consistent :):):):)
As for DH, he is going for semen analysis.poor guy has to perform into a cup.hehehethe joys of TTC.I will make it up to him later.LOL
The only thing that surprised me was that doctor was not sure if the follicular phase or the luteal phase was constant. Hello! Duh! It is the luteal phase!!! :dohh:
So this month, going to keep temping and use my OPKsshould ovulate this weekend or by Monday.gonna hope for the best :pray: feeling good and thinking positive. But ask me about my PMA during my two week wait.all logic out the window!! :rofl:
Good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey girlies!

Ooh monica, sounds like your appointment went really well!! Fx that everything is on track for ur BFP soon!

Mel, great idea designing a ticker, been on these boards since nov last year but this is the first time I've properly 'connected' with a group of ladies... I admit, it's very comforting :hugs:

My name is Leanne (think I've only mentioned it once LOL) and I'm on CD27 ...determined not to test until 4 June but my will power is wavering LOL!!
Boobs are massive and quite sore but apart from that and feeling abut tired Im not getting any 'other' symptoms so we'll have to wait and see!!!

Right ladies, better go and stop dinner from burning!!

X x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEy Mel love the idea of us being a team!! My new job will be selling sale ads for the local radio staion. My dm is working on talking me out of it...offering better hours at my current job. So little confused at this time. 

Caro & Leanna so hope you two have caught the egg!! We need a BFP!!:)

Monica so so glad your appt went well and hope all will be good with your bloodwork and ultrasound. 

Asfm a good thing..Tj doesnt leave til this weekend and this is my fertile week!! We are praying to catch the egg this week!! I also found out I start the Creighton Model class on JUne 8!! YAY


----------



## kissyfacelala

quick update....my ultrasound has been booked for June 3 and my follow-up appt with my doctor is June 15 :)

thanks for all the support :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good deal they can get you in so quick Monica!!


----------



## caro103

Yay for positive appt Monica! so nice they're listening and willing to check you out too! Fx'ed all is in working order and its just a matter of time until you get your bfp! (this month!!)

Leanne (I remember now!) ooh poas! :D esp if you O'd cd14! your bfp will hopefully show! whens AF due? sounding positive huni! and I agree, this is the 1st time I've properly connected with people and signed up around the same time as you! (have added you to the bottom of my sig!)

Sandi, bosses are quite frustrating sometimes! the right decision will come to you! In the meantime go catch that eggy girl! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

haha Monica yeah my logic is running out the window nearly 3 dpo for me huh is it over yet lol....
thats great news and hopefully BFP coming for us all soon. 

Mel thats a great idea about a name, cant think of any at the min tho? 

Leanne yes we are a very small group and its great we can talk about anything besides the obvious and know each other very well as there is not loads of us coming in and out all the time. I say to one of my other friends you can have general chit chat and get on with people but when you meet people you connect with its totally different. 

Sandi come on get them to chase that eggy!!! Wow great news about the job but sound like they really want to keep you, things to consider. 

oooh FX for your scan Monica things are heading in a good direction for you and just know we will get our babies soon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haha Tj says he got me preggo today girls!! LOL He is so silly but I am in my fertile time so hope he is right!!:)


----------



## MrsH1980

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Haha Tj says he got me preggo today girls!! LOL He is so silly but I am in my fertile time so hope he is right!!:)

Maybe he gave his boys a pep talk before deployment LOL :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Haha Tj says he got me preggo today girls!! LOL He is so silly but I am in my fertile time so hope he is right!!:)

:rofl: he is right!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsH1980 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Tj says he got me preggo today girls!! LOL He is so silly but I am in my fertile time so hope he is right!!:)
> 
> Maybe he gave his boys a pep talk before deployment LOL :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Yippeee Sandi!!! You go girl! Catch that eggy!! :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

MrsH1980 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Tj says he got me preggo today girls!! LOL He is so silly but I am in my fertile time so hope he is right!!:)
> 
> Maybe he gave his boys a pep talk before deployment LOL :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: !!

Fingers crossed they hit their target Sandi :D


----------



## MrsH1980

My cycles have been as follows for the last 6 months: 
1. 38 days (first one off BCP)
2. 27 days
3. 26 days
4. 29 days
5. 27 days
6. 35 days (knew I have ovulated late because I had flu)

I am on CD27 so basically AF is due anytime now and I have to be honest and say I have been getting mild cramps all afternoon :( Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, stay away you evil cow!


----------



## kissyfacelala

No! No! No! Leanne! AF is not coming! Early pregnancy symptoms are very much like AF coming.

FX for you! Are you temping? My temp always dips the day before or the day that the stupid ugly evil cow shows.

:dust:


----------



## caro103

:rofl: Sandi! and the prep talk to his swimmers, :haha:

Ooh Leanne are you going to test? or just wait and see? how many dpo do you think you are now?

I'm due AF monday at the latest, but will be on holiday girls so you'll have to wait until the weekend to find out! :D though am gonna do a sneeky test friday morning, but will only be 9dpo then so unlikely to show either way!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope he gave the direct orders to find that egg!!:spermy: and they best have listened!! LOL I am doing the baking soda trick this month ladies...I figure what the heck. I know I am in my fertile time but do not have much cm so here it goes tonight will be my first night trying it..I am just not sure if I do it once or repeatedly during my fertile time:dohh:

Caro and Leanna please please I am praying that your report :bfp:


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne I really hope that she doesnt get you.... FX for you and like Monica says the symptons are so similar. 

ahhhh no you cant go on hols Caro I cant wait that long to find out :haha: Where are you going? I hope you enjoy

Sandi they better listen or they are in for it :rofl: oooh I read about that but im too scared to do it, let me know how it goes

:hi: everyone


----------



## MrsH1980

Morning ladies!

Ahhhhh, feeling moody and tired and having a sh*te say at work too! Still... no AF so far so fingerscrossed she stays away! Felt a bit lightheaded this morning but I have done this time and time again - made myself believe they were symptoms only to be massively disappointed.

By my workings I am approx 11-12 DPO today so, if she hasn't made an appearance by Saturday morning I think I'll test. 

Ooh Caro, you can't leave us in a suspense for a WHOLE WEEK!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone's well :D

Hoping those BFPs start flying in by the end of the week :D We are so over due one in here!!

I can't believe you've not tested yet Leanne, I've usually pee'd on about 10 sticks by 12dpo lol


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh girls, think its all over for me - pink watery CM and thats how she normally starts - pretty much bang on time too :cry:


----------



## cheekybint

Awww sorry :(


----------



## caro103

Aww Leanne, noooo, so sorry huni :cry:

Sorry girls but I'm off to Cornwall and where we stay we barely have a mobile signal let alone internet access, expect on my brother in laws phone, but there's no way I'm asking to borrow his phone to go on bnb! hehe, he doesn't know we're TTC either so really can't! hehe. Kinda feels like I'm gearing up for AF if i'm honest but then have felt really quite uncomfortable all day and my temp went up a little bit this morning but looking at old ones thats quite normal for me now I seem to have extended my LP a little. Who knows, who knows!


----------



## cheekybint

Have a great holiday Caro :D I love Cornwall, so envious right now!

Really hope AF doesn't show up and you get a lovely BFP to show us all when you get back next week

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Good luck Caro, really hope it's a BFP for you sweetie.

Unfortunately ladies, I'm out. Booooooo! oh well, consoling myself with a nice glass of red tonight (my first alcoholic drink this month!) and will be planning out cycle 8 tomorrow. At least I have some lovely buddies to share next cycle with :friends:

Hope your all doing ok x x


----------



## caro103

Sorry Leanne, but yep we'll all be here for you next month! :hugs:

btw anyone had any other name ideas? and Mel have you managed to do a banner thingy yet? xx


----------



## cheekybint

Aww Sorry Leanne :hugs:

Banner is waiting for a name to be added! :D

Any ideas? 

It'll be about the same size as a fertilityfriend ticker (maybe slightly longer) with all our names on it. It can also be any colour so if anyone has a colour preference we can do that too

I've been trying to think of a name..

"Bump Buddies in the making"
"TTC Together"

Nothing exciting lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Leann so sorry she got you. BBOOOO to her. Enjoy your wine though

Mel how you girl? I wish I could think of a great name of us but tbh my brain is just dead lately..so I am not much help. 
Team Babymakers?? BD Queens?? LOL 

Work is a mess..was all set to quit and my boss offered more money and better hours to stay. So not sure what I am going to do now.


----------



## wantingagirl

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone's well :D
> 
> Hoping those BFPs start flying in by the end of the week :D We are so over due one in here!!
> 
> I can't believe you've not tested yet Leanne, I've usually pee'd on about 10 sticks by 12dpo lol

:rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

I like them Mel. Or 

baby dust buddies
baby in the making
ttc crew

uh im stumped lol.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I like TTC Crew...its nice and simple. 

Girls baking soda is amazing for cm. I for the first time since my tr had ewcm last night!! Hopefully for a BFP this month. I know we did bd at the right times as this is my fertile week and I am pretty sure I did O yesterday had some pains so now just the wait game...


----------



## caro103

Ooh cool! I'll look forward to that being finished on my return then!

I like Bump buddies in the making, but don't really mind! 

Anyway hope you all have fabbo wkends! and I return to some BFP's! be back in just over a wk xxx


----------



## caro103

Oh yeah, BFN this morning at 9dpo! boo


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Hope you've all enjoyed the long weekend! Sorry i've been MIA again, busy sorting the garden still; decking's almost finished!

In Laws land in 7 days time (same day as the little eggy's supposed to pop out too)!

How's everyone doing? 

I've lost track of who's where in their cycle! 

Caro is at testing stage (got that from the above post, sorry it's a BFN Caro, hopefully by the time you get back off your holiday you'll have a BFP for us!)

Monica are you awaiting O like me?

Sandi, Shona and Leanne - what's happening with you guys?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi hun how are you? Glad you are progressing with what you need to get done. Im gud just going with the laid back approach only using the CBFM and not thinking too much about it. Well that was til I went to Tescos today and so nearly bought a test but cant go through the same as last month and know I would end up testing before I was suppose to. AF due June 6th so not too far now. How are you, hope you OV early to avoid an issue with catching that eggy!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies hope everyone had a great weekend...mine was a emotional one. I am 2dpo and I really think my ticker is right for once. lol I have alot of cm still and kinda wish we would have bd on sunday but we didnt cause I was mad one of these days I will learn not to get mad until way after O time!! we did bd on sat so maybe that will have been enough. I really think I will have a hard time not testing this month unless the witch sneaks up on me early she has been showing up anywhere from cd 25 and on so I figured not to test til the 13th but not sure I will hold out that long!! anyway...hope everyone is well God bless and sticky babydust!!!:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey girls! I have been having a rough week.....i am not sure which day I am on this cycle...think I already ovulated...not sure....dark OPK and some ovulation pain...but we did not :sex: as I was in bed for two days with a fever around 100...caught a sinus infection on the plane back from Los Angeles...I am still stuffy and I have completely lost my voice...can't manage anything more than whispering :(

i have not been temping since fever obscures everything...my body is not my friend right now and the last place for a baby....so I am out this month again!!! just waiting for AF and for my body to get healthy again....

all the best to you ladies :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica so sorry you have been sick. Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry you've not been well Monica - hope your feeling better soon x

Hang in there Caro, 9DPO is still v. early - hopefully there is a shy BFP waiting in the wings! FX for you!

As for me, I am on CD6 and AF has just left the building...I thought I was doing OK but I feel really depressed about TTC at the moment. We went to a family 80th on Friday night and I felt like a leper - practically everyone in the room was asking why Im not pregnant / wheres my bump / why haven't we had any children yet...I know people don't mean to offend or upset but I just felt like a broken piece of junk. Everyone telling me that I should take prenatals and I should try this and try that (all of which I have been doing since November last year thanks very much). I dunno, maybe I am just being waaaay over-sensitive but I felt like I was trapped in my worst nightmare on Friday.

I also don't know whether I should be doing anything else - should I make a preliminary appointment with the doctor to discuss concerns? I know we have only been trying for 8 months (only - it feels like a lifetime) but I am nearly 30 and I am so worried. What do you think? They might not do anything but it might be worth a try?

Sorry for the doom and gloom post girls; don't want to talk to DH about it at the moment because I know he is worried and already feeling the pressure and no-one else really knows what Im going through :nope:

Hope your all OK; looking forward to seeing the new banner :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey mrsH1980! know what you mean! it seems in my world as well everybody is pregnant or has kids and looks at me and DH like we are wierd and doing something wrong!

I do suggest going to the doctor and asking for a check of the basics....your blood and a pelvic ultrasound...DH can also get a semen analysis...our doctor is doing this for us....he said it is too early for a fertility doctor but these tests can bring some insight and if there is a problem (heaven forbid) we can start fixing it sooner than later...

I am on antibiotics right now so this whole month is down the drain :( just my luck....going for ultrasound on thurs and have to delay blood test :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Sandi So sorry your weekend was emotional, mine was ok pretty quiet cept for I work every single Saturday boo hoo. Ha I have heard many women saying they pretend to make up or not get mad to :sex: hehe..... myself I have been mad at him a few times on the crucial days and I just couldnt do it was not in the mood but wished afterwards I did 

Monica Im so sorry you feel so rubbish and hope you feel better again soon hun!!! Wow its nearly your wedding anniversary and you too Sandi!

Caro how are you doing?

Uh MrsH why do people do that, I got that all the time the last time. Like we are not doing everything we possibly can to conceive and I also feel everyone around me is pregnant. My sis that I am really close to is 24 weeks pregnant and I started trying before her same as last time, her first child first month, second child first month and 3rd 3 months. My aunty is also due in 4 weeks happy for them but it sucks
Thats what we are here for hun, how long have you been trying for? I know in 20's you wait for 12 months before seeking help but 6 months for 30's I had every test you can think of done so ask away if you need any advice


----------



## MrsH1980

wantingagirl said:


> Uh MrsH why do people do that, I got that all the time the last time. Like we are not doing everything we possibly can to conceive and I also feel everyone around me is pregnant. My sis that I am really close to is 24 weeks pregnant and I started trying before her same as last time, her first child first month, second child first month and 3rd 3 months. My aunty is also due in 4 weeks happy for them but it sucks
> Thats what we are here for hun, how long have you been trying for? I know in 20's you wait for 12 months before seeking help but 6 months for 30's I had every test you can think of done so ask away if you need any advice


Thanks hun; we've been trying since last October so 8 months or so. Seeing as I am on CD7 I think I am going to book an appointment today for a few weeks time, round about the end of my cycle and just take this one as it goes, use my last pack of OPKs and see what happens. 

Feeling much better today; the sun is out and I realised I need to pull myself together and get positive! Need to start a good exercise regime; started adding a lb here and there and feel a bit gross and flabby at the mo (and unattractive to DH although he tells me Im not bless him).

How are you ladies? Feeling better Monica? Anything happening on your side Sandi? Hope Caro is enjoying her hols and comes back with good news!

x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah we are the same if not pregnant will be moving into my 8th cycle..... I know how you feel tho last month took me 12 months we had no issues so hang on in there. You said you are 30 didnt you? So they would see you anytime now just tried not to get wrapped up in it as thats what I did and would be in tears all the time. But at the end of it cos the tests came back fine it was my peace of mind. Its funny how things work tho as went to an IVF appt that we would not get for free on nhs as hubby has a child that lives with us so we went home to save and kept on trying and missed my AF two weeks later

I feel like that I used to be quite slim and due to only working 16 hours now I eat out of boredom im 21lb heavier than I was before my last pregnancy and cant seem to shift it and hubby tells me the same but I used to excercise quite alot in the past but cant get into it now. Im not big but just feel bloated all the time. 

Oh yeah forgot Caro was on hols lucky thing!

My AF due on Sunday

Mel how are you? Anyone I missed

Is Sarah coming back or did she say she was having a long break?


----------



## wantingagirl

last time I mean not last month


----------



## MrsH1980

Thanks again, its good to have the reassurance!

Have just booked a Drs appointment for 25th June so now I just need to relax and take it easy this cycle (well...try LOL!). Having said that we've got a mad month ahead what with birthdays and work stuff and the world cup (DH and I are hosting 'world cup parties' for all our friends and family to come to ours and watch the England games, lets hope we do well!)

Right, off to go and sit in the chairs belonging to all the pregnant women in my office (there are A LOT of them!) - with any luck something might rub off LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsH1980 said:


> Thanks again, its good to have the reassurance!
> 
> Have just booked a Drs appointment for 25th June so now I just need to relax and take it easy this cycle (well...try LOL!). Having said that we've got a mad month ahead what with birthdays and work stuff and the world cup (DH and I are hosting 'world cup parties' for all our friends and family to come to ours and watch the England games, lets hope we do well!)
> 
> Right, off to go and sit in the chairs belonging to all the pregnant women in my office (there are A LOT of them!) - with any luck something might rub off LOL

haha I need to try that too lots of pregnant women where I work too..... Wow that should keep you busy then hoping this month will fly be, you will get your BFP and no appts will be needed. Im not really into football but if I was we wouldnt be on the same side as Im scottish!! :rofl: that would make an interesting house here as my hubby is english lol....... guess hes glad I dont like footie.


----------



## cheekybint

Evening Ladies!

Hope you are all well :D

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, we've been really busy!

Anyway, today I saw my FS who was able to confirm that it's my right tube that's currently blocked. He did an internal scan and was very pleased with my "beautiful" ovaries and happy that the standard of my eggs is not the issue here. I had lots of big follicles on both ovaries with the most dominant one currently on my right ovary. He doesn't see the blocked tube as a problem at all. 

As my FS works for the NHS and the private sector also he's scheduled me for another internal scan on Saturday at the local private hospital to see what's happening before ovulation on Monday/Tuesday. He seemed very excited about the level of eggs on my ovaries and seemed pretty enthusiastic about everything!

The strange thing is (which I've googled to no avail) is that he said he'll make sure he's got his NHS prescription pad with him because he's most likely to prescribe Clomid as "it'd be a shame to miss this opportunity after the HSG". It's too late in this cycle for Clomid to be of any help so he's left me confused. I discussed it with my OH on the way home about other uses/doses of Clomid and wondered if a very high one off dose would cause multiple eggs to ovulate. Googled but found no answers at all so assume this isn't his plan. Guess I'll find out on Saturday!

Either way he's got me very excited lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Mel I am following you around! 

MrsH I know how you feel I have been ttc for over a year now and no BFP insight. I was feeling good about this cycle but now not so sure. Good luck at your dc appt.

Monica you feeling better?


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey ladies! just a quick hello! my sinus infection is almost gone but I have laryngitis!! done with the antibiotics but I still feel very tired and heavy head....tomorrow I am going for my fertility blood test and ultrasound!

hope everyone is well....

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsH1980

ahhh, sorry your still not well Monica but FX for you blood test and ultrasound!

Oh Mel, FX for you, that all sounds like super-positive news!!

Hope you guys are all OK, better get on with some work I s'pose!

Leanne x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I won a tv today at work!! So excited. and I got a beautiful love knot bracelet from Tj for a early birthday present cause he will gone on my birthday. I am so hoping that I get a BFP for a birthday present. The witch is due on the 11 and my bday is the 16. FX


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies!

Monica, you really are not having a good month are you!! Hope you feel better soon xxxx

Leanne what's happening with you, i forget, are you due to ovulate soon?

Sandi - what did you win the TV for? Fingers crossed you get that BFP for your Birthday :D My daughter's Birthday this month too, she'll be 13 on the 20th. We're having a big disco/party for her and friends


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My store had the largest increase of cigs sales for last month. My stepdads bday is also June 20 and my niece is the 22. I will be home alone on my bday no party for me. LOL Its okay though. I can't believe I will be 34!!!:wacko:


----------



## cheekybint

I'll be 35 on my next birthday :sulk:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am tyring to convice myself the thirties are the new twenties!! LOL. I feel so old. Lately. You defiantley DO NOT look 35!!:)


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel thats so great with your progress and things are looking good for you to get that BFP soon!!!

Sandi sorry your not feeling so positive, im feeling a bit like that too but I guess all we can do is keep on trying

Monica so sorry your still feeling yucky!

Yay Sandi - thats great about the telly. I hope you get your BFP for bday hun that would be great!!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey girlies! It looks like Im due to ovulate around the end of next week so just waiting really!! Starting OPKs on Monday - last month was the first month since we started FTC that I actually got a positive opk so fingers crossed that's a good sign. DH is on the bananas and zinc tabs so we'll just have to wait and see.

Sandi, really hope you get a birthday BFP that would be so awesome! And can't believe you won a tv!!

Mel, so excited for you this month!

Hope your feeling better monica! I wonder how Caro is doing??!

Well, hope you all have a fab weekend; the sun is finally shining in the UK and it's starting to feel like summer! 

Take care xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Well girls I got a big blob of pink mucus and thought my AF was there and then nothing else. WTH?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OOOOHHHH Shona could it be ib??


----------



## wantingagirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> OOOOHHHH Shona could it be ib??

hun I thought the same thing but dont wanna get my hopes up! Got cramp juat after it happened then went. and been getting cramp since 8dpo but get that every month!!! gosh I hope so :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX huni. Its is perfect timing for it at 11dpo!! 

I just had the weirdest movement in my uterous...would have sworn it was a baby kick. LOL. Must have been a big gas bubble!!! LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

haha hun I get that too!!! Hubby thinks Im mad :rofl:

Well update today when went to toilet had couple of tiny brown bits of blood mixed with ewcm didnt get this with first pregnancy. I tested this morning tho BFN how long would it usually take to show do you think? Still not getting my hopes up tho not going to believe it until I see a BFP


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies!

Sorry about the BFN Shona, hope it's just a late BFP!

Had my scan this morning.

As suspected I am ovulating on the right side (side with blocked tube) but doc was very hopeful about the left tube picking up. I don't know the science behind it but basically there's something in the sperm that attracts the egg, so providing there's plenty in my open tube he's confident the egg will go down that tube. Fingers crossed!!

Follicle was 16mm (i think) and there was another 6/7 clearly defined follicles on both ovaries. Cervix full of mucus

He has prescribed me 3 months worth of Clomid (100mg CD2 to 6) and we've also discussed IVF through egg sharing.

Egg sharing will cost £500 for 8 eight eggs to be removed (50/50 share) and they will implant 2 at a time in me. This is an option we're going to consider if the Clomid doesn't work. They will only do egg sharing in women under 35, I've only got 7 months until i turn 35 so we don't want to leave it too late to try it.

Did discover that the "egg" child can legally gain your details at the age of 18 and I'm not too sure I want that. Something we need to discuss further together and with the IVF specialist

(TMI) We discovered that BDing in doggy style leads to no spill Not a drop! Also tried the orgasming after withdrawal to help move the sperm further up.

Planning on trying both again tonight/tomorrow.

Only a couple of days until in laws arrive. OH is stressed out about getting the garden finished, so much so that we had an arguement about it and he's now sat in the living room watch MotoGP instead. Doesn't look like we'll be getting that finished today lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning ladies! Happy weekend! I am back! 

Good luck Shona and Sandi with your 2 week wait....looks promising for both of you!!

Mel...you have lots of options and will have your BFP!! 

On June 15 I should have my results from my endovaginal ultrasound and my blood test.

Right now I am waiting for AF...she is due June 14....one day after our one year wedding anniversary....once she shows I will be in full gear again....soy and EPO...OPKs and temping and checking cervix position and fluid....assuming DH semen passes....he is going for that this week....

I am almost back to normal...voice still shaky but feeling much better....getting horny again too!! LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Mel.... me too but I dont second guess anything anymore as cant handle the let down if I start believing

Wow that sounds cool FX for you hun and great news your eggs are really healthy. Yes I was a bit dubious about giving my eggs to someone else cos of 
the child contact me when he/she was 18 but guess you need to weight out the pros and cons but no need to think about that yet as we are all going to get our BFP's!!!

HAHA no TMI hun yes that is a great way for keeping them all in and great the man has to do most of the work lol..... ah sorry you had an argument hope you are ok now. Make up with :sex: lol.....

Thanks Monica glad you are feeling a bit better. Yeah I shall see what happens, im expecting AF then I can cope with it a bit better. 
GL for June 15th hun im sure everything is fine with you tho! At least you and your hubbys results will put your mind at rest Happy Anniversary for when it comes round mine is october 19th

Sandi any symptons at all? Hows the rest of the girls?


----------



## caro103

Well girls I'm back! Had a fab holiday and not back at work until Tuesday so its not over yet :D

On the downside AF got me bang on 10dpo last Sunday :(, so she's been and gone now. Didn't have anything other than prenatels with me so going natural this month to see what happens. Think might need to resume the B6 though as LP back to 10days with nothing to boost it, but guessing its too late in my cycle for it to make a difference now??

Don't feel too bad about AF arriving as meant could take full advantage and enjoy my holiday without questions being asked re. my not drinking. However I'm with Leanne (I think!) who keeps getting pressure about not being pregnant, my FIL everyday passed some comments about time ticking etc!! I'm 26 for goodness sake! He doesn't know we're TTC so thinks its funny but there will come a point where it really isn't funny. Me and DH have agreed if nothing by 1 yr TTC we'll tell our parents, just so they can be a bit more sensitive about the subject!

Well, i've had about 5pages to catch up on, sounds like you've all had busy weeks!

Monica, so sorry you've been sick! good plan on the Dr's appt later in the month. Hopefully they'll check you out and find everything is fine!

Mel, good news on the fs being optimistic! Happy bding this weekend! hope you get the deed done before your in-laws rocking up :haha:

Shona, fx'ed you're having IB! x

Leanne, you will get that BFP hun, just have to ignore people who are being insensitive! TTC has def made me moe aware about being careful about what I say to others!

Sandi, 34 is not old! I have friends older than you who haven't even met the right man for them yet! that BFP is on its way very soon! xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Caro!

Great to see you back! Glad you enjoyed your holiday, shame AF showed up to spoil the mood but at least you could have a drink :D

OH and I have made up now, good job seeing at BDing is required tonight lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shona I don't think the hcg shows for a couple days after ib but I could be wrng. But FX that it was!!

I don't have symptoms at all ladies. I had that funny movement yesterday but nothing else. I am gassy but I always get that and my bbs hurt when I take my bra off but again that is normal for me. So basically no nothing new for me. 

Caro and Mel I think I am following you ladies around!! LOL


----------



## caro103

Lol Sandi, its taking me hours to catch up on all the 'quick links' I have after not being online for a wk! will get there though!

Did you come to decision on the job stuation yet? - maybe your journal says, haven't made it there yet! 

Go get bding Mel! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Caro glad you had a lovely holiday, yeah all the questions suck its so annoying and at least you can enjoy your drink like you said. 

Sandi I really hope you get yur BFP as for me AF arrived a couple of hours ago so guess body was playing tricks on me. Onto cycle 8 now xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wantingagirl said:


> Caro glad you had a lovely holiday, yeah all the questions suck its so annoying and at least you can enjoy your drink like you said.
> 
> Sandi I really hope you get yur BFP as for me AF arrived a couple of hours ago so guess body was playing tricks on me. Onto cycle 8 now xxx

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thats ok hun im getting used to it now.... thats why I didnt want to believe it without proof so the fall wouldnt be so hard xxx


----------



## caro103

So sorry Shona, it will happen hun!

xxx

Btw what happened to our name change and banner? x


----------



## cheekybint

The banner's waiting on the name change lol 

I'm not going to be on much over the next few weeks so if you all want to decide on a new name for us all and then someone contact the admin team to change it? I'm happy to go along with whatever name you all decide upon and will get the banner completed as soon as a decision's made :D

In law's arrive in just over 24 hours! House almost perfect lol 

Ovulation hasn't happened yet, but plenty of EWCM, fingers crossed it's within the next 24 hours lol

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS I want to see some BFPs by the time i'm back lol


----------



## wantingagirl

caro103 said:


> So sorry Shona, it will happen hun!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Btw what happened to our name change and banner? x

Thanks hun Im actually fine with it I dont know why this time I guess stressing doesnt help me and another chance this cycle :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies..hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I am staying at my sisters the next couple days so will be in and out hope to come back to some BFP!!


----------



## caro103

Think it'll be you that comes back with a BFP Sandi!

and you Mel, just in a few more weeks.

Anyone else near to testing? I still have a full 10 days until O day, grrrrrr. Feeling frustrated by my long cycles this month, yet to others it is short! Just wish O was a bit earlier and LP a bit longer :(

Also my mum's planning a 80th party for my nan next March!! If i'm lucky this month it'll be right when i'm due so will have to miss it, as it'll be in York and I'm in sussex! no way would I travel that far right when due. But I guess thats something to worry about if and when i get my bfp! 

Hope the in-laws arrival has gone ok Mel.

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro...would love to get a BFP this month. Had dreams last night that I did get a BFP and I just kept testing and testing. LOL. Tj got extras in his mre today so he says that is a sign as well and wanted me to test right away. LOL. I told him best time with with fmu so I would tomorrow. I am scared to be honest I don't know how I will deal if its a BFN.:(


----------



## caro103

:hugs: huni. REALLY hope it is a BFP for you, your way overdue yours! we are all here for you though xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caro. I think we all are WAY overdue...we all so deserve a BFP and healthy lo.:flower:


----------



## caro103

Too true! Maybe we're all just waiting so we can all get it in the same month and move onto bump buddies at the same time!? :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

caro103 said:


> Too true! Maybe we're all just waiting so we can all get it in the same month and move onto bump buddies at the same time!? :D

That would be awesome. I did buy me some frer on the way home so will be for sure testing in the morning. Besides would like to know before I have class tomorrow night. SO excited about the class but would like to have my BFP and forgo it. :shrug:


----------



## MrsH1980

Sandi, sooooo excited for you! Got everything crossed (erm, except my legs - sorry, its OV this week :blush:)

Hope your all doing OK ladies, Im just waiting for the big O to hit :D

:dust:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:


MrsH1980 said:


> Sandi, sooooo excited for you! Got everything crossed (erm, except my legs - sorry, its OV this week :blush:)
> 
> Hope your all doing OK ladies, Im just waiting for the big O to hit :D
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

:thumbup: Catch those :spermy:!! :) 

Asfm :bfn: this morning. OH well on to next month once she shows and class tonight.


----------



## caro103

Go catch that egg Leanne!!

Sandi it still might be to early!

Eugh, I'm all snotty at the mo :(, totally playing havoc with my temps to. Yesterday it was rocket high and this morning so so low. My mouth was horribly dry this am (sorry yuck) and yesterday woke up way before was meant to on/off. Think might have to go by cm this month and just make sure cover all bases! Me and DH have decided this really is going to be our month!!! (if only it worked like that!)


----------



## caro103

Ladies I have a quick Q, does anyone reckon its too late to restart the B6 this cycle? the one month I tried it it lengthened my LP to 13dpo rather than my 10 last month. But I took it for the entire month, whereas this month i'm already cd10...? Any ideas?

Hope everyone is okay. Sandi :hugs: for BFN this morning, hope you bubba is just shy :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro I don't think it will hurt. My friend Teresa didn't start her B6 til she O and that was the month she got her BFP she also had a short lp. Take it!! LOL


----------



## caro103

ooh think will take it from tonight then!

hope all is ok with everyone? x


----------



## cheekybint

Quick stop to let you know I'm in the 2ww :D

Hope everyone's okay xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

woohoo Mel! try not to go too insane! good luck!

hope everyone is ok!

As for me, I am waiting for AF...12 DPO....no BFP this month as we did not :sex: due to my illness....

our wedding anniversary this weekend....one year!

:dust:


----------



## caro103

Good luck Mel! Crossing everything but legs for you ;)

Hope your new cycle starts quickly Monica! 

Sandi..any news hun?

Hows everyone else? Shona? Leanne? where are you girls up to?

I'm still waiting to O, so off out for some drinkies this weekend, hoping they'll be my last for this year :thumbup:, how scary does that sound!?! :shock:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Anniversy Monica.

Good luck..Mel hope you get your BFP while ur inlaws are in!!:)

Caro have a great weekend out. 

Asfm still no sign of af..she has been early the past few months so maybe this cycle is going to be longer. I am going to keep myself busy busy this weekend so I don't stress about it..taking the kiddos to a 20 acre water park should be a good time. I am off to nap now I am so sleepy work has been busy busy


----------



## wantingagirl

Caro im good how are you? Quiet weekend, chilling out last night and went to my nieces party yesterday. Hows your weekend? AH hope this is your last drink!! hehe.....

Monica Happy Anniversary hun!

Sandi hope its a shy bean and your pregnant! Are you late then? Hows it going with your decision about the job?

Leanne how are you?

Mel good luck with 2ww hope this is your month. 

:hi: to anyone I missed

ASFM cycle day 8 no cbfm or smep this month just :sex: every other day but will go back to cbfm and softcups next month. Jenny Renner prediction says conceive this month but thats alot of rubbish :rofl:


----------



## caro103

Shone I hope the prediction is true hun! hehe, she has to get some right!

Sandi, I'm gonna ask from all angles :lol:, any news on that test yet?

Monica hope you had a lovely anniversary!

Leanne hows it going? and Mel fx;ed this is your last 2ww! 

Ah am having a lovely wkend, off to go sit in the garden now to read a good book. Decided to ignore that the house needs cleaning and make the most of the nice weather as we don't get it v often! 

Fab weekend so far girls


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies BFN again this morning. Guess she is just playing with me since she was early for the past 2 months. And it could be the stress of Tj being gone...and me hoping so much that this would be my month. Oh well that was my last test and I am not buying anymore if she is not here by thursday I will call my doc and see about blood work. BUt I am gonna try really hard not to get in a tissy about it cause I know that will only stress my body out more. 

Caro so glad your having a lovely weekend. 

Shona she has had some predictions right FX yours is one of them. I want mine to be wrong LOL..she said Dec BFP. Thats ssssooo far away. HAHA

Hope MEl is having a great visit with the inlaws..and caught the eggy.:)

MOnica I hope she doesn't mess with you this month as well and lets you get on with the next "LUCKY" cycle that your gonna catch the eggy!

HAve a great day girls:)


----------



## caro103

Aww sorry Sandi, :hugs: was so hoping you'd announce a BFP today :(

At least you have your creighton (sp?) model to focus on this month and so for sure will get that eggy in the v near future :)
xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Has anyone ever seen a evap on a FRER?? I went back about 10 mins to look at my test again and there is 2 lines. I don't know what to think now. I have NEVER had a evap or to lines so clear. UGH please please I will post a pic if I can after church. Praying so hard right now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Took this morning thought was negative but when I looked again I got this...it was within 10 minutes.


----------



## cheekybint

Wohoo again Sandi :) :)


----------



## caro103

Oh WOW Sandi! that is soooo a BFP!

Never had an evap on a FRER, always snowy white! Think this is really it for you hun!

Massive Congrats! xx


----------



## cheekybint

Updated my signature! 

We've our first BFP ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Mel. I made me some tickers too. I am so thankful for you ladies. I don't know what I would have done all this time without your support. :) I am so praying that all my girls are right there behind.


----------



## MrsH1980

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Sandi! Thats defo a BFP for sure! Congrats sweetie :hugs:

FX in your 2WW Mel - I got a positive OPK yesterday so I am counting tomorrow as 1DPO so we can go crazy together LOL

Happy Anniversary Monica - hope you had a lovely weekend!

Hey Caro, hope your doing OK - enjoy those drinkies while you can; Im putting money on you this month :)

Shona - good luck catching the eggy hun; maybe Jenny Renny will be right after all ?!?!?!

Right ...now that Sandi has started off the BFP vibe lets hope its infectious! xxx


----------



## LittleSparkle

Congratulations Caro. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ive had an evap on a FRER but very different from yours. Lighter, and they came up straight away but disappeared within 45 mins. It was a bad batch, where as yours is clearly a BFP.

I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancy, and all the rest of you lots of luck TTC!

Me and DH are trying to patch things up, but obviously not TTC until we are strong again, but I keep an eye on you lovely ladies, and I look forward to spying more BFP's from you. 

And you never know, I might be back at some point. :) Just not for now. xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have had my 3rd chemical pregnancy. I lost the baby about 5 this morning. I don't know what to think. The doc wont see me til monday and we will go frm there. I am so upset right now and wish Tj was home..


----------



## cheekybint

Aww Sandi I am so sorry :( :hugs:

Has the bleeding continued, I was really hoping it would stop and everything would be okay now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I am still bleeding very heavily...as odd as this may sound I felt it as I lost him. The pain brought me to my knees this morning. So I am now home for the day and trying not to cry my eyes out all day. I can't seem to get my doc to see me today so I have a appt with my sisters doc next monday and also going to check into IUI. I just feel so hopeless


----------



## cheekybint

Aww Sandi, are you alone, this is so unfair on you :( 

When you see your doctor you need to get some answers to why you keep having chemicals, especially before you consider IUI as they're still likely to continue.


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh Sandi, I am so so sorry sweetheart...I know nothing that any of us can say will make you feel any better but just know we are thinking of you and are here if you need to talk xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cheekybint said:


> Aww Sandi, are you alone, this is so unfair on you :(
> 
> When you see your doctor you need to get some answers to why you keep having chemicals, especially before you consider IUI as they're still likely to continue.

Yes your exactly right. I really want to find out the reasons behind this and why I can't carry past 5 weeks. I think my progestron(sp) level is not maintaining where is needs to be. The nurse this morning adviced that I start taking baby asprin with my prenantal vitamin starting today and the dc will go over more options on Monday.


----------



## cheekybint

This is another good reason to chart your BBT Sandi, your temperature rises in line with your progesterone levels so it'd be good for you to see what's happening. I've been taking baby aspirin for a few months now, ever since our magic pills started and I've seen an inprovement in my AF, less cloggy which has eased the period pains too.

Normally progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum after ovulation but i'm pretty sure you can get it in tablet form to increase your levels, it may be worth investigating further.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cheekybint said:


> This is another good reason to chart your BBT Sandi, your temperature rises in line with your progesterone levels so it'd be good for you to see what's happening. I've been taking baby aspirin for a few months now, ever since our magic pills started and I've seen an inprovement in my AF, less cloggy which has eased the period pains too.
> 
> Normally progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum after ovulation but i'm pretty sure you can get it in tablet form to increase your levels, it may be worth investigating further.

I will try real hard to start my BBT. I just never get the same amount of sleep ever but I will temp at a 4 am cause that would be the most consistant time for me I guess. I just am not ging to use it to track O I will use the creighton model. Thank you for the support Mel and all of you


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Sandi I have even heard of progesterone suppositories. 

I am so so sorry hun I thought this was it for you. Has TJ had his sperm count done. The doc should really have seen you that is so insenstive of them. What about A&E? Like everyone else has said if you need to talk we are all here for you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## caro103

Sandi lovely :hugs: we're all here for you to chat. Can't imagine what you are going through at the moment, do you have a friend or anyone you can turn to?

Sarah huni-little typo back there, wasn't me who got their bfp, was Sandi but v v sadly its ended today :(. Glad to here you and OH are sorting things out, hopefully you'll rejoin us all v v soon :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you for all your support. Yes I am here alone...well my kiddos are here but they aren't really sure what to do or say and I am trying to be strong and act like I am okay but inside I am just a mess. I don't really have anyone I can talk to but you ladies as most of my friends are either pregnant or don't want anymore. I really hope I get past this anger soon...I just really wanted this to be it. I know all of you know exactly how I feel. I don't even think I am gonna ttc this month but to be honest I feel like I have already done that the only proactive things I did was the baking soda finger and start my classes...ugh I am just mad


----------



## wantingagirl

I am so sorry hun really dont know what else I can say to you but guess all we can do is be here for you and hope you feel better soon and that the docs get off their ass and investigate this further. :hugs: always here for you xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Good to hear from you Sarah!


----------



## kissyfacelala

this is absolutely horrible Sandi!!! like everyone else I do not know what to say except I am praying for you and are here to talk and support you all the way!

many hugs to you! hang in there!! you have lots of options and the best thing to do is discuss with your doctor and take one day at a time! your BFP will come!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there sorry for my rant..I am better today. Its just time I know and I also know God doesn't give us more than we can handle but I did let him know my plate is full. LOL. How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsH1980

Rant away, that's what were here for right? As for me, not sure this is our cycle; got a pos opk over the weekend but my no ewcm in sight :cry: 
I did get a blob today (sorry for the tmi) so we'll bd tonight too but I have to be honest, DH just has not been up for it at all lately. We've always had a great sex life but he's been stressed at work and I'm starting to think maybe I don't look as great as I used to and maybe that attributing to it? He'd deny it I know but I can't shake the feeling that I need to spruce myself up a bit - I think I'm worried that if I did that and he was still too tired or whatever it would really affect my confidence...
Ahhhhh, sorry for the glum post, just can't really talk to anyone else. 

Hope you gals are all doing ok???


----------



## caro103

Aww ladies, big hugs to everyone.

Mmm wow what a rollercoaster over the past 48hours :(

Sandi, glad your feeling a little better today, i think you need to grieve for your loss and thats not going to happen overnight. Take time and rant all you need to!

Leanne, I have similar worries. Think men also feel the pressure a bit when it comes to ttc and don't like to have nights 'dictated' to having to bd! I am sure he loves you though for much more than what you look like. Being tired and stressed at work can totally impact on wanting to dtd!

Monica when you gonna test girl? 16dpo!?!

Shona, not long until O :happydance:

As for me, well was feeling totally positive until DH came home tonight. He now says he's sick and doesn't think his swimmers will be up to much :(:(:(
I've just got ewcm so really wanted to start bding from tonight until sat/sun, and originally he was totally on board with the idea :(

Think might try and sell to him that should get rid of the bad swimmers tonight to make way for good ones tomorrow:shrug:, but if not I guess I haven't had a pos opk yet so could give it a rest tonight and not push :shrug:

Just REALLY wanted to give this month the absolute best chance I can!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH Caro huni I am sorry. I hope that he gets in the "mood" soon. According to my class you need to watch you cm over the next few days...first day if excm is your peak day and then 3 days after you can still be fertile. FX I want this to be your month as well!!

Monica any chance of you testing??

Leanna I think that all our men go throught the struggle of performing through our ttc journey hang in there it will get better. 

Shona hope you catch that egg as well

Mel how you feeling??


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies! Sorry I have been sort of MIAnot much to say.and there is no chance of testing since we did not try this month because of my sinus infection, flu and fever.and even though my ticker says 17 DPO I think I am 2 DPO since on Monday I got a positive LH and ovulation crampsand no AF in sight!! This cycle was all messed again due to travelling and my sinus infection, flu and fever :(:(:( I thought I had ovulated two weeks ago but no AF in sight and it is overdue now! Uggh!!!!
Yesterday I went to our family doctor to get results from my ultrasound and blood test.the good news is that all parts are normal.uterus, cervix, tubes, ovaries, vagina all in good shape.but apparently my prolactin hormone is high and my testosterone is twice of what it should bedoctor is sending me for a mri ie. check my pituitary gland and another ultrasound to check my kidneys ie. adrenal glands and then possibly sending me to a hormone specialist.I am not sure what to think since I was reading on prolactin and they say high levels suppress ovulation and causes secretion from my nipples.I do not have secretion at all and I do ovulate.I do not ovulate on the same day each cycle but I do ovulate and it does not range over many daysI ovulate anywhere between 16 to 21 days and once I ovulate my period comes 15 to 16 days later everytime.
And what are normal ranges for these hormones??? He said my testosterone level is 30 and it should be 15.and apparently high testosterone is related to PCOSwhich I do not have since it would have showed on the ultrasound and I ovulate each month
Also, if you send the sample blood sample to ten different labs you will get ten different results and any blood test result should be confirmed with a second blood test
So we will see what the MRI and ultrasound brings backand before they give me medications or whatevers I want a second blood test done.it does not make any sense!!!
I guess I am in limbo again.waiting for AFI am taking FEMMED againhormonal balance vitamins and once AF comes will start taking EPO and soy again or EPO and Vitex.
I have my ultrasound Friday morning and then a follow-up appointment with my doctor the following Friday.
Also getting a chest x-ray done since I am still not a 100% back to normal in terms of my sinuses and laryngitishave this nasty cough :( probably should get healthy again before conceiving.
:dust: :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Wow Monica, what a lot to take in! At least the Dr's are interested and haven;t just fobbed you off. I'd demand a 2nd blood test too if I were you, but the extra tests sound like they'll help you understand whats going on (if anything!). Anyway hun, hope AF turns up soon so you can get TTC again and that you get healthy again!

Sandi I managed to get DH to dtd last night :haha: Hope you've had a good Birthday! x

Well, anyone know what could be going on with me!? My opk's are still negative but I didn't do one at the weekend :dohh: and have been having a little bit of ewcm since before weekend. Played around with FF and it'll say I O'd on monday with dotted crosshairs which is way too early for me :shrugg: Guess will find out in morning depending on what temp does!


----------



## MrsH1980

caro103 said:


> Sandi I managed to get DH to dtd last night :haha:

me too Caro, how funny after all my grumbling LOL 

Glad you got some answers Monica, hope your feeling better and that you'll be nice and healthy for next cycle (if ur not PG already of course!!)

nothing new for me, just in the boring 2ww now. Got a DRs appointment on 25th so we'll go from there.

Hope your doing ok Sandi :hugs: xxx hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok?

Leanne xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ah Monica Im so sorry all the issues that are happening for you at the moment, I hope you are back to normal soon and your AF comes soon you can get onto the next cycle. You did say you didnt :sex: at OV this cycle. Reason I ask is there any way you can be pregnant? Yeah weird that they could say it could be PCOS if you have no sysmptons, I hope they get to the bottom of it soon. 

Sandi hope you are ok, thanks hun I should OV Saturday. Have you seen the doc yet? 

Leanne so sorry you feel this way I get like that sometimes and far from happy with my body but im sure its just in your head like it is mine and your hubby would never think of you in that way. Maybe he is just tired but just express how important it is to you. 
Good luck in the 2ww hun!!! Its funny how our emotions can start putting things into our head that doesnt exist, this can be a very stressful time and feel like im always in limbo. Its weird as I have made quite a few friends on here and sometimes feel like people come and go as they get their BFP and obviously move off the thread not to offend and im still here while see others come on and then get their quick BFP, dont get me wrong so chuffed for them but always feel at a stand still but hey ho it will happen eventually. 
Caro huh men sometimes!! What do they think of by not following what they agree to at the crucial time, my hubby is the same and after OV hes back to wanting it all the time. I dont know what it is cos I explain to my hubby you wanna get pregnant but you do this and he just says he gets stressed cos he knows its time but he really wants a baby. Ah well we have to have SEX then!! lol..... I hope your ok
Im so crap at temps sorry hun, hehe to getting hubby to DTD why do I feel like im begging my hubby sometimes :rofl:

Hope all you lovely ladies are good and Sandi happy birthday, what day was it on? Did you do anything? :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hmmmm, loads of EWCM today?!?! Im very confused - got a positive OPK on Sunday and back to a feint line on Monday and a very feint line on Tuesday....surely I wouldn't OV so late after a LH surge? Maybe my system is just up the spout and producing EWCM whenever it wants to LOL.

Good luck catching the eggy Sarah xx


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsH1980 said:


> Hmmmm, loads of EWCM today?!?! Im very confused - got a positive OPK on Sunday and back to a feint line on Monday and a very feint line on Tuesday....surely I wouldn't OV so late after a LH surge? Maybe my system is just up the spout and producing EWCM whenever it wants to LOL.
> 
> Good luck catching the eggy Sarah xx

Ive had that before hun and defo wasnt OV the only thing I could put it down to was it coming out of my system. Ive also had EWCM a week after OV WTF? I would rely more on what the OPK says but bed every other day or just as regular as you can just to be sure xxx


----------



## caro103

Mmm Leanne, I've been getting sporadic ewcm this whole week, not sure whats going on! got a pos opk today (I think!) I posted in gallery if any of you can give me an opinion? (gave story in my journal )

feeling a bit confused right now as noramlly O today, ah well, poor DH will have to keep at it a while longer! Shona, I agree men are very annoying! mine still has man flu and complains that his swimmers are prob sick but I told him not to be a wuss! :blush: Maybe I should be more sypathetic but I was hoping to O today so didn't wanna miss last night, now it looks like I could of done and kept going into the weekend! :dohh:

Hope 2ww goes well Leanne and Mel! Sandi hope you've managed to have a good b'day :hugs: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to say hey ladies...I will updated late busy busy week!! UGH


----------



## caro103

well looks like I'm in the 2ww ladies! 

Hope all is going well, any news from anyone? I'm having a well lazy wkend, am absolutely knackered from all the bding this week :haha:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :)

My middle child's birthday this weekend :D 

Amber-Jayne will be 13 tomorrow (Sunday) and we're having a Birthday Party tonight. Hired a local hall, DJ and I've just finished doing the food for 60 people! Made a great big hot pink cake covered in black hearts and ribbon, looks good even if I do say so myself lol

Will show you a photo when I've taken one :D

TTC - AF due tomorrow/Monday and then Clomid starts on CD2 to 6. Got to go for an internal scan again on CD12 to check on my follicles. I've realised how very lucky we are to have such a good FS. This will be the 4th time out of 8 cycles that he's done a scan just before ovulation is due


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro so happy you got the dh to bd!!:happydance::happydance:

MrsH we can have more that one lh surge during our cycle try to go with your ewcm to track your O. Goodluck.

Mel you are super lucky to have a good fs...I really think if I would have had a better doc this last little bean would have stuck!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to take the next post..was hoping it was lucky. LOL


----------



## caro103

Lol Sandi! hehe hope it works for you hun! i'll take 1001 :lol:

Mel, happy birthday to your not so LO!! 13, wow! hope she has a fab party! looking forward to seeing the cake! yum :D

anyway best be off to bed girls as its 12.20 here now :shock:

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I went and got a new tattoo tonight...this makes number 24!! LOL

Here it is..


----------



## caro103

aww thats pretty! your so brave, no way could I have a tattoo!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi all, hope your all doing ok? Nice tat, Im getting my DH to design me one for my ankle, hope I'm brave enough!!

Not much to report for me; I should be around 6dpo if I go by the positive opk but more like 4dpo if I'm looking at just ewcm. To be honest I just don't think we've done it this month but I'm not going to let it get me down...got a DRs appointment next week so we'll get the ball rolling and it's mine and my twin Bro's 30th bithday party at the end of July so were just going to take it easy - no opks or pre-seed or anything.

DH and I were away at a hotel this weekend just gone for a family birthday and we had a real heart-2-heart about things; I love it when he gets 'interested' in things to do with ttc, I feel like I'm not pushing it on him!

Anyway, enough rambling, hoping and praying Mr Stork is gearing up for a bumper month on this thread :)

take care, Leanne xx


----------



## caro103

Evening girls. Hows everyone?

I'm feeling knackered today, hoping its a good sign but at 4dpo i'm thinking its more monday blues related, hehe

Leanne we're same dpo this month is you go by your ewcm! hoping your wrong about not catching this month! my pma is nice and high at the moment :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MrsH and Caro FX that your girls get BFPs this month!!

My doc appt today went great. Stupid me forgot about the blood work that was gonna be done and didn't fast so I have to go back in the morning and have that done and he wants to see me again in 2 weeks. He really listened to me and what I said. He is testing my thyroid and for lupos. And bunch of other stuff...go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

Nice tat sandi! I got one done last month and now im addicted. 24 thats amazing!!! Where abouts is that one? Im going to get another one once we move away! Did I tell you we are moving to England in 5 weeks!!! Scary stuff. 

Im 3 dpo and were only meaning to :sex: every second day rather than SMEP more relaxed about it and wasnt using the CBFM but know when I ovulated and ended up following the plan just cos we wanted to this time hehe..... 

see how that goes, how is everyone else getting on? havent posted for a while as trying not to be on as much for my own sanity. Good Luck everyone!

Hope your daughter had a nice birthday was it Sunday did you say or this Sunday? Thats great about your FS xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

15dpo today, AF is now 2 days late lol BFN obviously and temps continue to drop slowly, hitting coverline today. No signs of AF at all but am still expecting it to arrive today/tomorrow. 

Will keep you updated!


----------



## caro103

Heya girls.

Shona hope you caught that eggy hun! know what you mean about spending to much time on bnb, sometimes I wonder where my evenings went :dohh:

Leanne, hows the 2ww going?

Mel, presuming you've given up all hope? what with temp on cverline? hoping witch turns up soon so you can get on with clomid!

Monica/ Sandi, hows things? where are you guys up to?

Its been soo hot here today! though was gonna melt at work! stupid hayfever is evil in the sun though! Mel did your fb say you'd been allowed to take something?


----------



## cheekybint

Oh I'm going insane!!! And not because of the inlaws for once lol

My temp is at a all cycle high right now, 37 degrees, I usually check it in the evening just to gage it for the following morning. Absolutely no sign of AF, have had my fingers in and out more times that I care to remember today :rofl:. No AF symptoms, nadda! And I swear I can see a VERY faint line on a IC, OH thinks he can see it but also thinks I put the line in his head lol

HELP!!!

Can not wait till tomorrow morning, either AF or BFP please!


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I went and got a new tattoo tonight...this makes number 24!! LOL
> 
> Here it is..
> View attachment 92302

Loving the tattoo :D


----------



## caro103

Oh woweee Mel!

Errr, hate to say it but your gonna have to wait it out until the morning :S

Really hope you just have freaky temps then and it was just one long implantation dip! ooh now i'm not gonna be able to check bnb until tomorrow after work! grrr.

Fx'ed this is it for you! You ever normally late? seem to recall you're pretty much an on time girl?


----------



## cheekybint

I'll private message you on FB if there's any news lol

Yes, AF is always on time; O on CD15/16, AF on CD28/29. O was CD15 this cycle so would have expected AF on CD28. Will test again in morning if no AF then


----------



## caro103

ooooh lets hope this is it hun!

You do realise I'm gonna be checking fb at every opportunity now :haha: Will def check it lunchtime, may not get on a computer before that tomorrow! and def can't do bnb at work!! 

Good luck for morning! I'm gonna go to bed, am super pooped!

Btw Shona where in England u moving to? where do you live now as it says UK?? I like it, but am maybe a little biased having lived here all my life :lol:


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh my god Mel, FX for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx

As for me, between 5-7dpo and feel no different to normal so will keep on just plodding on...AF due around the weekend so we'll wait and see what happens. Hayfever is absolutely killing me today - I love the sun but I have given myself a headache from sneezing and its only 9am! BAH!

Sandi, Monica, Shona - how you ladies getting on?

Caro - how you feeling in the 2WW hun? As bored as I am??

x Leanne x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Caro never get on in the evening as DH on which is lucky as I would be even more obsessed. I only work 16 hours so I get on here through the day which is dangerous too as sometimes my day is not so productive hehe......
Thanks I hope I caught that eggy too. In the dreaded 2ww and Jenny Renny predicted me this month but bah dont believe that for a second lol... but it would be nice. I get really bad hayfever too but we have had no summer here at all so far it sucks. Im from Scotland and moving to Newcastle in 5 weeks, I cant wait. Where do you live?

Oh my gosh Mel!!!! Tell me tell me TEST TEST lol..... FX for you

Leanne Im good just feel like time is dragging only 4dpo!!! How are you hun??? 

Sandi, Monica how are you?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies!

Just a quick update....I am on holidays this week...around the house doing some work...a few baseball games..bought a car...not much time for BnB but thinking you ladies and hoping for BFPs!!

Waiting for AF....thinking it will show June 30 or July 1...15 to 16 day LP...

ttyl....

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi girls, Mel sorry huni (she fb'ed me aF came in the night), hope you don't mind me telling Mel...

Anyone else fancy adding me to fb, would be cool! pm me your name :D (thanks for the add Monica-nice to put a proper face to name!)

Leanne, yup getting v frustrated, time has stopped and hayfever is KILLING me! me eyes are currently little pink puff balls :( Have had to sucumb and just take the relieving stuff, otherwise I wouldn't be able to work! thought I was gonna have to terminate an assessment this pm my eyes were so sore!

Shona, I live in West Sussex...quite some way from Newcastle!hehe. My brother went to uni there a few years ago though! though never been myself :haha:. You got a nice place? how comes your moving?

Good that so many of us are in 2ww together! heres to all those bfp's and others following soon after! x


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies, ahhhhh, Friday at last :)

How y'all doing? According to my notes AF is due today or tomorrow - 99% sure that we haven't done it this month as my BBs are becoming less sore and Im feeling a bit rough which are usually both definite signs that she is enroute. Was supposed to have a DRs apointment this morning but I have re-arranged it for next week so once AF arrives I can go and talk the Doc throu whats happening.

Supposed to be hot hot hot this weekend and got the big game, England vs Germany, on Sunday so at least I'll be able to relax and have a laugh and a few beers I guess.

Hope your all OK, Shona, Caro, hows the 2WW treating you? Monica - sounds like you've been busy with a capital B, hope you've had time to catch the eggy too!! Sandi, you OK?Hope your feeling OK Mel xx


----------



## caro103

Hi Leanne, sorry you think witchy is gonna turn up, fx'ed she doesn't hun! x

I'm sort of ok ta. V glad its Friday but think I might be out this month too. My temp's dropped 2 days in a row now :( which is all pointing towards AF arriving, and arriving stupidly early at that! grr

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I will be trying to stay up with you all via my phone had new siding down and now my internet will not work.:( 
hope everyoone is well!! Fx for some BFPS!!


----------



## caro103

ooh no! you gotta get that fixed!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know...I keep checking in on my phone. so hard to read and reply!! hopefully monday..


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel so sorry AF got you this cycle hope your ok. 

Caro How are you hun?I will private PM you where im from as no-one knows im ttc I sods law someone I knew would be on here hehe...... Its in Scotland tho and moving to Newcastle. 
My hubby is from there and hate it where I live and was always on the cards to move as im more of a city person. Yeah we have a place to live and my hubby has a job when we get there and I will start looking when I arrive. West Sussex sounds lovely.
Leanne, Sandi, Monica how are you all? Hope Sarahs getting on ok

Monica hope AF doesnt arrive for you, jeesh we really need to get some BFP's

Leanne 2ww ok but weird things happening I usually get on and off cramping throughout 2ww but have had constant cramping and tightening since 5dpo and some other symptons. But not thinking much of it as dont wanna get my hopes up plus last time I was pregnant no symptons at all til after my BFP, I so hate this waiting ashame isnt 1ww :rofl:

Leanne - Caro - whats the update with AF's hope the witch didnt arrive?

Ahhhh thats rubbish about your connection Sandi hope you get back Monday :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Im going to have to test friday as think may be going out saturday night for my leaving do


----------



## kissyfacelala

sorry Leanne...but AF is gonna arrive.....nothing happened this month since I was so sick....and to be honest I am not disappointed...need to get healthy first before I can have a healthy baby! :)

I know this month is it for you! that cramping is a great sign! :dust:


----------



## caro103

Shona sounding postive for you hun! fx'ed!

Leanne-any news?

Sandi and Mel, how long now till O? Sandi have you decided to go for it this month in the end!? Hope AF arrives for you soon Mel so you can move on hun!

As for me, gonna just copy and paste my journal entry, as to lazy to retype:
No AF for me yet, not too sure what to think at the mo tbh. My temp remained the same yesterday as Fri's (quite low) then this morning it did shoot up, BUT I'd been tossing for a bit and felt really hot when I woke to take it. So not to sure.

The other weird thing thats happened, which I can't find any answers to on google, is I've developed a very bruised feeling on my right hip, its kind of internal but kinda external. As in it hurts when I move, when I press it it feels like the skin hurts but it doesn't hurt when sitting still. Hmmm...any ideas?

Otherwise feeling a little crampy but not like AF is going to be imminately here, but that could be the B6 extending my lp. So basically still in limbo! haven't tested at all yet this month.

Any ideas ladies? xx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

Hope all is well! Flying visit, in laws still here, doing my nut in!!

Anyway, CD5 today, finish my Clomid tomorrow, in laws leave Friday!!! :D


----------



## MrsH1980

Morning Girls,

FX Caro, hope its a BFP coming soon for you! 
Monica - are you on the mend hun? hope your feeling healthier for next cycle!
Mel - hee hee, hope your enjoying the in-laws company LOL! Hope this is your lucky cycle xx
Shona - eek, you definitely testing on Friday???
Sandi - how you doing sweetie? Sorted out that connection yet??

CD 33 and still no AF for me, around 2-3 days late at my calculation - just going with the flow for the time being; not testing yet because Im frightened it'll be negative and I don't want to be disappointed again. 

Feeling some tightening/pinching and had a few mild cramps over the weekend but nothing to write home about. The only other 'odd' thing has been I have woken between 5-5.30 every morning for the last 3 days needing the loo.

Hayfever and the rubbish football has been keeping me distracted and I have a crazy week at work this week for which I am kind of glad. 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease stay away AF, I want to be a Mum so bad xxxx


----------



## caro103

Wow Leanne, really hope this is it for you hun! 

my temp dropped again this morning and AF feels imminently here, think she'll show tomorrow :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Monica - thanks hun hope this cycle is the one for you!!! Its kind of eased off now so maybe im not but time will tell. Cramping but kind of on and off now

Caro - so sorry hun hope that she doesnt get you! 

Woo hoo to Friday Mel hehe.... and you will be OV not long after?

Leanne Im not sure now as was maybe going out this saturday but not anymore so maybe wait til Saturday see how long I can hold off would rather not waste any money on tests until Im late
How are you? Sounds promising for you hun. Are you always on time? I had cold like symptons for three days in a row and the other day i was waken every 30 mins all through the nite and eating more. Cramps and stuff like that but no symptons last pregnancy so we shall see. When are you going to test?

Sandi you back on yet? xxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh goodness, why am I torturing myself?? Just did an OPK 'for fun' (have 3 left in my bag) and its positive?!?!?! - I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything as its testing for LH surge not HCG but a surge on CD33 of a 28-30 day cycle??

Im not sure I am going to be able to wait til Friday.......


----------



## wantingagirl

test test test!!!! I know what you mean but I have heard that opk can detect a positive before an hcg test would


----------



## caro103

Leanne that sound like it could be a bfp coming you way!!! :D really hope so anyway!

Shona good luck in the end of your 2ww!

So anyway, found out what the random pain is I have in my side and down my leg...shingles :dohh:

Weirdly though my Dr hasn't signed me off work!! I was like I work with immuno-suppressed kids, he just said keep it covered and you shouldn't pass it on!! :shock:

Gonna talk to my manager in the morning as not sure they;d be happy with me being there. I'm only contagious to those who've never had chicken pox though (prob majority or kids on my caseload) and its BAD for pregnant women who've never had chicken pox. But not a problem for those who have, me included! which is a big relief as AF still hasn;t shown!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello I am back on line...

Caro, my former boss had the shingles then got her BFP!! FX you get yours as well. 

Leann sounds like you are gonna be our BFP for the month of June since the other ladies will be tesing in JUly. LOL 

Mel...how you hanging in with the inlaws??

Monica how you doing?

Shona you feeling it this month?

Asfm I have decided NTNP...I have been temping but I did miss 3 morning and the past few mornings have been on time but really weird temps so not sure what to think. I haven't had any ewcm but I did get O pains so I am thinking I did O already it is due any day now. I am just ready for my next doc appt to see if I can find out what we need to do to get a sticky bean.


----------



## caro103

When you seeing the Dr Sandi? the next one has got to be sticky!

I've been googling suppressed immune systems in pregnancy and shingles, hehe :blush:. Not sure the two are linked for me, think my temp was to low this morning, but a small part of me is still hoping! the main thing is there is no risks to my potential baby as it would be protected by my antibodies so even if i don;t get my bfp this month we're still good to go next month :thumbup:


----------



## caro103

Sandi, just looked at your chart...hmmm...did you buy a new thermometer? wondering if its a bit off? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No thats the thing Caro same thermometer and I am not doing anything different. All the temps that are on there are all at 4am...nothing weird and I ALWAYS sleep with a fan on. So I guess next month I will try temping the other way...does anyone else temp in the V??


----------



## MrsH1980

Well...after a rude awakening at 4.35am busting for a wee, I decided to bite the bullet and take a test...

:bfp: ladies :happydance:

please please please be sticky xx

Caro - FX for you!!

Got loads of meetings but I promise to write again later xx


----------



## wantingagirl

oh my god!!! Woo hoo!!! So happy for you Leanne! How long were you trying in total and did you do anything diff this month hun? When was your AF due?


----------



## wantingagirl

Mel and Monica added you onto my facebook hope you dont mind :)

Anyone else have facebook? I will have to get used to it as its bebo I usually am on. Caro what a lovely idea


----------



## MrsH1980

wantingagirl said:


> oh my god!!! Woo hoo!!! So happy for you Leanne! How long were you trying in total and did you do anything diff this month hun? When was your AF due?


I did the test with my eyes half closed I was so bloody tired - couldn't believe it when it came up positive! Just lay in bed next to DH having a little happy cry - he didn't believe me when I told him!

Been trying just under 9 months and haven't even had a snifter of a BFP before now - AF was due around Friday/Saturday just gone. Used OPKs but tried not to make it too regimented - we BD-ed on the day I got a positive OPK, missed the next day, BD-ed the next 2 days.

Last cycle I was totally tee-total, did not have a drop of alcohol the whole cycle - this cycle I didn't drink heavily (no wine/spirits) but I did have a few beers/ciders over the time the football was on and it definitely relaxed me more.

Other than that, we didn't do anything different! I just can't believe it, I had started to think it was never ever going to happen...trying not to get too excited as I know these next few weeks are crucial but I can't help it - my first ever BFP.

Sorry for going on, can't tell anyone else just yet!! 

Hope your all OK - Sandi and Caro, hope your feeling better soon :hugs: Shona and Mel, when are you OV?

Babydust ladies x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Leanne I knew it!~! WOOOHOOOO we finally got one haha okay you did but...FX the she started us and we get some more!! PICS We want PICS!! LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay I agree hurry up we want to see pics!!!


----------



## caro103

Leanne....woooohoooooooo! :D:D:D

So pleased for you hun!!! 9 months...gives me hope! please pics :D

this is the start of our sticky bfp's girls! :thumbup:

....off to update my siggy!


----------



## caro103

siggy updated :thumbup: REALLY hope you have a H&H 9 months Leanne!

As for me, AF is imminent :( temp has hit the coverline this morning and bfn yesterday on IC :(


----------



## caro103

AF got me this morning :cry: onto cycle 6 :(


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning girls! Today is an awesome day!!! Congratulations Leanne!! Finally we broke the spell! All the best to you during your pregnancy!! Yipeeee!!!!!!

Today is a brand new day for me too....AF got me just like I predicted and this month is our month!! Starting with EPO today and then soy on CD2 to CD6....

Caro, it seems once again our cycles are in sync again!! So sorry AF got you....Have you discussed with your doctor going on progesterone? Yesterday, I went to the dentist and my dental hygienest started talking about fertility (wierd I know at a dentist but dentists need to know you are trying) and she had the same problem as you...short luteal phase and they put her on progesterone and she now has a boy and girl :) have you had your thyroid checked? she mentioned that too....I do not want to freak you out but all you may need is a simple fix like progesterone :)

Oral hygiene is very important during TTC and pregnancy...our mouths are the gateway to our bodies....also hormones effect your gums....pregnancy gingivitis.....once I am pregnant the dentist wants me to go for routine cleanings and check-ups every 3 months....

Lets hope Leanne's luck rubs off on us!!! :):)

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi girlies,

First of all, thanks for all your messages, sending heaps of babydust back-at-yah! Promise I will upload pics tonight - been mad at work today and Im finding myself caught halfway between disbelief, excitement and worry.

Caro & Monica, sorry AF got you guys :hugs: loving the PMA though Mon :D

Shona, Sandi, Mel - whereabouts in cycle are you? 

xxx


----------



## caro103

Hi Monica, well a while back I went to my Dr and said I have a short lp and she just said its early days come back when you've been trying a year :dohh: However I've been taking B6 complex and this month my lp went to 12 days! so think thats fixed it! gonna keep taking it. 

Thyroid-nope not had that checked, would I not know if that was wonky? I'm thinking that my turn just hasn't come yet, we;ve only had 5 proper months of really trying so maybe number 6 will be lucky!

By AF arriving this month it means we're good to go to my Grandma's 80th b;day celebrations next March, so maybe there was a reason behind it! and I'll hopefully have a lovely big bump by then to show off :thumbup:

I told the Dr a little white lie about how long we'd been trying too, so can go back this October is nothing has happened by then and say its been a year! hopefully then we'll get the basic tests and check everything out! but obviously hoping even more that the bfp comes before that is necessary!

I'm hoping Leanne has broken the spell on us lot and we're all now heading for sticky bubbas! xx


----------



## caro103

btw Monica, cool that we're in synch again! think I might try the soy again this month, at a lower dose though as wonder if the higher was actually to much!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there...how should my temp look when I O?? Is it a dip then back up??


----------



## caro103

hey hun, it can be, or can just be three elevated temps in a row. Just had a peak at your chart, its hard to tell cos of the wobbly temps prior to the three you've got recently that are nice and high. Could be O but if you discount the low temp they're all within a similar range, which might suggest O hasn't happened yet :wacko:

Sorry I'm not much help, maybe one of the other ladies can help more!? Mel's pretty good at reading charts!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Sandi! It is hard to tell since you do not have a coverline....fertility friend detects ovulation at 3 temps in a row above the coverline....

when do you usually ovulate???....isn't CD17 kind of late for 28 day cycle????

do you have EWCM? have you checked your CP?? any ovulation pain???

I am rubbish sometimes with charts.....I am just very grateful that I have ovulation pain each cycle....

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne again I am so chuffed for you! Lets hope we all follow! Dont lose touch :) ASFM I am just waiting on the dreaded AF due Friday, Im 11dpo. Cant wait to see a pic, I was like that totally shocked and always thought something was going to go wrong all the way up until he was born, I guess the worry never leaves you but I was obsessively worried and this time Im going to enjoy it as passed so quickly. 

Caro so sorry for the stupid hag getting you I am sure I will be following soon to my 9th cycle. Lets hope this cycle is your lucky one hun :hugs:

Loving your PMA Monica need some of that and you are so going to be pregnant this cycle!! :)
So happy we have broken the spell it was going on for too long. I remember when I was pregnant I was getting my teeth polished and cleaned every couple of months and I had major Gingivitius when I was pregnant, was so sore and gave me many infections in my gums. 

Sandi sorry hun im rubbish at temping hence I dont temp lol..... How are you?

How are you Mel? Hows your cycle going?


----------



## caro103

Shona, I really hope the witch doesn't show for you! Fx'ed its your lucky month to hun!

I bought some pre-seed today, hehe. Just told DH all about it and he seems quite keen! though we are gonna have to wait until these nasty shingles go away as no way can I bd at the moment :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope so too hun but think she will really thought this was it this time but all my symptons dropped yesterday. :bfn: today but wasnt FMU and was sure implantation was at 6dpo but must have been wrong lol.....

So sorry you have the shingles hope you are better soon. I may buy some preseed or conceiveplus if not pregnant once we have moved. 

What do you girls think is better preseed v conceiveplus?


----------



## caro103

Well hope it was ib hun! 

not sure which is better, i didn't look into concieveplus, the preseed website just said it was the only one on market that had been scientifically proven to match ewcm and semen. Worth a shot I think, its expensive though but anything to get the bfp huh!?

Maybe if this doens#t work I'll get some concieveplus next time! hehe


----------



## wantingagirl

caro103 said:


> Well hope it was ib hun!
> 
> not sure which is better, i didn't look into concieveplus, the preseed website just said it was the only one on market that had been scientifically proven to match ewcm and semen. Worth a shot I think, its expensive though but anything to get the bfp huh!?
> 
> Maybe if this doens#t work I'll get some concieveplus next time! hehe

I bought preseed once then forgot all about it. Ive heard preseed is better too as your right it matches the PH completely, think conceiveplus is just like a sperm friendly lubricant. Preseed is expensive but guess good if it works!! 

I dont think so hun with the implantation as test would show positive now, bloating so have a feeling she will come soon xxx


----------



## caro103

Aww well still hoping she doesn't for you! 

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica I usually O anywhere between cd12 to 16 it varies a bit but when its later I have had a longer cycle. I am really thinking I did on sunday had a few O like pains but I have no ewcm this month at all....actually all my charting on the creighton model has been considered infertile days and I have not had much cm at all this month. 

Caro I really liked the preseed but becareful on how much you use. It gets slippery;)

Shona Fx that you are still in it this month. 

Hey ladies I am all game for everyone to be added to my facebook anyone interested PM me you info...talk to you all soon have a blessed day tomorrow


----------



## wantingagirl

Its nice for us to all be in contact outwith this site, formed a nice little group here :hugs:

Well im getter proper AF cramps in legs and tummy now so guess she will be here tomorrow another :bfn: this morning im not gonna test again as cant deal with seeing it again. 

How is everyone? What stage are we alll on in our cycle? xxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Oh dear - couldn't work out how to post a pic - managed to get it on my Avatar but the quality is horrible, sorry :dohh:

Been to the Docs today; took my blood pressure and pulse and gave me a whole ton of forms and stuff to read - first appointment with MW is 21st July. 

I have to be honest, I am totally crapping myself at the moment and finding it all a bit overwhelming and surreal...I know this is a TTC buddies thread but I would really like to stick around on here if thats OK with you? Promise not to talk about it unless Im asked xxx

Sorry you feeling low Shona, FX its a shy one xx

Sandi, Monica, Mel - hows it going?

Caro - hope your feeling OK sweetie

Would love to add you gals to my facebook and vice-versa - if you PM me your details I'll PM you back :thumbup: Please don't mention my news on FB though, no plans to tell the big wide world just yet :)


----------



## caro103

Aww Leanne, personally I'd be very upset if you didn't stick around!! I'm hoping we can all get our bfp's soon and get the thread moved to pregnancy buddies, but makes sense whilst the majority of us are still waiting for our elusive bfp's to keep in in ttc buddies!

Will pm you my details hun, think I've then got everyone :D

I'm doing ok, more bothered about having shingles at the moment rather than aF arriving! bonus of not being pregnant is can take proper painkillers :thumbup:. Didn't get the antivirals they normally prescribe, partly because might have been preggers and partly because I left it a bit to long after rash appeared to go to GP, so think I'm getting a slightly stronger dose of shingles than would have done otherwise, :dohh:

Sandi-I've taken note! hehe :lol:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :D

Tomorrow they go!! It's been a whole month of real mixed emotions I can tell you! Has been nice to see them but we (OH and I) both agree 4 weeks is way too long for a visit!

Anyway, first things first, congratulations Leanne xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I am so pleased for you!!! Pleased we've finally got a BFP between us all too lol Been a long time coming :D I really hope you have a fab 9 months, and you best stick around too! (Will duly update my signature :D)

Caro, sorry to hear you've got Shingles, hope you're feeling better soon!

Monica, I know you asked me somewhere about EPO, yes I'm still taking it whilst on the Clomid. Mucus seems to be of the usual standard although I'm not yet getting any EWCM but it may be too early. O usually expected on CD15/16 but FS did warn it could be from CD11 onwards.

Sandi, how are you doing? Is TJ home or away at the moment?

Shona, sorry AF is showing her ugly head again :hugs: 

Anyway, not much to update from me really. I've another internal scan booked for next Monday, CD13, to see whats what with my follicles. Judging by all the pulling sensations and ovary cramps I've been having this last few days there should be a few good ones! So want this Clomid to work for us.

Anyway, I'll be back as usual after the weekend :D Will try and pop my head in at some point tomorrow/Sunday though

Hope you all have a cracking weekend xxxx

(Going to update signature before I disappear again :D )


----------



## cheekybint

Oh btw Caro, I've used Conceive Plus from Boots which is very good!


----------



## caro103

So glad in-laws are going for you Mel! I def couldn't put up with mine for that long! you deserve a big treat from OH!

Fx'ed clomid works hun! 

Oh and will start with pre-seed as thats what I've ordered and if no joy gonna switch to concieve plus :D!


----------



## MrsH1980

Thanks ladies, was afraid I'd suddenly be Billy-no-mates :haha:

Caro - I used Pre-seed last 2 cycles although not everytime we BD-ed - that said I actually think it was responsible for kick-starting my own EWCM production (either that or it was a weird coincidence). 

Agree with Sandi though, if you've got the 6 mini applicator packs you probably only really need half a pipette otherwise it'll be slip-and-slide city :blush:

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Leanne we would stalk you and cyber whip you for leaving us! lol 

Mel Tj is home...but no real action for us this month. still waiting for the test results and trying to learn my temps..bought new thermometer and my temp was way up this morning. So I think my old(new) one was messed up I had just bought it off earlypregnancytest.com and bought my new one at WalMart last night. And I agree with Caro..oh needs to do something super special for you!!

Caro how are the shingles doing?

Shona hope Af doesn't show..you gonna continue to do the SMEP?


----------



## caro103

Hehe Leanne, I promise I'll be careful :blush:, they've gone back to the post office as I was out this afternoon so missed Mr Postman :dohh:. REALLY hope they've come in discrete packaging or that'll be embarrassing!

Sandi, shingles not doing good. If anything I'd say its getting worse and more sore :(. The spots are still appearing too. Completely had me up last night to get more painkillers and put calamine lotion on them. Ended up going to sleep with a damp flannel on my hip! :haha:

Not sure what I'll do about work next week. Went into town this morning with my mum for like an hour and felt wrecked by time we'd finished. Makes me realise how glad I was to take these last few days off. I can self-certify for a couple days next week, but I'm meant to be on a course on Monday that only runs once a year :dohh: and was hoping to get it under my belt before go on maternity leave. hmm.

Anyway, hows everyone else? Shona did AF show her ugly head as you thought? hope not!

Mel hope you're enjoying your freedom! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls I am so exhausted!! I have felt like poo all day and woke up nauseated. I don't believe I even O this month so I have no clue what is going on with me. I think its all the late night ball games so I am off to nap and probably won't be back on til tomorrow..but knowing me I will be on before bed tonight. HEHE


----------



## caro103

Aww hope you felt better after your nap! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne would never have expected you to leave anyway your one of the girls :)

I worried like that all the time and think that will never leave you but will get better after 12 week scan
Yay we are all going to go to 1st tri together 

Thanks Mel its not come yet but feel like its gonna rear its ugly head cramp all morning so far with legs, tummy and back. 
Yes wow 4 weeks is quite long at least you can get down to some serious :sex: tho and nice to chill out and 
not worry about entertaining the inlaws. Hope your good, what else have you been up to? I hope the clomid works for you hun! 

hehe... yeah Sandi if Leanne leaves us we will just stalk her, cant get away from us that easily :rofl:
Im not really sure hun about SMEP this is the 3rd month following it and dont know how much longer I 
can keep to that plan. what do you think? Are you gonna follow it? Dont really wanna leave that thread
but I guess can still chat to them but not follow it guess that plan is just not working for me. Sorry you felt crappy are
you feeling better now. Did you get my PM with my facebook deets?

Caro not yet hun but there is still time!!! I am just waiting now 
Hope you feel better soon sounds like you are really going through it. I was feeling quite sick yesterday but 
may just have been hungry yesterday but couldnt eat and went to sleep on the sofa for a lovely nap lol....

Monica how are you? xxx


----------



## caro103

ooh Shona, I hope she stays away!

btw you have one cute baby on fb! whats your son's name? you need some pics up of you on there! (unless there is and your just not tagged?)


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe...thanks chick he is very cute but then im byist that was when he 
was weeks old I will update more pics. I wasnt really on fb until you mentioned it had one but just didnt bother so will need to get the hang of it, will need to put more pics of him up and put a few of myself. His name is Cody xxx How are you hun? Well AF got me today about 10 mins ago


----------



## kissyfacelala

So sorry Shona! Why can't she just stay away!!!! No worries! Because this month, you, me and Caro are getting our BFPs!!

CD4 for me....2nd day on soy....AF gone and lots of :sex: to come!!

come on BFP!!!!!

Leanne: I am so excited for you!! 

Mel, so happy your in-laws are gone...mine are coming back in 3 weeks and I am already feeling the pain!! How is your Clomid going?

Sandi: If you are not feeling well, ovulation will be delayed or not come at all....not coming at all is quite rare with not feeling well or stress....for me, last month, I was really sick and ovulation came at CD33 instead of CD16...had a huge LH surge CD33....totally unexpected and we did not :sex: since I was still not a 100% healthy again! But this month I am full speed ahead...hope DH can keep up with me!! :rofl:

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## caro103

shona, sorry the witch turned up hun! grrr, shes so annoying! this cycle us three are v close, with Monica and me on same cycle day exactly!

Mel, you enjoying the freedom!? bet you and DH have been at it like rabbits ;)

Sandi, you feeling better hun?

Leanne, still so excited! you told anyone else yet other than hubby?

I'm still not feeling fab if i'm honest. Leg and hip and into groin is burning and hurts. But found out tonight a glass or 2 of bubbly helps loads! hehe, not sure I can say to my manager...I can work but only if I am drunk!? hehe. Hopefully its slowly getting better though, think its less painful than last night!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had good weekends - happy Independence Day to you US girlies :dance:

Shona - sorry the witch got you hun, hope your OK?

Caro, hope your shingles is clearing up a bit? Sounds painful :hugs:

Monica & Mel, when do you ladies OV? On total 'egg-watch' with you this month LOL!

Sandi, you feeling any better hun? When is your AF due?

As for me, lovely weekend - told my Mum & Dad, twin Bro and sis-in-law (who is also my best friend) on Friday night, Marc's Mum and husband on Saturday night and will be telling his Dad and wife tonight. Thats it though, not telling anyone else until we have hopefully made it tothe first scan. Feeling a bit crappy - tired, hot and queasy and it feels like someone has filled my boobs with cement but can't really complain :rolleyes:

C'mon girls, July BFPs all the way x x x x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all!

I'm back woooooo :D

They've gone home finally and I've been breathing a huge sigh of relief all weekend lol

BDing like rabbits again :D

Sorry you're not feeling any better yet Caro! Do you have any idea how long it can last?

Been for my scan again this morning. It appears the Clomid hasn't really done much this month, I'm ovulating on the right side again (the blocked side), and there's only one dominant follicle - I had more success with multiple follicles on the SI!!

Going to speak to FS about upping the dose for next month, hopefully he'll let me

Not out yet though, there's still the chance the working tube will catch the egg.

Due to ovulate on CD15/16, possibly a little earlier. Expect to be in the 2ww by Friday though :D


----------



## MrsH1980

FX for you Mel xxx


----------



## caro103

Hiya Leanne, must have been soooo exciting to tell your family! I so can't wait. Been getting so many hints from my Mum recently and I'm dying to tell her we;re TTC but that;d spoil the surprise of telling her when we get our BFP!

Mel, hope that eggy gets caught! you and DH have prob got renewed energy now in-laws have gone, and just in time :thumbup:

Sandi, how you doing hun? 

Monica, does time feel like its stopped for you?? can't believe I'm only CD6!!! grrrr.

Shona, where are you in cycle hun?

As for me, shingles improving slowly. Everywhere I've read reckons it can last 2-4 wks, but looking at some of the pics online I've had a relatively mild dose! think its more where it is as it started on my back, moved around my hip and leg and has gone slightly into my groin :blush:. Makes it quite sore though! Reckon everyone at my course today, who didn't know whats wrong prob thought I had fleas :dohh: :haha:. But at least I managed work and intend on going in tomorrow too :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro...I am waiting for Af...she should be here by the weekend. I was excited this morning cause my temp didn't do a crazy shift this morning. LOL. I am a tab bit depressed today as one of my bf's sent me a text last night with pic of her digi that said "pregnant" and sorry you know we wasn't trying. UGh why do they have to say that??? I could probably be alot more excited for her if she didn't make me feel like it was being rubbed in my face and now she wants to get together for dinner tonight!!!:( Guess I will suck it up and put on a happy face...


----------



## caro103

aww hun, I do wish people would be a bit more sensitive to others when it comes to things like TTC. Does she know you're trying?
Even if she doesn't it does annoy me when people rub it in! One of my friends babies nearly 1 now and I asked her a while ago how long it took her to concieve and she just said 'a while actually, 3 months'!!!!! She doesn't know I'm trying and for me it's not been that long but some people just haven't a clue!

Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

I hate insensitive people!! no one knows we feel until they have been through it! some are just clueless!!

Regardless! this is our month!!

Yes Caro...time is standing still for me....and the earliest I ovulate is CD16....so at least ten days to go unless the soy kicks in!

Our lives are going in two week segments....wait to ovulate...wait to test....

I am really hoping AF will lose my address this month!

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah she knows we are tyring...and has known the whole time. BUt oh well. I don't know what I would do without you ladies for support. Thank you!!:) 

Has anyone thought anymore about names for us??


----------



## caro103

mm, then thats properly insensitive. Though I really don't think anyone understands until they have been longing for a while and I know I don't know how it feels to have been trying for a long time either but at least we've all understood past the 1st few months what its like to try and emphasise!

Monica, earliest I've ever O'd is cd18!!! argh, gonna go crazy! have gone back on a low dose of soy this month so hoping it might help :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro and MOnica hope you both O soon and catch that egg this month. What you ladies doing this month? Anything special??

I do feel a bit different this cycle and I have been nauseated a bit and my bbs are not as sore as my normal 2ww..but I am chalking this all up to the new stuff I am taking this month...and did I tell you ladies I am been upped to 500mg of B6?? That seems like alot but I hope it works. Oh and I have my next class on the creighton model this thursday and doc friday....hopefully this week will fly by!!:)


----------



## caro103

Sure it will fly by hun! how comes you've upped the B6? hope you are feeling different cos your beanies snuggling in! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure...guess I will be finding out friday why I am taking so much. I was only doing the 200mg and Dr's nurse called and tld me he wanted me taking 500mg...I guess my body is low in B6?? I don't know. I wish that was the case a nice little bean snuggling in. Oh to dream. LOL


----------



## caro103

:) will be intrigued to know! I've only been taking 40mg of b6 complex, that the same stuff? to lengthen lp, seems to work tho! :thumbup: hope it does whatever its meant to do for you! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro what all is in your B6 complex? Mine is just B6...


----------



## caro103

oh I lied...its just b6! oops.


----------



## caro103

I bought b6 compex by accident but have never taken that, thats where I got confused!


----------



## caro103

my top drawer looks like a chemist :dohh: all these little bottles meant to help with one thing or another :haha:


----------



## caro103

Names....girls we keep not doing it! maybe we should all have one vote and just go with something??

'wanting big bellies'

'team pma'

sure there were some better ones serveral pages back but can't be bothered to go looking!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL that is how mine is...I just hope eventually it gets us a BFP!


----------



## caro103

it will, it will happen! x


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry to hear you freind was a bit insensitive hun - I had the same with my other sis-in-law - she knew we were ttc and she actually had the audacity to boast to me that she never had to bother 'trying' because they fell so quickly all 3 times :(
She also said it was probably coz I was much older and said how she was sooo glad that she had hers when she was young - erm... it wasn't exactly an informed choice if you fell by accident all 3 times?? and I am 29 - hardly ancient!!

Some people are just so clueless!

Glad your feeling a little better Caro xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh MrsH!! How did you not give her a good whack on the hiney you oooolllld lady you. hehe but really that is rude of her. Geez


----------



## MrsH1980

I did try and grab her but I wasn't fast enough on my zimmer frame LOL

Oh I tell you I've had all sorts of comments/tips/remarks that go from rude to downright hilarious... Marc's family are lovely but some of them are...well...lets just say not the sharpest tools in the the toolbox if you get my meaning.

Most people assumed there was something wrong with us because we've been together 11 years and married for 3 and still no little ones. One Uncle (who didn't know we were ttc) took me aside at a family party and told me he knew why we hadn't had kids yet - it was because I was tall (I am 6ft) which meant my womb was further up and more difficult to access! WTF! Oh yeah, followed by the classic line 'no, seriously - I know because I am a First Aid officer at work'.

Well. I nearly peed myself laughing.


----------



## cheekybint

LOL Leanne that has just made me laugh out loud!! Well at least you know why it's taken you so long to fall pregnant :rofl:

Girls, my OH has been called away on a meeting for 2 nights. We both knew it was happening, obviously being his PA I was involved in the prep work. However, stupidly, neither of us had our "home" head on and realised it was during ovulation time!!!!!

Stupid woman lol

Anyway, we BDed last night, this afternoon before he left and hopefully get another in on Thursday night. Ovulation is due tomorrow or Thursday (was hoping for Thursday), 
I've been having alot of ovulation pains today so I really hope it was today! Fingers crossed for a temp rise in the morning!!

As for my top drawer, it looks like a cross between a chemist and a sex shop lol


----------



## caro103

Oh girls! you have cheered me up after a long hard day! hehe.

Leanne, what are people like!! maybe i've the same problem!? I'm 5ft9! hehe.

Mel, a sex shop!! :rofl: mind you now mine has pre-seed added which isn't exactly discrete in its words on the front I'm getting there! Hope that eggy pops this afternoon for you!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Go Mel!! Catch that eggy! Hope it is from left side!! :)

Caro...I am going insane....CD7...finished my soy and now waiting for O....looks like weekend of July 17....which is good....usually DH is exhausted during the week....so that weekend I am not leaving the bedroom and tying DH to the bed....

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## caro103

hehe Monica, looks like we'll O the same wkend then! freaky! think I'm a couple days after you but then have a shorter lp!

I have a friend down that wkend, so its going to have to be sneaky bding! that or just before she gets there and then kick her out soon on the Sunday :haha: but at the moment, time has stopped :growlmad:


----------



## kissyfacelala

you know what is even more freaky???? usually I go insane during the 2 ww waiting to test or AF....this time it is before....maybe because with me being sick in may and june nothing happened????

lets catch those eggs!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Go catch those eggies ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Caro hun, yeah was a bit gutted she came but im weirdly cool with it now guess getting 
used to her turning up. Caro im on day 3 at the moment wish she would just go away :rofl:
Yay to getting to go on your course and hope you are full recovered soon 

Thanks Leanne yeah Im fine onwards and upwards to this cycle and looking forward to using 
my CBFM. Wow so cool to beable to tell a few people and will be great after the 12 week scan
and when you start showing. Are you going to start a pregnancy journal hun? I will PM you my facebook 
details tonight. Leanne these people saying about their pregnancies just keeps on getting better 
and better really makes me annoyed. Seriously cos you are 6ft?? You have got to be joking :rofl: 
Sorry Im only laughing hun cos its downright ridiculous you have a weird uterus due to being tall??
a) non of your business and b)errm do I really need to be talking to you about this. 

Mel GL for this cycle and hope your other tube catches that eggy! Will upping the dose help if 
not I hope so hun xxx hehe chemist and sex shop :rofl: gotta love it. Well spermies can live up
to 7 days and sounds like you did as much as you could hun :)

Oh my gosh Sandi these people are unreal. I know she is your friend and all that but can 
people not have some sensitivity considering she knows you are trying talk about gloating 
I hate that. My sis didnt even want to tell me she was pregnant with her last child as she 
knew I was having problems with trying. There are certain ways to go about things, hate the 
'oh and we werent even trying' was does that have to even be said. grrrr sorry my rant over 
hun just so upsets me when people say that. 
Hope your ok?

Thanks Monica for the kind words im ok but just wish the witch would leave us all alone. 
GL this cycle hun! Ah Monica I feel time drag all the time, it must be so hard as you 
have been sick but at least you can get some serious bedding in, hubbys not gonan know 
what hit him. 

Im up for any name we need to change it soon tho lol..... I cant even remember my previous suggestions. Sorry so long girls been taking a 
break since AF got me.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: Shona, tis TTC business is tough going huh!?

Nice to have such a long update though! your now not far behind monica and me! funny how we all synch together and Sandi and Mel are similar!


----------



## caro103

On the subject of insensitive people...

My manager apparently pulled a great one yesterday, one of my colleagues came in all excited with 'news'. She then held out her hand as shes got engaged. My manager duly said congrats, then proceeded to say, 'thank goodness its only I ring I thought she was pregnant' :shock:. I cannot wait to tell her exactly that! and hopefully my friend whos also a colleague and TTC says it around the same time :rofl: Some people!!! She may apprechiate quite how hard we both work once we're gone on mat leave!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies your post had me laughing!!:laugh2: And I needed it. Pretty sure the witch is on her way I am about the moodiest, hateful walking female there is right now! :( 

Leanne I am on Mel, Caro, Monica and Shona's fb...would love for you to add me or I can find you. And I am still cracking up your to tall thats what took you so long to get pregnant!! LMBO!! Gee can you really believe people think that way. HAHAHA

Caro, Leanne will have to give you instuctions on how to get the sperm up there so get to they egg since you tall woman need special instuctions apprarently!! LOL 

Shona so sorry the witch got you. HUGs and yeah I am finally over her comment and went to dinner with her last night and actually had to courage to tell her how insentive I thought it was for her to tell me that way. She took it well and said that she didn't mean to come off bragging apperantly it was a multi text she sent to several people. SO...what else can be done but forgive and move on. 

Monica how you today??

Mel FX you O from the left side...did you by any chance use a softcup to keep them swimmers up there longer.??


----------



## caro103

Sandi I hope the witch isn't coming hun! Good on you for telling your friend how she made you feel, sometimes peole need to hear these things to realise their actions hurt! hopefully she'll think again on another occasion.

hahaha... Leanne I'd LOVE those instructions if you're willing to share ;)

Hows everyone else? I'm bit annoyed with work, and tired and still itchy, :haha: but otherwise all good! :lol: man I'm a moaning minnie tonight!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope your day get better Caro...I am off to nap..just had enough for one day already. :(


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :)

Sandi, things not got any better? :( :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not at all Mel. I am pretty emotion less at this point. Just wish I could make him understand me. But enough is enough and its all just life. It is what it is and I am who I am. I will survive no matter what happens but I am not going to pretend like its all fine and blow it under the rug like I always do. I don't expect anymore from him than what I give him and I just wish he would be a little more considerate of how I feel...but he isn't and that is who he is and as of right now we are 2 totally differnt people with no bridge to meet in the middle.


----------



## cheekybint

Oh gosh Sandi, that sounds very serious :(


----------



## caro103

:hugs: Sandi, have pm'd you hun xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies again thank you for all the love and support I really wish I had ladies like you around me in RL. I am a survivor and I can take care of my own. Guess its a good thing I didn't quit my job now just incase we don't work things out. He text me a bit ago and he won't be home tonight so I guess I will have some time to think some more and see what I can say that may help him understand me better or at least try.


----------



## caro103

Mmm, I think the soy makes my hips hurt!?
Does that sound weird?
I get this kinda aching pain deep within my hips, didn't have it last month and didn't take soy, had it the month before really bad and took a high dose of soy.
Taking a smaller dose this month and they've just started aching :(. Last time I had to take painkillers to get it to settle leading all the way up to O.
As it hasn't hardly changed my O day (only once did it bring it one day earlier) think this is going to have to be my last month trying the Soy :(

Anyone else have side affects?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Caro thats awful. I didn't notice any side effects but I only took it that one month.


----------



## caro103

Sandi :hugs: huni.
One night free may be good for both of you.
It is sometimes easier to talk to people when we don't know you IRL and for advice to be less biased iykwim? 

Speak tomorrow, I've gotta go sleep as its nearly 11pm here :), xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night. Sleep well Caro


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Caro it is really tough huh? Im over it now tho and just trying 
to focus on this cycle. This is my last cycle to get pregnant before move away
I would find out 6 days before we moved, that would be ace. My aunty has her 
baby and going to see her today at hosp that will be hard but an 
chuffed for her. Yeah its so great that we are all quite similar 
in cycles. Jeesh that was crap of your manager some people just dont 
think huh? Ah moaning for a reason tho sounds sore!!! 

Sandi thats great better to get things out in the open and just made her 
realise how insensitive it was. Thats all you can do at least she apologised
and knows it was wrong :) Thanks hun onwards and upwards to this 
cycle with my bag of goodies :rofl: sometimes I feel tho if I did
nothing I would get pregnant
Ah Sandi thats not good im so sorry, are you both ok? I hope so. I just 
dont think men understand at all unless the baby was right there, its 
diff for us we are the ones going through this all physically and emotionally. 
I really hope things work out for you and TJ xxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies, Friday tomorrow (thank god)

Sandi, sorry your having a rough time sweetie :hugs: Sometimes a day or two to clear the head is exactly what is needed...I really hope you work it out hun, we're all here if you need us xxx

Caro, hope your itching is getting less and less and your hips have stopped aching - when are you due to OV? 

Mel - hope you caught the eggy hun!

Monica, Shona - you ladies OK?

xx


----------



## caro103

Leanne, 6 weeks already! wow time seems to be flying for you! are you going to start a pregnancy journal?

Sandi, how are you today hun? xx

Mel, DH home yet? least you can celebrate now the in-laws are gone ;)

Shona, getting bfp just before you move sounds fab!

Monica hows things?

I'm not due to O for another 10 days :( ah well, its Friday tomorrow :D:D


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Caro! I am in the same boat as you....waiting for ovulation and stranded on the shore....one more week.....

hope you are feeling much better....shingles almost gone???

Sandi...hang in there....TTC is stressful when things don't go well....and most of the burden is on us women....men just don't seem to get it....i do not know the depth of the issue but talk it out with TJ and get on the same page....strong couples make storng parents...maybe take a break from TTC....I am not saying give up but reassess things....hope today is better for you :hugs:

Mel...still feeling abandoned...its kinda your fault since you are his PA....hehe :)

Shona...lets catch that eggy this month!! We need to join Leanne...don't want her to get lonely :)

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

[puts on best singing voice] "allllll byyyyy myyyyyy selllllllf....don't wanna be...alllll byyyyy myyyyyy selllllf, anymore...."

Im on total BFP watch with you ladies - tell your fella's to get their big guns out :haha:

Hope your all OK xx


----------



## cheekybint

My fella got his big gun out last night!! :rofl:

Think I'm 1dpo ladies :D (although there's a chance I'm already 4dpo lol)

Perfect timing seeing as he's been away 2 nights!


----------



## MrsH1980

cheekybint said:


> My fella got his big gun out last night!!

:rofl::rofl:

Just spat out my lunch LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:rofl: I needed that laugh ladies!! 

Asfm me another temp drop, BFN and now off to the doc!! Update when I get back. Positive it will be a good news. :thumbup:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good luck Sandi! Thinking of you and xx....Sorry about BFN!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry about your BFN Sandi hun :hugs:

Hope it all goes well at the Docs xx


----------



## caro103

Hope all went well at the Dr's Sandi???

Leanne, love the song!! We will all be joining you very soon!

Mel :rofl:, hope your hubby managed to shoot that egg!

Monica, ahh still only like cd10 :(

Went to the nurses today for a routine smear :blush:. Anyway I told her we were TTC and she was so so lovely! Had an awful afternoon at work and she brightened my day right up. I told a little lie and said been TTC since Oct and she was all for me and hubby having some basic tests. So by saying Oct and it is only a 3 month difference me and DH intend to go for some tests this Oct if no bfp before then. She said it sounded like I was doing everything right and my cycle sounded fine so it might be hubby. I did point out that it could also just be bad luck!? which she hastily agreed, hope it isn't actually anything other than bad luck :wacko:. But I know I'm actually only cycle 6 and Leanne you give me hope hunny that it will come! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

well not a good appt. All the tets he did came back fine. he doesnt feel like there is anymore he can do for me so he has referred me to a fs in st.louis. he said that my age is probably a factor and poor egg quality and pretty much didnt tell if that was fixable...so wont know anything more til sept. so now just more waiting and hoping.


----------



## caro103

:(:( aww no. Sorry to hear it wasn't good news. Although on the positive at least he's not given up, he's referred onto a specialist that might be able to help more?

Sorry it wasn't the news you needed to hear hun, sometimes life is so mean all at once :( :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep life is crappy right now. BUt I do have 3 amazing kiddos and I sure feel blessed to have them. I am going to focus on all the good in my life and grow from there.


----------



## caro103

that sounds like a very good plan hun, and with time hopefully everything else will fall into place too xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caro I hope so....I am off to nap. I have a horrible headache and needless to say Tj and I are into it AGAIN!!:( HOpe all my ladies have a blessed day though. Luv to you all


----------



## caro103

Have a lovely nap Sandi xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ok..napped and feel a little better. How is everyone else today??


----------



## caro103

Glad you feel a little better hun!

Its SATURDAY :D:D:D the sun is shining and apart from the fact I'm not pregnant all is good today :D:D:D

Hope you all have lovely weekends xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning Ladies!! It is sunny here as well in Canada! And all is good too....having some friends over for dinner later and its the weekend! so :):):):)

wishing you ladies a great weekend and :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## MrsH1980

Geez it's so bloody hit here in the UK!! My fingers are sweating just typing this!! Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go as well as planned Sandi; maybe having a few months NTNP will ease some stress and it might just happen naturally?
Caro, I do know how you feel; I got to 6 months and I was convinced something must be wrong... Out if curiosity were you on the pill before you started ttc? I'm convinced my first 3 months after coming off were not even proper cycles even though I was having pre-af symptoms and an af each month. I certainly wasn't producing any EWCM or anything.

Monica - glad it's sunny where you are, it's glorious here too (makes a change for uk)

Baby dust to all y'all xx


----------



## caro103

Hiya girls, Monica we did exactly the same last night except we were the guests! Just got to go pick up my car later as we ended up walking home after having 1 to many drinks :blush: so much for avoiding the alcohol this month :dohh: though I feel fine today so didn't overdo it too much!

Leanne, I know what you mean by HOT! We had over 27degrees in our office Thurs/ Fri!! Bit cooler today though as its all cloudy, though still warm enough for proper summer clothes :).

I was on the pill before TTC but I came off it in July 2009 and we just used condoms. We were originally planning on ttc from the Ausust, then the October then we put it back to Jan 2010! So my body has now had a whole year off the pill, been temping kind of since before the 'official' ttc date to so am pretty certain I am Oing. And the last couple months have used opks which show the surge.

I'm not too worried at the moment, but do feel if nothing by Oct which will be another 3 cycles we'll go ask for some basic tests. DH does not have a fab diet, as he eats a lot of rubbish and drinks lots of coke so maybe thats not helping, though he's not over weight and does exercise loads. Maybe I need to up my exercise? or maybe its just not happened yet!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies sounds like some lovely weekends. I had a great day with the kids even though the rain likes to come everytime we hit the water park. LOL 

Have any of you heard of the fr fertility test I bought one and gonna use it in the morning. It is suppose to detect the FSH hormone and let you know if its in normal range. MMM hope I am normal LOL we all know I am not!! haha


----------



## caro103

Never heard of that test Sandi hun, but hope it has no lines! seems v weird wishing that, lol!!

Hows everyone else? busy busy day for me today :D on good side shingles pretty much gone, except for the scabs...gross! :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies, how you getting on??

xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Leanne and everybody! I am doing good....waiting for ovulation....but DH has pulled a muscle in his back and I really hope he gets better soon! I hate seeing him in pain!! And I would really hate to miss another month where we did not try to catch that eggy!!

Hope everyone is well! It has been really quiet around here....

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## caro103

yeah where has everyone gone? not spoken to Mel or Shona for ages!? hope all is ok!

I've been updating my journal more than here recently :). Used pre-seed for the 1st time the other night! apart from the lack of romanticness putting the stuff in it worked pretty well :blush:

You got MS yet Leanne? hope all is going well? meant to ask are you going to do a preggo journal? I'd love to follow you if you do!

Monica, waiting to O sucks huh!? not long now though hopefully! hope your DH's back is better nice and quick :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies!!

Sorry I've been absent alot again lately, life took over lol

Hope everyone's doing okay, how's that bump doing Leanne??

I think one of the main reasons I've been absent (subconsciously anyway) is because I've relaxed into this whole process more now. I know everything works properly so it's just a matter of time before it finally happens. Realistically, up until my HSG my tubes were blocked so we had no chance, so I suppose we're really on cycle 3 not 8!

Still obviously hoping it'll be a BFP this month! But with it being the right ovary to ovulate again I don't fancy our chances.

About half way through 2ww now so will probably start testing at the weekend, although saying that we're going camping this weekend!! Great idea when we booked it, Sunny, lovely weather... not so great now is it lol

Anyway, official testing date will be 22nd so not long to go now!

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro103

Thats good to hear Mel! Fancy real life getting in the way of bnb :haha: I obviously am lacking one of those :dohh:. Good attitude though, think I should take a leaf out of your book. Def feel a little more relaxed this month but its still on my mind 24/7 and have a feeling its why i've been extra stressed at work! oops.

Keeping fingers crossed for a bfp this month for you!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Caro, how you doing, feeling better?

Ovulation soon isn't it?


----------



## caro103

Hey hun, yeah Ov Sunday hopefully :thumbup: doing better ta! spoke about issues at work today and helped to offload so and been told I'm not to take on any new kids until my caseload is down...good stuff :) And shingles has all but gone! still slight weird feelings down my leg occasionally but think its normal for that to last for long time :wacko:, but pain gone and itching gone! :D


----------



## cheekybint

Oh good, I'm glad you're feeling better :)

Good news about work too, hopefully things will improve now you've spoken (with your manager I'm guessing)

Enjoy your BDing weekend, I'm hoping for a relaxing weekend in Cromer lol Depends on the weather now though I guess!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey hey girlies! Nice to hear from you :)

Mel, fx for you in the 2ww but great having a relaxed attitude - stressing just makes things worse and still doesn't change anything.

Monica, hope your DH gets his back sorted!! You and Caro need to keep us updated as you approach the Big O :haha:

As for me, MS has taken hold with vengeance - living on Ginger nuts and 7up at the moment :sick: I know it's all worth it but blurghhhhh! Thinking of changing my username to BARF

Please join me soon girls; I need some first tri friends :flower:

Ps: no pregnancy journal yet but I will start one soon x

Hope your all feeling ok xxxxx


----------



## caro103

Aww bless you Leanne, so so exciting though! and yes no moaning about ms ;) (just kidding, I'm sure I will!). Looking forward to you starting a journal!

Doing my best to catch you up! hehe, if not we're there in spirit!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Ladies

Soz I have not been around much been trying to take a step back for a couple of days as sometimes see myself on here for hours once I get started plus my dad was over visiting and doing lots of various family stuff. Plus packing alot as moving in just under 3 weeks now. Typical my washing machine has packed in just before we are moving and having to take to my mums nightmare. My sis washing machine packed up at the same time and the other night her cooker blew up! Well not the whole cooker but the glass bit at the front when my bro opened it and now that doesnt work either.

Hope everyone is doing well. ASFM splitting headache today cycle day 12 second high day on my monitor so should OV hopefully day 14/15 have preseed and softcups for this month. FX we all get BFP soon!!! xxx

Leanne dont know if anyone has asked this already, r u doing a pregnancy journal? Wanna see bump pics!!!


----------



## caro103

hehe Leanne, think the pressure is on to start a journal ;)

Shona, bummer that everythings blowing up! I should imagine its not an extra expense you need right now just when you're moving! Fx'ed that is the only thing that goes wrong and the rest of the move goes smoothly :thumbup:.

afm I've been super busy tonight, got nearly whole house clean :D, ready for my SIL visiting 2mo :D and a friend over the wkend :D. Just gotta fit in the bding around them visiting now, or be a bit sneaky :blush: :haha:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey girls,

Hope your all OK, haven't seen Sandi on for a while - if your lurking hun, hope your doing OK xxxx

For those about to O, just wanted to let you know Im sending truck loads of :dust: your way, hope you catch that eggy!!

Mel, hope your 2WW isn't driving you too insane :wacko: let us know how your getting on!

Have a super weekend xx


----------



## caro103

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Have lovely weekends! just wondering if anyone has a clue about my temps...weird for them to be going up so soon and without any fertile cm!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Busy busy week for me ladies!! I haven't had much time betweend work, kids ballgames and plotting my BFP this month...my plan for this month is temps, opks, creighton model and at the first sign of ewcm I am using the baking soda finger and maybe even softcups and the SMEP...I want to a BFP!!:)


----------



## caro103

Good work Sandi! Loving the PMA too hun :)

Hows everyone else? all been a bit busy lately huh!? xx :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

looks like I am out this month too.... DH's back is still out so we could not :sex: this weekend :(

But I did ovulate exactly has predicted on CD18 :):) I had EWCM and my cervix was HSO and had ovulation pains .....so I know my cycle is back to normal after being sick for 2 months!

Next month I am due to ovulate while we away for the weekend at DH's cousin's wedding so maybe change of sceenery will be what we need for a BFP!

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls...I am gonna post a bruise. It is one of 8 that I have right now and I have no clue how I did it...I have had it since tuesday. So a week tomorrow
Do you think I have a reason to be concerned?? I have questioned the doc about these and why they take so long to heal but he acts like it is no big deal.:shrug:


----------



## caro103

You have no idea how you did it? not from all your ball games?

I always thought if you got lots of unknown bruises it should be investigated? probably nothing but still...

Hmm, every now and then I'll have bruises and can't remember how they happened, but doesn't tend to be a regular thing. Hope its nothing hun! x


----------



## caro103

Hows everyone doing?

Leanne, set up that preggy journal yet?

Shona...not heard from you in a while (I don't think) all ok? 

Hope everyone else is good? xx

Except for my eye (story in journal) all is ok with me :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro I haven't got to play ball the past few weeks cause of rain...and my kids games have interfered with mine. I have not a clue it started out as a small bruise about the size of a nickel and now it looks like that..


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Sandi! I would get your doctor to make a big deal out of it! A bruise is supposed to get smaller not bigger as time goes on! I would go to the doctor again! No idea what it could be.... I am sure it is nothing but worth getting to the bottom of it! good luck Sandi!

As for me...waiting for AF... again....3 DPO....no :sex: ...DH back still out :(

xxxxx for everbody!

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Monica so sorry no bd this month. How did dh throw his back out?? How you feeling otherwise?

oh and by the way girls my oldest daughter Ashleigh ended up hitting 7 home runs this season and was most improved in her team. I am gonna see about getting a coach to work one on one with her she is hoping to get a scholarship in ball...man I hope. :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Sandi! DH had a injury at work....everybody is throwing their back out in his department...

I am feeling disappointed that we missed another month because of illness :( But otherwise I am feeling good...cycles are normal...our time has just not yet come!!

Today I was talking with my mom...she knows we are TTC and she always says for us to get it goin on...she is very encouraging as she says that everybody has problems TTC....my cousins Angela and Bela in Portugal are also having problems...to be honest I have not heard of an unassisted BFP in a long long time!!

what is going on with us ladies??? before women had more than 10 kids! now to have one feels like impossible sometimes!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know MOnica its weird since I have been having problems ttc...I have met so many other woman who have prpoblems too. So Sad. :)


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies,

How goes it?

Ouch Sandi, those bruises look sore? Is that a sudden thing?

Sorry your DH wasn't back on his feet in time for O Monica, hope he is feeling a bit better now? Onwards and upwards to the next cycle!

Hey Caro, hope your eye is a bit better hun - are you in the dreaded 2WW yet?

Mel, Shona - how you guys doing?

For those that are interested I have started up my pregnancy journal (link in my sig). Been so so sick the last couple of days but my first 'booking-in' appointment with the midwife tomorrow, so at least something to lighten my mood :)

Hope your all doing OK xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey MrsH my bruises started about 6/7 months ago...some of them I can explain others I can't but they all always get huge before they go away. I don't know what to think...


----------



## caro103

Get back to the Dr's Sandi, better to feel like you're being a pain that not getting something that might need attention looked at :)

Leanne, yup I'm 5dpo today, been an oddish cycle to me, O'd early and then didn't really have my usual fallback temp pattern...Fx'ed! but bding wasn't at great times as wasn't expecting to O :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Caro..just wanted to say HI before I took a nap. lol


----------



## caro103

Lol, thanks hun :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Ladies, 

Still packing like mad so not really been on as much as PC kind of playing up. Im a bit sad it is so true what you all say about how it is so not easy anymore to have kids. Gosh all these '16 and pregnant' programmes I dont know how on earth people get pregnant so quickly these days. My best mate was trying for 16 months and finally got her BFP and she lost it yesterday at 9weeks :cry: To make matters worse it did not all go away itself so still some of the baby inside her she is going to let nature take its course as she doesnt want a D&C. Im moving in 2 weeks so cant really be there for her and worried if she will be ok as she got pregnant when she was 19 and wasnt sure whether to keep but she decided she did and was so chuffed and she found out she had a MMC at her 12 week scan. 

Ok enough of the depression sorry girls. Im 3dpo at the min but Im very doubtful these days and always expect AF so will be nice surprise if not and Im so not testing until im late. Monica so sorry you missed it this month but like you said at least your body is doing what it should :thumbup: Mel how you getting on? Sandi defo get the bruises looked into for peace of mind altho it should be nothing. Caro how are you hun? Leanne I shall be stalking you later! I hope we get some BFP this month

:hugs: xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Oh no Shona! so sorry about your best mate! Life is just not fair sometimes! :cry:

xxxx for you and that your packing and moving continues to go smoothly :)

have a great day Ladies! :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

kissyfacelala said:


> Oh no Shona! so sorry about your best mate! Life is just not fair sometimes! :cry:
> 
> xxxx for you and that your packing and moving continues to go smoothly :)
> 
> have a great day Ladies! :hugs:

Thanks hun gosh dont even last packing is the least of my worries lol.... It has taken them nearly 3 months to sort out our new house and if it falls through we wont be moving and hubby will lose his new job. We have already handed in our notice and our house that we are living in the now suppose to be going 2 weeks tomorrow :shrug: xxx :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Gosh Shona, so sorry about your friend :hugs:, also the house move sounds like a nightmare! house moves have a way of sorting themselves out so fx'ed it all goes smoothly for you.

I'm good today thanks hun, not reading to much into it put my temps are smoother than normal, not higher though, we shall see! 

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## MrsH1980

Sorry about your friend Shona :cry: must admit, alot of the postings in 1st tri are about losses and blighted ovums etc ... Very sad but have to try and stay positive I guess x x

Caro, ooh 5dpo so your well into the 2ww! Hope your getting ready to implant a little beanie!!

Sandi, you poor thing, do they hurt? My DH went through a stage a few years back where he kept bruising and they tested him for vonwillibrands (sorry about the spelling)...hope you feel better Hun (oh and love your new profile pic, right pair of lovebirds!!)

Will be updating my journal later with update from my booking in appt today.

Xxx


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies, I've been into most of your journals today but hope your all ok?

Mel :hugs: hun.

Shona and Monica hows things?

My temps are looking nice at the moment but everything could change over the next couple days! xx


----------



## caro103

Hey girls, hoping to revive our chats!? if people want to? Otherwise monica you need a journal!! think everyone else now has one I can stalk :haha:

So testing for me in 2days, eeek! Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro you found it!! This thread wasnt showing in my threads anymore. :( COme on BFP for Caro!! Girls let's cheer her on!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Caro! I have been thinking of starting a journal and if I do then we can kinda close this thread???

can't wait for your BFP in a couple of days! :):)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kissy you will still have to post your link...and girls we will be doing alot of journal jumping if we all just post in journals. But I will follow my girls where ever you may go!!:)


----------



## caro103

hehe, thanks Sandi. I've been journal jumping anyway and repeating myself in here so kinda works, depends what others feel though!? I don;t mind repeating myself, hehe!

Monica, yep you need to post a link! x


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh I will post a link in my sig.... and I have been journal jumping and i subscribe to each of your journals....so I go to each journal when I get a notification and will update my journal when something happens to me

how does that sound???


----------



## caro103

sounds good to me :D, does seem sad to let this thread die though in some ways :(. But onwards to our BFP's in our journals! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like a good plan ladies:)


----------



## kissyfacelala

ok! started my journal....link in signature....

and here it is....

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ney-becoming-parents-kissyfacelala-story.html

it is sad to end the thread but we all have our journals and us ladies care enough about each other to go to each journal....and not be lazy and hope to get all the updates in one place....LOL

good nite ladies!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies what about Hippie?? Kissy I will be visiting your journal next..


----------



## kissyfacelala

I was just thinking about Hippy! Not fair to end since she started it but where is she???

Oh btw, does anyone know how to change my link in my sig? don't like the big link...want it say "My Journal" and be a link???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure Monica that is why I have never linked my journal...maybe Caro or Mel knows..


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls, 

Can everyone send me there journal and I will post mine?

I can start a new thread for us if everyone is up for it just incase Kissy comes back?


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies,

If you want to make the words 'my journal' (or whatever) a link you need to:

1. copy the journal link
2. go to your edit sig
3. Type MY JOURNAL (or whatever you want)
4. Highlight the wording and click on the insert link button (the world with a chain next to it)
5. paste your link in there
6. preview to make sure it worked ok

Right - now Im on a mission to subscribe to all your journals to make sure we don't lose touch!

Ooooooh, Caro, Fx for you hun, how are your temps looking??

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsH1980 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> If you want to make the words 'my journal' (or whatever) a link you need to:
> 
> 1. copy the journal link
> 2. go to your edit sig
> 3. Type MY JOURNAL (or whatever you want)
> 4. Highlight the wording and click on the insert link button (the world with a chain next to it)
> 5. paste your link in there
> 6. preview to make sure it worked ok
> 
> Right - now Im on a mission to subscribe to all your journals to make sure we don't lose touch!
> 
> Ooooooh, Caro, Fx for you hun, how are your temps looking??
> 
> xx

I meant hippie :blush: sorry Mon. 

Do you think I should setup a new thread for us or does everyone just prefer the journals?


----------



## kissyfacelala

No worries Shona! I prefer the journals...

I think this is best option as long as we stalk each other....i do not want to lose touch with anyone and would definetely appreciate and need the support!!! I have subscribed to everybody's journal.....


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah defo and we can still chat in each others journals and keep up to date with you all :thumbup: Adding your journal now xx mmm I will have to check who else I dont have yet


----------



## wantingagirl

kissyfacelala said:


> No worries Shona! I prefer the journals...
> 
> I think this is best option as long as we stalk each other....i do not want to lose touch with anyone and would definetely appreciate and need the support!!! I have subscribed to everybody's journal.....

Do Sandi and Mel have a journal? xx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Yes they do :)

Mel:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...be-cycle-9-cycle-2-clomid-34.html#post6266289

Sandi

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...-moved-lttc-after-fs-referal-7-9-10-a-58.html


----------



## caro103

Girls one last post on here to end it with a high....go check out my journal :D:D:D


----------



## LittleSparkle

Hi ya lovlies. Don't worry about this being bumped down, Im suprised it continued for so long considering it says 'christmas baby'!

Im avoiding the TTC section. Im hoping to just jump into the first trimester before the year is out, I come in occasionally to see how you guys are doing, and CONGRATULATIONS Caro!

xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey!!! So nice to hear from you I hope all is well. We are mostly just in each others journals now you should come and say hi :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi Sarah, thanks so much! am still on cloud 9 :D

Come join us in the journals if you fancy it! good luck hun, hope things have worked out for you and your OH? xx


----------



## LittleSparkle

I bet you are on cloud 9 I remember it well, its a beautiful feeling! 

We have sorted things out yes, thank goodness. X


----------



## caro103

yeah I am a bit hun!

So glad you and OH have sorted things! fx'ed you come join me in 1st try asap then! :D


----------

